#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-30
<superm1> yes
<superm1> gnome has a process manager
<superm1> System->Administration->System Monitor
<williammanda> ty
<williammanda> trying to setup wireless unit
<williammanda> a low end unit
<williammanda> sdtv only
<superm1> ah
<williammanda> does video automatically come out of the super video port on the video card or do I need to setup the xorg.conf file?
<williammanda> this would be foe 7.04...xorg 7.2
<superm1> super video port?
<williammanda> ya...the little round connector
<williammanda> usually a black cable
<superm1> oh svideo - does that really mean super video?
<superm1> never knew
<williammanda> yes it does
<williammanda> it was the big thing in it's day
<superm1> i must be young :)
<williammanda> yes i think so :)
<superm1> it won't come out automatically
<superm1> you'll need to configure tv-out
<superm1> easiest way to do it is with nvidia-settings
<superm1> its installed with the nvidia proprietary driver
<williammanda> i have a ati x1650 card
<superm1> then aticonfig is your way to go
<williammanda> i'm using the vesa driver
<superm1> tv out won't be supported unless you use the fglrx driver
<superm1> afaik
<williammanda> hummm
<williammanda> i get wierd things when using the restricted driver
<superm1> like weird colors and such?
<williammanda> transparent windows that don't over write
<williammanda> the previous text...
<superm1> yup good ol' buggy ATI
<williammanda> so I have text piled upon text
<superm1> could you pop in an nvidia card?
<superm1> even a so so one
<williammanda> maybe...i was wanted to use the ati card here...it has been collecting dust
<superm1> there was a reason majoridiot was willing to give away his ati x*** series card a few weeks ago :)
<williammanda> when using the svideo can I use the other digital video port for the computer?
<superm1> yes
<williammanda> so I won't need to modofy the xorg file at all?
<superm1> aticonfig will do it all for you
<superm1> you just need to look for the correct options that you are wanting
<williammanda> k
<superm1> but if you use nvidia, then its all thru a really sweet gui app
<rogue780|laptop> hi everybody!
<superm1> hi rogue780|laptop
<rogue780|laptop> que paso?!
<rogue780|laptop> I'm happy I got my laptop running again :O)
<superm1> its just that crunch time for me... .finals this week and then freedom (and more mythtv time )
<superm1> :)
<rogue780|laptop> what courses are you taking?
<rogue780|laptop> I'm about to reload my mythtv frontend with feisty
<rogue780|laptop> I heard there's a website for mythbuntu now? is that true?
<superm1> a comp architectures course discussing mips, a EM course, technical writing, senior design, senior portfolio, non discrete math / algorithms
<superm1> its on its way up
<superm1> as soon as my finals are done, i've got a whole week to put towards it
<rogue780|laptop> nice. I'm starting my BS in CS...have about 20 credits towards it
<rogue780|laptop> hoping to get it half done before I get out of the air force in 3 years
<superm1> ah one of those folks ;0
<williammanda> ty for the help!
<rogue780|laptop> what I really want is software engineering, but there aren't any universities that offer that around here for the price the airforce will pay (I get 100% tuition paid by the air force up to $250/credit hour and $4,500 a year)
<superm1> oh wow
<superm1> very nice
<rogue780|laptop> then when I get out have have $40,000+ for college from my G.I bill
<rogue780|laptop> I've already got two AA degrees
<superm1> your set here then dude
<rogue780|laptop> anyway, I gotta do some work around the house...be back a little later
<superm1> k
<williammanda> how can i get back to the vesa driver?  The restricted didn't work...stuck at the console
<rogue780|laptop> williammanda, in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  under device section change driver from nvidia, or fglx or whatever to vesa
<williammanda> k ty
<rogue780|laptop> or see if there is an xorg.conf.bak or .0 or .old or something....that might be your old working xorg.conf file
<rogue780|laptop> anyone know where I can get libdvdcss2?
<williammanda> from the medubuntu...if i spelled it right
<williammanda> set it up in sources
<superm1> medibuntu has it yet
<superm1> i beleive
<williammanda> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_media_Feisty
<superm1> yup
<rogue780|laptop> awesome
<rogue780|laptop> anyone know why they were ripped fro the standard sources and torn asunder?
<superm1> libdvdcss2?
<rogue780|laptop> it's the codec required to play encrypted (every) dvd
<rogue780|laptop> wtf?! I'm installing a commandline system on my myth frontend. it has no monitor, just the tv. everything looks good until I get into the actual setup--I think I see it mention something about a framebuffer...not sure because the screen starts  scrolling vertically at an unreadable rate
<rogue780|laptop> not sure what keyboard scheme I chose...I hope it wasn't dvorak
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, i wasnt sure if you were asking why libdvdcss2 wasnt in the repositories
<superm1> sounds like that framebuffer issue is trouble though -
<rogue780|laptop> yeah, that's what I'm asking
<rogue780|laptop> stupid unichrome
<superm1> its not in the repos because its questionable legality
<rogue780|laptop> superm1, what would you think of a website that offered cash prizes to people/groups who accomplish specific software design projects... say $90,000 to create a graphics library that is comparable to dirextx9 and offers easy portability between windows and linux, or $500 to someone who creates a centralized LAMP server administration program
<rogue780|laptop> do you think such an endeavor would go over well in the open source community?
<superm1> No i dont.
<superm1> bounties work much better with individual projects
<superm1> rather than a centralized server from what i have seen
<rogue780|laptop> just a server administration program. it wouldn't change the server itself
<superm1> because then you have the direct approval of thepeople that regularly work with the project for the bounty to even go out
<rogue780|laptop> and why would that be a problem? I mean, isn't the point of the opensource community to be able to build on each other's accomplishments?
<superm1> yes, but when you involve money things change
<rogue780|laptop> all the code and projects would have to be under a certain license which gives people the ability to update, critique, and build off of the code...the money is just to provide incentive to push forward otherwise stagnant development in a positive direction
<rogue780|laptop> I think that when you involve money and a reward system you would get a more standardized product.
<williammanda> where is nvidia config located?
<williammanda> for the restricted driver
<superm1> I see where you are coming from on this, but I can just see a lot of hostility forming among projects by doing this too
<superm1> i think the basic concept is there and can be experimented with a few smaller projects
<superm1> given that there is money there
<superm1> nvidia config?
<superm1> as in for nvidia-settings
<williammanda> ok...what we were talking about earlier
<superm1> oh
<williammanda> so I can setup the svideo
<superm1> run nvidia-settings
<williammanda> console?
<superm1> it is also in the menus i think, but the command line to run it is nvidia-settings
<superm1> you have to be in a gui to do it
<superm1> or have the DISPLAY variable exported correctly
<superm1> over ssh to do it
<williammanda> a tv resolution is 720*480 right?
<rogue780|laptop> man that's weird...the setup had framebuffer issues, but so far the actual system doesn't
<rogue780|laptop> weird
<superm1> yes it should
<majoridiot> tgm4883_laptop: hey- guess what?
<tgm4883_laptop> what?
<majoridiot> my $@&%#@(%#@& cable co locked down ALL non-analog channels with CCI 0x02 friday morning
<majoridiot> in markets in at least 3 states
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> bastards
<majoridiot> yeah
<majoridiot> fighting like hell, tho... supposed to speak with a tech vp tomorrow.
<tgm4883_laptop> but it is the cable company and not the channel?
<majoridiot> yup.  the company.
<majoridiot> all of your channels are still clear, right?
<tgm4883_laptop> ill need to check when i get home
<tgm4883_laptop> i was out of town this weekend
<majoridiot> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> thats gonna tick me off if im locked down too
<tgm4883_laptop> ill be downgrading my service
<majoridiot> lemme know as soon as you find out, ok?  it would be good info for the call.
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<majoridiot> especially since you are comcast and my mso just got bought out by them
<majoridiot> but they shut of at least my market and ones in indiana and kentucky
<majoridiot> (the same day)
<tgm4883_laptop> any specific channels I should check, or just random?
<majoridiot> TVLand
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> or any generic, non-premium (digital) channel
<majoridiot> TNTHD would be nice to know, too
<majoridiot> since that seems to be the ubiquitous clear HD channel
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> majoridiot, is the dallas game on tnthd right now?
<majoridiot> guide says basketball
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what my guide says too
<tgm4883_laptop> and the game is on
<majoridiot> yeah... mavericks and golden state
<tgm4883_laptop> im going to go into the diag menu to check for you
<majoridiot> ty
<tgm4883_laptop> what channels was i supposed to check again?
<majoridiot> that one and tvland would be suficient
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the keyboard key for the guide?
<majoridiot> in myth?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<majoridiot> S
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, now i just need to find tv land
<majoridiot> it's 256 on mine
<majoridiot> LOL
<tgm4883_laptop> im trying to search zap2it, is there a show on there i could search for?
<majoridiot> mash in on atm
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> not found
<tgm4883_laptop> searched both mash and m.a.s.h.
<majoridiot> m*a*s*h*
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> just found it, although it is down in the analog channels (64) and no other channels
<majoridiot> analog?
<majoridiot> hm....
<majoridiot> now isn't THAT interesting.
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<majoridiot> it's a digital-only package here.
<tgm4883_laptop> tvlandp
<majoridiot> hmmmm...
<majoridiot> i've got a lot of questions for this guy now.
<majoridiot> tyvm :)
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.comcast.com/customers/clu/channelLineup.ashx
<tgm4883_laptop> here is the channel lineup page
<tgm4883_laptop> my zip is 97304
<tgm4883_laptop> and everything up to 72 + 98 is analog
<majoridiot> ty
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<majoridiot> hehe... hadda give a street address to access that.
<majoridiot> it accepted 123 sesame street in salem
<majoridiot> pretty similar except for tvland
<majoridiot> interesting that it is a "premium" channel here, tho.
<tgm4883_laptop> very interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> im gonna go grab dinner, if you need me to do anything else, let me know
<majoridiot> enjoy!
<williammanda> anyone awake?
<williammanda> i can't get the nvidia-settings to save the tv setup
<superm1> run it as sudo
<superm1> sudo nvidia-settings
<superm1> and it will be able to
<williammanda> i just got through doing that
<williammanda> and the xorg file was good
<williammanda> wasn't
<williammanda> wonder if anyone has an example
<superm1> not on me.  i'm on campus still.
<williammanda> i remember those days
<superm1> and puter at home is suspended
<williammanda> i'm too fat and old now to do that anymore
<williammanda> :)
<williammanda> can you send me an example by emaIL?
<superm1> i'm not going home tonite :)
<superm1> final tomorrow, and i'm gonna be up all night
<williammanda> when you can ...thanks
<superm1> k
<superm1> Daviey, there?
<Daviey> imbrandon, poke
<imbrandon> Daviey, wasup ?
<Daviey> hmm...
<Daviey> did a 'test' yesterday
<Daviey> hammed the server with about 100 refreshes.
<Daviey> s/hammered
<Daviey> stopped when the load reached 5.00
<Daviey> swapped like mad, and load went upto 90.00+
<Daviey> suspect we need to limit the amount of apache2 threads
<imbrandon> probably, i'll also upgrade the box too sometime soonish
<Daviey> ahh.. okay
* Daviey got a little worried.  Ended up killall apache2
<imbrandon> :)
<Daviey> superm1 made an account on drupal
<Daviey> but i didn't make it admin, as i wanted to make certain it was him
<Daviey> haven't had a chance to speek to him
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> i'll be back in a sec
<imbrandon> foood
<superm1> morning jono
<Daviey> superm1, moo
<superm1> hey Daviey
<Daviey> hows things?
<superm1> very well.
<superm1> just finished first final
<superm1> 1 down 2 to go
<gardengnome> great news :)
<gardengnome> today's final was math here. :)
<Daviey> how was it?
<superm1> actually much better than i though
<Daviey> good
<superm1> (or expected :))
<superm1> i did study for 12 hours though yesterday so ya know
<Daviey> superm1, did you register on drupal?
<superm1> yes
<Daviey> good..
<superm1> username 'supermario'
<Daviey> wanted to make sure it was you and not somebody pretending
<superm1> could u set me as an admin?
<superm1> hehe
<Daviey> doing it now
<superm1> i've got a theme i was gonna install to give a shot
<superm1> i'm setting up the weekly builds script behind the scenes too this morning
<Daviey> done
<Daviey> I emailed canonical regarding the drupal theme on ubuntu.com
<Daviey> didn't know what we were using, but suspected it would be based on offical
<superm1> i just found one on drupal.org that i thought looked nice
<superm1> but we'll see
<superm1> i do like the one on ubuntu.com a lot though
<Daviey> waiting on a response from that
<superm1> Daviey, wow there is a lot of configuration stuff here!
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> I had fun yesterday.  managed to get the server to show an average load of 90.00+
<superm1> 90.0+?
<Daviey> yep!
<superm1> remember it is a weak little 400 mhz celeron :)
<Daviey> hit refresh 100 or so times.  Load reached 4.00 or so and i stopped
<superm1> i wonder how well it will handle a digg ;)
<superm1> i'm sure we will have one at the release of the first ISO.
<Daviey> but then it started swapping and reached 90.00
<Daviey> for sure!
<Daviey> might need some to mirror off the iso for initial launch
<superm1> well the bandwidth won't be the issue -
<superm1> okay well that theme i thought would look great wasnt so great
<Daviey> lemme see
<superm1> its more of a blog theme
<superm1> fixed widths and such
<Daviey> bonsai?
<superm1> yea
<superm1> looked a lot better in the screenshot i thought
<Daviey> i see what you mean - very wordpressy
<superm1> yea
<superm1> a lot of themes at drupal.org are that way unfortunately
<jono> hey superm1
<superm1> Hi jono.  Hows it going.  any progress on your guide data?
<jono> got the guide data working now, but for some reason the backend is never started when I boot the system
<jono> have not checked into it yet
<jono> at work at the moment
<superm1> ah okay
<Daviey> jono, are you using radio times or dvb?
<jono> Daviey: radio times, but I do need to set up dvb
<Daviey> radio times is much better at 14 days ;)
<jono> :)
<jono> right back to work, catch you later
<Daviey> ttfn
<superm1> Daviey, you mooing at me on pegasus?
<superm1> spitting all over my nano sessoin
<Daviey> sorry :(
<superm1> :)
<superm1> i'm trying to get clean URLs set up
<superm1> found another theme that i'm trying too
<Daviey> I've got the official one in my inbox
<superm1> oh really?
<superm1> that was quick
<Daviey> i got it from somebody in my loco
<superm1> ah
<superm1> be back in a bit.
<Daviey> okay
<Daviey> bye
<bendailey> Are any of the main devs online right now?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> oh ben
<Daviey> it's dave - i spoke to you on the phone
<Daviey> bendailey, are you there?
<bendailey> yeah
<bendailey> sorry at work
<Daviey> oh okay.. how's things
<bendailey> Good how are you dong?
<Daviey> good..
<bendailey> what can I do to help?
<Daviey> we've managed to get webspace with (almost) unlimited bandwidth
<bendailey> great
<bendailey> do you want to have mythbuntu.org pointed at it?
<bendailey> Do you have a site design done yet?
<Daviey> not yet
<Daviey> i need to go for 10 mins
<Daviey> brb
<bendailey> not a problem
<hugolp> hi
<hugolp> does anybody know the difference between ln and mount?
<hugolp> I am trying to share the files to mythtv
<gardengnome> man ln
<gardengnome> man mount
<bendailey> that is a great place to start
<bendailey> real quick ln creates symbolic (soft links) from one filesystem location to another
<bendailey> mount attaches a physical device or network share to a location on the filesystem
<bendailey> disclaimer: those are of the top of the head description they may not be technical correct
<bendailey> Be back in about 20 minutes
<bendailey> Daviey are you back?
<Daviey> yes sir
<Daviey> As i was saying; we have a dedicated server.  It's currently residing at pegasus.imbrandon.com
<Daviey> not much there at the moment... just a blank drupal install
<Daviey> bendailey, do you know how to use bazar (bzr)?
<Daviey> were currently tracking mythbuntu through launchpad:
<Daviey> https://launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<bendailey> bazar name looks familiar what is it? link?
<bendailey> nevermind version control system
<bendailey> haven't used it before.... is it something I could help with?
<bendailey> wow I am dense I am installing bazaar right now... I plan on pulling a copy of the devel branch in a minute
<hugolp> thanks bendailey
<bendailey> sure did you get sharing working?
<hugolp> yes, its all going fine now
<hugolp> I have a problem another problem with mythtv
<hugolp> In mythvideo I dont see the difference between the atribute listable of a video file. If I make a file listable or not listable it will show anyways no matter what the options I choose in the video general configuration
<hugolp> Am I doing something wrong or is it just like that?
<keescook> superm1: hiya.  so any news on the mythtv thing during ubuntu-live?
<superm1> hi keescook
<superm1> yup
<superm1> i'll be coming up that way
<superm1> got the +1 from my manager to take off a few days, and Andrew got the +1 from the orielly guys to pay my ticket into ULive
<keescook> superm1: sweet!
<keescook> that's totally great!  :):)
<superm1> just going to have to take care of airfare and hotel out of pocket (which is fine, small vacation for me :))
<superm1> yea i'm  really excited!
<superm1> andrew is in the process of moving right now, so I haven't ironed out the details with him on everything we will talk about and how its going to be organized as of yet, but i did shoot him some of my ideas and he gave me a few of his
<superm1> i think our only possible problem is what hardware we can pull together here for demo purposes (hi def tuners and such)
<keescook> cool; that'll be a great two weeks
<keescook> I'll see if a buddy can bring in his myth (hd) system; he just got it up with feisty.
<superm1> oh really?
<keescook> yeah, he really liked all the docs and said getting it set up was _super_ easy.  :)
<superm1> thats great
<superm1> let me know what he would be able to bring, frontend or backend hardware
<superm1> the less we have to bring in the plane the better
<keescook> okay, cool.  I'll see if I can con him into it.  ;)
<superm1> i was going to contact silicon dust after i get added to the page for speaking at this event
<superm1> and ask them if they would be willing to sponsor a HDHomeRun tuner for us
<superm1> or at least let us borrow one
<keescook> niiice
<keescook> back later; I gotta catch up from my mini-vacation.  :)
<superm1> k.
<superm1> well one more quick question if i can
<superm1> i should ask you - how is hidef reception in that area, would we expect troubles?
<tgm4883_laptop> if anyone sees majoridiot before I do could they let him know I checked TNTHD, ESPNHD, NBCHD, tvlandp, and G4 (all digital channels except tvlandp) and non have 5c implemented or copy control
<tgm4883_laptop> i mean none have either
<hugolp> Whats the atribute "Browsable" of a video file? I change it but it seems to have no effect
<hugolp> anyone?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i'll let him know if i see him
<superm1> your lucky :)
<superm1> hugolp, browsable attribute?
<superm1> are you saying for individual files
<superm1> or mythvideo
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks
<hugolp> superm1:  "include while browsing" maybe?
<superm1> i dont have a mythfrontend avail to me right this minute, but the only thing i can remember about "browsable" is that it shows all files, whether they have been scanned for metadata or not
<superm1> its a lot quicker if you have a lot of content in the mythvideo directory and dont care for the metadata
<Daviey> superm1, ping
<superm1> hi Daviey
<superm1> take a look now at pegasus
<superm1> see what you think :)
<Daviey> looks good
<Daviey> did you see ben daily was in here earlier
<bendailey> Dailey :)
<superm1> hi bendailey
<bendailey> hi superm1
<bendailey> the site looks pretty good
<Daviey> sorry for the miss-pell
<hugolp> superm1:  but I do care about the metadata and I want it to behave the other way round and it just wont
<superm1> you were the chap that was going to be starting mythbuntu without us right :)
<hugolp> anyway thanks
<bendailey> not a prob lots of people get it wrong
<bendailey> yeah I had it as a brain storm and never got the project started
<superm1> ah.  well its been a long work in progress here, lots of behind the scenes things had to happen if we were going to maintain a close relationship with ubuntu
<superm1> so thats why there has been no public announcements from us on it
<bendailey> OK how has the canonical stuff gone?
<superm1> for the moment, it cant be an officially supported derivative in canonical's eyes
<superm1> since mythtv is multiverse
<superm1> and mythtv is multiverse because it has a build-dep and dep on lame
<gardengnome> you could patch out liblame support. isaac richards is going to love you for that... :>
<superm1> hehe
<bendailey> sounds like fun ...... have to love politics
<bendailey> Sorry I am new to IRC is there a way to send private messages?
<superm1> bendailey, you missed out on all the fun legal mess with ivtv last fall :)
<superm1> you need to register with freenode.net
<superm1> and then you can
<bendailey> I have
<tgm4883_laptop> what program you use?
<bendailey> registered that is ....
<bendailey> gaim
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<superm1> then you should be able to.  /msg USER
<bendailey> thanks
<superm1> i think gaim recognizes /msg (xchat and every other irc app i have used does)
<bendailey> what do others use for IRC?
<Daviey> xchat
<superm1> xchat and irssi are two popular ones
<bendailey> thanks I may try them sometime always trying to learn
<bendailey> So how can I be of the most help to mythbuntu?
<superm1> xchat is pretty user friendly
<superm1> well where you say your specialty/strengths lie?
<superm1> packaging, python, site management, documentation, artwork
<superm1> bug fixing/triaging
<Daviey> user support
<bendailey> not artwork
<bendailey> I can help with site management, and user support
<Daviey> great!
<bendailey> I can help with bug fixing and I have been lurking on the mythtv mail listing for the last month or so
<bendailey> I am working on learning C
<Daviey> your brave!
<superm1> bendailey, wonderful
<bendailey> I can currently can write software patches and follow most code in php, python, perl, javascript, ruby, bash, and .....
<bendailey> I can write full apps from scratch in php right now
<bendailey> How does the hosting situation look for mythbuntu?
<superm1> well hopefully most of the site can be self sustained by drupal
<superm1> imbrandon has it under control
<superm1> http://pegasus.imbrandon.com is the temporary domain
<superm1> we just got that up and running a few days ago
<Daviey> Server has only been up 3 days!
<bendailey> ok do you want mythbuntu.org pointed at that site? now or in the future?
<superm1> well now would be great
<superm1> imbrandon, ping?
<Daviey> superm1, just for your info - the offical ubuntu theme is installed
<superm1> Daviey, very good.
<superm1> how configurable is it?
<Daviey> seems very
<superm1> great
<bendailey> does canonical run there other sites on drupal?
<Daviey> yes
<superm1> yup
<bendailey> great
<superm1> they recently switched to it (2 months ago i think)
<bendailey> ok I assumed the used some CMS I just never dug to see which one
<superm1> bendailey, as for the software situation, the big thing right now for several of us is going to be deciphering and adding to ubiquity which is a big python mess
<Daviey> Big MESS
<superm1> so at this point you can join in that mess, or bug fixing :)
<superm1> most of the rest of the ISO generation script is done though
<superm1> it builds from a few megs of binary files for isolinux and a short script that debootstraps into an ISO image
<bendailey> great
<superm1> so in the near future i'm going to get that script and our weekly builds sorted out, and then join these other guys in the ubiquity mess
<bendailey> I am getting 503 errors from launchpad when doing a bzr branch
<Daviey> so myth-frontend can run from a live cd :)
<superm1> when doing what with a bzr branch?
<superm1> a push or checkout?
<bendailey> $ bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythbuntu/devel mythbuntu
<superm1> i've always done bzr checkout URL location
<superm1> i'm not sure if branch is the right verb to use though
<bendailey> ok I believe I miss read man page I just read it again sorry
<superm1> i've been using bzr for the last 8 months or so, and i'm still a bit confused with it, so dont fret :)
<Daviey> heck, we had enough problems setting the branch up!
<bendailey> ok nice to know I am not alone
<superm1> i think that once we have our first release we should refresh that branch
<superm1> its 130 megs or so right now
<superm1> because of all the binary files that have been in it at some point
<bendailey> I see
<bendailey> well should I get in touch with imbrandon about mythbuntu.org?
<superm1> yes.
<superm1> if he doesnt come back here in the near future, then shoot him an email
<superm1> bendailey, do you have his email
<Daviey> i gtg
<Daviey> speak later
<bendailey> thanks Daviey
<Daviey> bendailey, before i go - that branch worked fine here
<Daviey> $bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythbuntu/devel mythbuntu
<Daviey> bye
<bendailey> I gtg real job calls
<superm1> bendailey, i've unfortunately got to run too.  :)
<superm1> glad to have touched bases with you
<superm1> and that we'll be making mythbuntu rock!
<bendailey> nice to have met everyone and I hope I can be of help
<superm1> from that stuff you mentioned above with exprience in, i'm sure you will be a great help to us
<superm1> have a good afternoon
<bendailey> u 2
<bendailey> bye
<bendailey> imbrandon, ping
<imbrandon> pong
<imbrandon> bendailey, pong
<imbrandon> i'll be in and out the next few minutes, getting ready to do a radio interview ( woot )
<imbrandon> just ping me when your back arround
<bendailey> imbrandon, ping
<imbrandon> pong
<bendailey> hey
<imbrandon> hello
<bendailey> I was told I needed to contact you about mythbuntu.org
<bendailey> hello
<imbrandon> ahh are you the gent that owns it ?
<bendailey> yep
<imbrandon> sweet, yea , i be the one to contact
<imbrandon> umm are you willing to point the dns to our server or how would you like to do this
<imbrandon> has superm1 talked to you about all of us using it ?
<bendailey> do you want me to handle DNS? and just point some a records your way or I can point the nameservers on the whois record at a dns server of your choice
<bendailey> Daviey gave me a ring on the phone
<imbrandon> either way is fine by me, the former is probably the easiest
<imbrandon> but toaly upto you
<imbrandon> totaly*
<imbrandon> yea i'm about to do a phone interview soon so i might have to go afk in a few for moments
<imbrandon> not long
<bendailey> I have no problem pointing nameservers toward you
<imbrandon> but if you want to point a A record to the same ip as pegasus.imbrandon.com for both mythbuntu.org and www.mythbuntu.org and also a MX record
<imbrandon> that should be all we need
<imbrandon> ok that works too
<imbrandon> mind if i call you here in a few moments
<imbrandon> after i get off the interview
<bendailey> not a problem
<bendailey> hit me on IRC after you get done with the interview
<bendailey> thanks
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> /
<bendailey> imbrandon, gtg maybe on later or shoot me an email
<Markieman234> Hey guys,I've run into a bit of a roadblock with tuning my Hauppauge WinTV Nova T USB2 external card with kubuntu Feisty 7.04.
<Markieman234> Can anyone help?
<Markieman234> anyone?
<Daviey> whats the problem exactly?
<Markieman234> The card is installed okay with the proper firmware and mapped to the relevant device location, however when attempting a "scan" command I get the following messages:
<Markieman234> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18465/
<Markieman234> timeout errors
<Markieman234> I get the same in MythTV when doing a channel scan
<Daviey> whats the '5' for?
<Daviey> i see
<Daviey> "multiply all filter timeouts by factor 5"
<Markieman234> yep, thats it
<Daviey> It's definitely /dev/dvb/adapter0?
<Markieman234> thats the one
<Daviey> normally you > it into the channels.conf
<Daviey> but that shouldn't affect the timeout
<Markieman234> I was following this guide
<Markieman234> ive checked by disconnecting it and then reconnecting it and
<Markieman234> ^^ sorry plz ignore
<Markieman234> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NovaTHowTo
<rogue780|laptop> howdy howdy howdy
<Markieman234> I used that for the dvb-utils info
<rogue780|laptop> how do I edit the wiki for mythtv/feisty?
<Markieman234> the fact it's a filter timeout leads me to think it's filter related, however xine-ffmpeg is installed as stated in the howto
<Daviey> Markieman234, silly question - but have you made it work at all?  Ie card is working and aerial okay?
<Markieman234> aerial is perfect, its a roof aerial
<Markieman234> the card itself is fine, it works ok under windows
<Daviey> hmm
<Markieman234> also I did the usb device history command after disconnecting it and reconnecting it again and it picks it up fine and puts it into a warm state, mounting it to /dev/dvb/adapter0
<Daviey> Not sure why the kernel needed patching though
<Daviey> support for my pci nova's worked out of the box
<Markieman234> no it didn't, I ignored the kernel patching bit, I just used it to get the proper "scan" command
<Markieman234> FMI
<Daviey> Might be worth trying in #mythtv-users - i can't help i'm afraid
<Markieman234> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2567333#post2567333
<Markieman234> ok, no worries, thanks for your time :)
<Daviey> np
<tgm4883> rogue780|laptop, what are you trying to edit?
<rogue780|laptop> I want to add a section on unichrome drivers
<rogue780|laptop> for those of us who've decided to make a frontend with a via epia board
<tgm4883> i think you have to be a registered user on launchpad
<williammanda> anyone setup a nvidia card for svideo?
<superm1> Daviey, grabbed a few more modules for drupal today
<imbrandon> superm1, heya
<superm1> hey imbrandon
<superm1> did ben dailey mail you?
<imbrandon> superm1, talked to the mythbuntu.org guy today
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> seems we'll have everything worked out very shortly
<imbrandon> seems like a nice gent
<imbrandon> superm1, did Daviey get you drupal access etc
<superm1> yup
<superm1> imbrandon, did you see the changes around the site yet :)
<rogue780|laptop> argh! does anyone know about openchrome? the picture is all distorted on the tv. just black and white, and garbled like HBO
<imbrandon> rockin, i'm working on the mail server now
<superm1> we got a logo, and i've got a few modules up on there and a few things organized
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> no i havent looked today yet
<imbrandon> been working on some backend stuff
<superm1> imbrandon, are you going to do somethign similar to ubuntuwire where you just push the mail to another account?
<rogue780|laptop> I'm going though a yellow video cable, i i guess it's called composite, any ideas?
<superm1> or actually going to hold a server there
<imbrandon> superm1, i was planning on makin full blown mail accounts pop/imap support etc
<imbrandon> sicne there will opnly be a few mail accounts on there
<imbrandon> only*
<imbrandon> ( with forwarding if you wish also )
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> imbrandon, i'm still a bit wary that this server can handle all this load?
<superm1> doing all this hosting, and mail and all?
<imbrandon> its actualy mostly setup now, but i cant do some of the things untill the domain points to the right NS
<imbrandon> superm1, we can always upgrade the processor / memory etc
<imbrandon> but i have a seperate mail server, you'll notice if you look at the MX records on ubuntuwire its on another box :)
<superm1> imbrandon, k.  Daviey just got me a bit worried when told me it was sitting at 90 percent cpu when he hit refresh a bunch
<superm1> so i was thinking to myself, god this thing will die from a digg
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> no worries, also i need to do some optimazations too
<superm1> i saw a throttling module that can kick in after so many connections for drupal that i put on there
<imbrandon> but i run a popular site ( 3000 hits an hours ) on a 800mhz
<imbrandon> an hour*
<imbrandon> plus i'm the main mirror for seveas's repos and its on a 600mhz ;)
<imbrandon> anyhow yes, we will need to beef up the box, but i can do all that in place with no downtime
<imbrandon> as needed
<superm1> wow
<imbrandon> eventualy i have a 3ghz dual core with 4 gigs of ram i'm gonna migrate it to, but i need to get some things off the box first
<superm1> i guess i've underestimated how much is really needed for hosting a site
<superm1> how can you do such things in place without downtime?
<majoridiot> fast hands?
<imbrandon> i do this for a living :) , but DNS tricks
<superm1> i mean i can see rsync the filesystem and such
<imbrandon> basicly put a new box in place , have it sync, then take the ip and then sway hardware etc
<superm1> hehe ah i see
<imbrandon> each box i have up there has a dupe
<imbrandon> with eactly the same hardware
<imbrandon> :)
<superm1> for your other boxes do you have some sort of redundancy system ready to go at the "flip of a switch" per say then?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> thats why i work on the backend more than the front, i make sure the shit stays stable :)
<imbrandon> or try to
<superm1> ah i see.  cool cool
<superm1> as for building off those other buildd's you have - do i need to get a login for scping stuff over?
<superm1> or how does that work
<imbrandon> i'll make a generic account for the mythbuntu box to grab the build queue, access is limited to only MOTU and core-dev for now
<imbrandon> but i can make machine accounts
<superm1> oh i see
<superm1> i'm finishing off a script that will run weekly and grab a new svn co of 0.20-fixes
<superm1> and put together a debian source package
<superm1> to queue up
<superm1> and just add to a cron job on Sundays or so
<imbrandon> gah one sec brb
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> yea make the scripts to run localy and i'll adapt the first one or two to show you
<imbrandon> then from there you can make them all work with the buildd's
<superm1> i had them working locally at home, but on pegasus i made a user that would run the scripts and they are not working perfectly yet, so i've still got to hack at them a bit
<imbrandon> ( even if its localy on your machine not the server, either way will work )
<imbrandon> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> majoridiot, I checked TNTHD, ESPNHD, NBCHD, tvlandp, and G4 (all digital channels except tvlandp) and non have 5c implemented or copy control
<majoridiot> superm1 passed along the message via email... tyvm
<majoridiot> still waiting for the return call.  good info to have.
<superm1> imbrandon, what will be a feasible email address to give the automated package builder to sign the packages with
<superm1> packages@mythbuntu.org ?
<imbrandon> sure
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-01
<williammanda> help!!!
<superm1> williammanda, did you break something?
<williammanda> my xorg.0.log.....unble to load  "xf86ExecX86int10
<williammanda> i get this error toward the end of the xorg.....
<williammanda> trying to get the svideo working
<williammanda> what is this file?
<superm1> cant say i've ever heard of it
<williammanda> if it would load...i think it would work
<superm1> could you paste your Xorg.0.log in a pastebin website?
<superm1> so i can see the rest
<williammanda> hold on
<williammanda> http://pastebin.ca/466331
<williammanda> sorry had to reload the "good" xorg
<williammanda> i have been working on this for about 7 hours today...
<superm1> man!
<superm1> wow
<williammanda> been following several guides
<superm1> are you attempting a clone mode?
<williammanda> on tseloit now
<superm1> or what is your end goal?
<superm1> just tv-out?
<williammanda> well...it looks like one of two ways...
<williammanda> cloning or 2 separate screens
<williammanda> i can't get either going
<superm1> well this is the trouble
<superm1> #
<superm1> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"
<superm1> #
<superm1> (EE) NVIDIA(0): The requested configuration of display devices is not
<superm1> #
<superm1> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     supported in the hardware.
<superm1> more so then that xf86ExecX86int10 i think
<superm1> if you are trying to do clone resolutions, both tv and monitor need to support that resolution
<williammanda> hummm
<superm1> so do them as seperate
<superm1> or better yet
<superm1> twinview
<williammanda> twinview works with 6200 le?
<williammanda> nvidia
<williammanda> i follwed this for twinview...
<williammanda> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<superm1> and thats what you have?
<superm1> right now
<williammanda> yes
<superm1> well that is weird.
<williammanda> nvidia 6200 le
<superm1> there is no reason it shouldnt support twinview
<superm1> is that similar to what it spit out from nvidia-settings?
<williammanda> i'll reload the twinview xorg file and post the log
<williammanda> humm...something intresting just happened....
<williammanda> my lcd monitor was blank...
<williammanda> so I decided to try the tv
<williammanda> i switched the channels around and I have the desktop on the tv
<superm1> haha
<superm1> there you go
<williammanda> but not on the monitor
<superm1> so the two are switched?
<williammanda> si that the way it is supposed to be?
<superm1> open up nvidia-settings
<superm1> and you can switch the one that is primary i think
<williammanda> yes switched
<tgm4883> is there something good to read on the file structure of linux?
<rogue780|laptop> argh! does anyone know about openchrome? the picture is all distorted on the tv. just black and white, and garbled like HBO
<superm1> sorry rogue780|laptop , no :(
<rogue780|laptop> well I'm gonna find out, then I'm going to put all my unichrome stuff that I learned in the wiki
<superm1> awesome :)
<superm1> thats what i like to hear
<superm1> tgm4883, wikipedia i'd bet
<superm1> bendailey, imbrandon stopped in and said things are going to be moving along smoothly with the domain :)
<superm1> good to hear
<tgm4883> thanks superm1, just checked it out, not really what im looking for.  Ill just use google and hope i get something relevent
<superm1> what are you looking to find out about file structures exactly?
<rogue780|laptop> success!
<superm1> that was quick rogue780|laptop
<superm1> :)
<tgm4883> i really just want to know what things are for, for instance, why is bin named bin?  why etc, why opt, sbin
<tgm4883> that sort of thing
<tgm4883> interesting that ive been using linux this long and have no idea what those are
<rogue780|laptop> etc stands for "Extra Tool Chest" so i'm told
<rogue780|laptop> bin I think is called that because it is where the actual binary programs are kept
<rogue780|laptop> the rest is a mystery
<superm1> and lib is where libraries are kept
<rogue780|laptop> to me anyway
<rogue780|laptop> see there ya go
<rogue780|laptop> home is ...well no need to explain that
<tgm4883> ok, so if i wanted to mount a nfs share for multiple users, where would i mount it?
<superm1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<rogue780|laptop> what would take to put built in unichrome support into mythbuntu?
<superm1> tgm4883, /mnt typically
<tgm4883> thanks superm1, i looked all over for that, although i was searching for things like "unified filesystem" and "linux filesystem"
<superm1> but that depends on its purpose really
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, what was involved with getting unichrome going?
<superm1> ex if you are mounting an area for temp space, it wouldnt make sense to mount it in /mnt
<rogue780|laptop> well I just had to follow the tutorial on the ubuntu site about openchrome mostly....but then I had to find some random setting for xorg. that was the hard part, which is why I'm putting that on the wiki
<superm1> after first release (and hence we have a lot of the installer stuff sorted out), it should be feasible
<tgm4883> mp3's, movies, user documents, pictures, CD's, misc files
<rogue780|laptop> I just downloaded the file from svn, autoconf'd it, make, make install...etc
<superm1> why isnt the driver in feisty?
<superm1> more importantly will it be in gutsy
<superm1> tgm4883, like a home folder?
<superm1> like several home folders
<rogue780|laptop> that's what I want to know. it's a free open source driver....probably just because openchrome isn't overly popular
<rogue780|laptop> except for us people who build our mythfrontends in old NES cases and need a small motherboard and are stuck with via/unichrome
<superm1> i'll add it to my todo list
<tgm4883> sorta, the only thing user independent would be the user documents, the rest (CD's are all my ripped software, movies are all my ripped dvd's, mp3's , misc files are files everyone needs access too).  Although currently it is temp mounted in my home folder for testing
<superm1> it would most likely make sense to mount in /mnt i think
<superm1> for that purpose
<tgm4883> ok, i was thinking that or either /usr/share
<superm1> not /usr/share
<superm1> thats not a good idea
<rogue780|laptop> now to set up lirc
<superm1> some apps use that for other things
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> is there a way to test throughput over a network connection?
<tgm4883> i think my nic is acting up on my server
<superm1> iperf
<tgm4883> sweet thanks
<tgm4883> hmm, looks fine to me
<superm1> you can tweak quite a bit with that app
<tgm4883> im thinking i need an extended test, as it seems to stall when transfering large files, then continues
<tgm4883> its a good app though
<superm1> scp or nfs stall?
<tgm4883> nfs, and its just for a few seconds, then keeps going.  Also, ssh takes a few seconds to return the password prompt
<tgm4883> longer than on my mythtv box anyway
<superm1> hm
<tgm4883> (although the mythtv box is a much more powerful computer i would think that my server is adaquit)
<tgm4883> the only thing im thinking is a gigabyte nic problem
<tgm4883> my gigabyte switch went out so im only hooked up to a 100mb switch, heard bad things about that and auto-negotiation
<superm1> cant comment much there myself
<rogue780|laptop> my myth server is a 2.0ghz athlon XP with a gig-o-ram and a 350GB hd
<rogue780|laptop> it works nice
<rogue780|laptop> is there a way to adjust the scan of the actual tuner? my situation is this, when it records a show there is about an 8-12 pixel vertical black bar on the left of the screen. it's in the actual movie file, not just a display issue.
<superm1> not afaik.
<rogue780|laptop> afaik?
<superm1> as far as i know
<tgm4883> lol, rogue|laptop, my server is a athlon XP 2000+ with 768 ram and about 700Gb space
<tgm4883> pretty similar
<rogue780|laptop> my myth server is also my print server, itunes server, file server (samba and nfs), soon to be mail and web server
<rogue780|laptop> I just love ubuntu
<tgm4883> mine just does file serving right now (printer has built in print server, doesn't work well under ubuntu though)
<tgm4883> hopefully soon it will also be a backend slave for mythtv
<rogue780|laptop> anyway, my server used to be my windows gaming machine...but the games outpaced it
<tgm4883> mine too
<tgm4883> its like were the same person
<rogue780|laptop> so I made it a mythbox...my second and final attempt before I ditched the effort...and it worked
<rogue780|laptop> indeed ;)
<tgm4883> now what is an itunes server?  just serves other computers your music files or does it do more?
<rogue780|laptop> well I have my windows computer, my linux desktop, and my dualbootin' rootin' tootin' windows/ubuntu laptop (I only use the windows side for studying the PFE with PFE gold, and itunes)
<rogue780|laptop> and I might want to sync my ipod with any of those computers, or just listen to my music library from any of those computers
<rogue780|laptop> so I have my entire (about 15GB) itunes library hosted on my server, and I point itunes to a mapped drive that gives me access to my itunes library from any computer
<tgm4883> nice
<rogue780|laptop> don't you just *love* it when you think you paid a $700 bill, but the check got lost in the mail, and you spent the money that was supposed to go to the company?
<rogue780|laptop> I sure do
<rogue780|laptop> NOT
<rogue780|laptop> argh. irw is giving me a connection refused error
<rogue780|laptop> lirc hates me and always has
<williammanda> .
<superm1> sort out the tv-out mess williammanda ?
<Daviey> did somebody ping me?
<bendailey> Anyone have a minute for a newbie mythtv question?
<tgm4883_laptop> unless its real quick im leaving for class and will be back in about 3 hours
<bendailey> thanks I think I am gong to try some more testing
<tgm4883_laptop> class canceled, if you still need help bendailey
<bendailey> glad you class was cancelled
<tgm4883_laptop> that makes 2 of us
<bendailey> my question was about recording size on a defuault mythtv install
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883> like how big the file sizes are?
<bendailey> yeah in about 30 Minutes the recording grew to over 6G
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> that seems two large, let me check mine
<tgm4883> HD or SD?
<bendailey> OTA SD on a  Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 with no hw mpeg encoder
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> thats way too large
<bendailey> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Recording_Parameters that is what I thought
<tgm4883> my 1 hour HD recordings are only around 6.6Gb
<bendailey> Are you using MPEG4 or RTJPEG?
<bendailey> or something else?
<tgm4883> well the HD recordings are already compressed
<tgm4883> they stream in mpeg2
<bendailey> right so you not transcoding them on the fly just dumping them to disk right?
<tgm4883> yea, no need for encoding
<tgm4883> although im not sure what happens to my SD now that I think about it
<tgm4883> i capture it over firewire
<bendailey> Once I get some cash scraped I plan on getting a kworld atsc-110 to get atsc streams which will be mpeg
<bendailey> mpeg* mpeg2
<bendailey> SD & HD over firewire?
<tgm4883> yea from my STB
<bendailey> so your STB is dumping you an mpeg2 stream either way
<tgm4883> my SD recordings are only about 1.2Gb for 30 minutes
<tgm4883> thats what i figured
<bendailey> gtg work calling
<bendailey> thanks for the input
<tgm4883> np, wish i could help more
<Andyman53> Hey all
<tgm4883_laptop> hey andyman53
<Andyman53> hey
<Andyman53> i can't seem to get myth tv to work with my tv card
<Andyman53> i have a hauppague pvr-150
<tgm4883_laptop> what version ubuntu?
<Andyman53> the guide shows up empty too, except if i search by show, and neither allow recording
<Andyman53> i don't know
<tgm4883_laptop> is this a backend/frontend/desktop?
<Andyman53> frontend
<Andyman53> it's a whole setup
<Andyman53> frontend and backend
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, so a combined frontend/backend, can you get to a command prompt
<Andyman53> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, do "cat /etc/issue"
<tgm4883_laptop> and post the output
<Andyman53> someone set this up for me
<Andyman53> looks like they're running fedora 6
<Andyman53> changed the background :(
<tgm4883_laptop> so you have fedora 6?
<Andyman53> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, cant help you much there as im not familiar with that
<Andyman53> i see
<Andyman53> alright then
<Andyman53> bye
<tgm4883_laptop> although
<tgm4883_laptop> well that was quick
<tgm4883_laptop> didn't even get to suggest feisty
<rogue780|laptop> lol
<rogue780|laptop> coulda at least directed to the myth(TV)ology page
<rogue780|laptop> ok I've got lirc issues again
<rogue780|laptop> I keep getting this error(sorry for the flood):
<rogue780|laptop> #####################################################
<rogue780|laptop> ## I couldn't load the required kernel modules     ##
<rogue780|laptop> ## You should install lirc-modules-source to build ##
<rogue780|laptop> ## kernel support for your hardware.               ##
<rogue780|laptop> #####################################################
<rogue780|laptop> ## If this message is not appropriate you may set  ##
<rogue780|laptop> ## LOAD_MODULES=false in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf   ##
<rogue780|laptop> #####################################################
<rogue780|laptop> here is what I'm doing (IAW the wiki)
<rogue780|laptop> shawn@NESPC:~$ irw
<rogue780|laptop> connect: Connection refused
<rogue780|laptop> shawn@NESPC:~$ mode2
<rogue780|laptop> mode2: error opening /dev/lirc
<rogue780|laptop> mode2: Permission denied
<rogue780|laptop> shawn@NESPC:~$ sudo mode2
<rogue780|laptop> Password:
<rogue780|laptop> mode2: error opening /dev/lirc
<rogue780|laptop> mode2: No such device
<rogue780|laptop> shawn@NESPC:~$ ls /dev | grep lirc
<rogue780|laptop> lirc
<rogue780|laptop> lircd
<rogue780|laptop> lircm
<rogue780|laptop> shawn@NESPC:~$
<rogue780|laptop> ok now if I do "modprobe lirc_serial" irw doesn't work, but mode2 does
<Daviey> ewww lirc
<rogue780|laptop> so now that I modprobed the lirc_serial module it how do I make it stay working?
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, i found this guide to be excellent
<Daviey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<rogue780|laptop> that's the one I've been using
<rogue780|laptop> I think I may have figured it out...i dunno. I'll have to restart myth and lirc
<rogue780|laptop> it's this silly serial receiver that is kinda quirky
<william_> what is the script that auto start mythbackend?
<Daviey>  /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend ?
<william_> ty
<william_> if i wanted to start a program on boot up...how could I do that?
<Daviey> the ubuntu packages should do that for you automatically
<Daviey> (or is this non-mythtv)?
<william_> yes non myth
<Daviey> okay.. what stage do you want it executed?
<Daviey> (with gnome) or before?
<william_> ? have no idea
<william_> i'm using both gnome and kde
<Daviey> then you probably need to add it as a runlevel daemon
<Daviey> what is the app?
<william_> not sure...just trying to understand what I need to do if I want to auto load something at bootup
<Daviey> william_, okay.. you have various 'run levels'
<Daviey> see them: http://www.help2go.com/Tutorials/Linux%10UNIX/Linux_Runlevels.html
<Daviey> you have /etc/rc0.d   - to -- /etc/rc6.d
<Daviey> these are the different runlevels
<Daviey> but first you need to make a startup/stop script to drop into /etc/init.d/
<Daviey> there is an example in there IIRC
<william_> ty
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-02
<Daviey> once you have made that script - you can make a symlink in /etc/rc5.d/myapp pointing to /etc/init.d/myapp
<Daviey> it's quite simple - any probs - let me know
<william_> what if I change the user to me in the mythbackend script?   Would it hurt?
<william_> is lirc included with 7.04?
<william_> guess not according to the mythtv setup site
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> myth backend runs as user mythtv already
<william_> i don't do that...i execute mythbackend under my user name
<william_> that way I can use other functions
<Daviey> such as?
<rogue780|laptop> hmm...I wonder if I could use dd to grab input from /dev/video0
<william_> thinks automatically get saved in the directory
<william_> things
<william_> i'm trying to makes things a simple as possible.....my wife isn't  a programmer
<william_> i need help trying to figure out why mythbackend isn't starting at boot up
<Daviey> william_, you still there?
<xreye> Anyone willing to give out a joost invite to a humble videophile?
<bendailey> Daviey, has imbrandon been on lately?
<Daviey> nope
<Daviey> maybe better to email him tbh
<Daviey> Is it about the DNS stuff?
<bendailey> yeah
<bendailey> I sent him an email yesterday afternoon
<Daviey> grr
<Rtax> ciao
<bendailey> hello
<tgm4883> hi
<Rtax> do any of you guys know why myth would stop recording live tv?
<Rtax> I mean if I watched a program, it would be under recorded shows
<Daviey> Rtax, is your storage full?
<Daviey> livetv expires first
<Rtax> now its not unless I specifically record it
<Daviey> (standard setting)
<Rtax> nope
<Rtax> storage has 50gb avail
<Daviey> ah, are you sure it's not recording
<bendailey> hmmm can you skip around in a show you are watching?
<Daviey> could be the filter is set to not show livetv
<Rtax> yes that is working
<Rtax> aaah
<Daviey> in playback
<Rtax> probably it
<bendailey> right on Daviey beat me to it
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> "Show 'LiveTV' recordings when using "All Programs" filter
<Rtax> where do I change the filter?
<Daviey> TV Settings  -> Playback
<Daviey> 4th page
<Daviey> Rtax, got it?
<Rtax> thnx
<Rtax> sorted
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> bendailey, still no response from imbrandon?
<bendailey> Daviey, No response yet
<Daviey> :(
<bendailey> Well if anyone sees imbrandon ask him to check his email and respond to Ben
<bendailey> gtg later
<williammanda> has anyone installed the 64 bit version of 7.04?
<Daviey> nope
<williammanda> back
<williammanda> anyone reply while i was gone?
<Daviey> nope
<williammanda> :)
<williammanda> It would be nice to hear some feedback on the 64 bit version
<Daviey> mailing list might be better
<williammanda> does anyone know if the amd64 is for the 64X2?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-03
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> williammanda the amd64 is for all 64 bit processors
<tgm4883> and i have the 64 bit version installed on both my mythtv box and my regular desktop
<rogue780|laptop> howdy all
<tgm4883> howdy
<williammanda> question about mysql.txt
<williammanda> what is the best way to change the password?
<rogue780|laptop> well here's what I understand
<rogue780|laptop> you;ll have to get into mysql and change the password for mythtv in the mysql database
<rogue780|laptop> then update the mysql.txt file with the password your chose
<williammanda> i'm trying to use php
<williammanda> but i can't get logged in
<williammanda> i use to login as root and no password
<williammanda> but it isn't working now
<williammanda> i'm confused....
<rogue780|laptop> :-\
<rogue780|laptop> is mysql running?
<williammanda> this changes the password for the root user for mysql....mysql -u root mysql
<williammanda> yes it is running
<rogue780|laptop> had to ask
<williammanda> sure
<williammanda> seems like there are two users being setup
<williammanda> root & mythtv...correct?
<rogue780|laptop> tey this
<rogue780|laptop> sudo mysqladmin -u user password newpassword
<rogue780|laptop> to change the password
<rogue780|laptop> wow it's hard to  type when you're arm falls asleep
<williammanda> sudo mysqladmin -u user password (type pasword or the password) newpassword?
<tgm4883> if that doesn't work, you might try this
<tgm4883> from this website
<tgm4883> http://www.netadmintools.com/art90.html
<tgm4883> To reset a root password that you forgot (using paths on our system):
<tgm4883> [root@host root] #killall mysqld
<tgm4883> [root@host root] #/usr/libexec/mysqld -Sg --user=root &
<williammanda> i'm not sure i typed correctly
<williammanda> hold on....I want to understand something....
<williammanda> is there two users.....root & mythtv?
<rogue780|laptop> william type password then in newpassword put the password you want
<rogue780|laptop> yes
<rogue780|laptop> root can do anything
<rogue780|laptop> mythtv can do almost anything
<williammanda> sudo mysqladmin -u mythtv password mythtv?
<rogue780|laptop> and the whole mythtv program accesses mysql through the mythtv user
<rogue780|laptop> that *should* work
<rogue780|laptop> it works on slackware anyway
<williammanda> says access denied
<rogue780|laptop> hmm...might only work with root then...don't know why it would make a diff though
<williammanda> i didn't change the root password
<williammanda> i want to change the user mythtv's password to mythtv
<williammanda> it generates a random password
<williammanda> it would be easier when setting up the other backends
<rogue780|laptop> hey to those super people who make the deb packages for mythtv....during setup, give us the option to make our own passwords!
<rogue780|laptop> trust me, nobody is going to try to hack my mysql database. and if they do, it isn't the end of the world
<williammanda> ok got it working
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, not sure i agree with you about people hacking mysql databases.  Reading the knoppmyth and an asterisk forum - many people had them hacked (and modified) because they were left as default passwords
<rogue780|laptop> Daviey, those people weren't behind a decent firewall then
<Daviey> true
<Daviey> but you shouldn't need to be
<Daviey> each machine within a lan should be as secure as one on the outside - if somebody get's access to one weak point - they have control over your whole network
<rogue780|laptop> people should protect their network with a firewall anyway.
* Daviey can't really talk considering one of his mysql database's has user:root password:pa33word
<rogue780|laptop> lol
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, true - but with some applications it's necessary to have an exposed mysql database
<Daviey> ie remote hosting of mythweb
<rogue780|laptop> I dunno. if someone wants to hack my stuff then they will be able to. I'm not that uber leet at security
<rogue780|laptop> I just wish I had the option to set my own password when the thing is installing
<rogue780|laptop> as it is my mysql db can only be accessed from my network and from no external location
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, i agree - i suspect the next package will give you the option of default (random) or user entered
<rogue780|laptop> well I've gotta get  to bed
<rogue780|laptop> adios
<williammanda> wow...rebooted the computer....and I get an error message at login....
<williammanda> my resolution is so small I can't read it...
<williammanda> i can't get logged in...
<williammanda> where can i go to read the error message
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/log/messages?
<tgm4883_laptop> oh nooo
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone seen superm1 around?
<williammanda> anyone awake?
<williammanda> problem during install...
<williammanda> it won't let me partition the last part of the drive
<williammanda> says I can't have the beginning befor the end
<tgm4883_laptop> are you using the release?
<williammanda> yes...superm's
<williammanda> oh sorry
<williammanda> 64 bit ver
<williammanda> i've been trying this for over an hour now
<tgm4883_laptop> but your using the release ver, not a beta right?
<williammanda> yes the release
<tgm4883_laptop> hm
<williammanda> i just downloaded today
<tgm4883_laptop> did you verify the cd?
<williammanda> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> i had that problem with the beta, but not the release
<williammanda> 64 bit?
<williammanda> or 32 bit?
<tgm4883_laptop> 64
<tgm4883_laptop> you using the live or alternate cd?
<williammanda> live
<tgm4883_laptop> id say try alt
<williammanda> can i just use the entire disk instead of the 3 partitions?
<tgm4883_laptop> you could, but i dont think its recommended
<tgm4883_laptop> you could partition it after the install
<williammanda> is that hard?
<williammanda> can i use the gui?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> you can use the gui
<tgm4883_laptop> just use synaptic to install gparted
<tgm4883_laptop> its not hard at all
<tgm4883_laptop> is the setup for the auto mythfilldatabase in the frontend setup or the backend setup?
<superm1> Frontend
<imbrandon> superm1: heya
<imbrandon> sup?
<superm1> hey imbrandon
<superm1> i just wanted to check in about the sending builds off to buildds
<superm1> i couldnt stay up the other night, i had a final the next morning
<imbrandon> yea i'm still working on that, ive been upgrading all the builds and working on the servers
<imbrandon> it will probably be sunday night before i'm 100% done
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> well i guess my big question is then, how are things going to be transferred?  some sort of dput SERVER thing?
<superm1> and then scp back?
<imbrandon> nfs
<superm1> .... that would make a lot more sense :)
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> the buildd will just monitor a file and dir on the myth server
<superm1> ah okay
<imbrandon> i'll fill you in when its all running 100% incase i change something a bit :)
<superm1> sounds good
<superm1> i've got one more final yet this week, and then i'll be able to put a lot of time in next week to getting content across the site yet too
<imbrandon> cool
<superm1> okay, bed time for me.  have a good one
<imbrandon> l8tr
<Daviey> imbrandon, ping
<imbrandon> Daviey: pong
<Daviey> imbrandon, did you receive the email from bendailey?
<bendailey> morning
<Daviey> morning
<Daviey> I pinged imbrandon - he responded, but i wasn't quick enough in asking
<Daviey> hopefully he will be back soon
<bendailey> Daviey, He sent me the nameservers and they are now changed
<Daviey> woo
<bendailey> once he adds the A Records to the DNS Server all should be working
<bendailey> brb
<bendailey> imbrandon, ping
<imbrandon> bendailey: pong
<imbrandon> heya wasabi
<imbrandon> bendailey: great i'll add the records in now, give me a few minutes
<bendailey> great thanks
<imbrandon> ok records added, now i need to make the servers awnser to it, one sec
<imbrandon> ( www.ajaxdns.com has it pointing to the correct ip's now )
<imbrandon> 198.247.173.233  is the ip if you all want to add it to your host file prior to dns propigation
<imbrandon> ( 198.247.173.230 for mail. )
<imbrandon> wow i really need to hook you up with a new logo Daviey hehe
<Daviey> :s
<Daviey> logo?
<imbrandon> ( and a new fav.ico hehe )
<imbrandon> http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/logo.png
<Daviey> hehe speak with superm1 bout that :)
<imbrandon> bendailey: btw did you want access to the site to help edit it etc? how is all that gonna work out ?
<Daviey> woo - the domain works :)
* Daviey opens a bottle of water to celebrate
<imbrandon> i'd rather keep ssh to myself and superm1 , but drupal admin access i have no problems with , its really superm1's call afaik
<imbrandon> anyhow i'll be idle all day
<imbrandon> Daviey: ( and all ) i'll be rebooting the box in about 2.5 hours , should be minimal downtime ( 20 minutes MAX , hopefully less )
<imbrandon> for some maintance in the rack ( network cabling etc )
<imbrandon> cool ?
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> adding more ram?
<Daviey> :)
<imbrandon> actualy today just moving some cableing arround and reloading one of my other servers
<imbrandon> :)
<Daviey> imbrandon, whilst your here - whats up with ubuntuwire?
<Daviey> jabber seems down?
<imbrandon> btw mail wont work for that domain for 2 or 3 hours untill i update postfix to accept mail for mythbuntu.org ( and add the spam filtering for ubuntuwire.com in too at the same time )
<imbrandon> Daviey: it is, thats the box i'm reloading, give it 5 minutes it will be back up
<Daviey> woo - thought i forgot my passwd or something
<imbrandon> Daviey: the service is starting now, the jabber should be much more stable after i finish today
<imbrandon> jono!!!
<imbrandon> :)
<jono> hey
<imbrandon> heya
<imbrandon> hooked up the new webserver for da boyz
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> jono: see my little hd-dvd audio clips ? hehe
<jono> not yet
<jono> just logged on
<Daviey> imbrandon, was that festival?
<imbrandon> hehe check my last post on planet :)
<imbrandon> Daviey: at&t tts
<Daviey> ahh
<rogue780|laptop> howdy
<tgm4883_> anyone here stream over firewire from a STB?
<imbrandon> not personaly , STB ?
<tgm4883_laptop> set top box
<tgm4883_laptop> i know majoridiot does, but i haven't seen him around
<rogue780|laptop> how do I keep the screensaver from blacking out the screen?
<tgm4883_> turn it off :)
<rogue780|laptop> how do I keep it from starting?
<tgm4883_> just a sec, im looking it up
<rogue780|laptop> thanx..for some reason once the screen dies it won't come back up...but if I pull up vnc I can view the screen through vnc, but it still doesn't reinitialize on the tv
<tgm4883_> how are you connected to the tv?
<Daviey> imbrandon, what do you think my new (beta) logo?
<Daviey> that's my gimp impression
* Daviey is not an artist
<rogue780|laptop> through an rca cable
<tgm4883_> rogue780|laptop, go here
<tgm4883_> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-22.html
<tgm4883_> scroll to
<tgm4883_> Screen goes blank but returns when mouse is moved or keyboard is used
<rogue780|laptop> sweet thanks
<rogue780|laptop> brb
<imbrandon> Daviey: much better
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> i'm no artist though - not quite happy with the mythtv logo
<Daviey> but pleased i was able to extract the blue from offical logo
<imbrandon> :)
<Daviey> imbrandon, how's the bungee server?
<superm1> Daviey, just got your mail
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> I'm not artisit
<Daviey> site's gone down?!
<superm1> wha?
<superm1> just worked fine
<Daviey> pegasus.imbrandon still works
<Daviey> but the domain seems to have stopped working my end
<superm1> thats weird.  works fine for me.
<superm1> i do like that logo though
<superm1> i'm wondering if we should update the mythbuntu usplash artwork to use that instead
<Daviey> could do
<Daviey> tis probably my isp's dns
<superm1> i'll add it to the todo list for after my last final is finished up tomorrow
<superm1> to experiment a bit with the logo
<Daviey> feel free
<superm1> hope rogue780 wouldnt get mad about it though
<Daviey> looked over your weekly build script
<Daviey> why would he?
<superm1> well he made the current mythbuntu-artwork-usplash, i just hope he wouldnt be offended by changing it a bit
<superm1> i'll see what i come up with with it and then show him and everyone
<Daviey> heck, it gone changed from my initial one
<superm1> ya good point
<superm1> okay so what did you think of the build script?
<superm1> did it seem sensible to you?
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> although i really think the repo shouldn't be enabled by default on mythbuntu distro
<superm1> oh no definately not
<superm1> my only worry with it is that it will always be a higher version number than the one on ubuntu repositories
<superm1> which may not be a good thing
* Daviey can imagine getting 1000's of emails saying 'it's broke;
<Daviey> superm1, it needs to be a higher number - otherwise it won't update :)
<superm1> lol
<superm1> well i mean the upstream number will always be higher
<superm1> rather than appending something like *weekly1
<superm1> or something
<Daviey> hmm... can be marked as 0.2199999
<superm1> like that
<superm1> well but then again it *will* always be a higher version than on the ubuntu repositories
<superm1> so maybe its worthwhile to leave that way
<Daviey> yeah suppose so
<Daviey> but tbh the mythbuntu packages build from the universe packages anyway - so shouldn't make a difference
<superm1> the only problem i'd forsee is a jump between feisty and gutsy for example
<Daviey> as long as users know that the packages should be considered unstable and at own risk
<superm1> its a bit unpredictable
<Daviey> funny... the domain started working again - blame isp
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well so what were you thinking in terms of navigation at the top right up there?
<superm1> i got a few things up that will be important I think
<Daviey> agreed
<superm1> but we can demote some of them to secondary links
<superm1> and/or reorganize
<superm1> add others
<Daviey> i made a symlink to /var/cache/mythbuntu_build in the www folder
<Daviey> just to make looking easyier
<Daviey> should probably add a .htaccess file
<superm1> well there is a symlink already for resultant builds
<Daviey> didn't realise that
<Daviey> i made $url/build
<Daviey> brb
<superm1> /var/www/files/packages -> /var/cache/mythbuntu_build/builds/
<superm1> and that follows whats on the Automatic Weekly Builds Pages
<tgm4883> superm1, thanks for recommending the mce remote to me, got it setup yesterday and it almost works great
<superm1> "almost" ? :)
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> i knew about this feature but didn't think about it
<tgm4883> was playing gears of war online when i was setting it up
<tgm4883> and the power button turns off my xbox 360
<superm1> lol
<tgm4883> nothing a little white duct tape wont fix
<superm1> i have a buddy with a 360 who noticed the same thing
<tgm4883> i knew about that feature but didn't think about how its used with the 360 and all
<tgm4883> works good though, seems more responsive than the hauppauge remote
<superm1> seriously, one of the few things MS did right: hardware
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1> did you program your vol+/vol- and power buttons to your other devices?
<superm1> the newer mceusb2 remotes support it - and its really really useful
<tgm4883> haven't yet, i would need to hook up the ir transmitters right?
<superm1> Nope
<tgm4883> no?
<superm1> the remote can go into learning mode for those 3 buttons
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> probably in the included instructions that i didn't read
<superm1> yup
<tgm4883> hmm
<superm1> i caught it by accident when i was flipping through them myself
<tgm4883> does the ir transmitter work though?
<superm1> yup
<tgm4883> i may have to hook it up anyway
<tgm4883> doog
<tgm4883> good
<superm1> its really finicky though
<superm1> i've only got it working with my receiver
<tgm4883> finicky as in?
<superm1> doesnt work with my tv
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> or other devices
<tgm4883> i was hoping to have the windows button switch my different inputs on my tv
<superm1> you may or may not be able to
<tgm4883> hope so, then i can get rid of all my remotes
<superm1> if its a samsung and you do happen to get it to work.... i need a copy of your lircd.conf remote for it
<tgm4883> sorry, its a vizio
<Rtaxerxes> soooo, superm1, when you got a sec, can you help me get lirc working on feisty with myth? I installed the default packages, put in my old lirc.conf file, but I get nada, and irw opens and closes instantly. But only when you have a sec
<superm1> my sammie is mean TO ME
<superm1> Rtaxerxes, sure,
<superm1> where did you put your lircd.conf
<superm1> /etc/lirc ?
<superm1> or /etc
<Rtaxerxes> etc/lirc
<Rtaxerxes> and made a symlink to ~/.myth
<Rtaxerxes> or woteva it is
<tgm4883> i had a similar problem last night
<tgm4883> but irw worked, so it must be different
<superm1> thats your trouble
<superm1> wait
<superm1> you symlinked your lircd.conf to ~/.myth
<superm1> are you mixing up your .lircrc and lircd.conf files
<Rtaxerxes> don't think so
<Rtaxerxes> lemme check
<Rtaxerxes> ok, I have .lircrc in my home directory
<Rtaxerxes> and no link in .mythtv
<Rtaxerxes> might not have done the link yet, ooops
<tgm4883> shouldn't .lircrc be in /etc/lirc?
<superm1> Na
<superm1> .lircrc goes in ~/
<superm1> now that doesnt explain the irw issue
<superm1> so your "lircd.conf" is in /etc/lirc
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> correct?
<Rtaxerxes> so current situation is lirc is installed, lircd.conf has been configured in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<tgm4883> and lirc started correctly?
<Rtaxerxes> and I have the same lircrc that worked in edgy in my home dir
<superm1> you started lirc from the init script, correct
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start
<Rtaxerxes> lirc starts fine, but irw craqshes immediately
<superm1> does lircd crash with it?
<tgm4883> did you reboot?
<Rtaxerxes> just done a lirc restart, no errors
<tgm4883> did you check dmesg for modules that aren't loading?
<Daviey> superm1, how did the lirc packages you were doing turn out?
<superm1> Daviey, the lirc modules aren't going to be directly added to the kernel it seems, because another team is going to take over that
<superm1> so my patch wont go into gutsy (unless they dont finish in time)
<superm1> then i'll poke BenC to put it in anyway
<superm1> Rtaxerxes, also did you modify /etc/lirc/hardware.conf in any ways?
<Daviey> superm1, they should make the general kernel for gutsy?
<Rtaxerxes> hmmm, can't remember, lemme check
<Daviey> who is dealing with it?
<superm1> let me check and see what the name of that team was
<tgm4883> Rtaxerxes, did you check your modules per the guide?
<superm1> Daviey, the Ubuntu Media Center Team
<Rtaxerxes> I think I commented out lircmd
<superm1> see bug 69534, the last comment
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69534 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Add lirc to linux-source build tree" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69534
<Rtaxerxes> hmmm which guide?
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<Daviey> Rtaxerxes, that guide is the *only* one that got it working for me
<Rtaxerxes> Cause I ran the ubuntuguide.com guide in edgy to run a serial transmitter and it didn't work.
<Rtaxerxes> Do I need to do all the kernel modules for feisty too?
<superm1> Rtaxerxes, yes you do
<superm1> if you havent rebuilt your kernel modules in feisty, things wont work
<superm1> ubuntuguide.org doesnt have an entry on lirc afaik
<Rtaxerxes> aaargh, that's a downer for feisty. Everything else was so smooth...
<Rtaxerxes> ok, i'll do it
<Rtaxerxes> go Gutsy
<superm1> Rtaxerxes, that above bug was filed with ample time for my patch to build lirc on the kernel build, but it got overlooked by the kernel guys unfortunately
<superm1> and by the time they came to it, it was too ltae
<Rtaxerxes> so maybe in Gutsy, they'll pay attention. Anything I can do? Whine on any forums?
<Daviey> superm1, how frustrating!  I feel the same with mythtv-usplash-theme.  Don't know why that didn't make feisty/universe
<Daviey> corrected all the points raised
<Rtaxerxes> where is this splash you been talking about? Can I have a look?
<tgm4883> and the slight overlook on the pcHDTV 5500
<superm1> Rtaxerxes, http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/mythbuntu-artwork-usplash-0704250310/mythbuntu-artwork-usplash-0.1/usplash_1024_768.png
<superm1> Daviey, the thing is you have to stay on top of things at the last minute like that
<superm1> which is hard to do :)
<superm1> tgm4883, you mean the cx88_dvb issue?
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> well we knew about that before feisty release, but the guys working on it didnt have a fix for it by then
<superm1> the v4l-dvb guys
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> isn't much of a problem anyway
<tgm4883> really minor fix
<tgm4883> pretty easy
<superm1> but pretty annoying nonetheless :)
<Daviey> whats the work around?
<superm1> adding cx88_dvb to /etc/modules
<Daviey> ahh
<superm1> Daviey, i made the logo into a favicon for the site too
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> imbrand0n whinged about that aswell :)
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> still think the logo needs something
<Daviey> it's a nuisance that the mythtv logo isn't more square
<superm1> did you do that a svg
<superm1> or xcf?
<superm1> that can be better scaled than a png
<Daviey> i thought about the mythtv logo going directly over the top but the 'pips' on the ubuntu logo are in the way
<Daviey> yeah xcf
<superm1> here maybe i should scp the xcf that is currently used for the usplash
<Daviey> but the ubuntu logo came from a png
<superm1> and you can play with it a bit
<Daviey> thats the first file i have DCC'd over IRC in years!
<superm1> lol
<superm1> its probably best to scale it up to 1024x768 initially and then scale down only for the resultant images
<Daviey> okay
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> do you know what font he used?
<superm1> na
<superm1> and he isnt on gtalk right now, so cant easily find out
<Daviey> sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title   :)
<bendailey> is there a default package list around for mythbuntu?
<Daviey> not quite yet
<bendailey> ok
<bendailey> how thin are you attempting to make it?
<Daviey> their won't be an offical mythbuntu package until gutsy :(
<Daviey> <------------------> this thin
<Daviey> :)
<bendailey> don't you plan on releasing isos before gutsy?
<Rtaxerxes> superm1: done the guide, but irw doesn't read the remotes, or anything. I haven't rebooted yet tho.
<superm1> Rtaxerxes, when you modprobe your lirc modules, you should see them show up in dmesg
<superm1> bendailey, the big thing we are trying to do is keep packages that arent put in multiverse/universe minimal
<superm1> so this artwork will go into universe
<superm1> and hopefully our ubiquity will as well
<Rtaxerxes> I got lirc_dev: IR_remote control driver registered at major 61
<superm1> whats your other module?
<superm1> lirc_mceusb, lirc_mceusb2, lirc_serial etc
<Rtaxerxes> lirc_i2c no version for "lirc_unregister_plugin" found: kernel tainted
<superm1> i2c okay
<superm1> thats fine then, your modules are loading
<Rtaxerxes> also got: lirc_i2c: chip found @ 0x71
<Rtaxerxes> lirc_dev lirc_register_plugin: sample rate: 10
<superm1> okay to i2c is working then
<bendailey> can somebody give mission statement/goal/timeline for the project? or a url?
<superm1> so now after restarting lircd, things still dont work
<Rtaxerxes> well irw doesn't read anything, and that is first step, right?
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<superm1> well you restarted lircd after loading the modules though right?
<Rtaxerxes> yep
<Rtaxerxes> did a killall lircd
<superm1> so after irw crashes, do you still have that lircd process alive?
<superm1> or does it die too
<Rtaxerxes> irw doesn't die
<superm1> okay  - so progress then
<superm1> it was dying before
<Rtaxerxes> yep
<Daviey> superm1, dcc it back?
<superm1> sure
<superm1> i should be able to on campus no troubles
<Daviey> slightly different - i put the 'm' inside
<superm1> hm yea i can see
<Daviey> and removed it from the title
<Daviey> what do you think?
<superm1> well now i'm thinking that bottom part might be unnecessary
<superm1> the powered by stuff
<Daviey> i need to cook, be back in an hour or so
<superm1> ok
<superm1> bendailey, whats your email, i'll add you onto the website to help with content if you'd like
<superm1> pm me it
<DaveMorris> evening guys
<Daviey> hey DaveMorris
<Daviey> This is DaveMorris - he's a fellow ubunter, and wants to help with the mythbuntu effort
<DaveMorris> I'm willing to help in the testing stages mainly
<Daviey> (such a warm welcome, eh?)
<Daviey> superm1, ping
<superm1> hey Daviey
<superm1> Hi DaveMorris
<superm1> sorry guys i need to run and grab some lunch
<superm1> i'll speak more later on
<superm1> DaveMorris, glad to have you jumping onboard
<Daviey> superm1, had a word with juski earlier.  He is doing a presentation at 'Lug Radio Live' - he's going to plug us :)
<superm1> hell yea :)
<Daviey> catch you later superm1
<Andyman53> Hey all
<Andyman53> i have a quick question....my guide data doesn't match up to my channels....the guide data is two channels off from the actual channels
<Andyman53> what do i do about that?
<DaveMorris> #mythtv-users might be more helpful
<Andyman53> heh
<Andyman53> didn't see that chan
<Andyman53> thx a mill
<DaveMorris> I think its hidden
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-04
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone use mytharchive or mythvideo?
<Daviey> mythvideo yes
<Daviey> mytharchieve is boke 4 me
<Daviey> vroke
<Daviey> bloody fingers
<Daviey> BROKE
<tgm4883_laptop> so it works for you ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> do you use the internel player for mythvideo?
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> prefer it persoannly
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> im having trouble with it
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a log file for mythvideo?
<Daviey> is it appearing at all?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea and i can play my dvd iso's in it, but not avi or wmv
<Daviey> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> and im pretty sure i installed those codecs
<Daviey> don't think you need to
<Daviey> in mythvideo settings - do you have custom player seetings for different filetypes?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> well mpg says "internal" under command
<tgm4883_laptop> default not checked
<Daviey> ahh
<Daviey> there is your problem
<Daviey> you need "Internal"
<Daviey> cap I
<tgm4883_laptop> avi has default checked
<tgm4883_laptop> err, my bad
<tgm4883_laptop> has the cap I
<Daviey> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> should avi be the default player? and have anything under command?
<Daviey> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> cause its the only one thats different
<Daviey> if default player = Internal
<tgm4883_laptop> (well i dont have an entry for wmv)
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<Daviey> then it doesn't matter if you have it ticked or type Internal as a custom player
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> i think the default is Internal
<tgm4883_laptop> im looking through the menus where would i find the default player?
<Daviey> Setup->Media Settings->video settings
<Daviey> Player settings
<tgm4883_laptop> ok so that is the default player that its talking about
<Daviey> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> which is also the internal player?
<Daviey> Internal :)
<tgm4883_laptop> Internal player
<tgm4883_laptop> I gotta remember that
<tgm4883_laptop> which is mplayer
<Daviey> change that to 'Internal'
<Daviey> (with no parameters)
<tgm4883_laptop> Internal
<tgm4883_laptop> not mplayer -fs -zoom -quiet -vo xv %s
<tgm4883_laptop> awesome, it plays
<Daviey> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> i suppose i need to make an entry for wmv
<tgm4883_laptop> as it just crashed my frontend
<Daviey> don't know if Internal supports wmv
<Daviey> that will probably need a 'custom' setting of  mplayer -fs -zoom -quiet -vo xv %s
* Daviey has never needed to play wmv
<Daviey> you also won't be able to play MKV or DV files using the Internal player
<tgm4883_laptop> guess not
<tgm4883_laptop> i will just rerip them
<Daviey> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> i encoded those back when i was trying to use my 360 to play movies
<Daviey> why re-encode them?
<tgm4883_laptop> theres not that many
<Daviey> and not just have a File Association for those that Internal can't support
<Daviey> Each time you encode a video it is inevitable that there will be a slight loss in quality
<Daviey> YMMV
<tgm4883_laptop> true, but not if i rerip from the dvd
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<Daviey> fair nuff
<tgm4883_laptop> i will lose quality from the dvd
<Daviey> didn't realise you had the dvd
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, i am one of the few that still owns his dvd's yet keeps them on his server
<Daviey> Anyway - i'm off to bed
<Daviey> ttfn
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks Daviey
<tgm4883_laptop> c-ya
<williammanda> help!
<williammanda> i can't login into phpadmin
<williammanda> user = root & password  = blank.....i didn't change the root password
<williammanda> wake up!
<williammanda> mega...do you know anything about phpadmin...
<williammanda> i can't login into phpadmin
<williammanda>  user = root & password  = blank.....i didn't change the root password
<rogue780> hey
<rogue780> I've got a problem that noone in #ubuntu seems to know how to help with, or wants to help with or whatnot
<rogue780> I'm having a problem with apt
<Daviey> shoot
<rogue780> I'm having an problem with APT. I installed vmware-player an every time since when I try to use apt to install anything it tried to continue installing vmware. I've tried removing vmware and I get the same problem. I don't know what to do. the apt output is at http://www.pastebin.ca/471116 please help
<rogue780> I may have just fixed it though
<rogue780> testing it as we type
<Daviey> sorted?
<Daviey> evenin'
<DaveMorris> evening
<rogue780> sorted?
<rogue780> nope problem not fixed
<Daviey> sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<rogue780> nope
<rogue780> can I flood?
<rogue780> http://www.pastebin.ca/471167
<Daviey> pastebin would be better
<DaveMorris> grrr, I can't change the topic
<Daviey> sudo apt-get remove --purge --force vmware-player ?
<Daviey> DaveMorris, why do you want to?
<DaveMorris> can someone that can, please put it a title and a link to paste bin
<DaveMorris> maybe a link to the site, and a msg saying the channel is logged, now we have the bot in here
<Daviey> should do really
<Daviey> i'm not an op
<Daviey> :`(
<DaveMorris> dislikes channels where you need to be an op to change topic
<rogue780> there do be no force option
<Daviey> rogue780, sorry try -f
<rogue780> did that too
<rogue780> same problem
<DaveMorris> whats the problem?
<rogue780> is there a cache file somewhere that I can just delete a line from and make apt forget vmware exists? i want to use vmware...but I want to use apt without it hanging for several minutes too
<rogue780> <rogue780> I'm having an problem with APT. I installed vmware-player an every time since when I try to use apt to install anything it tried to continue installing vmware. I've tried removing vmware and I get the same problem. I don't know what to do. the apt output is at http://www.pastebin.ca/471116 please help
<Daviey> sudo dpkg --force-remove vmware-player ?
<rogue780> dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `remove'
<rogue780> -r
<DaveMorris> I had this problem at work, now how did I solve it
<Daviey> DaveMorris, i had exactly the same problem with vmplayer!
<Daviey> sudo aptitude -f remove vmware-player
<rogue780> also...anyone know where I can find a file with the boot-up text that's under uslpash?
* Daviey is always getting confused between aptitude and apt-get
<rogue780> well it's simple apt-get has super cow powers and aptitude doesn't have super cow powers
<rogue780> nope, won't let me remove
<DaveMorris> its something like  dpkg --purge --force <package-name>
<rogue780> !@#!
<DaveMorris> rogue780:  Still dosen't work
<rogue780> neg
<DaveMorris> I assume you tried what I gave with remove instead of purge
<Daviey> apt-get --fix-broken install vmware-player ?
* Daviey is looking at the source for his favourite apt wrapper
<rogue780> no luck. it's the damn configuration of vmware...
<rogue780> aQE!@#EFEREBVWRQage@$@#$!$!@#!!!!
<tgm4883_laptop> would the clean switch help?
<rogue780> clean was the first thing I tried
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<rogue780> but that just goes to show great minds think alike
<rogue780> too bad this mind doesn't have super cow powers
<tgm4883_laptop> you installed from the repos right?
<rogue780> yes
<rogue780> hey, lil off topic of our offtopic...but have ya'll heard of the alky project?
<rogue780> http://alkyproject.blogspot.com/
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tried using dselect?
<rogue780> tried....got confused
<tgm4883_laptop> what part?
<rogue780> it's just new...wasn't sure what to do
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, what if you forced the install to get past the errors, then uninstalled?
<rogue780> so sudo apt-get install -f vmware-player?
<tgm4883_laptop> actually i dont think apt-get has a force install command
<tgm4883_laptop> i think you need to download the same version of vmplayer in a .deb file (probably just use the download switch of apt-get) then force the install through dpkg
<rogue780> I'm just going to light my laptop on fire
<rogue780> give it a viking funeral
<rogue780> do you know where apt-get keeps the record of what it's trying to install? if I can just remove references to vmware from it, it should fix my problem
<rogue780> since vmware works when I use it...it just boggs down apt when I try to use that
<Daviey> aptitude has force
<rogue780> brb
<tgm4883_laptop> as i dont' have any partially installed packages to verify this, and I am in no way affilliated with the developers of apt, I can not support this or what you do with it
<tgm4883_laptop> but check /var/cache/apt
<rogue780> rgr
<rogue780> worst comes to worst I'll reinstall feisty
<tgm4883_laptop> ok then, as long as you have a plan
<tgm4883_laptop> id check out /var/cache/apt/archives/partial first
<tgm4883_laptop> Is there something that we could do to make myth-frontend not require mythtv-backend AND not need a backend available on the network?
<tgm4883_laptop> or would that fall farther upstream?
<tgm4883_laptop> ha, just the guy to ask
<rogue780> what do you mean?
<rogue780> indeed. perfect timing
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1
<tgm4883_laptop> Is there something that we could do to make myth-frontend not require mythtv-backend AND not need a backend available on the network?
<superm1> Hm.
<DaveMorris> what would be the poing of it tgm4883_laptop ?
<tgm4883_laptop> (im told) currently if there isn't a backend on the network (reachable from the frontend) that it throws errors
<superm1> well there is a way to do it
<superm1> mysql needs to be configured first though
<superm1> and (obviously) media library/recordings and live tv wont work
<tgm4883_laptop> if they didn't need the pvr functionality
<tgm4883_laptop> exactly
<superm1> but mythvideo, mythdvd would work
<superm1> because they just look up SQL information
<superm1> there would be errors about not being able to contact the backend when quitting though too
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> because (for some reason) myth connects to the backend when quitting
<DaveMorris> where would it grab the files from for mythvideo/music ?
<superm1> its all stored in mysql
<rogue780> superm1, that is so that the backend will release any tuner cards that the front end has seized
<tgm4883_laptop> There is a discussion going on in the gutsy development forums about adding a media center
<tgm4883_laptop> a couple have been thrown into the pit
<tgm4883_laptop> i threw in mythtv
<superm1> well myth could work, but there would be a lot of preconfiguration necessary to do it without a backend
<bendailey> what else has been tossed in?
<rogue780> indeed. freevo might be a better option
<superm1> lots of automation in terms of what mythtv-setup  does would need to be done
<tgm4883_laptop> elisa, and linuxmce
<superm1> ellisa i'm sure was thrown
<tgm4883_laptop> freevo i think was there too
<superm1> linux mce would be the same troubles i'd think because it requires lots of configuration does it not?
<tgm4883_laptop> a main concern was with the complicated setup (a common downside everyone sees with mythtv) and i haven't looked to hard into elisa, but linuxmce does require a lot of config
<Daviey> Wouldn't watching prior made recordings also work, if the nfs share is mounted in the same location?
<tgm4883_laptop> linuxmce is far more that what i think is wanted
<rogue780> well, not to be the bearer of bad news...but linux in general requires a lot of config
<bendailey> I am pretty sure linxumce just wraps around mythtv for much of its video/tv
<rogue780> except ubuntu
<DaveMorris> easiest way would be to pop a stripped down mythtbackend running on the CD, that didn't do much
<tgm4883_laptop> linuxmce grabs a lot of what it does from plutohome (actually, i think it is generally just a ripoff) and I think plutohome gets that from mythtv
<rogue780> shuttleworth should get involved in the development of a media center app
<tgm4883_laptop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424826
<tgm4883_laptop> theres the link if anyone wants to toss there hat in the ring
<superm1> Well not to say myth "cant" be adapted and simplified for this purpose
<superm1> i've thought about that
<tgm4883_laptop> its a little comedic how they complain about the setup of mythtv, then turn around and say that there current setup had a lot of setup to get going
<superm1> during package install, detecting cards and such
<superm1> and trying to preconfigure as much as possible
<superm1>  /sys and /proc can provide a lot of information to populate good defaults for a machine
<DaveMorris> any ISO's for me to test yet Daviey?
<Daviey> superm1, had your last final today?
<Daviey> DaveMorris, no :(
<superm1> yup Daviey finished up a few hours ago
<Daviey> good?
<tgm4883_laptop> im wondering (and stop me if this is too much) if there can't be a package (mythtv-standalone-frontend or something) that doesn't require a backend or mysql (perhaps it could store info like amarok in sqlite) that way not much setup is needed on the user end
<superm1> i wouldnt say "well" but I think i should get a fairly average grade
<DaveMorris> np, just means I'll work on other things - I think I'm overloading myself with work, but I wanna get my name out tehre to get a better paid job next summer
<rogue780> can Elisa support a distributed architecture like mythtv does?
<superm1> DaveMorris, this next week i'll add the ISO building process to our server
<superm1> so we should at least have a basic ISO that goes without the final installer
<superm1> now that i have finals done with and such
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, the problem with a package like that, what happens when you want to "add" a backend
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<DaveMorris> I wonder how easy it'll be to keep on unplugging my frontends hard drive to test a new installation with another drive
<Daviey> superm1, should we move the bzr branch to mythbuntu, and have launchpad point upstream?
<DaveMorris> I should write a latter to VIA asking for some mini-itx boards to develope with for them
<tgm4883_laptop> could mythtv-backend detect that package, remove it, install the regular frontend and not touch the config files?
<superm1> Daviey, i was planning on doing that as soon as the artwork was accepted
<superm1> do a nice clean branch
<superm1> that doesnt require a 143 meg checkout
<Daviey> superm1, i don't think it will *ever* be accepted!
<superm1> lol
<superm1> i got it looked over again yesterday
<Daviey> it's got two ACKS now
<superm1> need one more +1
<superm1> and then will be good
<superm1> it has one
<superm1> since the last upload
<rogue780> ACKS?
<superm1> acknowledgments  from the MOTU
<rogue780> MOTU?
<rogue780> moderators of the ubuntu?
<superm1> Maintainers of the Universe.  people with upload rights such as imbrandon and keescook and others in -motu
<Daviey> Masters of the universe repository
<rogue780> ah
<Daviey> superm1, don't expect anything new for the next week - Ubucon.
<tgm4883_laptop> if you need someone to install mythbuntu on a spare machine, i have just they guy, and he loves to reinstall things
<tgm4883_laptop> ;)
<superm1> regarding auto configuration.  i havent put any work towards it because i dont want to step on upstream's steps. http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/browser/branches/auto-configuration
<superm1> Daviey, when does ubucon start?
<Daviey> tommorow?
<rogue780> I have a few extra boxes laying around for testing
<Daviey> Sunday rather
<superm1> okay well all day tomorrow i'll hang around -motu and hopefully catch someone that can look it over
<superm1> all these people ready for testing already :)  we still need this installer finished...... hehe
<Daviey> superm1, what do you think about adding auto xvid encoding?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah installers are overrated
<superm1> Daviey, automatic?
<superm1> how so?
<Daviey> brb
<tgm4883_laptop> well, off to fix some computers, back later
<superm1> see ya tgm4883_laptop
<rogue780> I've got SkyOS on one of my machines. it's actually pretty nice
<superm1> rogue780, http://www.skyos.org/ ?
<superm1> looks pretty slick
<rogue780> superm1, yup
<rogue780> a lot of stuff's been ported so far... GTK+ is coming along pretty well
<rogue780> I'm developing an IRC client for it....unfortunatley python/tk hasn't been ported yet
<superm1> ah their site runs drupal
<rogue780> drupal?
<superm1> same thing www.mythbuntu.org is running
<rogue780> ah
<rogue780> is our site up yet?
<superm1> click the link
<rogue780> nic
<rogue780> e
<superm1> need to finish it up yet next week
<superm1> rogue780, proprietary os though - so thats gonna mean very little drivers ported to it
<superm1> i'll be staying away from that more than likely
<rogue780> it's got limited linux driver compatibility. will have complete when it's finished
<rogue780> according to robert anyway
<rogue780> it'll be 100% posix compliant too
<rogue780> it's kind of amazing...the OS has one developer pretty much
<superm1> he'll get a lot more support out of the community if it was opened up i'd think - but who am i to say
<rogue780> superm1, what was the last message that you got from me?
<Daviey> rogue780, i last got "<rogue780> it's kind of amazing...the OS has one developer pretty much"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-05
<wren> If I understand it correctly, MythTV uses a client-server model? Anyone know what work is performed on the client and what is performed on the server? How much load do the two machines get from typical usage? Anybody know?
<tgm4883_laptop> are you looking at a single machine setup?
<tgm4883_laptop> the load would depend on a number of factors
<wren> Well, I'm considering a multiple machine setup for now...
<wren> What I'd like to do is have one multi-purpose server, hosting ftp, http, mythtv, and a variety of other services, but I'm not sure how feasible that is.
<tgm4883_laptop> well obviously it would depend on the machine specs, the traffic the machine would endure, the amount and types of programs you record
<tgm4883_laptop> but if you did have a multi machine setup and didn't use your backend as a frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> then i dont see a problem
<tgm4883_laptop> what machine specs?
<wren> Dunno, this is still in the "dream" phase  ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> how much traffic on the ftp and http?
<wren> Just wasn't sure how much of the work was done on the server. I wouldn't want to do this sort of setup if recording a tv show would make my music server irresponsive.
<wren> Very very slight.
<wren> Just personal access, no serious hosting.
<tgm4883_laptop> all i can really give you is a for instance
<tgm4883_laptop> For instance, i can record 2 HD programs and play an HD program at the same time
<tgm4883_laptop> and access mythweb and everything is still responsive
<wren> *nods*
<tgm4883_laptop> I do this on only an athlon X2 3800+ with 1 Gb ram
<wren> *nods*
<tgm4883_laptop> The bulk that the backend does is the recording.  And hardware encoders take most the work off the cpu
<wren> Fair enough.
<tgm4883_laptop> and HD streams in mpeg2 so no hardware encoder needed for that
<wren> Awesome.
<tgm4883_laptop> dont plan on wireless for your HD frontends though
<wren> I wasn't.
<tgm4883_laptop> (unless you go N)
<wren> Cool, I think that pretty much answers my questions...
<tgm4883_laptop> cool, anymore you know where to ask
<wren> *nods* Thanks.
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone use mytharchive?
<williammanda_> i need help! :)
<williammanda_> i can't log into phpadmin after I loaded it
<williammanda_> isn't the user - root and the password - blank?
<juski> morning
<juski> I think there's a bug worth filing with the Feisty packages.  I had a problem last week but I put it down to 'one of those things' & worked around it.  Now there's a user in #mythtv-users who has experienced it.  Everything goes okay but when mythtv-setup is ran, some database tables are missing.  The only realistic way to fix it is to dump the db & create it again, then re-run mythtv-setup
<superm1_> juski, i've seen something similar to this a few times now
<superm1_> i'm not sure if its a mysql or a mythtv bug worth filing though, because i've yet to reproduce it myself
<juski> I've only seen it the once too
<daviey_> superm1_, ping
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone use mytharchive?
<superm1> pong Daviey
<Daviey> hey
<Daviey> can't remember what i wanted
<Daviey> dum de dum
<Daviey> oh yeah.... the ubiquity src
<Daviey> have you looked at casper?
<superm1> i havent looked at it, but we are using it
<superm1> in our livedisk already
<Daviey> trying to figure it out myself
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1> trying to understand how it works?
<superm1> or trying to add functionality to it
<Daviey> thought we could have a 'standard' install option and 'advanced'
<Daviey> advanced including custom mysql pw
<Daviey> and some other tweaks
<superm1> well i think that would be handled better in ubiquity would it not?
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1> are you thinking having an option at the boot screen?
<Daviey> what does casper actually do?
<superm1> Standard Install / Live Mode
<Daviey> ahh
<superm1> Advanced Install / Live Mode?
<superm1> casper prepares a live env
<superm1> with a user logging in, drivers loading
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> what are the casper hooks?
<superm1> something else to my understanding is that it allows you to do things you cant normally do on read only media
<superm1> the way it mounts the file system
<Daviey> ahh
<Daviey> i get it now, ubiquity is a real mess!
<superm1> but on the other hand, having tasksel at the beginning of boot would be an option
<superm1> i'm just not sure it would be worth it given how many options will be present either way around
<superm1> it would just hide about 3 or 4 screens
<Daviey> advanced.... i thought could include options such as auto Xvid encoding as a user job
<superm1> well that will require the backend installed and a few configuration things regarding mysql already done
<Daviey> i need to go for a bit, be back in 20
<superm1> k
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone use mytharchive?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, its been some time since i used it
<superm1> but i have
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet, couple quick questions for you then
<superm1> sjure
<tgm4883_laptop> i need to set the working directory for it
<tgm4883_laptop> which i assume needs to have as much free space as im burning?
<superm1> well more than that typically
<superm1> needs up to 2x as much space
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> because of the re-encoding process and aall
<tgm4883_laptop> should i set it as the same as my tv storage then?
<superm1> well thats up to you :)
<superm1> i think the best thing personally to do is to have /var be a seperate partition
<superm1> and then you do it somewhere in there
<superm1> and have your recordings somewhere in there
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> is that per the guide?
<tgm4883_laptop> the /var on its own partition?
<superm1> yup
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> so what happens when my tv recordings take up that whole partition?
<superm1> then you set the setting that lets you use it for other things
<superm1> for like 5-10 gigs extra
<tgm4883_laptop> ah so it keeps 5-10 gigs free by expiring
<superm1> yup
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<tgm4883_laptop> and thats in the frontend setup?
<superm1> cant remember offhand where it is at
<tgm4883_laptop> found it
<tgm4883_laptop> its under setup>tv settings>general
<tgm4883_laptop> so i should make the working directory something like /var/archive
<superm1> ah
<superm1> k
<tgm4883_laptop> wait, there is a share and a temp directory for mytharchive, do i set both to the /var/archive?
<superm1> set both to /var/archive
<superm1> should be easier
<superm1> make sure you make that directory too
<tgm4883_laptop> make mythtv owner?
<superm1> if you have a standalone box yes
<defendguin> is there a mythtv guide for feisty yet?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<defendguin> link?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> been there a long time
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, thanks for the help, one more question.  I should be able to use the 1 hour per dvd to downsize an HD recording to fit onto a DVD, or do i need to focus more on the size of the file after reencoding?
<superm1> it will handle the size for you
<superm1> but i've had difficulties with HD stuff myself
<superm1> i burn that stuff into native format
<tgm4883_laptop> native onto what?
<superm1> u can burn to either native format (myth native)
<superm1> or dvd format
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> can you view mytharchive on a regular computer
<tgm4883_laptop> i mean my native
<superm1> yes
<superm1> its just mpg files
<superm1> so thats what i usually do
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<superm1> just watch the size of the files
<superm1> because 4.5 gigs or so is your limit
<tgm4883_laptop> will myarchive burn an iso?
<superm1> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<superm1> well it will make files into ISOs
<superm1> prior to burn
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> but will it burn one
<superm1> it will generate one, but it wont burn one that you have prior to start
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> well it worked, i was able to burn something to a dvd
<defendguin> with feisty my remote should work out of the box?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> you need lirc
<defendguin> i thought lirc was installed by default
<superm1> defendguin, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<superm1> nope
<defendguin> well that was much easier than edgy
<superm1> :)
<defendguin> i had loads of problems my first time around
<defendguin> this whole lirc setup stinks
<tgm4883> why?
<defendguin> so many steps
<defendguin> what is the default password for the mythtv user that is created
<defendguin> it never asked me
<tgm4883> um no password?
<defendguin> hmm
<defendguin> good though
<defendguin> nope
<tgm4883> there is the alternative to lirc though
<superm1> what does the password have to do iwth lirc?
<defendguin> i am setting up the .lircrc and i want to su mythtv so that all the permissions are right
<superm1> just sudo chown the file
<defendguin> yeah
<tgm4883> mythtv isn't in the sudo group is it?
<superm1> no, but your not logged into mythtv, are you?
<superm1> when you need to set these permissions right
* tgm4883 is grabbing lunch, back in 10
<defendguin> no im logged in as a different user
<defendguin> i don't think lirc is starting properly
<defendguin> it says it could not load the required kernel modules
<Daviey> superm1, ping
<superm1> poooong Daviey
<Daviey> owww, that was loud
<superm1> :), whats up?
<Daviey> can you sanity test  a package?
<superm1> sure
<Daviey> mythtv-themes-unoffical
<Daviey> wooohooo
<Daviey> it's 37meg
<superm1> u saw it in bzr?
<Daviey> did i put it in there before?
<superm1> i did i thought
<Daviey> hmm.. you sure?
<superm1> oh no i didnt put in bzr as of yet, licensing was questionable
<Daviey> i forgot i put it in bzr...
<Daviey> didn't have it on my new laptop
<Daviey> so i have just rebuilt it
<Daviey> grr... what a waste of time
<superm1> did you just do it too?
<superm1> mine was 101 megs
<superm1> well what themes did you have in the one you did?
<superm1> i have licensing sorted on all but one of them in mine
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> i only have juski's
<superm1> ah
<superm1> yea i've got those in there too
<Daviey> poo
<superm1> MythTV Media Center
<superm1> MythTV Media Center OSD
<superm1> MePo
<superm1> Isthmus Blue
<superm1> Elkin Wide
<superm1> Syth Blue Wide
<superm1> Syth Green Wide
<superm1> Syth Lacquer Wide
<superm1> Syth Lacquer Clean Wide
<superm1> Project Grayhem
<superm1> Project Gtayhem Wide
<superm1> Blootube
<superm1> Blootube Wide
<superm1> Blootube Lite Wide
<superm1> Blootube OSD
<superm1> Neon Wide
<superm1> are the ones i've got in
<Daviey> :(
<superm1> sorry to burst your bubble :)
<Daviey> i'll give up ;)
<superm1> you can sort out the licensing for the questionable one if you want
<Daviey> i thought woohoo - i can be marked as "initial debianization" & maintainer
<defendguin> i don't think the lirc_pvr150 module is being built :(
<Daviey> what one is that?
<superm1> haha
<superm1> isthmus blue and mepo
<superm1> let me forward you an email
<Daviey> shoot
<superm1> k
<superm1> there ya go
<defendguin> superm1: am i supposed to be able to modprobe lirc_pvr150  ?
<superm1> yes as long as you build it
<Daviey> superm1, notice - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/remote-control-support
<superm1> yup, i saw some other pages related to that
<superm1> about hte media center team
<defendguin> superm1: i'm using these directions to the letter and that module doesnt seem to build https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<superm1> check /etc/lirc/lirc-modules-source.conf, it should have the pvr150 module listed
<superm1> when you did the dpkg-reconfigure when you selected it
<defendguin> hmmm nope not listed
<defendguin> just edit it by hand?
<Daviey> superm1, has juski now added licence info!?
<superm1> yes got him to do it
<Daviey> grrr
<superm1> defendguin, yea you can just do it manually, if you want
<superm1> in the LIRC_MODULES="" variable
<defendguin> right i see
<Daviey> i asked him to do it before xmas; he said he wouldn't and if i wanted i could pick a licence for him
<superm1> but dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source will have the same effect
<Daviey> for the purposes of packaging
<superm1> lol
<Daviey> and he also said.... he wanted his name nowhere near them
<Daviey> knowhere
<superm1> well guess he changed his mind
<superm1> all GPL now
<Daviey> grr
<Daviey> anyway... i gtg for a while
<Daviey> catch you later
<superm1> okay later Daviey
<defendguin> superm1: ok got that worked out
<superm1> k good defendguin
<defendguin> i start lirc and then i run irw to see if it is picking up any of my remote key presses and i get nothing
<superm1> the pvr150 module is for blasting only
<superm1> the i2c module is for receiving
<defendguin> ok so i really only need the receiver
<superm1> was that not clear by the page?
<superm1> i could add some clarifications there if need be
<defendguin> a term like "blasting" was not obvious until it was put into the context of the sentence you just said
<superm1> ah
<defendguin> but in any case irw should display something when i press a button on the remote control?
<superm1> yea if u have lirc_i2c loaded
<defendguin> ok it is loaded
<superm1> then put lircd.conf in /etc/lirc
<superm1> and irw should work when lirc is started
<defendguin> already done
<defendguin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=lircd.conf.hauppauge   i'm using this one
<defendguin> renamed to lircd.conf of course
<defendguin> superm1: will irw pick up any ir signals if  i use my TV remote?  i'm guessing something could possibly be wrong with the remote
<defendguin> superm1: i noticed this /usr/sbin/lircd --device=/dev/lircd0 --device=/dev/lircd0    when i ran ps ax  but when looking in /dev  i dont see the lircd0 device
<superm1> hm
<superm1> give me a sec
<superm1> device=/dev/lircd0?
<superm1> do you have a "/dev/lirc0"
<superm1> thats what you *should* have
<defendguin> sorry i typed it wrong
<defendguin> --device=/dev/lirc0
<superm1> does it exist?
<defendguin> no it doesn't exist
<superm1> when you load lirc_i2c, what does dmesg say?
<defendguin> how can i get it unloaded so that i can load it again
<defendguin> when i try to rmmod it it wont let me
<defendguin> kobject_add failed for i2c ir driver with -EEXIST
<defendguin> dont try to register things with the same name in the same directory
<superm1> id say just reboot
<superm1> it will freshly load for you
<superm1> lot easier then sorting out this -
<superm1> not sure why its not letting you rmmod
<defendguin> ok rebooting
<defendguin> ok same error message even after reboot
<superm1> did it load on its own?
<superm1> it should have?
<defendguin> yes it did load on its own
<superm1> then no worries?
<defendguin> one sec
<defendguinJR> superm1: can i paste a little in here?
<superm1> put in a pastebin preferabbly
<superm1> on a website
<defendguinJR> ok one sec
<defendguinJR> http://pastebin.ca/472903
<superm1> fthats from the automatic modprobe?
<superm1> or from your attempt later
<defendguinJR> automatic
<defendguinJR> i rebooted logged in and ran dmesg
<superm1> hm i dont k=even know what to say
<defendguinJR> that doesn't sound good at all
<superm1> is there any /dev/lirc* devices at all alrready there?
<defendguinJR> no
<defendguinJR> oh wait
<defendguinJR> it is there this time :-)
<defendguinJR> server@server:~$ ls /dev/lirc*
<defendguinJR> /dev/lirc0  /dev/lircd
<superm1> well i wouldnt expect things to work, but take a look and see if it does
<defendguinJR> nope no worky
<superm1> i think it is time to push this to the lirc mailing list then
<superm1> because you've got me
<defendguinJR> hmmm
<defendguinJR> let me see if google knows
<superm1> ok
<defendguinJR> http://www.blushingpenguin.com/mark/blog/?feed=rss2&p=24
<defendguin> do i have to do anything with the firmware to just get the receiver working?
<superm1> you still have the lirc_pvr150 module in use too?
<superm1> or for that fact - built?
<defendguin> its loaded
<superm1> oh!
<superm1> well dont use it if your not using the transmitter
<defendguin> ok i took it out of the hardware.conf
<superm1> rmmod it and lirc_i2c
<superm1> and then reload juts lirc_i2c
<defendguin> k one sec
<defendguin> hmmmm
<defendguinJR> [   80.711940]  lirc_i2c: chip found @ 0x71 (Hauppauge IR (PVR150))
<defendguinJR> [   80.712425]  lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 10
<defendguinJR> none of the other error messages
<superm1> good good
<defendguinJR> and pvr150 is not loaded
<defendguinJR> i rebooted
<defendguinJR> still nothing though
<defendguinJR> in irw
<defendguinJR> is there someway i can test to make sure my remote isn't the problem?
<superm1> well cat /dev/lirc0
<superm1> when lircd isnt running
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-06
<defendguinJR> ok i stopped lircd and ran cat and nothing is doing
<superm1> well press butotns
<superm1> on the remote
<superm1> and see if its detecting anything
<superm1> on the console
<williammanda_> hey guys!
<defendguinJR> nothing
<superm1> hi williammanda_
<williammanda_> i loaded all my computers with feisty....
<williammanda_> everything went great....
<superm1> defendguinJR, u sure the card's receiver is good ?
<superm1> williammanda_, :)
<williammanda_> but I can't get phpadmin to work
<defendguinJR> superm1: i can be sure of anything
<defendguinJR> it was brand new when i got it
<superm1> can't? or can
<defendguinJR> i can't be sure of anything
<williammanda_> i use to login with root and no pasword
<williammanda_> but that doesn't work now
<superm1> do u have a root mysql password now?
<williammanda_> no...didn't change it the root password
<superm1> well try loggin in from cmd nline
<superm1> and see how that goes
<williammanda_> not sure how to do that
<williammanda_> that is the reason for using php
<williammanda_> i didn't know command line for mysql
<superm1> i think just
<superm1> mysql -uroot -p
<superm1> would login
<williammanda_> should I unistall php and re-install/
<williammanda_> ?
<superm1> that shoudnt make a dfifference
<defendguinJR> i don't know any way to test to see if the IR receiver is any good
<defendguinJR> would they sell one at radio shack that i could plugin to my pvr150?
<superm1> dont think so
<defendguinJR> and i can't test it with a different remote to see if it is the remote that is bad
<superm1> u can get a digi camera
<superm1> and see if ir comes out of hte remote
<defendguinJR> hmmm
<defendguinJR> ok
<defendguinJR> yup that works ")
<defendguinJR> :)
<defendguinJR> hahaha
<defendguinJR> i un-plugged and replugged the ir sensor and now it reads stuff
<superm1> lol
<superm1> there you go
<defendguinJR> now all i should have to do is start lircd and see if it works in irw
<defendguinJR> awesome that works
<defendguin> this is gonna be great if it works now :-D
<defendguin> i've had this thing for months without it working
<defendguin> i wonder if un plugging the usb keyboard had anything to do with it
<rogue780_> howdiddly do
<rogue780_> superm1, did the artwork get approved?
<superm1> no, still need one more motu to ack it
<cabajgtr> does anyone know how to keep my svideo from going to black after non-use?  I'm runnning a dedicated front-end on feisty w/o gnome
<rogue780_> umm
<rogue780_> yes maybe
<rogue780_> hold on
<cabajgtr> thanks
<rogue780_> cabajgtr,
<rogue780_> May 03 10:57:49 <tgm4883_>      http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-22.html
<rogue780_> May 03 10:57:57 <tgm4883_>      scroll to
<rogue780_> May 03 10:58:01 <tgm4883_>      Screen goes blank but returns when mouse is moved or keyboard is used
<williammanda_> when I open vlc to play video...a window opens...not the full screen...
<williammanda_> how can i get rid of the window?
<cabajgtr> excellent, thanks rogue
<rogue780_> cabajgtr, no problem
<cabajgtr> william, did you use the suggested command line from the howto?
<williammanda_> ?
<williammanda_> what command?
<cabajgtr> what is your command for vlc?
<williammanda_> what how to?
<williammanda_> vlc is run from the gui
<rogue780_> williammanda_, are you just running vlc not through mythtv?
<williammanda_> yes..not mythtv
<rogue780_> press f
<cabajgtr> oh, sorry, i assumed
<rogue780_> or F-11 one of those should put you in fullscreen
<williammanda_> well i can i get the window to just not to appear?
<williammanda_> it would be nice not to correct it each time
<williammanda_> i want to use the remote
<rogue780_> I dunno. you should be able to add a command line option to vlc when it starts
<rogue780_> I don't have VLC installed so I can't test it
<rogue780_> run vlc --help
<williammanda_> i have mythtv setup to run in a window too
<williammanda_> i didn't have situation with kde
<williammanda_> it was full screen when maximized
<rogue780_> I dunno. I haven't used KDE since the 90's
<superm1> Daviey, got isthmus blue straightened out
<Daviey> you have, or your asking me?
<superm1> i did
<superm1> i got ahold of the chap
<superm1> and he left a note on his site now
<superm1> just need mepo straightened out yet
<Daviey> i emailed the mepo guy
<superm1> ah k good
<Daviey> 'Glenn' is his name
<superm1> he works with media portal right?
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> i created the character for them
<Daviey> i = he
<superm1> i'm wondering if it might just be GPL artwork then
<superm1> because media portal is gpl it self
<Daviey> GPL would be easyier
<Daviey> then don't need to worry about dual licencing with CC
<Daviey> but i asked him to consider a 'free licence' - so it's upto him
<superm1> well  the other themes that are being included
<superm1> are either GPL, GPLv2 or LGPL
<superm1> so far
<Daviey> haha
<Daviey> nice 'n easy
<superm1> so I have a short section describing each in debian/copyright
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> thus far: http://pastebin.ca/474247
<Daviey> looks good
<rogue780|mythser> howdy all
<defendguin_> i'm having a problem with using mythtv on ubuntu feisty i can't run mythtv setup again because every time mythtv logs in it is starting mythtv frontend and when i close the front end it just logs out of X completely
<superm1> rogue780|mythsvr, u there?
<superm1> or Daviey u too?
<Daviey> wassup?
<defendguin_> hey superm1
<superm1> Daviey, you licensed the artwork under creative commons before.
<superm1> was there a reason u did that and not GPL/
<superm1> hey defendguin_
<Daviey> keescook said it should probably be - that's all
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> well if its okay with rogue780|mythsvr it'd be a lot easier to make it GPL
<superm1> i just had minghua look it over
<superm1> and the mix of licensing they might not be compatible together
<defendguin_> i think i have everything just about perfect with my mythtv setup  only a few things i want to change on my remote.  the volume keys on the remote don't do anything useful for me and i would like them to adjust the volume just like pressing the volume up or down key on the keyboard would do
<tgm4883_laptop> what remote
<defendguin_> hauppague pvr150
<tgm4883_laptop> the new one or old one?
<defendguin_> the lircrc file on the mythtv wiki is not quite ideal
<defendguin_> i'm using the i2c driver if that makes any difference
<tgm4883_laptop> im guessing you have the new remote
<defendguin_> can't tell you if it considered new or old
<tgm4883_laptop> are the colored button in a line or square?
<defendguin_> line
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> thats the new one
<tgm4883_laptop> i forget which file you have to change it in, but its either vol+ to volumeup or the other way around.  It should be in the lirc wiki
<defendguin_> the lircrc file on the wiki had the Menu button = Menu when it should have been Menu/i
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 may know more
<defendguin_> let me check
<superm1> afaik, the state of the pvr150/250/350 lircrc and lircd.conf is kinda messy
<superm1> that some stuff doesn't match up verbosely
<superm1> but no one has really gone through to update them all
<defendguin_> i was reading about the plans for this to work out of the box for feisty +1 for the media center edition of ubuntu
<superm1> well for all ubuntu editions
<tgm4883_laptop> i never really liked my pvr150 remote setup (it was the default) some buttons were assigned the same key and some key assignments didn't make sense
<superm1> there was a patch that was ready for feisty but that didnt make it in last minute - but there is a whole other team working on that now
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, defendguin_ indeed i'm much more partial to the mceusb/mceusb2 remotes
<superm1> personally
<tgm4883_laptop> oh yea, mine rocks
<tgm4883_laptop> good recommendation
<defendguin_> superm1: well this one works fine
<tgm4883_laptop> i ended up having to take my pvr150 out :( no room
<defendguin_> on occasion it doesn't pick up a button press
<tgm4883_laptop> i do find my mceusb2 much more responsive
<defendguin_> the pvr150 doesnt work well if i want to have a slim box
<defendguin_> its pretty wide
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> i only have 2 pci slots on my motherboard
<tgm4883_laptop> when i upgraded to firewire i had to take the card out
<defendguin_> superm1: well if i want to set that volume up button on the remote to move the actually move the volume what do i need to do?
<defendguin_> the lircrc file is pretty simple i just dont know what to set button = to
<defendguin_> sorry
<superm1> well make sure that the setting in the lircd.conf and lircrc both match up
<defendguin_> i can figure that out
<defendguin_> using irw i can tell when it see the button press to me
<defendguin_> ug
<defendguin_> i can tell what it thinks the button press is
<superm1> then in your ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<tgm4883_laptop> i think the default one doesn't work because it was originally setup for the old remote, and they made a few changes
<superm1> you want to set up this sectoin
<superm1> #begin
<superm1> #    prog = mythtv
<superm1> #    button = vol+
<superm1> #    repeat = 3
<superm1> #    config = ] 
<superm1> #end
<defendguin_> ] ?
<superm1> that key does vol+ in myth :)_
<defendguin_> ok dokie
<defendguin_> whats the key to go back to the previous channel?
<superm1> hm u
<superm1> not sure
<superm1> if you install mythcontrols you can find out pretty easily
<tgm4883_laptop> mythcontrols rocks
<defendguin_> H 	Channel history. Each repeat steps back through the previous channels.
<Daviey> superm1, ping
<superm1> hey
<superm1> Daviey,
<Daviey> i asked Seveas about the theme.c file -> he didn't care about the copyright
<defendguin_> hmmm  this hauppage lircrc really needs to be updated on the wiki
<superm1> well it still needs to be quoted as to where its based from
<Daviey> so presumably his copyright can just be changed to ours
<superm1> really?
<Daviey> he said that he really doesn't care
<Daviey> but motu might?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> motu has pretty script rules aobut this kind of stuff
<superm1> or strict even
<Daviey> sounds fair 'nuff
<defendguin_> kind of off topic but i was trying to connect to the mythtv box using ssh and i get this error
<superm1> defendguin_, fix up the lircrc and we can update the wiki :)
<defendguin_> RSA host key for 192.168.1.98 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<defendguin_> Host key verification failed.
<defendguin_> superm1: i can email you the one i just finished working on
<tgm4883_laptop> did you reinstall the OS on your mythtv box
<superm1> k cool
<defendguin_> yeah
<defendguin_> i did
<tgm4883_laptop> that would do it
<Daviey> defendguin_, quick fix        echo "" > ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<defendguin_> i guess i could delete .ssh
<defendguin_> greta
<defendguin_> great
<defendguin_> superm1: would you like the updated lircrc?
<defendguin_> it would fix a few things for users out of the box
<superm1> yes
<superm1> indeed
<superm1> superm1@ubuntu.com
<defendguin_> http://wilsonet.com/mythtv/lircrc-haupgrey-g3.txt   the one this guy posted is stupid which is the one we are linking to   notice for channel up and down look at the different button presses for the different programs  in mythtv it is looking for channel-up and channel-down  but in myplayer and xine it is looking for the correct ch+ and ch-
<defendguin_> same thing for volume
<defendguin_> also its supposed to be prev.ch  not previous-channel and he has that set to W which it says here W 	cycle through 4:3 aspect ratio, 16:9, 4:3 Zoom (like Pan and Scan), 16:9 Zoom, and 16:9 Stretch (eliminates black sidebars in TV signal)
<defendguin_> go figure
<rogue780|mythsvr> superm1, I'm here
<superm1> hey rogue780|mythsvr.  i was wondering if its okay to make your artwork GPL?
<rogue780|mythsvr> superm1, Daviey I have no preference how you license the artwork
<superm1> okay for simplicities sake, i'll make it all GPL then
<rogue780|mythsvr> sweet
<defendguin_> superm1: sent
<superm1> thanks defendguin_
<superm1> i'll take a look in a few min
<defendguin_> i added one key that is not mentioned in the original  the asterisk  i'm using it as the x key for when you are in the program guide and you want to switch to that channel and not leave the guide
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsvr, what do you think - http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/7295/usplasheditel3.jpg
<defendguin_> hmmm mythbuntu
<defendguin_> that would have saved some time
<rogue780|mythsvr> Daviey, I like it. it goes more with the logo on mythbuntu.whateveritis
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsvr, i did the 'whateveritis' first ;)
<defendguin_> is it possible to power off the TV from mythtv?
<Daviey> defendguin_, yes
<Daviey> defendguin_, does your tv have a serial port :)
<defendguin_> lol
<Daviey> you laugh.. but superm1's and mine does
<defendguin_> i have an s-video connection between my box and tv
<superm1> well in a sense mine does.  its not a standard db9 on mine
<tgm4883_laptop> i have a service port on mine
<tgm4883_laptop> dont know if its the same thing
<defendguin_> is this a HDTV?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<defendguin_> mine is a normal tv
<defendguin_> the cable box doen't use a serial port to connect to the tv but they can still turn them off
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to setup an ir transmitter
<defendguin_> ahhhh
<defendguin_> i have one
<Daviey> defendguin_, you *can* turn many tv's on/off using a scart cable & serial port
<rogue780|mythsvr> Daviey, can you make the mythbuntu text with the same effect as the circle?
<Daviey> i don't follow
<Daviey> it is the same font
<Daviey> offical ubuntu font
<rogue780|mythsvr> Daviey, you know how the circle is more shiny?
<Daviey> ahh
<rogue780|mythsvr> little more glass looking
<Daviey> i didn't draw the circle
<rogue780|mythsvr> oh
<defendguin_> its missing bling
<Daviey> i just changed the official logo to be blue only
<rogue780|mythsvr> do you have the xcf file of what you got there?
<Daviey> yep
<rogue780|mythsvr> can you send it to shawn.haggard@gmail.com?
<rogue780|mythsvr> I've gotta get a better e-mail address
<Daviey> ygm
<rogue780|mythsvr> rg
<Daviey> i also changed the mythtv logo
<Daviey> (from your orig. one)
<defendguin_> what does repeat 3 mean in the lircrc?   does that mean you have to hold it down long enough for it to register 3 times before the action is taken?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-28
<KillerKiwi2005> jayshotta: you need to set some keys in gconf there is no ui yet
<jayshotta> ooh ok
<KillerKiwi2005> jayshotta: http://mythbuntu.org/node/130
<MythbuntuGuest89> Hi, for some reason I have to restart the backend before TV recording (or live tv) will work. (hdhomerun)
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone have the new vista mce remote and know how to program the buttons?
<MythbuntuGuest89> Any idea what could be the issue?
<MythbuntuGuest89> Otherwise, mythbuntu is working great.
<KillerKiwi2005> MythbuntuGuest89: have u checked the /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<KillerKiwi2005> tgm4883_laptop: what device is it /dev/irc0 ?
<jayshotta> How do I access gconf
<KillerKiwi2005> alt-f2  gconf-editor
<tgm4883_laptop> KillerKiwi2005, probably /dev/lirc0, it shows up the same as a MCDUSB2, I actually just need to program the volume and power buttons
<jayshotta> ok
<MythbuntuGuest89>  HDHRChan(ffffffff/0), Error: Unable to send discovery request
<MythbuntuGuest89> Killerkiwi2005: I suspect that the network is not up and available before the backend starts for some reason
<tgm4883_laptop> KillerKiwi2005, it's this remote  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880121001
<KillerKiwi2005> tgm4883_laptop: check out irrecord to capture other keys
<KillerKiwi2005> MythbuntuGuest89: are you using network manager?
<MythbuntuGuest89> Im using whatever is the default.  I just installed the lastest version of mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> KillerKiwi2005, not what i'm asking.  I want the remote to emulate the regular tv remote and control the volume and tv directly not though ir blasting
<KillerKiwi2005> ahh i see
<KillerKiwi2005> that remote is programable isnt it.....
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> but doesn't conform to the other USBMCE2 commands
<dthacker> how do I get the picture adustments menu to come up in myth frontend.   I've tried the F key I found in the docs but nothing happens?
<KillerKiwi2005> I never got that working with my mce remote...... didnt try that hard though
<tgm4883_laptop> KillerKiwi2005, it works with all my other MCEUSB2 remotes but this remote is different and I lost the manual :(
<KillerKiwi2005> tgm4883_laptop: same... i threw the manual out ;)
 * dthacker looks for key commands in the setup menu
<MythbuntuGuest89> KillerKiwi2005: I guess I'm using network manager, if that is what is in the new version.  Should I try something else?
<KillerKiwi2005> MythbuntuGuest89: try setting the netwrok connection to be static
<MythbuntuGuest89> via the network icon in the top right corner, or some other way?
<KillerKiwi2005> MythbuntuGuest89: left click on the connection in the tray and click on manual
<KillerKiwi2005> MythbuntuGuest89: select your connection and click properties... disable roaming
<KillerKiwi2005> MythbuntuGuest89: you will then need to complete the connection details... that will make network connection start at boot instead of after the desktop starts
<dthacker> Is there a config file that will let me see what keys are mapped to which functions during playback or watching live tv?
<MythbuntuGuest89> I will try that.  Thanks, KillerKiwi.
<KillerKiwi2005> dthacker: there is a key setup screen in myth .21 +
 * dthacker checks version
<tgm4883_laptop> KillerKiwi2005, dthacker that program is a plugin that is installable
<KillerKiwi2005> ahh true
<KillerKiwi2005> ... should be there by default ;)
<dthacker> I have 0.02-20070828
<KillerKiwi2005> dthacker: you can install the plugin from the mythbuntu setup panel
<dthacker> on the backend or frontend?
<KillerKiwi2005> frontend... i would guess
<jayshotta> I keep getting symbolic link error in mythweb when I click on videos
<dthacker> I just ran through setup.  TV Settings, I don't see anywhere that I can install anything
<jayshotta> in in control center
<jayshotta> go to ur start menu > system > control center
<KillerKiwi2005> tgm4883_laptop: what package is the key setup plugin in ?
<tgm4883_laptop> KillerKiwi2005, sec
<jayshotta> if u wanna set kets thats in frontend go to setup
<tgm4883_laptop> yea mythkeys or something
<jayshotta> yup
<dthacker> I start frontend.  I select setup.  I have 3 options   Appearance, General, and TV Settings
<tgm4883_laptop> how do you make xrandr commands permanite?
<KillerKiwi2005> tgm4883_laptop: there is no mythkeys
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<KillerKiwi2005> is it mythcontrols?
<dthacker> none of this stuff shows up in the menus....
 * dthacker rummages around in .mythtv for a keymap file....
<tgm4883_laptop> dthacker, lircrc
<dthacker> tgm4883_laptop: this is a frontend only and that file does not exist
<tgm4883_laptop> dthacker, ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<dthacker> nope. not there.
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> did you use mcc to set the remote up?
<dthacker> It looks like /home/dthacker/.mythtv has a mysql file and two subdirs full of theme files.
<dthacker> I used adept
<dthacker> what is mcc?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu-control-centre
<dthacker> does that load with the front-end package?  What's the package name?
<tgm4883_laptop> the package name is
<tgm4883_laptop> wait for it
<tgm4883_laptop> just a sec
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883_laptop> ;)
<dthacker> nope.  I didn't install it.   I must have just started up the front end and answered the questions for running the first time.
<dthacker> should I install mcc on a frontend only machine?
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't see why not
<dthacker> ok, let's see what happens...
<tgm4883_laptop> what is the screen resolution app called in the command line?
<dthacker> ok, mcc is installed but it doesn't seen to have put itself on a menu anywhere....
<v_> hi everyone i'm having a problem with mythtv
<dthacker> join the clug
<dthacker> club
<v_> when I select "Watch tv" in the main menu the screen just flickers
<tgm4883_laptop> dthacker, start mythbuntu-control-center either from the front end or from the command line
<v_> k
<dthacker> tgm4883_laptop: restarting front end
<v_> mcc is up
<v_> ohh, nevermind
<dthacker> tgm4883_laptop: ok at the mcc main menu
<v_> so, does anyone know how to fix my problem
<tgm4883_laptop> v_ pastebin your /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<v_> just a sec
<dthacker> enable mythcontrols plugin?
<v_> do you want me to put the whole file up?
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | v_
<ubotu> v_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dthacker> I found the keys edit, but I don't see a way to map Picture Adjustments
<dthacker> F is still not working
<v_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64784/
<v_> sorry it took so long
<v_> I just copied the first part because it is the same story throughout
<tgm4883_laptop> v_, looks like your db password may be incorret
<tgm4883_laptop> dthacker, picture adjustments?
<dthacker> It's set as control G
<dthacker> woot!
<v_> is there anyway to reset or figureout what is the correct one
<tgm4883_laptop> v_, /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<v_> it is 7T4aWscr
<v_> looks correct
<replman> Hi! Using mythtv with dvb-s on Astra 19,2E...does mythtv get epg automatically?
<wilberfan> Just installed mythbuntu hardy...
<wilberfan> :-)
<wilberfan> but i'm not seeing where to point it to my downloaded (ie, not recorded) videos...
<wilberfan> and i'm not getting any "watch videos" option on the frontend... (just "watch recordings")
<destructar> hi all... i'm having some very irritating issues with mythbuntu... frontend is unable to connect to mysql db
<destructar> i keep getting "you probably should modify the master server settings in the setup program and set the proper ip address"
<v_> wilberfan: do you have mythmovie installed?
<destructar> searching on google seems to suggest that I'm attempting to run frontend remotely, but I'm not. I'm running a backend and frontend server
<v_> wilberfan:or mythvideo
<wilberfan> v_, [whistles] good question!
<v_> check in the control center
<wilberfan> just what i was gonna ask...
<wilberfan> lemme check...
<wilberfan> brb
<wilberfan> NONE of my plugins are checked (except mythweb)
<destructar> scratch that... just looked at my error again. the problem is, frontend can't connect to backend... "connecting to database" worked, but it fails on "connecting to backend server:127.0.0.1:6543"
<wilberfan> v_, what is "mythcontrols"?
<wilberfan> v_, and should I select any (or all) of the "Media Playback Applications"?
<wilberfan> MPlayer?  Xine?  VLC?
<wilberfan> is that telling it to use one--or just installing some or all...?
<v_> sorry i had to leave my comp for a sec
<v_> you should just have to install mythvideo, you might have to install VLC
<wilberfan> ok...i've got it pointed to the right folder, etc...  but it won't play any of the videos...
<v_> do you have VLC, MPlayer or Xine installed?
<wilberfan> adding vlc and xine and MPlayer now..
<wilberfan> :-|
<wilberfan> I guess they're the ones that play .avi's n' such?
<v_> yea
<wilberfan> does mythhardy do anything different/better than mythgutsy?
<v_> hardy boots faster
<wilberfan> so i know what to look for...?
<v_> and is more stable
<v_> and is newer
<wilberfan> :P
<wilberfan> ok, lemme try this video playback again...
<wilberfan> I now have HardyPr0n!  :-D
<v_> It works?
<wilberfan> the .avi playback stuff, yeah...  :)
<v_> cool
<wilberfan> i recording something last night (on the separate recording partition) under Feisty...is there any way to make hardy see that recording??
<v_> can you watch live tv
<wilberfan> yep
<wilberfan> don't know if the Hauppage remote works yet, though...
<wilberfan> I'm gonna have to wrestle with the xorg next...  :-O
<v_> when you set up myth, did you use a tutorial?
<wilberfan> you mean the first time?   or this time...?
<v_> first time
<wilberfan> wow...i think it was a combination of trying stuff that made sense...and some helpful types in here!
<wilberfan> i can't really remember exactly...
<v_> could you take a look at my backend log file
<wilberfan> i know it was channel help that helped the most...
<wilberfan> ME?  oh, dude...i'm pretty n00b!  I'm not sure i'd have any idea what i was seeing!
<v_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64784/
<wilberfan> just as i thought:  i have no idea what i'm looking at!
<v_> well take a look, when I click "Watch TV" my screen just flashes
<wilberfan> i DO remember that nothing worked right until I got the permissions correct on the recording partition...
<wilberfan> in my case:  "sudo chown mythtv:mythtv -R /where/recording/partis"
<wilberfan> i think the "mythtv:mythtv" was crucial?
<v_> good Idea!!!
<wilberfan> it made ALL the diff....
<v_> still doesn't work
<wilberfan> this will sound n00b, but have you rebooted?
<wilberfan> (yes, my old Windoze habits!)
<v_> do you know how to restart the backend
<jayshotta> chmod 777 the folder
<v_> tried that
<jayshotta> chmod -R 777 the folder
<v_> that too
<wilberfan> wonder if i need to do that?
<v_>  do you know how to restart the backend
<v_> jayshotta
<jayshotta> let me check
<v_> thnks
<v_> *thanks*
<jayshotta> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<v_> jayshotta this is my problem:
<v_> when I select "Watch tv" in the main menu the screen just flickers
<wilberfan> brb
<jayshotta> what card are u using
<v_> sabrent saa7130
<rhpot1991>  can pvr-xxx's record over analog and svideo at the same time?
<v_> works in TV time
<v_> rhpot1991: no idea, sorry
<jayshotta> no that I kno of only pvr 500
<jayshotta> rhpot1991 never heard of that card
<jayshotta> may not be supported
<v_> jayshotta: but in tvtime the "TELEVISION" and "COMPOSITE 2" are switched
<v_> jayshotta: this is my forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769435
<jayshotta> ima check
<v_> ?
<Franky_the_Pier> Hi, is there a known problem with pvr-150 remote and a video card nvidia FX5200?  I am asking because i tried my pvr-150 in 2 different computers, with the remote working on the 2nd computer...  without the fx5200.  I wanted to use the fx5200, so i put it in the 2nd computer, then the remote won't work any more, IRW won't work, etc...  starting to think it is related to the video card...
<Franky_the_Pier> (conflict)
<wilberfan> hmm..my first test recording hesitated every second or so....
<v_> jayshotta, can you figure out anything
<wilberfan> anyone remember how to turn off the pip preview?  that caused a lot of problems for me under gutsy...
<v_> I haven't even gotten myth tv to work yet
<v_> wilberfan: i'm going to just restart my comp. See you in a couple of minutes
<vbman11> i'm back!
<wilberfan> and we missed you!
<vbman11> thanks
<vbman11> it still doesn't work
<vbman11> I think I should mention that I installed mythbuntu on top of ubuntu
<wilberfan> vbman11, i did, too...
<vbman11> ok
<wilberfa1> (I had no idea pidgin could be used for irc....)
<wilberfan> vbman11, what's no working?
<wilberfan> t
<vbman11> when I click "watch tv" the screen just flickers
<vbman11> did you have anything you had to with mysql
<vbman11> besides just installing
<wilberfan> vbman11, no...i didn't do anything specific with mysql
<vbman11> no database setup
<wilberfan> i didn't do anything specific, no...
<vbman11> ok
<wilberfan> you're frontend and backend are the same machine?
<vbman11> yep
<wilberfan> your
<wilberfan> yeah, same here...
<wilberfan> are you able to record anything?
<wilberfan> and then playback?
<vbman11> just a sec
<vbman11> I will know at 7:31
<wilberfan> vbman11, is that an hour from now...or a minute from now...?  ;-)
<vbman11> 4 minutes
<vbman11> 3 minutes
<wilberfan> mountain standard time, no doubt!
<vbman11> yep
<wilberfan> L.A. here...
<vbman11> cool
<wilberfan> not today, it wasn't!  ;)
<vbman11> ha
<vbman11> ha
<vbman11> un minuto!
<vbman11> should be done
<Franky_the_Pier> Hi, is there a known problem with pvr-150 remote and a video card nvidia FX5200?  I am asking because i tried my pvr-150 in 2 different computers, with the remote working on the 2nd computer...  without the fx5200.  I wanted to use the fx5200, so i put it in the 2nd computer, then the remote won't work any more, IRW won't work, etc...  starting to think it is related to the video card...
<Franky_the_Pier>  (conflict)
<destructar_> should i be concerned about the message "no upnp backends found" when trying to run mythtv setup?
<vbman11> yes...kind of
<destructar_> what does it mean?
<vbman11> I'm not quite sure, sry
<vbman11> wilberfan: It says that there are on recording
<vbman11> s
<vbman11> *no recordings*
<wilberfan> vbman11, not a good sign, huh....
<wilberfan> i'm no where near experienced enough with this to help at this point....
<wilberfan> :-|
<vbman11> is there anyone else that can help?
<destructar_> vbman11: are you sure backend is running?
<wilberfan> destructar_, how does one verify that?  (just curious)
<destructar_> one sec
<destructar_> ps -p `cat /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid`
<destructar_> from terminal of course
<wilberfan> wow...  impressive!
<wilberfan> "process ID list syntax error"
<wilberfan> have to do it as root, huh...?
<wilberfan> PID 5776!  :)
<destructar_> i don't think you have to do it as root... shouldn't have to
<wilberfan> how come it doesn't show up in the System Monitor?
<destructar_> you used ` instead of ' right?
<destructar_> ` = backtick
<wilberfan> on the end?  probably not...
<destructar_> the part that is in quotes is actually backquotes (or backticks if you're a moron like me)
<wilberfan> i had no idea that's what that character was!   it worked fine when i used it...
<wilberfan> any idea why the backend doesn't show up in the system monitor??
<destructar_> it shows up on command line right?
<wilberfan> wait...it DOES show up in system monitor...if you display ALL processes....
<wilberfan> View/all processes
<destructar_> i came in late to your problem... what issue are you having?
<wilberfan> Me?  I'm not, at this point...  :)
<destructar_> oh gotcha
<wilberfan> vbman11 is having one, though....
<destructar_> my issues tonight are frustrating...
<wilberfan> i just installed hardy today... finally got myth up and running...
<wilberfan> :-D
<destructar_> installed mythbuntu on top of ubuntu 8.04...
<wilberfan> ditto
<destructar_> that's what i'm attempting to do yea..
<destructar_> so anyway: my frontend wouldn't connect to the backend
<destructar_> simple as that... i'm at a loss.
<destructar_> i think it had something to do with mysql so i'm reinstalling... (running mythfilldatabase right now actually)
<wilberfan> ouch.
<destructar_> not a huge deal... the bigger problem was last night
<wilberfan> i can't help with any problem that someone hasn't already solved for ME...  ;)
<destructar_> i left my kid with a babysitter and when i came home the computer was froze... weird right?
<wilberfan> your kid froze your linux box??
<destructar_> so I did a hard boot... "fstab error" something or other
<wilberfan> talented kid!
<destructar_> couldn't boot! ubuntu cd couldn't even find the hd at first
<destructar_> no... not talented kid: retarded babysitter
<wilberfan> you know MY (feisty) box froze up a couple of times in the last week...
<wilberfan> but it always restarted....
<destructar_> i'm pretty sure she started button mashing
<wilberfan> she probably didn't know WHAT to make of the penquin!!
<destructar_> well anyway, long story short: i had to do a full on reinstall so i lost all my settings, recordings etc. etc.
<wilberfan> major OUCH!
<kissell> hey, i've been using mythtv for awhile now, and it's all i've ever used...  is mythbuntu different/better?
<vbman11> so destructar_
<OpenMedia> Anyone here played with automating MythBuntu installs using preseed or kickstart?
<destructar_> horryay!!
<destructar_> everything works now... stupid mysql issue
<destructar_> now I just have to install my hd antenna and I'll be good to go
<destructar_> vbman11: what problem are you facing?
<vbman11> my problem is that my frontend isn't connecting to my backend
<destructar_> that was my issue as well
<destructar_> did mythfilldatabase (or whatever the command is) work for you?
<destructar_> also: this is a fresh install?
<vbman11> mythfilldatabase=no
<vbman11> install = kindof
<kissell> all i want myth to do is be a graphical guide for playing my dvd rips, so it just needs to be a menu for my sql database.  can i get rid of the "backend"?
<wilberfan> anyone remember how to turn off the pip preview?
<destructar_> vbman11: most likely you're having issues with mysql
<wilberfan> and more importantly:  is there a new Simpsons tonight?
<kissell> i want to put my mythweb pages online, but my web host won't let me into the /etc/apache2/conf.d folder, so i can't run the backend there...  but i can upload PHP pages and SQL
<destructar_> in my case I was able to fill the db with channel info etc... but on running mythfrontend i couldn't get the backend
<vbman11> destructar_, how did you fix yours
<destructar_> i removed my database and ran a command, then reinstalled front and backend (via mythbuntu)
<destructar_> ... looking for command
<vbman11> thanks for the help
<destructar_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<destructar_> are you using mythbuntu?
<vbman11> yep
<destructar_> i'm using myhbuntu on top of ubuntu 8.04
<vbman11> me too
<destructar_> is this your first install of mythtv? in other words: do you have anything to lose on wiping your db?
<destructar_> if not do this: load mythbuntu control center
<vbman11> nothing to lose
<destructar_> change your system roll by removing front and backend functions
<destructar_> then open your terminal, connect to mysql and drop your database
<destructar_> mysql -u USERNAME -p -h localhost
<vbman11> just a sec
<destructar_> enter password
<destructar_> drop database mythconverg;
<destructar_> then type: exit
<destructar_> then enter that above command i pasted: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<destructar_> go back to command center, enable primary backend, and also frontend again
<destructar_> run mythtv setup and go through all that mess again
<destructar_> then load up mythfrontend and with any luck it will all work for you as it did for me
<vbman11> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mythtv-database is broken or not fully installed
<vbman11> I think that is a problem
<MythbuntuGuest87> anybody get mythubuntu and dishnetwork STB Serial IR working?
<vbman11> I'll be back destructar_
<destructar_> vbman11: did you install mythbuntu with synaptic? if not then you should do that right now
<cal_> how do i go from knoppmyth to mythbuntu and keep my recorded programs?
<destructar_> vbman11: also i think i told you something backwards: reload front and backend before running dpkg-reconfigure
<vbman11> ohh!
<vbman11> just a sec
<MythbuntuGuest31> test
<MythbuntuGuest31> anybody get IRblaster working for dishnetwork on mythbuntu 8.04
<vbman11> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<vbman11> Thanks destructar!
<destructar_> awesome :)
<destructar_> did you have to run dpkg-reconfigure ?
<vbman11>  yep
<shizno> my pvr-350 remote stops working if i enable lirc for my serial irblaster.. has anyone gotten this combination to work?
<vbman11> I'm not quite sure what fixed it
<vbman11> now I have another problem!
<destructar_> it sounds like we both had the same issue. I'm not really sure what caused or fixed it
<destructar_> what is it?
<vbman11> television and composite 2 inputs are switched
<vbman11> my card is a sabrent saa71300000
<destructar_> can't help on that one
<destructar_> i use hdhomerun
<vbman11> I'll try google. but thanks for the help with mythtv!
<destructar_> np
<Dilligaf63> Anyone have any luck getting totem to connect to mythtv???
<the[V]oid__> Hi! I'm just trying to install Mythbuntu 8.04 and having a problem: When selecting a DVB-DTV-Card (v3.x) as Capture-Device, it is not possible to change (or even set) the DVB Device Number: It's not possible to write anything into the appropriate field!
<OpenMedia> Dilligaf63: I've had it working.
<MythbuntuGuest31> what's totem?
<the[V]oid__> please give me a hint =/
<Dilligaf63> How do you configure totem??
<Dilligaf63> Totem is a media player
<the[V]oid__> The device number seems to be set to -1 by default and it's not possible to change it
<OpenMedia> There is a guide at Mythbuntu.org
<Dilligaf63> Do you have a link to the guide? I searched and couldn't find it.
<Dilligaf63> I setup uname ans password in gconfig-editor, it still won't connect
<OpenMedia> http://www.mythbuntu.org/image/tid/9
<OpenMedia> first hit on google for "Mythbuntu totem"
<OpenMedia> Is your MySQL server listening on a public address?
<Dilligaf63> Thanks, I found those pictures and setup accordingly, still won't connect.
<Dilligaf63> I can connect other frontends to my backend so I assume it is
<the[V]oid__> nobody knows? =(
<OpenMedia> Dilligaf63: Hmm not sure then
 * rhpot1991 is tempted to get a cloudbook instead of replacing his laptop battery
<shawn222> hi i just installed mythbuntu 8.04 on a computer as just a backend now i am trying to install just a frontend on another computer i am at step 11 mythtv related passwords i have enter the what is in the mysql.txt and it giving a connection results: failure. can someone please help me
<kypor> anyone get mythtv working using a Hauppauge pvr-350?
<darthanubis> kypor, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_PVR-350
<rhpot1991> kypor: what is the problem?
<rhpot1991> 350 should work OOB for capturing
<rhpot1991> or are you trying to do output on it as well?
<shizno> the 350 worked OOB for me, except for the remote in conjunction with a serial ir blaster
<shizno> is that a known issue?
<TazgodX> does teh PVR-150 have S-Video input?
<TazgodX> and what about the 350?
<shizno> woo, finally got pvr-350 remote working with a serial ir blaster
<shizno> last issue is that on reboot my two cards sometimes switch between /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 .. the pvr-350 will be /dev/video0 then on the next reboot it will be /dev/video1
<hansoffate> Hey, is there an easy way to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<shizno> and that was fixed with... echo 'options ivtv ivtv_first_minor=2' >> /etc/modprobe.d/options
<hansoffate> well, i'm going to try the upgrade through the update manager.  hopefully it doesn't break anything.
<superm1> hansoffate, http://mythbuntu.org/8.04/upgrade_notes
<hansoffate> i started the upgrade.  I was just afraid maybe some settings would be lost or something.
<hansoffate> I haven't checked back at mythbuntu since I got my pvr running.  I really like the looks of the new mythbuntu theme.
<superm1> well the two gotchas you may or may not run into are detailed on that post, so hopefully nothing else pops up wrong on ya :)
<superm1> glad you like the new theme
<HeMan> is weekly builds for hardy built from the trunk?
<d110> I've just installed mythbuntu 804 and I have my EPG configured and can watch tv, but I cannot set anything for record, is there anything obvious I should be checking, apart from the logs
<hugolp> hi, I have a nova-t-500 and it works randomly. In dmesg I get lots of this [90118.453225] mt2060 I2C read failed
<hugolp> [90118.461172] mt2060 I2C read failed
<hugolp> [168939.965145] longhaul: Warning: Timeout while waiting for idle PCI bus.
<Keithamus> can anyone please tell me how to edit my picture settings (for watching TV) as it is slow and bleached out.
<Keithamus> anybody?
<CosMiC_Touch> hi @ all
<mib_rt1eajha> I have episode limits set in my scheduler to 5 per title.  I was under the impression that the new Undelete feature would move all deleted items to a new recgroup called Deleted.  I only get things in this new group when manually deleteting.  Does the episode limit not work with the new Deleted recgroup feature?
<shizno> mib: that'd be pretty useful
<mib_rt1eajha> It is in 0.21 and is a great t.
<sidelil> excuse me, if i run the  mythbuntu-lircrc-generator script it creates an empty .lircrc file. What shall I do? Should i run it in some different way?
<jayshotta> Any ideas why I cant see my mythtv shares via Network on ubunut but I an see it when I explore entire network on windows ?
<shizno> sidelil: i'm a newb to mythbuntu but i think the intention is to setup lirc via the MCC
<sidelil> shizno, how? My remote is not in the list...
<sidelil> shizno, actually many keys on my remote are already working, like the arrows, but I dont know how to setup the other keys. Any idea?
<cal_> how do i set what the default card will be when 'Watch TV' is chosen?
<cal_> why does mythtv keep defaulting to my HD card when i go into live tv?
<cal_> it is set as card #3
<TazgodX> hmmm, well i can't get coax from a U-Verse STB to a PVR-350 to work, but i got S-Video to work...
<jayshotta> Any ideas why I cant see my mythtv shares via Network on ubunut but I an see it when I explore entire network on windows ?
<Nikas> Hello. What does "Scheduled 348 items in 2.3 = 0.03 match + 2.24 place" in the log mean when i shedule recordings?
<Nikas> And LAMC / LMSC in LiveTV? :) I know what the C stands for... and L... lock?
<agamotto> Ok, now that that is back to order....
<agamotto> Anyone willing to help with digital tuner questions?
<Alowishus> JUST ASK
<Alowishus> *sigh*
<lanuser> Hello - nice work on 8.04 folks, it's goergeous and had to be the easiest Linux install I've ever done!
<agamotto> Hmm, I think I have found some bug in Xchat under Hardy... oh well
<agamotto> Question for those who have worked with digital tuners:
<agamotto> How do you tell MythSetup to use 1 analog tuner card, and 1 digital tuner card?
<Alowishus> set up two capture cards, one analog, one digital... and then two video sources, one made of analog listings and the other of digital?
<MythbuntuGuest37> hello anyone here
<agamotto> I am here
<agamotto> Alowishus:  Yes
<MythbuntuGuest37> howdy
<lanuser> Hello - nobody but us chickens in here...
<MythbuntuGuest37> who is good to ask about mythbuntu problems
<agamotto> I can cofirm that there is some sort of bug with resizing Xchat windows under Hardy...
<Alowishus> MythbuntuGuest37: just ask
<agamotto> Not sure, I am a noob here myself
<MythbuntuGuest37> ok here we go
<agamotto> Ask away...
<MythbuntuGuest37> I had the gutsy version all working fine
<MythbuntuGuest37> including shutting down and booting up from bios
<MythbuntuGuest37> was very nice
<MythbuntuGuest37> then before 8.04 i ran some update from the update manager
<MythbuntuGuest37> as I was told the mythweb was better
<MythbuntuGuest37> then it started to go wrong from there
<MythbuntuGuest37> I use mythwelcome
<MythbuntuGuest37> when it came on to shedual a recording it displayed cannot connect to server
<MythbuntuGuest37> so I did the check sql
<MythbuntuGuest37> and it seemed fine
<MythbuntuGuest37> could connect and shedual recordings fine
<MythbuntuGuest37> then 2 days latter on next recording it only recorded 2 mins of a program
<MythbuntuGuest37> so I did an upgrade to 8.04 the other day too see if it helps
<MythbuntuGuest37> i have read i need to run a script for the sql to convert from 7 to 8  is that right
<MythbuntuGuest37> or did the upgrade fix that
<agamotto> Yes, the full upgrade should help your problem, but you may need to optimize your SQL tables, I would assume
<MythbuntuGuest37> from the control panel thing
<agamotto> This can be done from Mythbunt control panel under advanced settings, if memory serves
<MythbuntuGuest37> yeah  i did that
<agamotto> Still crappola with your recordings?
<MythbuntuGuest37> well i will have to see if that has helped as the problem is intermitent
<MythbuntuGuest37> tonight went fine
<MythbuntuGuest37> i have still got a problem that the font end falls back to desktop after watching tv
<agamotto> Ahhh, check also to see that in your general settings, that you don't have more than 2 processes allowed
<agamotto> What kind of cpu?
<MythbuntuGuest37> P4
<MythbuntuGuest37> was fine on 7
<agamotto> Ok, what speed?
<MythbuntuGuest37> 3ghz
<MythbuntuGuest37> very nice shuttle box
<agamotto> Ahh, that should be fine... Just check your general settings for 2 processes at a time or less
<MythbuntuGuest37> hmmm   i will
<MythbuntuGuest37> what about front end crashing?
<agamotto> I forget where exactly, but in the section where the CPU +, ++, stuff is, turn it back to CPU just to see what happens
<MythbuntuGuest37> i have read so much on forums so many people say differant stuff
<MythbuntuGuest37> thanks i did change it
<agamotto> I am not sure of the front end crashing as I get it on both of my boxen with certain circumstances
<MythbuntuGuest37> cant remember to what
<MythbuntuGuest37> it ran so fine under gutsy
<agamotto> I know that I don't dare run Miro on the box whilst watching telly, bad things happen to the front end
<MythbuntuGuest37> Miro?
<agamotto> Yah, upgrades aren't always improvements at first... ask a Vista user
<MythbuntuGuest37> he he
<agamotto> Miro is a program for net telly... podcasts, etc...
<MythbuntuGuest37> yeah they are scrapping it now
<MythbuntuGuest37> vista i meen
<MythbuntuGuest37> windows 7  now
<agamotto> Whichever, I stopped at XP and only keep it around for games
<MythbuntuGuest37> true
<agamotto> Alowishus:  Any ideas as to a guide for my question?
<MythbuntuGuest37> what your question?
<Alowishus> agamotto: wait what was your question?  Are you somehow having trouble setting up the two tuners and/or listing sources?
<agamotto> Yah
<MythbuntuGuest37> i got a dual tuner
<MythbuntuGuest37> NOVA-T 500
<MythbuntuGuest37> works very well
<agamotto> I have one box with a pvr 150 tuner, and have added a HVR-1800.  Current mythbuntu finds digital card, not sure how to set it up
<MythbuntuGuest37> hmm  seen alot about PVR 150
<agamotto> pvr-150 works fine, is connected to cable.  I want to use the digital card for over-the-air stations, as it will be connected to a HDTV
<MythbuntuGuest37> I was realy   bad  I bought the card as I saw lots of support for it
<agamotto> The 150 was the only card that would work back when I first made this box ~ 3 years ago
<MythbuntuGuest37> oooh  long time
<Alowishus> agamotto: sure, so create a SD lineup for the digital OTA stations in your area
<Alowishus> agamotto: then connect it to the digital card
<MythbuntuGuest37> im very new to linux
<lanuser> Where can I specify a card and tuner number for a TV card that's not quite recognized?
<MythbuntuGuest37> but i am proud of what i have done
<agamotto> Guest37:  That is ok, you have to start somewhere... so far you are doing well with intelligent questions
<MythbuntuGuest37> he he
<agamotto> So you can have two different lineups with SD?
<MythbuntuGuest37> wish i didnt upgrade it though
<MythbuntuGuest37> got acpi working so nice
<agamotto> lanuser:  What video card?
<lanuser> Hauppauge WinTV [card=10, tuner=2]
<agamotto> What model?
<agamotto> 150, 300, 1800, 1200?
<lanuser> much older than those
<agamotto> can you give me a clue as to model #?
<lanuser> I'll try to post it --> http://www.pastebin.ca/1000880
<lanuser> I think it got the card type right but not the tuner?
<lanuser> dmesg says "[   32.146741] tuner 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (bt878 #0 [sw])"
<MythbuntuGuest37> agamotto thanks for the info
<MythbuntuGuest37> im off to try things
<agamotto> Ok, it is a bt848 card.... search google for 'ivtv tuner option'
<agamotto> I think you need to add something like the following to your /etc/mythtv/modules.conf
<agamotto> ivtv options tuner=50  that or it is 2
<agamotto> This manually sets your tuner type, as ivtv sometimes doesn't know which card it has
<lanuser> I thought it was a bt878
<agamotto> Guest37:  You are welcome
<psicobra> hi guys i am trying to copy my avi's to my mythbuntu box where do i copy them so myth tv will see them?
<lanuser> Is there a modules.conf file somewhere where I could speficy the tuner # ?
<MythbuntuGuest37> there is a share
<agamotto> lanuser:  Yah, that is the driver that ivtv is trying to use, which sounds correct
<MythbuntuGuest37> psicobra did you browse to box or try run \\mythtv or what ever your bax is called
<MythbuntuGuest37> *box
 * agamotto points lanuser to the line with /etc/mythtv/modules.conf
<psicobra> i launch mythtv from start menu i have an external drive with avi movies on it
<psicobra> just want to copy to media center box
<lanuser> agamotto: thanks, that file doesn't exist in 8.04, but I could just safely create it?
<agamotto> Hmmm, something like cp /mnt/usb0 to /var/mythtv/videos/ should work for that... have to check your exact settings
<agamotto> lanuser:  Yep, go ahead and add it
<agamotto> lanuser:  You might need to do sudo nano /etc/mythtv/modules.conf
<agamotto> You might even get mytharchive to import the files... not sure
<agamotto> I haven't played with bringing stuff in from other devices that much
<lanuser> agamotto I'm root already but that file doesn't exist
<psicobra> mytharchive?
<agamotto> Yah, you will want to use a text editor to create it
<agamotto> psicobra:  It is the new way to burn DVDs, backup your settings, etc...
<agamotto> I believe there is a way to use MythArchive to import video/data files
<agamotto> lanuser:  Hence, sudo nano /etc/mythtv/modules.conf
<lanuser> agamotto: ok sorry, I just wasn't clear on if the file should already exist or not, thanks
<agamotto> That is ok, always better to ask
<TazgodX> sooo, i have a serial IR blaster. and i set it up in mythbuntu control center, but it wo'nt change channels. do i have to manually enter an external channel change command in mythtv backend setup?
<agamotto> TazgodX:  Yep, it looks like you are one of the few who has to manually add it....
<agamotto> TazgodX:  What is the device you are trying to control with it?
<psicobra> done it path was set wrong
<psicobra> thanks guys
<TazgodX> a motorola U-Verse STB
<agamotto> Hmmm, USB or Firewire?
<TazgodX> it has USB, but its not activated
<TazgodX> no firewire
<agamotto> Hmmm, call ATT and see if they can activate it... with USB, I think it will do the changing automatically
<agamotto> If not, explain to them how they could be losing a customer over it
<agamotto> Do a google search for the following:  Motorola XXX set-top box mythbuntu irblaster
<agamotto> How is the U-verse stuff otherwise?
<TazgodX> its nice
<TazgodX> just wish i could get it working with my mythbox
<agamotto> I can understand that.  I keep emailing ATT wanting to know when they are bringing it to the Moline, IL. area....
<agamotto> I am tired of being teased by the mail flyers....
<TazgodX> im in Hanover Park IL
<TazgodX> just came out
<agamotto> Feh... figures Chitown first....
<chairman> I need help with vnc. I have reconfigured it, but I can't connect to the vnc server. and I can't see it running when I take ps aux | grep vnc
<TazgodX> haha
<TazgodX> actually its not out in the city
<TazgodX> just the burbs of the city
<TazgodX> :)
<agamotto> Ahhh, they are going for the snooty neighbors first.... grrr
<[diablo]> evening all
<[diablo]> guys does anyone know which script needs to be executed please to prep the backend mysql db?
<[diablo]> I don't know why, but it has not created the myth db in mysql
<agamotto> mythfilldatabase?
<TazgodX> hmm, nothing on google about my box
<agamotto> TazgodX: darn
<[diablo]> agamotto, nope it gives an error saying it can't connect to mysql
<[diablo]> agamotto, however I can login to mysql with root and password
<agamotto> Now that is odd
<TazgodX> well, imma have to play with this more later. too much work on this lately
<agamotto> I haven't heard of that
<TazgodX> but i finally got audio and video to work :)
<agamotto> TazgodX: Yah, I know the feeling well
<agamotto> Funny how work gets in the way?
<TazgodX> ive been working on this for so many days, but hours wise not too long....too much work latly
<[diablo]> ah ok
<[diablo]> done it by hand
<[diablo]> mc.sql
<[diablo]> now backend is configuring ...
<[diablo]> bbiam
<psicobra> wow i always heard myth tv was good but it blows windows MCE out the water
<psicobra> the video feature where it retreived the IMDB data
<psicobra> wow
 * agamotto smiles
<agamotto> It makes MCE look like a bad vcr
<psicobra> true
<psicobra> and the tv card i have is a bag of Sh1t under windows
<psicobra> linux makes it work like a dream
<psicobra> thank u mythtv and mythbuntu team
<agamotto> If I disappear, I will return quickly... testing bits
<agamotto> Yep, that confirms it.. some sort of resize problem with Xchat... ok
<agamotto> Alowishus:  I went ahead and posted to the Mythbuntu forum about my combined tuner bits...
<Alowishus> agamotto: ah ok... you figured out how to do a second lineup in SD yes?
<agamotto> Yes, but still not sure about the tuner setup, etc...
<Alowishus> I only know what I went through for my HDHomeRun and my PVR-150's... the forums should know more specifics for your 1800
<agamotto> As an aside, has anyone played with the the encoding options when recording telly.. the mpeg ps, ts, dvd... stuff?
<agamotto> Alowishus:  I might do the HomeRun once the conversion is 'complete'
<agamotto> I just don't have a way to hook anything up with ethernet in this house... next one will be solving those problems
<agamotto> I love older homes, but trying to do rewiring without destroying the plaster....grrr
<agamotto> Well, I must away... I will chat with you all some other time...
 * agamotto waves
<dedi>  i just through my dvb-c card in my linux box, got it running with myth, but it seems the cabel signal is realy bad. i had no problems on my windows box
<filthpig> hi, does anyone know if Technotrend Budget C-1501 is supported in linux? I know the 1500 was, but that's discontinued... Couldn't find anything in google on it
<MythbuntuGuest44> hello
<MythbuntuGuest44> anybody with an hvr-1300 over here ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-29
<riddlebox> ok, there is a workaround for anyone who wants to compile the linuxtv drivers in the hardy version of mythbuntu
<cal_> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-databse (and set a root password)
<cal_> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common (and actually made no changes)
<cal_> and I ran this to supposedly give access on my subnet...
<cal_> grant all on mythconverg.* to mythtv@"172.16.1.%" identified by "mythtv";
<cal_> my volume doesnt go up as high once I upgraded to .21 ..i have it set to /dev/dsp like i did before. any ideas on this?
<mooseman089> hey i just upgraded my ubuntu from 6.06 to 8.04 and it upgraded mythtv for me but now i cant access mythweb
<riddlebox> tgm4883_laptop, hey
<riddlebox> I am up and running with hardy, mythbuntu, got my linuxtv drivers working, with the hardy kernel
<riddlebox> now I have to go through and delete the cards, and add my hd tuner first, reboot then add my pvr after that to get sound
<riddlebox> weird
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<mooseman089> what config file does mythweb use to tell apache what url to find mythweb at?
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a reason for all that?
<riddlebox> tgm4883_laptop, not sure thats how it was before
<TazgodX> so if i use mythbuntu control center to configure a IR blaster to work with a motorola STB, whta should i put as an external channel change command?
<riddlebox> the devs told me that it has to deal with the card
<tgm4883_laptop> TazgodX, you need to have an external channel changing program
<TazgodX> so i need to make it?
<TazgodX> or find it
<tgm4883_laptop> mooseman089, did you use the upgrade manager?
<tgm4883_laptop> TazgodX, there should be some already made on the mythtv website
<mooseman089> yea nothing fancy at all
<tgm4883_laptop> mooseman089, did you upgrade from what version of mythtv?
<mooseman089> im not sure offhand whatever was in the 6.06 repos
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> anything go wrong with the upgrade?
<riddlebox> tgm4883_laptop, the ubuntu kernel devs will not fix this problem with the kernel! but there is a pretty easy workaround
<mooseman089> nope but there was a couple instances of the keep or replace file dialogs
<tgm4883_laptop> so other than mythweb not working, everything else works ok?
<mooseman089> well i guess so i havent done any fancy testing but my frontend shows all my recordings and stuff
<mooseman089> would you mind showing me your mythweb apache vhost file?
<tgm4883_laptop> apache vhost file?
<tgm4883_laptop> where would I find that??
<mooseman089> /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythweb.conf i believe
<mooseman089> just paste it here http://apache.pastebin.ca/
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, http://apache.pastebin.ca/1001098  I XXXXXX my password in it
<tgm4883_laptop> Let us know if you run across any other problems besides this mythweb problem
<mooseman089> hmm mine is identical to yours
<tgm4883_laptop> can you restate the problem again?
<mooseman089> when i go the page i used to access mythweb from (http://localhost/mythweb) i just get a 404 error
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you have in /var/www/mythweb
<mooseman089> looks all the normal stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm wondering is something like dpkg-reconfigure mythweb would work
<mooseman089> hmm i just dont know why i would get a 404 its really odd
<mooseman089> i just tried the dpkg-reconfigure to no avail
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<mooseman089> hmm do you think this could be a permission issue/
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps
<mooseman089> if you do a ls -l in /var/www what kind of permissions does mythweb have?
<tgm4883_laptop> 777
<mooseman089> owner?
<tgm4883_laptop> root:root
<mooseman089> hmm still nothing and the apache error log shows nothing
<mooseman089> haha i got it to work
<mooseman089> apparently the update manager replaced the default apache vhost but i pulled one out of my backups and somehow it works now
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<mooseman089> yea im going to do some comparing and see what the problem was
<mooseman089> hmm well i dont know what was cuasing it but whatever it is all good now
<Seeker`> gah, the device my lirc remote appears as seems to change occasionally on boot from event2 to event5, and then a couple of boots later it changes back again
<filthpig> hi, does anyone know if Technotrend Budget C-1501 is supported in linux? I know the 1500 was, but that's discontinued... Couldn't find anything in google on it
<darthanubis> !hardware | filthpig
<DucoNihilum> Hello- anyone here?
<DucoNihilum> Im having an issue with my listings- they've disappeared. Whenever I try to grab the listings with 'mythfilldatabase', I get an error "Unable to execute query
<DucoNihilum> Database error was:
<DucoNihilum> Table './mythconverg/program' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<DucoNihilum> "
<riddlebox> tgm4883_laptop, sweet about got it configured all the way, do you know who I can email my configs to so that they can add it into the next version of mythbuntu, since the v4l driver for the card will be included in kernel 2.6.25
<DucoNihilum> The full error is as follows, this happens multiple times.
<DucoNihilum>  Updating programs.
<DucoNihilum> 2008-04-28 19:47:51.093 DB Error (Inserting into program table):
<DucoNihilum> Query was:
<DucoNihilum> INSERT IGNORE INTO program (chanid, starttime, endtime, title, subtitle, description, showtype, category, category_type, airdate, stars, previouslyshown, stereo, subtitled, subtitletypes, videoprop, audioprop, hdtv, closecaptioned, partnumber, parttotal, seriesid, originalairdate, colorcode, syndicatedepisodenumber, programid) SELECT dd_v_program.chanid, DATE_ADD(starttime, INTERVAL channel.tmoffset MINUTE), DATE_ADD(endtime, INT
<DucoNihilum> ERVAL channel.tmoffset MINUTE), title, subtitle, description, showtype, dd_genre.class, category_type, airdate, stars, previouslyshown, stereo, subtitled, (subtitled << 1 ) | closecaptioned, hdtv, stereo, hdtv, closecaptioned, partnumber, parttotal, seriesid, originalairdate, colorcode, syndicatedepisodenumber, dd_v_program.programid FROM (dd_v_program, channel) LEFT JOIN dd_genre ON (dd_v_program.programid = dd_genre.programid A
<DucoNihilum> ND dd_genre.relevance = '0') WHERE dd_v_program.chanid = channel.chanid;
<DucoNihilum> Driver error was [2/145]:
<DucoNihilum> QMYSQL3: Unable to execute query
<DucoNihilum> Database error was:
<DucoNihilum> Table './mythconverg/program' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<DucoNihilum> 2008-04-28 19:47:53.002 Program table update complete.
<DucoNihilum> 2008-04-28 19:47:53.004 Failed to fetch some program info
<DucoNihilum> 2008-04-28 19:47:53.004 Adjusting program database end times.
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | DucoNihilum
<tgm4883_laptop> riddlebox, open a bug report and post everything there
<TazgodX> is there any kind of fix for the error of when you install a remote and a IR blaster in mythbuntu control center nothing works?
<vbman11> hey Guys! I'm having trouble with my tv card
<vbman11> anyone there?
<vbman11>  hey Guys! I'm having trouble with my tv card
<vbman11>  hey Guys! I'm having trouble with my tv card
<vbman11> anyone wana help me out
<Lossif> Where is lirc_mceusb2 located?
<Lossif> vbman11: What kind of card?
<vbman11> saa7134 sabrent
<vbman11> pci
<Lossif> havn't used that card I use the pcHDTV hd-5500
<Lossif> sorry\
<vbman11> salright
<vbman11> anyone else
<vbman11> lossif: i'm searching for lirc on my comp right now
<Lossif> I just found out about the "locate" comand in linux
<Lossif> found it right away
 * Lossif is kind of new to linux
<vbman11> oh cool, where was the file
<Lossif> lib/modules/...
<vbman11> cool
<mxpower> heya all :)
<mxpower> ok, quick easy question. It seems my volume level is very low and I cannot figure out how to raise it, all levels on setup are at 100 and my f11/* is maxed
<mxpower> any suggestions are greatly appreciated :)
<Lossif> digital sound?
<mxpower> nope, analog
<mxpower> cheap onboard audio, but i swear it was louder before
<Lossif> I had a similar problem when I was using the analog on my digital card, but it went away when I switched to the optical out...
<mxpower> is there a mixer setting i am missing somewhere?
<Lossif> played with alsamixer?
<Lossif> or is that just digital? (I don't know)
<mxpower> how do i load alsamixer?
<Lossif> terminal
<Lossif> type alsamixer
<mxpower> k, will look it up
<mxpower> :) was alsamixer, levels were almost off :)
<Lossif> that fixed it?
<Lossif> wow... nice to see I am actually starting to learn something here
<mxpower> :)
<mxpower> Lossif you still around?
<lanuser> Hello - anyone willing to help me troubleshoot a CommandIR transmitter problem please?
<mxpower> sorry bro, i suck at the whole command/remote stuff
<lanuser> no problem, it's such a finicky thing to get working any way you do it
<greg_> hola!
<greg_> does anybody know why the mythbuntu CD is not install grub on my computer?
<greg_> err i guess i mean not setting up grub, it's installed
<DucoNihilum> Is there anyone here that can help me with an issue that I am having involving channel listings?
<lanuser> Possibly, shoot
<Wy|laptop> Hrm. Anyone else have speed issues playing back h.264 and mpeg4(apple) video?
<hansoffate> hi, I just upgraded to 8.04, and now my MythFrontend doesn't work.
<hansoffate> any help would be appreciated
<tgm4883_laptop> hansoffate, I have to go to bed, i'm dead tired.  But make sure that your frontend (which I am assuming is a remote frontend) is MythTV 0.21  Also, make sure you have the mysql service activated (not sure if you have to re do that after a upgrade)
<hansoffate> thanks for the help tgm4883_laptop.  I ran mythfrontend through terminal, and it said I have to upgrade.  I just upgraded and I am running the mythfill.
<hansoffate> night
<hansoffate> i think this should wokr
<hansoffate> work*
<tgm4883_laptop> night
<hansoffate> well, it seems as though it can't upgrade
<hansoffate> everytime I run mythtv-setup, it says upgrade from 1180 to 1214,  after I try it and run the mythfill (or not) I get the same issue.
<hansoffate_> http://pastebin.ca/1001436
<hansoffate_> thats what happens when I try to update my DB when running mythtv-setup.
<hansoffate_> any ideas?
<hansoffate_> fucken isp.
<hansoffate_> tgm4883: you there?
<pparker> i'm trying mythbuntu livecd and i got troubles to connect to database
<pparker> i'm in mythtv group
<pparker> please help
<MythbuntuGuest92> Hey, I see on the Mythbuntu web pages that NVidia is the recommended video card.
<MythbuntuGuest92> http://www.mythbuntu.org/requirements
<MythbuntuGuest92> Is that still the case? I was thinking of going ATI/AMD because they are getting more open-source friendly.
<MythbuntuGuest92> But I want something that is easy to use, of course. :)
<famicom> MythbuntuGuest92 dont use nvidia
<famicom> its shit
<famicom> get an ati amd card
<famicom> they kick ass
<famicom> working video accelleration and HDMI out
<hugolp> MythbuntuGuest92:  Nvidia used to be the right choice for linux, but now its changing. In fact Nvidia has give me and others (check the forums) a lot of problems with Hardy. But I believe ATI support is still not complete for all cards. So I would check specifically for the card you want to buy before buying
<MythbuntuGuest92> Hm... good to know, thanks guys.
<MythbuntuGuest92> I mostly want whatever is cheapest. ;)
<MythbuntuGuest92> Of course hardware mpeg decoding would be nice, but I don't think that matters so much.
<MythbuntuGuest92> I didn't have it on my last MythTV box (I think) and never missed it.
<neopsyche> Hi im new to myth tv.. windows refugee using ubuntu.. have installed mythbuntu, not sure how to get this all working.. i want to do timed recording pvr for single channel.. i am currently watching tv on analog tv card with xawtv.
<famicom> oh
<famicom> well
<famicom> erhm
<famicom> so your card is confirmed to work?
<MythbuntuGuest92> Yeah, can you watch live TV with it?
<famicom> with mythtv?
<famicom> yeah
<pdragon> nvidia cards work perfectly fine if you use the binary driver. if you need a video card that works NOW, get nvidia
<famicom> no
<famicom> get ATI
<pdragon> yes
<famicom> they got working hdmi out
<pdragon> do you need hdmi?
<pdragon> if you're an open source purist, then no, you don't want Nvidia. If you don't care and just want something that's cheap and works, you can get an nvidia card :)
<pdragon> i've built three mythbuntu boxes, all with nvidia. old and new cards. they've all worked fine
<pdragon> not saying there's anything wrong with ATI. there isn't. just make sure what you're getting works before you get it
<pdragon> at the time i was building mine, there were no cheap, working ATI cards
<famicom> I personally love the new r2400hd pro
<pdragon> that's cool. and if it works great. just don't beat down on Nvidia saying it's crap. it's not. they work great, they're just not open source. least they are making linux drivers tho :)
<famicom> well
<famicom> I had some HORRIBLE overscan problems with nvidia
<pdragon> and there have been HORRIBLE issues (and still are) with ATI driver support. Issues that are still not worked out, especially if you're trying to get older/cheaper cards to work
<pdragon> they both have their good and bad.
<famicom> well
<famicom> to be honest
<famicom> the state of gfx drivers is just plain pathetic
<pdragon> true. but they're getting better
<pdragon> and, honestly, if you hang out in here, you'll see more people having issues with ATI than Nvidia ;)
<pdragon> i agree that will probably change eventually
<pdragon> but that's now how things stand now
<pdragon> now=not
<neopsyche> Hi im new to myth tv.. windows refugee using ubuntu.. have installed mythbuntu, not sure how to get this all working.. i want to do timed recording pvr for single channel.. i am currently watching tv on analog tv card with xawtv. Can someone help talk me throught the process of setting it up?
<pdragon> you just looking for advice on how to use it in general?
<cal_> any way to get sound in the flash player on mythweb?
<pdragon> i've seen several threads on that in the forums. might try searching there
<cal_> i did. no resolutions on any of them.
<pdragon> hmm... not sure then, sorry. just remember seeing a lot of people asking that there
<cal_> does it work for you?
<pdragon> i honestly haven't tried it yet
<cal_> well... get on it! =)
<pdragon> heh
<cal_> i switched from knoppmyth to mythbuntu, and am liking it hella better.
<haffi__> This might not be the right place to ask, but I'll try anyway: I have a problem with vnc server on Mythbuntu after upgrading to 8.04. It closes the connection every time I click the mouse or press a key.
<pdragon> http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04/upgrade_notes
<haffi__> hehe, right
<haffi__> thanx
<pdragon> np
<haffi__> ok google tells me that vnc4server is broken on hardy
<haffi__> can you recommend a replacement?
<pdragon> hrm... sorry, no. i just knew about that issue during the upgrade
<pdragon> try asking in the forums?
<haffi__> pdragon: it's kind of funny because I don't have a monitor plugged in the computer and the only way to configure vnc is with mcc
<pdragon> not much else i can tell ya. just user myself too :)
<MythbuntuGuest92> I had a weird experience. I installed Mythbuntu 8.04 on a new system, and it was really sow.
<MythbuntuGuest92> I mean, it would take like 3 seconds going between menus.
<MythbuntuGuest92> ("slow" not "sow")
<MythbuntuGuest92> I then installed 7.10 and it was zippy.
<MythbuntuGuest92> Then I upgraded to 8.04, and it is still zippy.
<MythbuntuGuest92> :(
<MythbuntuGuest92> I mean, glad it's responsive, but... :-P
<cal_> grr
<cal_> i turned off the screen saver. my screen still goes black after a few minutes.
<MythbuntuGuest92> I ran a script running "xset s off" in a loop on my last MythTV box for that reason.
<MythbuntuGuest92> Not a perfect solution, but at least the screen stayed on.
<pdragon> cal_: install gnome_power_management
<pdragon> then go to the screensaver settings and set it to never turn off
<cal_> pdragon: but i did that in the control panel already
<cal_> pdragon: and i dont use gnome i use xfce
<pdragon> you turned the screen saver off, but not the monitor power saver
<pdragon> right, it just installs a power management option in the screen saver menu
<pdragon> it won't install gnome
<pdragon> easier than trying to find the setting in a config file somewhere
<cal_> so there are two screen blanking processes running. dooooooooh!!!
<pdragon> yep :)
<cal_> thats bug imo
<cal_> chmod a-x gnome-screensaver
<pdragon> yeah, not sure where the bug really lies though, with xfce not having monitor power management or that package not being installed
<pdragon> if you just install xubuntu, it has the same issue
<cal_> heh
<cal_> i still like it a lot better than knoppmyth
<cal_> ls
<hansoffate> Hi, I just did a distro upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04.  Everytime I run mythtv-setup, it says upgrade from 1180 to 1214,  after I try it and run the mythfill (or not) I get the same issue.
<hansoffate> This is what happens: http://pastebin.ca/1001436
<hansoffate> any ideas?
<cal_> yeah i had the same issue
<cal_> i gave up and wiped the database and started fresh
<cal_> why are you running mythtv setup as root
<hansoffate> not sure
<hansoffate> it wasn't working without root, so i figured i'll try with root
<hansoffate> cal_: how did you wipe the database, i'm almost ready to just do that
<famicom> why the hell doesnt mythtv pick up my channels when i import an sql dump from my previous install
<hansoffate> famicom: I am having database problems too.  Did you upgrade?  I just upgraded and now my mythfrontend won't run becuase my DB isn't upgraded
<famicom> nah, same transponder bs
<GreggNJ> Good afternoon; I just recenlyt updated to mythbuntu 8.04 and had a couple questions.  1) Mythweb is not working, i get an error message about the database not being able to be authenitated
<GreggNJ> also, for the storage directories, what permissions shoudl they have for myth to read and write from them
<GreggNJ> i also noticed the mythtv group is not created like it was in 7.10..should i make this group manually?
<pdragon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/221532
<pdragon> that's how to fix the broken mythweb
<pdragon> groups need to have user & group read/write permissions for the mythtv user/group
<pdragon> storage groups i mean
<pdragon> not sure why the mythtv group isn't there anymore
<GreggNJ> ok great.  for the mythweb password, the 2 files have to match?  Will i still use the password i set in the control center to access it?
<GreggNJ> if the mythtv group is not there can i make it manually?
<famicom> GreggNJ yeah
<famicom> offcourse
<pdragon> this password is for the database access, not your login/password to access mythweb
<famicom> pdragon just reset your mysql root pass and try again
<famicom>  check etc/mythtv
<pdragon> that's not the root password
<pdragon> that's the mythtv mysql user password
<GreggNJ> famicom: thanks, just wanted to make sure it would work if i created it normally. also a related question..i created a sotrage group for scheduleded recorings...how do i set it that myth will use that dir for recordings
<pdragon> it's a bug that several people have run into now when updating the mythweb package
<pdragon> when you create the recording schedule, there's an option to choose which storage group you want
<GreggNJ> pdragon:  ahh ok, i see...thanks a bunch, will have to give it a shot after work
<GreggNJ> pdragon: awesome thanks...haven't gotten that far into the whole process yet
<pdragon> personally, i just set the default storage group and that's where all my recordings go
<pdragon> but if you want different recordings to go in different places, that's where you'd set it
<GreggNJ> sorry for all the questions but for the scheduleing, i joined schedules direct, but when it goes to retrieve the listings it opens the terminal window and seems to just run, trying to get the listings in a loop
<pdragon> by default there's a LiveTV group you can set and livetv will automatically go there
<pdragon> and the other "Default" storage group will be where scheduled recordings go unless you tell it differently
<GreggNJ> pdragon: great, thanks.  i have multiple drives so i have one for livetv and default and a large drives for the scheduled recordings
<hansoffate> Does anyone know what to do if my DB keeps failing to upgrade?
<pdragon> GreggNJ: It looks like it's going in a loop, but it isn't
<pdragon> if you look closely you can see the dates it's downloading are different. just let it go
<GreggNJ> ahh ok..so it will eventually finsih and close the terminal window?
<pdragon> GreggNJ: You'll want to set one of your drives as the LiveTV group and the other large drive as the Default group then
<GreggNJ> pdragon: thanks for the tip, i will edit that later tonite
<pdragon> all the storage group needs is a full path, so just make sure the drives are mounted where you want them to be
<pdragon> hansoffate: i'm not sure, sorry. try the forum if no one else here can help
<hansoffate> k, thanks
<GreggNJ> pdragon: yup they are mounted and entered into fstab
<hansoffate> tgm4883_laptop: are you there/do you have some time?
<Rimers_> Hi all, got a problem with VNC, trying to configure from mythbuntu-control-centre freezes the app, i can connect to vnc but as soon as i press a button on mouse or a key i get disconnected and xserver resets
<tgm4883_laptop> hansoffate, maybe
<tgm4883_laptop> <- in class
<hansoffate> ah, i see.  Well if you have sometime check out my problem.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4835172#post4835172
<hansoffate> basically, it looks like my DB is corrupt or something, because it doesn't want to upgrade.
<hansoffate> any ideas?
<Rimers> anyone have a clue to my vnc problem?
<hansoffate> Rimers: I kinda had a problem like that, but all I needed to do was restart the computer.  I'm guessing you already tried that.
<Rimers> the problem has been there for a week or more now, so the computer have been off / restartet a few times
<tgm4883_laptop> Rimers, sounds like you are trying to connect to a hardy vnc from a gutsy vnc
<tgm4883_laptop> err, gutsy vnc client
<Rimers> im using an XP to connect to my MythBuntu install , its a hardy (upgraded from gusty)
<Rimers> an XP install with RealVNC viewer
<sebrock> I need some help installing the latest cvs from lirc on a brand new installation of mythbuntu
<sebrock> I never got my head around installing from cvs when the package is already installed on my system
<sebrock> removing lirc removes other stuff
<Seeker`> ARGH! my lirc remote keeps on changing from event5 to event2
<Seeker`> and then back again
<sabhain> i'm looking for a few pointers on frontend installs for 8.04 / mythbuntu
<Seeker`> any ideas on how to fix this? as every time it does, I need to change /etc/lirc/hardware.conf, as it doesn't autodetect it as a remote control
<sabhain> I have a couple of frontends built that are flash disk boot to NFS / drives .. seem to be functioning well
<Seeker`> it has only started doing this since I upgraded to 8.04
<sabhain> right now only CLI with the mini-iso install from 8.04 LTS
<sabhain> is there one package that i can command line install (mythbuntu .. ?) that will build up the minimum front end software?
<sabhain> or do I need to go ahead and install ubuntu-desktop first.
<sabhain> the systems will be mythtv specific, with no other functions.
<sebrock> please anyone help me make a deb to replace the lirc version that came with 8.04
<tgm4883_laptop> sabhain, there is a mythbuntu cd that you can do frontend only installations
<sabhain> tgm4883_laptop, I do have that, but was wondering if there's a "master" install package that I can apt-get to trigger a network install.
<sebrock> why should it be such a mess to create a replacement deb or update the existing package with cvs
<Tybor> can someone send me the sources.conf  of a 8.04 mythbuntu?
<hansoffate> tgm4883_laptop: got any ideas on my issue?
<tgm4883_laptop> sabhain, you might be able to get either the mcc package or just mythtv frontend package, not sure what dependencies those will pull in though
<tgm4883_laptop> you can also go diskless too
<sabhain> tgm4883_laptop: thanks for the input.  I just poked around at the dependencies on the mythbuntu-desktop package, and I think it may pull everything in.
<sabhain> I didn't want to play around with diskless .. since I don't want to alter my existing DHCP setup.
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<sabhain> so I've got a small 2GB CF card on IDE that has my /boot stuff .. and it mounts NFS right away
<tgm4883_laptop> I just had to add a simple line to my dhcp server in order for it to work
<tgm4883_laptop> helps that I use ddwrt
<sabhain> then everything else (/) resides on an NFS server that is also the primary backend
<sabhain> it seems pretty good so far.  Lots of RAM so swap isn't an issue ..
<sabhain> and it will end up being standard front end install .. not diskless
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds good.  just FYI, AFAIK, diskless frontend can do the same as a regular frontend (well except boot without the network)
<sabhain> I have my DHCP on a router .. so no ability to pass the PXE image stuff directly that way ..
<tgm4883_laptop> sabhain, mine too.  A wrt-54gs running ddwrt
<sabhain> I'm sure it can .. I'm just wary about the extra setup stuff .. seems really easy to do standard FE
<sebrock> anyone used DKMS before?
<tgm4883_laptop> not in a long time
<tgm4883_laptop> I used it in about 2002 with my inspiron 5100 and fedora
<sabhain> tgm4883_laptop: I'll look into ddwrt .. thanks for the lead .. I just have out of the box router at the moment
<MythbuntuGuest01> Hello i have the old 7.10 mythbuntu and i become the following error: Please create a symlink to your MythVideo directory at data/video in order to use
<MythbuntuGuest01> its on mythweb-video
<MythbuntuGuest01> can someone help me, please?
<chairman> hmm, I upgraded to latest mythbuntu and I have to start x11vnc manually. shouldn't it be startet automatically?
<tgm4883_laptop> chairman, vnc changed between 7.10 and 8.04.  Did you re set it up?
<chairman> yes
<chairman> or what do you mean with re set it up?
<chairman> I startet the myth-control-panel
<chairman> and turned it on again and inserted a password
<MythbuntuGuest01> ok error found the syslink at mythweb/data folder was frong.. from covers and video
<MythbuntuGuest01> i have a other question in mythweb is a ftp server, but where can i edit the folder and with username can logged in?
<MythbuntuGuest01> can nobody help me? :(
<pdragon> MythbuntuGuest01: don't understand what you're asking
<MythbuntuGuest01> in mythbuntu is integrated a ftp server?
<pdragon> not that i'm aware of
<pdragon> mythweb runs from apache
<MythbuntuGuest01> oh ok i've wrong. can you say me a good ftpserver easy to config pherhaps with a user interface?
<pdragon> proftpd is a pretty popular one. don't know if it really has a gui interface though
 * tgm4883_laptop isn't a fan of ftp
<MythbuntuGuest01> ok thanks i try to install
<MythbuntuGuest01> its transer faster as samba
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you need to transfer to your mythtv box so much?
<tgm4883_laptop> use scp
<pdragon> you can also use ssh or scp to transfer files
<pdragon> i believer ssh server is installed by default
<MythbuntuGuest01> the mythtv pc cant record tv films because its not good enough. and then i record it with wini visa and than transfer to samba.
<MythbuntuGuest01> and look on mythtv the films... and the hd of mythtv pc isnt big, too. also i must transfer films offen
<MythbuntuGuest01> samba and ftp is the easyest way that i know
<pdragon> you're recording on an windows vista computer?
<MythbuntuGuest01> yes
<pdragon> you can use WinSCP or FileZilla to transfer files from the windows computer over scp
<MythbuntuGuest01> i dont know these programs
<pdragon> FileZilla is an FTP program
<pdragon> it can do SSH file transfers, also
<pdragon> http://filezilla-project.org/
<MythbuntuGuest01> ssh is good, but at lan i think it hafe a lower bandwigth
<pdragon> it's not any slower than FTP over a lan
<pdragon> not anything you'd even notice anyway
<MythbuntuGuest01> is ith easy to install?
<pdragon> not any harder than any other windows program
<pdragon> just tell it your doing SSH over FTP for the connection type
<MythbuntuGuest01> in win okay, but at mythbuntu?
<pdragon> SSH server is already installed on mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest01> ah ok greate
<MythbuntuGuest01> with frotocol is it on winscp?
<pdragon> scp :)
<pdragon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_copy
<MythbuntuGuest01> a perferkt connected. and verey easy, i thry to send a file
<MythbuntuGuest01> oh 800KB/s slow
<MythbuntuGuest01> whats from do you know?
<MythbuntuGuest01> now 540KB/s
<pdragon> i ssh files between my computers at home and get full 100base speed. dunno what's going on for you
<neopsyche> Please anyone .. im really desperate to setup ubuntu-mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest01> my luck :(
<pdragon> just trying to get it installed or what?
<MythbuntuGuest87> hello!
<MythbuntuGuest87> a
<pdragon> neopsyche: just trying to get it installed or what?
<MythbuntuGuest87> .name
<MythbuntuGuest01> mh i've restarted but the same speed :(
<neopsyche> pdragon: not sure where to start.. i installed some stuff from the repos
<MythbuntuGuest87> Can anyone assist me in installing the diskless service?
<neopsyche> have backend
<neopsyche> not sure what the frontend "is" it says something about a database needing to be setup
<neopsyche> also i am watching TV on XAWTV it works .. so i guess it can work with myth tv also
<pdragon> never used xawtv
<pdragon> you installed mythtv on an existing ubuntu desktop already?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest87, what is the problem?
<MythbuntuGuest87> I installed the diskless service however none of the computers on the network will boot from it
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest87, did you set up your dhcp server?
<MythbuntuGuest87> I tried leaving my DD-WRT router with DHCP and removed it and installed in on my backend, but the only thing that accomplished was losing internet for everything
<MythbuntuGuest87> unless I missed configureing something.
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest87, you can configure ddwrt to do it
<tgm4883_laptop> I did on mine
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<pdragon> neopsyche: have to head out. Check these links: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV for installation & setup & http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/User_Manual:Index for using it afterwards
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest87, this thread helped me  http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4662&highlight=pxe
<tgm4883_laptop> I'll be home in about 2 hours, I can look at my config then
<MythbuntuGuest87> I looked at that and it didn't work out for me
<MythbuntuGuest87> I think it is because I dont know how to make: dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,,192.168.230.1  work on my system
<MythbuntuGuest87> i changed the IP to my IP on the backend
<tgm4883_laptop> yea thats wrong
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe i can login from here
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, apparently not
<MythbuntuGuest01> do somebody know, that work a ato readon 7000 ve and tv out with mythbuntu 8.04? or have a how to for me?
<MythbuntuGuest95> If i followed that thread for the DD-WRT then do i need the DHCP service installed for the diskless botting?
<MythbuntuGuest95> booting*
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<MythbuntuGuest01> :( because updating from 7.10 dont work it will be abordet to the end and say, you system ma be a dont work.. and than it dont work :(
<MythbuntuGuest01> and please report this bug....
<MythbuntuGuest01> ok i must go know bye bye and thanks for oyur help...
<MythbuntuGuest95> hmmm... I must be missing something here with this diskless booting
<KillerKiwi2005> Is there a list of capture cards that are known to work / not work, with mythbuntu?  a wiki page maybe?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest92, i'll post how mine is setup when I get home
<tgm4883_laptop> I believe the problem is that you don't have the location of the image in there
<MythbuntuGuest95> I made the image using the Mythbuntu control center
<MythbuntuGuest95> do I need to do anything beyond there?  Or where should I move it to?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest95, are you the.fubz on the forums?
<MythbuntuGuest95> yes.  I cant figure out how to change my name in IRC =p
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest95, your image is fine where it is.  It's the config in ddwrt that you need to tweak
<tgm4883_laptop>  /nick name
<MythbuntuGuest95> faf
<MythbuntuGuest95> doesn't seem to work... maybe it's because im using the web IRC client
<tgm4883_laptop> I'll answer your question when I get home.  Then I can post my config line and you will be setup
<tgm4883_laptop> looks like it works to me
<fubz> Ok thank you tgm4883.  Do you know about how long untill you are home so i can come back to check?
<tgm4883_laptop> probably about 1 hour 20 minutes
<fubz> alright.
<tgm4883_laptop> I get out of class in 40 minutes, and have 1 stop to make
<laga> diskless questions anyone?
<tgm4883_laptop> fubz, you still there
<laga> fubz: ah, you also posted on the forums
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> he uses ddwrt which is what i use
<fubz> yes im here
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, he's here
<tgm4883_laptop> this is his config line dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,,192.168.230.1
<laga> let me log into my openwrt
<laga> dhcp-boot=ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0,prometheus,192.168.0.137
<tgm4883_laptop> fubz, laga = diskless god
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: ha!
<tgm4883_laptop> only problem is that he is from germany :/
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, what is prometheus again?
<fubz> ya
<fubz> same question =p
<tgm4883_laptop> fubz, it's either his backend or frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> i think backend
<tgm4883_laptop> hostname
<tgm4883_laptop> but IIRC, it isn't needed
<laga> it's the host name of the server where the tftpd resides
<laga> ik forgot what those fields mean and i dont have the dnasmasq.conf documentation handy
<tgm4883_laptop>  dhcp-boot=ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0,,192.168.230.1
<hansoffate> If anyone has some time, could you check out this forum post and see if you got any ideas on how to fix this.    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774442
<tgm4883_laptop> fubz, this should work  dhcp-boot=ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0,,192.168.230.1
<hansoffate> laga: i just realized it was you that posted to me originally
<fubz> does "Apply Settings" work in DD-WRT or should I reboot it?
<tgm4883_laptop> err, i belive it wors
<tgm4883_laptop> what version?
<laga> hansoffate: sorry, the logs provide no clue. maybe you need to run "optimize_mythdb.pl" - you can do that in the control centre, "repair and optimize database" is the name of the button (or something similar)
<hansoffate> laga: i tried the repair and optimize button thorugh the Control Centre
<fubz> Still getting no boot.... no error messages either.  Not that i know if they would even appear.
<laga> fubz: read my reply to your thread in the forums :)
<fubz> Ya my control center is updated.  I know im not very detailed but there are no more details.  I get no error messages, everything to my knowledge has been configured, I followed the wiki 5 times, and followed the DD-WRT thread 3 times to make sure all the settings were "correct"
<laga> fubz: what version of the control centre do you have now?
<hansoffate> laga: is there anyway to just blowout the DB and then upgrade?
<fubz> 0.27-0ubuntu1
<laga> fubz: you need 0.28
<fubz> umm... hmmm.... package manager says that the 0.27 is the latest
<laga> fubz: that's why i said you need to enable the -proposed repo :) it'll go into the normal -updates repo in a few days, after enough people have tested it. the fix didn't go into the normal repos, unfortunately :/
<fubz> haha, don't hate me... but.... how do I do that?
<laga> hansoffate: yes. you can run "drop database mythconverg;" in a mysql shell (mysql -u root -p). then you can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database' to reinitialise the database. of course, you'll lose all your saved stuff :/
<laga> fubz: i'll hate you while i find out the easiest way, brb
<hansoffate> laga: sweet, i'll just lose all the DB stuff, but i'll keep the mpgs of the recorded programs?  I didn't want to realy lose my DB, but id rather lose my DB then reinstall from scratch again
<hansoffate> does that mean all my saved settings as well... basically anything that has to do with myth?
<hansoffate> or just my recorded programs info, watched, deleted, EPG, etc?
<laga> hansoffate: yes. except for minor stuff like your lircrc. you can keep the recordings, but you'll have to re-import then
<laga> hansoffate: there should be a database backup somewhere (don't remember where exactly), maybe that'll work better once restored
<laga> god, the ubuntu wiki drives me nuts sometimes
<laga> fubz: do you mind editing configuration files? ,)
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, he can do it in synaptic
<fubz> I would love to
<laga> oh.
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: then you explain it to him
<laga> i don't use the gUI apps often
<hansoffate> laga: thanks for all the info.  I couldn't find the DB backup.
<laga> hansoffate: i'll try to find out where it lives
<tgm4883_laptop> fubz, are you familiar with synaptic?
<fubz> i have installed a few thigns from it if that counts
<tgm4883_laptop> that works
<tgm4883_laptop> open it up
<laga> hansoffate: /etc/cron.weekly/mythtv-database
<tgm4883_laptop> on the top click "settings" then "repositories"
<laga> take a look at that file :) it'll tell you where to find the backups
<tgm4883_laptop> fubz, then on the third tab of the window that pops up, check the box next to proposed
<hansoffate> alright, i'll take a look.  thanks laga
<fubz> =D there it is! THANKS!
<fubz> lets see if it works though....
<tgm4883_laptop> then just click close on that window, then reload in synaptic
<laga> heh :)
<laga> fubz: if something breaks, let me know in the forums so we can fix it.
<laga> i'm off to watch some mythtv
<fubz> Oh i will
<fubz> lucky you =p
<fubz> I cant get that far yet
<hansoffate> i envy you laga
<hansoffate> lol yesterday before i upgraded to 8.04, I came in here and asked if there would be a problem, because somehow whenever i upgrade, something breaks.  I eventually just did it, and my mythfrontend didn't work.
<hansoffate> not having the frontend sucks, I always have musik playing through it.  if not, i'm watching tv.
<hansoffate> I've gotten so used to having mythtv, I cant watch live tv anymore.
<fubz> While im here, anyone reccomend a remote that will be easy to setup and work?
<tgm4883_laptop> MCEUSB2
<hansoffate> Seconded
<tgm4883_laptop> yea get the windows media center remote
<tgm4883_laptop> it's awesome
<MythbuntuGuest13> greetings all!
<MythbuntuGuest13> laga, are you herE?
<hansoffate> when im trying to drop mysql database, it keeps giving me access denied when im logged in as myself, or if i do it with sudo
<hansoffate> MythbuntuGuest13: he just went to watch some tv
<fubz> is it this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880100851&Tpk=media%2bcenter%2bremote
<tgm4883_laptop> fubz, yes
<fubz> Ok sweet =) can't wait to get it
<hansoffate> yea
<fubz> well new control center didn't help at all
<hansoffate> tgm4883_laptop: I am having troulbe dropping mysql database with "mysql -u mythtv -p"
<hansoffate> it gives me "ERROR 1045 (28000): access denied for user 'hansoffate@localhost' (using password: yes)
<fubz> do you have to be the mythtv user?
<fubz> or whatever the username is for the database
<hansoffate> errr it said 'mythtv@localhost'   i realized the first time i had syntax wrong
<hansoffate> but i still get it when i try to use the mythtv login
<hansoffate> I think i remember the mysql password being randomly generated.  I don't remember what it was.  I just used my login password
<fubz> Well not sure what to do, but i updated my post on the forum, hopefully laga will be back one day to solve this mystery
<hansoffate> wheres your post?
<hansoffate> found it,  nice you got a dd-wrt router.  i've been meaning to put the firmware on mine
<hansoffate> i had one before, but i gave it to a friend when I got a new wirless N router
<MitoFromWork> hey all
<MitoFromWork> any devs around?
<MitoFromWork> superm1: you here?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-30
<Spanky0521> good evening, i was wondering if someone could answer a question
<Spanky0521> i have setup my storage directories and they are mounted, mythtv user and group has read write access to them.  however in the backend setup when i go to exit, it says it can't create a test file and asks if the directory is writeable
<Spanky0521> what did i miss?
<Spanky0521> i got it all fixed....fat fingered the directory permissions
<lanuser> Hello - anyone using a commandir by chance?
<technomalogical> anybody on here having the LIRC problem with Mythbuntu 8.04 Final?
<technomalogical> is anyone having a problem with LIRC in Mythbuntu 8.04 Final?
<technomalogical> I'm having a similar problem to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/207991
<technomalogical> but the suggested fix didn't work for me
<technomalogical> TIA, got IRC in screen, will check in the AM
<TazgodX> im getting an error in mythweb when accessing the videos section
<TazgodX> Could not create a symlink to /var/lib/mythtv/videos, the local MythVideo directory for this hostname (MythBox). Please create a symlink to your MythVideo directory at data/video in order to use the video portions of MythWeb.
<TazgodX> anyone heard of that error?
<rhpot1992> TazgodX: check the faqs
<TazgodX> ive been checking a few places, found nothing on it
<rhpot1991> TazgodX:
<rhpot1991> TazgodX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/FAQs
<TazgodX> ahhhh ;)
<TazgodX> that works now :)
<Wy|laptop> Hrm, is there a reason why my mpeg4 and h.264 playback is hideously slow on my myth box?
<rhpot1991> Wy|laptop: cause they are cpu intensive?
<TazgodX> hmm, why can't i upload images to my DVD covers folder
<TazgodX> im too tired to be working on this still
<rhpot1991> check your perms
<TazgodX> what does it have to be?
<rhpot1991> well all the other mythtv folders are 2775
<rhpot1991> with mythtv:mythtv as the owner
<Wy|laptop> sure, but a 2ghz A64x2 should be able to handle them, no?
<TazgodX> well, i can write to it from within myth, but in mythweb it doesn't save the images when i browse to one, and when i connect via samba and can't manually upload to that folder. i can upload to the regular videos folder
 * Wy|laptop ponders reinstalling windows on the htpc
<rhpot1991> Wy|laptop: I would *think* you should be able to play them back
<Wy|laptop> yeah, me too
<Wy|laptop> but all I get is stutter. Same setup, they play fine under windows or osx
<Wy|laptop> problem with the decode?
<rhpot1991> are you using the correct graphics drivers?
<Wy|laptop> yup
<Wy|laptop> nvidia proprietary
<Wy|laptop> also get the same problem with the open source ones
<rhpot1991> is your cpu maxing out when you see the studders?
<Wy|laptop> yup
<rhpot1991> try playing the video with vlc or some other media player?
<Wy|laptop> tried mplayer, vlc, xine
<Wy|laptop> try playing back http://myeve.eve-online.com/download/videos/Default.asp?a=download&vid=157
<rhpot1991> about to go to bed, sorry
<MythbuntuGuest96> hello, folks
<MythbuntuGuest96> running mythbuntu 8.04 here; is there a way to disable the delete-recording confirmation prompts?
<MythbuntuGuest96> i find i'm almost always certain i want to delete something, but if i make a mistake, can always go to the deleted recordings group to recover.
<MythbuntuGuest96> no need for the extra button presses to select "yes, i'm sure i want to delete", and enter the choice
<TazgodX> hmm, so i have mythweb set up so i can edit info for videos i upload now. and i have it so i can upload images for videos. and it shows up in mythweb correctly, and it shows the image in video manager, but i can't see it when i browse videos.
<TazgodX> found why i can't get my images to show up in Myth. when i upload over the net with mythweb an image for my video its permissions are screwed up. my user can't even access it.
<Ryan1980> hello
<Ryan1980> I would like to help with the MythBuntu manual
<Ryan1980> How can I get involved?
<laga> :)
<laga> hi rage
<laga> err, Ryan1980
<laga> Ryan1980: you can get the source for the documentation there: https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/documentation
<laga> Ryan1980: join #ubuntu-mythtv-dev for devlopment stuff.. i've gotta run now, bbl
<Ryan1980> Ok Laga, thanks for the input.
<Ryan1980> i'll update the documentation with an how to for DVB-S and paytv (this is possible the most difficult setup because of all the configuration possibilities.
<laga> Ryan1980: that'd be great. thanks.
<laga> Ryan1980: if you need to know something about the documentation build process, just ask in #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<Ryan1980> Oke laga, thanks... i'll probably will have to do that.
<Ryan1980> .
<Ryan___> ?
<Ryan___> Ok going ofline, its ehh... what is proper translation... Queensday here, so need to go and party downtown ;)
<Ryan___> laterz!
<selinuxium> I wonder if myth could work with this... http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/449507/-thermaltake-case-dh-101-vf7001bns-blk-lcd-no-psu-remote-vfd.html
<frink_> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/04/30/true_mytilenians/
<frink_> lol
<TelnetManta> any news in the MythBUntu world?
<TelnetManta> thinking abt giving it another go soon.
<TelnetManta> WHY oh WHY is the download of the ISO so slooooow!
<TelnetManta> are there no mirrors?
<TelnetManta> I need to download form GA Tech mirror if possible
<tgm4883_laptop> TelnetManta, there is no GA Tech mirror
<pdragon> can't do a torrent?
<pdragon> they're super fast
<pdragon> damn... i've uploaded 8.04 desktop 27 times since last thurs o.O
<tgm4883_laptop> whats you ratio?
<pdragon> seeding the torrent from my little home connection
<pdragon> 27.869
<tgm4883_laptop> ha!  Mine is Infinity!
<tgm4883_laptop> muhahahahahahahahahaha
<pdragon> mythbuntu has 5.815 ratio :)
<tgm4883_laptop> only because I didn't d/l the torrent, i just uploaded it
<pdragon> hehe
<TelnetManta> tgm4883_laptop: I found the gatech mirror
<TelnetManta> tgm4883_laptop: http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<tgm4883_laptop> TelnetManta, I thought you wanted a mythbuntu mirror?
<TelnetManta> it is
<TelnetManta> They have a link to mythbuntu on that page
<TelnetManta> made me very happy :)
<TelnetManta> only bad thing is Im still only getting 140k download yet I have a 20MB internet connection. Must be busy or throttled now.
<Solarbaby> this 4/20 version of xbmc seems to give me lots of scraping problems
<chairman> does anyone else have problem with x11vnc and mythbuntu? I have a backend server(without frontend) that I want to run vnc on. I have enabled it in the control panel but it doesn't start....
<Spanky521> good morning.  i was wondering if anyone had any expreience with mythtv and the logitech harmony 670
<TelnetManta> Spanky521: I have a 688
<TelnetManta> Can anyone point me to some general instructions for obtaining mythbuntu source so that I can apply a few patches to it?
<cosmic> hi @ all
<cosmic> Sometimes my Mythfrontend crasches and it stucks .... i just see the last picture in LiveTV and i have no Control anymore , here is what dmesg says : http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/208919/
<cosmic> What is this for a crash ? is it cause of the video driver ? thx for help and excause my english
<Spanky521> TelnetManta: How did you go about setting it up?
<laga> cosmic: general protection faults shouldn't happenn
<laga> cosmic: i can't be of much help there.. maybe try testing your RAM, make sure your CPU/GPU doesn't overheat.. here's a wikipedia link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_protection_fault
<jduggan> cosmic: can you ssh/ping it from another machine?
<TelnetManta> I found a harmony lirc.conf file out on the net and used it to get me started
<cosmic> thx guy's , root partition is full ! , damn !!!
<cosmic> i am such an idiot
<Spanky521> Telnet: Ok, but what did you tell the remote you were controlling?
<TelnetManta> oh
<TelnetManta> lol
<TelnetManta> trying to remember
<TelnetManta> let me look online at my config
<TelnetManta> crap, dont have the url on this computer
<TelnetManta> do you have it?
<TelnetManta> found it
<TelnetManta> hold on, if youre still there...
<Spanky521> I'm here....I have the software and website for the remote, i just don't know what to tell the remote i am controlling
<TelnetManta> HauppaugePVR150
<TelnetManta> thats what I set the device up as in the software
<Spanky521> thanks, hopefully that gets me going.  What IR receiver are you using?
<TelnetManta> I made one
<Spanky521> nice, i'm using a homemade one too.
<Spanky521> thanks for the information
<TelnetManta> I mightbe able to get you the lirc configs too
<TelnetManta> just not right this minute, am at work
<TelnetManta> but am actually tryingto install mythbuntu on another backend.. :)
<Spanky521> it's ok,  i think i should be able to get going with that information.
<Spanky521> I assume in th elirc you said you were using the hauppage remote?
<TelnetManta> yes
<TelnetManta> hauppauge lirc config file
<TelnetManta> modified slightly
<Spanky521> awesome, that should get me going.  Thanks!
<TelnetManta> anyone here?
<TelnetManta> small issue with mythbuntu
<cosmic> i had to reinstall , all myth* components ... and now i have the problem that i hear sound in LiveTV mode but i just see a picture with green blue and red pixel ?! is there a codec missing ?
<cosmic> hi TelnetManta
<cosmic> TelnetManta: whitch issue do you have ?
<TelnetManta> i figured it out
<TelnetManta> had a issue with my mysql login
<cosmic> ok
<TelnetManta> but
<TelnetManta> still wanting to find info on how to extract the source for mythbuntu in order to apply some patches.
<laga> what bits do you need? mythtv?
<iamlindoro__> you can apt-get source packagename if that's any help
<immensewok> Has anyone had any luck getting a channel changing script to work under Hardy? I've got the Motorola DCT700 (Comcast) STB working from the command line (irsend ...) but not from a script. Its making it impossible to record anything.
<tgm4883> immensewok, works here on hardy amd64 and a directv box via usb-serial
<immensewok> I'm using a pentium 4 3GHz and a CommandIR blaster. I'm also using the same python script I used under Fiesty. Where did you get your script?
<tgm4883> immensewok, http://www.pdp8.net/directv/directv.shtml  Version 1.9
<iamlindoro__> that's not going to get him very far w/ his Motorola box
<immensewok> true but I'll take a look when I get home
<immensewok> My issue is, things were working perfectly under Fiesty but the upgrade hosed a ton of stuff. I managed to get everything back except the channel change script (and as I said the blaster works) bit I don't know enough Python to start messing with the script.
<tgm4883> iamlindoro_, no it wont
<tgm4883> just FYI
<tgm4883> mine also doesn't change via IR
<tgm4883> so if you dig though that script you might find non IR related stuff that could be confusing
<tgm4883> I haven't looked into the script lately
<iamlindoro__> immensewok, Multiple options here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Motorola_DCT700_Channel_Change_Script
<tgm4883> immensewok, is that a digital cable box?
<immensewok> those are the scripts i'm talking about. i should have been clearer
<iamlindoro__> Although if neither work a channel change script need only be four or so lines, pretty simple to cook up
<iamlindoro__> tgm4883, It's moto's lowest end SD cable box
<immensewok> tgm4883, yes its a digital box. the link above has the exact picture
<iamlindoro__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer#head-534df4fca92a8c4e96c29294f41465745dcfeb43
<iamlindoro__> It can be as simple as that, and as you say irsend works, no reason that script shouldn't since that's all it uses
<tgm4883> immensewok, what link?
<immensewok> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer#head-534df4fca92a8c4e96c29294f41465745dcfeb43
<immensewok> oops
<iamlindoro__> change REMOTE_NAME to be the DCT700's remote name in lircd.conf, change "select" to whatever you call your "OK" or "select" key in lircd.conf, and it should work fine
<immensewok> i meant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Motorola_DCT700_Channel_Change_Script
<tgm4883> ah I see it now
<tgm4883> I'm guessing no working firewire on that box
<immensewok> iamlindoro__ thank you. i'm at work so i can't test anything but you've given me something new to mess with
<iamlindoro__> no firewire period, coaxial and composite are the outs
<tgm4883> ah
 * tgm4883 has to run
<tgm4883> immensewok, can you test the script from the command line?
<tgm4883> hopefully if you get any errors we can help you with them
<immensewok> tgm, that's a good point. i've been running myth and not changing channels but i never bothered to run the script directly and never got any output. seems like that should've been the first thing to try
<tgm4883> yea thats what I did
<tgm4883> you should just be able to do
<tgm4883> ./scriptname channelnum
<immensewok> ok, now i want to ditch work and try some stuff. the boss is out of town so its ok, right?
<immensewok> thanks tgm 4883 and iamlindoro_, i'm not stuck anymore.
<Narcboy> anybody get mythbuntu and dishnetwork, Serial IR to work?
<TazgodX> im trying to get the serial IR to work all together
<Narcboy> same here.. I have the new mythbuntu 8.04, pvr350, dishnetwork, streamzap remote, and dishnetwork 322 box. with IR cable I bout
<Narcboy> bought
<Narcboy> I"m clueless how to configure it.. do I just change the lirc.conf file, and restart?
<TazgodX> i have mythbuntu 8.04, PVR-350, AT&T U-Verse, hauppage remote, and motorola VIP-1200 box with serial IR blaster i bought
<TazgodX> lol
<TazgodX> i can't get IR blaster to work
<Narcboy> how are you using the haupage remote?? the IR blaster cable it came with to the 350card ?
<TazgodX> yeah
<TazgodX> tahts an IR receiver
<TazgodX> i have a serial IR blaster
<TazgodX> thats seperate
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-01
<Narcboy> ok.. I never got that to work, and I was using a streamzap prior to receiving the pvr350
<Narcboy> i'm looking at commandir right now and it generated a chchange.sh dish5 $1 for me
<doulouns> hi!
<doulouns> I'm sorry but I'd need help with Mythtv
<doulouns> I'm trying to use it with my joypad and when I push a button the screen turns black for two seconds and is normal 2 second later, it makes the use of this pad very uncomfortable...
<doulouns> is there anybody here?
<doulouns> it seems not....
<TelnetManta> Can anyone help me figure out why mythbuntu is giving me only a solid blue screen when watching tv but I see a picture under recordings?
<tgm4883_laptop> laga!
<immensewok> restart X
<tgm4883_laptop> stopping GDM     [OK]
<tgm4883_laptop> starting GDM         [FAIL]
<tgm4883_laptop> geez immensewok what button did you push?
<immensewok> ctrl+alt+del
<tgm4883_laptop> you caused a netsplit.  I'm going to have to ask you to not do that while logged into IRC
<TelnetManta> lol
<immensewok> ?
<TelnetManta> tgm4883_laptop: Did you see my question, I know you can help
<tgm4883_laptop> nm
 * tgm4883_laptop scrolls up
<TelnetManta> new mythbuntu install, blue screen while watching tv?
<tgm4883_laptop> solid blue screen?
<TelnetManta> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> have you looked at your logs?
<TelnetManta> but have video in recordings
<TelnetManta> blushes... not yet
<tgm4883_laptop> Troubleshooting FAQ
<tgm4883_laptop> Step 1)  Look at logs
<tgm4883_laptop> Step 2)  Make sure you did Step 1
<tgm4883_laptop> Step 3)  If looking at the logs didn't help, then you didn't look at the right logs ;)
<TelnetManta> lol
<TelnetManta> ah " Unknown video codec.  Please go into the TV Settings,"
<TelnetManta> duuuh
<TelnetManta> but not that simple.
<TelnetManta> i know the cable signal isnt mpeg4... and rtjpg isnt working.
<tgm4883_laptop> what tuner?
<TelnetManta> bt frame grabber
<TelnetManta> wintv
<TelnetManta> bt878
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> and you are encoding it into what?
<TelnetManta> set to btjpeg
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> I actually am not sure the issue.  I've never dealt with either btjpeg or rtjpeg
<tgm4883_laptop> any other errors in the frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> seems like a codec issue though
<TelnetManta> changed encoding to mpeg4
<TelnetManta> now get error flushing buffer
<tgm4883_laptop> system specs?
<tgm4883_laptop> that makes sense, IIRC mpeg4 needs a beefy system to encode into mpeg4 in real time
<TelnetManta> amd 6400 3ghz
<TelnetManta> 1gb ram
<TelnetManta> its encoding as I can see the recording afterwards
<greggnj> evening.  i was wondering if anyone had any experience with concordace; the program used to program logitech harmony remotes
<TelnetManta> anyone around? got a package quesiton
<TelnetManta> question
<TelnetManta> laga: ?
<TelnetManta> superm1: ?
<technoma1ogical> is anyone having a problem with LIRC in Mythbuntu 8.04 Final?
<technoma1ogical> I'm having a similar problem to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/207991
<technoma1ogical> but the suggested fix didn't work for me
<Wy|laptop> yeah, my remote default configuration is crap :P
<Wy|laptop> but no, lirc works here
<Wy|laptop> amd64, though
<technoma1ogical> 8.04?
<Wy|laptop> yeah
<technoma1ogical> fresh install or upgrade?
<Wy|laptop> fresh
<technoma1ogical> I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it
<technoma1ogical> ok maybe not  :P
<Wy|laptop> not sure .. I was tracking the 8.04 beta stuff until it shat itself :P
<Wy|laptop> then I went for a full reinstall
<Wy|laptop> though at this point I'm pondering making this mythbox into a MCE box
<technoma1ogical> the modules seem to install correctly but starting lirc fails
<technoma1ogical> I've been running BeyondTV on this box for about 3 years now
<technoma1ogical> tired of windows issues, but everytime I try mythtv it's always "not quite there yet"
<Wy|laptop> heh, sorta.
<Wy|laptop> myth works okay for the most part
<Wy|laptop> but :P to keep up with the devs I keep upgrading like an idiot
<majoridiot> *ahem*
<Wy|laptop> :P
<majoridiot> not all idiots have upgraded at all
<majoridiot> ;)
<technoma1ogical> hehehe
<lanuser> Hello
<lanuser> I have a weird issue with my lirc blaster, when I send_once the STB doesn't receive the number, but if I do a send_start it receives many, any idea why send_once wouldn't work?  Some timing issue in lircd.conf?
<confuzed> quick question... does anyone have a decent guide for installing 8.04 on a mac mini... is it pretty cut and dry for a frontend or a hdhomrun based backend system?
<rhpot1991> superm1: I noticed something weird the other night, tried to play back a file that my 2nd backend was currently recording, and it was very unhappy, kept freezing.  I wonder if it has something to do with the wifi on that box or what, seems odd since the same box was recording and playing.  Box can definitely handle playback and recording of SD at the same time, as it used to be my master backend.
<superm1> on 0.20, my machines were all a lot nicer about that stuff too
<superm1> just higher requirements it semes
<rhpot1991> hummmm, I suppose I can test it some time
<rhpot1991> I think I did that with it as the master backend on 0.21 though
<baalsgate> anyone know how to speed up the frontend menu ?
<baalsgate> i wass using identical hardware running a fc6 setup and the menu was 500 times faster than it is now , problems with menu speed in ubuntu are all over google but cant find a solution
<baalsgate> its in qt mode not gl
<baalsgate> anyone know how to speed up the frontend menu ?
<baalsgate> unkonwn font: bigtitle in textarea:  ldl ???????????????????????????/////
<xukun> I just installed mythbuntu on existing ubuntu 8.04. but when I start mythtv fronted I get the message "No UPNP backends found"
<xukun> hmm anybody
<xukun> ?
<baalsgate> sounds like the back end isnt running to me
<baalsgate> UPNP is a router protocol for port forwarding I believe
<xukun> baalsgate, I just installed I dont have backends yet. I ,m trying to configure it for first time now
<laga> baalsgate: no.
<laga> baalsgate: upnp can do that, but mythtv uses the av media stuff
<laga> yeah, the backend needs to be running
<baalsgate> laga ok right
<xukun> how can I run the backend?
<baalsgate> sudo /etc/init.d/myhtbackend start
<xukun> baalsgate, I dont have that. there is no /etc/init.d/mythbacked
<xukun> mythbackend
<baalsgate>  how about /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend
<xukun> no I don't have that either
<baalsgate> xukun have you read the install guide ?
<xukun> baalsgate, I did
<baalsgate> xukun what have you actualy done ?
<xukun> I flowed this howto: http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<baalsgate> did you down load this http://www.mythbuntu.org/documentation/mythbuntu_8.04_installation.pdf
<xukun> baalsgate, I think I see what I missed now. sorry for this all
<baalsgate> noprob
<hugolp> anyone has found a solution for the Nova-t-500 working randomly in 8.04?
<xukun> baalsgate, I want to configure I system role which holds all my video so clients can connect and play the video.So I need to choose the Primary backend option from the mythbuntu control center yes?
<baalsgate> you need a backend somewhere
<baalsgate> the backend does all the work the frontend is just for a client only machine so for starter use the option for both
<baalsgate> latter when you have the simple setup working then make a client only to connect to your working backend
<xukun> both you mean: Primary backend and fronted?
<baalsgate> yes good place to satar
<baalsgate> start
<xukun> thanks
<baalsgate> once you have your setup working then start with another machine as a client <frontend>
<xukun> ok please don,t go away
<baalsgate> lol orrra i feel needed :)
<baalsgate> I have issues with my frontend menu having heaps of lag in changing menus  anyone got any ideas about that  ?
<baalsgate> its pissing me off i dont know if my remote is not working for like 5 seconds
<The_Dr> How do you take screenshots in mythbuntu from he live disc
<The_Dr> !screenshot
<laga> use "import" from the imagemagick tools?
<The_Dr> no imagemagik
<laga> install it?
<The_Dr> In live cd mode?
<laga> yes?
<The_Dr> nah bugger that, I only want screenshie for a booklet for school
<xukun> baalsgate, maybe it has nothing to do with it. but does xvinfo command from console show your video card?
<The_Dr> there is no gnome-screenshot either
<The_Dr> or ksnapshot
<laga> The_Dr: just use import?
<laga> if you want screenshots, i don't see why you wouldn't install a tool to do that :)
<hugolp> anyone knows a solution for the nova-t-500 under hardy?
<famicom> does it work under linux to begin with
<hugolp> famicom:  yes, its detected automatically in hardy but randomly fails to lock on channels and dmesg shows a lot of this [66067.351593] mt2060 I2C read failed
<hugolp> in gutsy, feisty and edgy you had to recompile the dvb kernel and then it worked without a problem
<laga> hugolp: did it work before in hardy?
<laga> eg in an earlier kernel version
<hugolp> laga:  I havent tried hardy release candidates, I installed final hardy only, but I have read in forums and launchpad that at the end they got it working. It seems the problem is a bug in the usb part of the kernel, and a patch existed to solve it, but it seems it wasnt applied to the final release
<famicom> well speaking of which
<famicom> when i recompile my kernel i cannot install fglrx
<laga> hugolp: then take a look at the source code to find out iof the patch was applied
<hugolp> laga:  I have never recompiled a kernel, I dont know even where to start looking
<laga> hugolp: don't recompile, just look at the source to see if the changes from the patch are there
<xukun> my backend is running now. how can I connect the client with it?
<hugolp> xukun:  just launch the client
<xukun> hugolp, sorry I was away. Ok will will start the client
<xukun> hugolp, don't I need to configure the client to tell where the backend is for example?
<hugolp> xukun:  open the client and the configuration page will appear
<xukun> hugolp, I find the configuration option
<xukun> hmm is there a way to test if the fronted is connecting to the backend?
<hugolp> xukun:  try to play tv
<hugolp> if it plays its connected
<hugolp> if not its not
<xukun> hugolp, I dont have a tv card. I only have movie's on the backend on my /home/xukun/films
<hugolp> xukun:  then Im not sure if you need the backend...
<xukun> and I want to play this movie's on my fronted
<hugolp> I can watch the recorded movies even when the backend is not running
<hugolp> xukun:  and whats stoping you?
<xukun> well..
<xukun> how can I play the movies on the backend which is different machine than the fronted  on my fronted machine?
<hugolp> xukun:  if you just want to play movies you may want to look at elisa
<hugolp> xukun:  I know mythtv streams the tv but Im not sure if mythvideo streams. Someone here could confirm this.
<hugolp> xukun:  if it doesnt you have to share the video folder (using nfs or samba) so the front-end computer can access the files in the backend computer
<xukun> now I,m really confused ..
<xukun> hugolp, ok then I want to share the movie folders. Is there quick way to do this or do I have to read all about nfs firs?
<hugolp> xukun:  no, there is a quick way ubuntuguide.org
<hugolp> xukun:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#NFS_Server <- this works for hardy as well
<xukun> hugolp, thanks a lot
<hugolp> I though .21 had the feature that simultaneous recordings from channels in the same multiplexor only took one turner
<DaveMorris> hugolp: its strange since I have the 500 working fine
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  I am testing right now and I think I have found the solution
<hugolp> its so stupid it makes me cry
<DaveMorris> which is?
<DaveMorris> hugolp: that feature is correct, you can tell a tunner how many channels you simultaneously want to record.
<hugolp> I put this line in options : "options dvb_usb_dib0700 force_lna_activation=1" wich I copied from the mythtv wiki for the previous Ubuntu versions. But it seems now the line should be like this "options dvb-usb-dib0700 force_lna_activation=1". I am not sure if that is the problem, I have been with the backend with some minutes and it has worked fine, but need to wait some hours to see if the problem ocurs again. If it doesnt I will post to launchpad.
<laga> i dont think it's the problem. IIRC at least modprobe will convert underscores to hyphens (or was it the other way around?)
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  where do I find the option for how many simultaneous channels I want to record?
<hugolp> laga:  damm, I wanted to be optimistic...
<hugolp> the option about how many simultaneous channels I want to record is in the backend configuration I am guessing?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> mythtv-setup
<DaveMorris> then capture cards --> your card --> recording options
<hugolp> ok
<DaveMorris> and edit the number in "max recordings"
<hugolp> so the difference between _ and - wont change much? then I really dont know whats going on with the nova-t-500
<laga> hugolp: i don't know. it may help, but i doubt it :)
<laga> hugolp: feel free to prove me wrong
<hugolp> laga:  the bug takes a while to appear, so tonight or tomorrow Ill check
<DaveMorris> hugolp: which wiki did you follow?  Because all I did was download the firmware and put it in the correct place, then do the modprobe options
<xukun> hugolp, you are life saver. thank you so much. Things are looks realy good. I can now play the movie on my fronted through the nfs mount point. I see all the movie in the remote pc. hte only thing left is: How can I see the covers of the movies and albums?
<DaveMorris> I didn't manually build anything myself
<hugolp> xukun:  :) I dont really remember how to get the covers, I did the first time but I got tired of doing it. I remember you could get them from imdb.com at configureation -> video something
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  I dindnt download any drivers in Hardy. The card was detected automatically.
<hugolp> I had to download drivers and recompile the dvb kernel part for edgy, feisty and gutsy, but not for hardy
<xukun> hmm well that is ok my friend thanks a lot for all your help so far
 * DaveMorris wonders why your having problems
<DaveMorris> mine works fine with transmission from Crystal Place (30 miles) although when my signal booster had blown it didnt :(
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  this is the wiki I had followed since feisty http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_500_PCI and thats where I got the line for options.
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  I know the problem its not in my installation, cause its exactly the same I had with feisty and gutsy and I didnt had not even one problem
<DaveMorris> you using the remote on it
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  no. Its just a server. It doesnt even have screen
<DaveMorris> same config as me, although I did turn something off in mythtv-setup
<DaveMorris> let me check what it was
<DaveMorris> I set "use quick tuning" to Never
<DaveMorris> in the video sources screen
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  got to go for lunch now, but I will try that option on the server after. thanks
<MythbuntuGuest42> I just installed 8.04 and know very little about linux.  I have all of my videos stored on a windows box and all I want to do is use MythTV to serve the videos.  How can I point the backend at the windows share?
<jduggan> MythbuntuGuest42: share your drive and mount -t smbfs
<jduggan> drive/folder
<xukun> I can seem te select the items on dvd menu. Is there somekind of option I need to enable?
<laga> are you using the internal mythtv playeR? do you get a menu when you hit "m"?
<greggnj> Is there a HOWTO somewhere to get a remote control working in Myth?  For the love of god I cannot get my remote to work for me
<xukun> laga, I think mythbuntu is uisng mplayer as default player. I get menu but I can not select the options either from the keyboard or the remote
<laga> i dont know if mplayer supports DVD menus
<laga> xukun: what menu do you get? a menu in the left upper corner?
<xukun> laga, I get the normal dvd menu, eeh the one that you can choose things like chapters subs language..
<xukun> greggnj, what brand of remote are you using
<greggnj> xukun: Logitech Harmony 670.  I am able to load the Logitech software on a different PC.  Have a mac that i used, since I gave up trying to concordance to run on my linux laptop
<greggnj> i have the remote set to control a windows media pc, and have selected the phillips mce remote in myth but nothing.
<greggnj> i have checked dmesg and the drivers are being loaded for the ir receiver, lirc sees it without any issue
<xukun> greggnj, sorry m8 I dont think I can help. And you realdy googled around didn't you?
<greggnj> I've looked around yes.  Is there some testing I can do to see if the remote is even hitting the receiver and lirc?
<TelnetManta> greggnj:
<TelnetManta> greggnj: ping
<TelnetManta> greggnj: set your harmony to control a hauppaug PVR150
<TelnetManta> I use a Harmony688 on my myth box and it works perfectly
<greggnj> I didn't see that option in the logitech software.
<greggnj> in myth, what do you set your remote to?
<TelnetManta> I didnt use the remote menu like in mythbuntu..
<TelnetManta> its a custom lirc file
<greggnj> ahh ok.  Do you happen to have a copy of the lirc file? or can i get it somewhere online
<TelnetManta> just backing up my system for a reinstall
<TelnetManta> let me see
<greggnj> awesome
<greggnj> thanks
<TelnetManta> http://www.internetworkpro.org/pastebin/2390
<TelnetManta> theres a paste of my file
<greggnj> awesome thanks!  This works with the version of myth that is included in mythbutnu 8.04?
<TelnetManta> dunno yet Im fixing to upgrade
<TelnetManta> should though its just lirc
<greggnj> yah true.  I suppose we'll find out.  What version were you running?
<TelnetManta> i was on ubuntu 7.04 with a source install of myth
<Seeker`> is there a way of stopping people quitting mythtv by repeatedly pressing esc?
<TelnetManta> Seeker`: its configurable
<Seeker`> ah, cool
<hugolp> Seeker`:  my mythtv doesnt quit by repeadtedly presing esc
<hugolp> and I didnt configure anything. Its the default here
<greggnj> telnet: thanks a bunch..hopefully i can get this damn thing working..it's the only thing that i really need to get going...everything else is just small tweaks
<Seeker`> hugolp: That was phrased badyl - pressing esc to go back through menus, pressing esc again and the pressing down + enter
<hugolp> oh, so you want people to never be able to quite mythtv?
<hugolp> *quit
<TelnetManta> you can change the key mapping is what I was saying.......
<jordioriol> hello
<hugolp> bones tardes jordioriol
<jordioriol> hola
<jordioriol> any1 know if i can configure mythbuntu to watch dvb channels with an analog capture device?
<iamlindoro__> only if you've got a DVB Set Top Box and capture one of its analog outs
<hugolp> jordioriol:  una tarjeta analogica no pot veure canals dvb (o tdt que es el nom daquí)
<jordioriol> ty
<sebrock> anyone using the iMON LCD screen?
<Seeker`> Am I right in thinking that I cannot use the composite and tuner inputs on my pvr150 at the same time?
<majoridiot> Seeker`, yes, that is correct.
<TelnetManta> with the new version out I cant believe this chan isnt busier!
<laga> it's probably working well for everyone.
<laga> the devs have achieved nirvana.
<TelnetManta> :-)
<TelnetManta> I likeit
<TelnetManta> installinga new frontend right now
<laga> i'm glad it's working for you
<TelnetManta> gotta try to get my component out to work in a bit. Hope its just a matter of dropping in my backed up xorg
<crow> DL iso file to try it out :)
<TelnetManta> anyone noticed that locate doesnt workin 8.04?
<iamlindoro__> Works ok--- did you run updatedb?
<iamlindoro__> possibly preceded by sudo
<TelnetManta> well now its working. maybe I just didnt give it long enough to build the DB
<TelnetManta> well, mythtv-setup still likes to bomb on scanning I see.
<laga> TelnetManta: did you run it from packages?
<TelnetManta> yes
<laga> or without the wrapper script?
<laga> ah
<TelnetManta> I clicked on it from the control panel
<laga> okay, that's with the wrapper script ;)
<TelnetManta> i like the wrapper scripts an things in this release
<TelnetManta> very slick and professional
<TelnetManta> Its at a whole new level now if you ask me
<TelnetManta> If we could only include the 'patches' to enable scanning of NA dvb-s we'de be all set!
<laga> danielk is working on a new channel scanner for 0.21.. but AFAIK, NA dvb-s needs sasc ;)
<DaveMorris> hugolp: your T-500 working now?
<DaveMorris> ﻿ hugolp: your T-500 working now?
<DaveMorris> TelnetManta: where are you using dvb-s from?
<DaveMorris> or which country even
<iamlindoro__> Bellsouth = USA
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  you know what? it seems its working. At least, it has done a couple of recordings. Before, hardy had never got to this point. Dmesg doesnt show any of the IC2 warnings. And the most funny thing is that I havent changed the mythtv backend configuration like you suggested yet. It seems the problem was the _ and the - in the options line.
<hugolp> I want to wait some hours more until I assume its working.
<laga> that's really interesting.
<hyphun> hi there,
<hyphun> i'm just installing mythtv on ubuntu hardy, and I ran into my first problem.
<hyphun> i've google a bit, but can't seem to find a solution...
<hyphun> How do you select a XMLTV grabber instead of schedulesdirect? i live in europe...
<iamlindoro__> hyphun, you need to install your grabber properly first before it will show up in mythtv-setup
<iamlindoro__> ie tv_grab_whatever --configure
<hyphun> and where do I install it? in the control centre?
<iamlindoro__> figure out what your xmltv grabber is and google how to install/set itup
<hyphun> ah, ok. I just migrated from Knoppmyth, which i installed a year ago, so it's far back in my memory!
<hyphun> thanks a lot!
<iamlindoro__> no problem
<iamlindoro__> usually it's what I said above
<iamlindoro__> ie
<iamlindoro__> ./tv_grab_nl --configure
<iamlindoro__> but that's just generally speaking... once you have set it up right, it will show up as a grabber in mythtv-setup
<hyphun> Ok, will try it right now!
<laga> no, thaT's not quite right
<laga> it should always show up in mythtv
<laga> if it's baseline compliant
<laga> configuration will take place in mythtv-setup (in a terminal window), and each video source will have its own config file
<laga> so tv_grab_nl --configure isn't enough
<iamlindoro__> laga, All I said was it won't show up as a selectable option until it's configured--- which is true AFAIK
<iamlindoro__> obviously it will still need to be associated with a video source, but it won't be an option until the tv_grab configure line is run
<laga> no, it's wrong :)
<laga> it'll show up if it's returned by tv_find_grabbers
<iamlindoro__> Hmm, didn't prove to be the case in helping multiple people in the past-- what I said above was the case then... oh well, perhaps that was issues with their particular grabbers
<hyphun> ﻿iamlindoro__: ./tv_grab_nl --configure
<hyphun> in which directory do i run that command? or should i find one on the internet first? got a little confused there.
<iamlindoro__> hyphun, Not going to get you far if you don't live in the netherlands, by the way...
<iamlindoro__> That was just an example, you need to configure the grabber for wherever you live
<iamlindoro__> and you can't configure a grabber you don't have, so all of this depends on actually having your grabber installed
<hyphun> ah, ok, thanks
<laga> hyphun: you'll need to have the xmltv package installed
<hyphun> yes, i just installed that package. they have a grabber for belgium, nice!
<hyphun> finished configuring the grabber... now let's fire up the mythtv-setup again.
<hyphun> damn, i had to go trough the whole grabber-setup again... so you just have to install XMLTV, and launch mythtv-setup, it will start the --configure option in a terminal window for you!
<hyphun> :D
<iamlindoro__> ahhh, laga, I misunderstood, didn't realize mythbuntu had added fanciness, was only speaking from experience with a base Myth install on j. random distro... apologies
<hyphun> no problem!
<hyphun> now you know! :d
<hyphun> now i'm running mythfilldatabase --manual.
<hyphun> one last thing: should i install any drivers for my pvr-150 or does mythtv communicate with it directly?
<iamlindoro__> modules for the 150 are included in all ubuntu/mythbuntu versions
<laga> iamlindoro__: no, it's the same everywhere with a recent enough xmltv and mythtv
<laga> hyphun: btw, mythfilldatabase --manual --preset will often work better because it lets you adda  preset for each channel. eg assign a number to the channel
<iamlindoro__> Hmmm, wonder why I had seen that behavior before, then.  Guess They might have been using old XMLtv or something.
<laga> in the US, the frequency id is used for that, but in europe frequency ids often are alphanumeric which doesn't work too well with remotes. (AFAIK & IIRC, it's been a while since i used that stuff)
<hyphun> laga: it asks me now for a channel ID, a channel name, a channel callsign and a channel number, so...
<hyphun> i suppose the channel ID lets me sort it, no?
<hyphun> i seem to remember that for knoppmyth.
<laga> hyphun: can you read german?
<hyphun> a bit, why?
<laga> i've written a guide on that a few years ago, but it's in german ;)
<hyphun> ah, ok, meinen deutsch ist nicht so super gut, aber ich koennte es lesen...
<hyphun> :p
<laga> http://www.mythwiki.de/index.php?title=HOWTO_Mythfilldatabase#Mythfilldatabase_--manual
<laga> it assumes you're using --preset
<hyphun> ah, ok
<hyphun> when i used it with knoppmyth, i set most of the settings using mythweb, that seemed a lot easier to do, especially when you made mistakes in the mythfilldatabase --manual...
<laga> true
<laga> do you have analog or dvb?
<hyphun> a pvr-150, analog.
<hyphun> is it normal xawtv isn't working yet? :p
<hyphun> should i worry?
<laga> xawtv doesnt work with ivtv cards
<laga> don't worry
<hyphun> ah, ok, any program with which you can check it out quickly?
<laga> mplayer
<laga> mplayer /dev/video0
<laga> should give you some noise ;)
<hyphun> yes! it does! :p
<hyphun> why does it ask it two times for every channel? i thought it finished, but it starts again...
<laga> hyphun: oops. use --max-days 1 ;)
<laga> t might be safe to ctrl+c
<hyphun> and third time now... ah, ok.. thanks
<laga> _might_
<laga> ;)
<hyphun> ok :d
<hyphun> fingers crossed :p
<hyphun> what's the port or url to reach mythweb? http://localhost... ?
<laga> localhost/mythweb
<hyphun> tried that one... doesn't work... maybe because my backend isn't running during mythfilldatabase...
<hyphun> ok, mytfilldatabase finished running with max-days 1, should i run a complete one now?
<laga> sure
<laga> --max-days 1 is particularly useful for --manual
<hyphun> yeah, i saw! :p
<hyphun> thanks for all the help, guys! i'm quickly gonna reboot to see if it all works as it should...
<Ghst_Wlf> Hello, I have problems with my ZAP miniDTV, usb DVB-T stick. (E3C EC168)
<Ghst_Wlf> It only finds it as a USB keyboard
<hti_pro> hey guys any issues with the new ubuntu and mythtv
<laga> yes
<hyphun> :( it isn't working... my recorder failed... what's the easiest log to check?
<laga> hyphun: /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log and mythfrontend.log
<hyphun> i can't connect to mytweb... any idea why not?
<laga> what's the error message?
<hyphun> The requested URL /mythweb was not found on this server
<hyphun> ok, i found out the apache installation is a bit weird on my system.
<hyphun> i found the path to the mythweb install
<hyphun> it is /var/www/mythweb
<hyphun> but if i check /var/www/index.html, it says "it works!"
<hyphun> but when i go to http://localhost
<laga> odd
<hyphun> it says "hello, it is working"
<laga> yeah, because /var/www/index.html is in the / of your http
<laga> d
<hyphun> i remember something vaguely about using multiple apache directories...
<hyphun> found another "home" directory of apache in ~/public_html
<hyphun> and that index.htm is saying "hello, it is working. so..."
<laga> is that mythbuntu 8.04?
<hyphun> yes, it is, but it is an upgrade from 7.10. I copied the mytweb directory to ~/public.html.
<hyphun> have to change the permissions, i guess.
<laga> ah, so it's a custom setup.
<hyphun> i guess so... i'm a tinkerer... sometimes too much...
<hyphun> got it!
<hyphun> weehah!
<hyphun> I followed the install doc...
<laga> which one?
<hyphun> from mytweb.
<hyphun> mythweb
<hyphun> it explained everything, there was a sample mythweb.conf file i had to adjust and copy to the "extra config" folder of my apache installation
<hyphun> i had to point mythweb to my custom webserver-folder
<laga> the ubuntu/mythbuntu magc just copes that mythweb.conf.apache into place.. be careful, now you can't use mythweb password stuff in the mythbuntu control centre. just a FYI :)
<hyphun> yes, i know... in that file they said something about passwords. i'll check that one out, but first i have to get my backend working properly
<hyphun> how do i delete storage groups ?
<hyphun> i'm not used yet to that concept.
<hyphun> got it!
<hyphun> had to specify the frequency and the channel number it seems...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-02
<hyphun> and secured mythweb! yihaa!
<hyphun> cya alll!
<mojo> greets.  we are planning to build a mythbox shortly, and were considering the pcHD-5500 card.  We have Comcast cable in middle Tennessee.  Anyone know how this card works on comcast cable?  We don't subscribe to any premium channels (it's for the internet), but I am also curious about options with encrypted channels (if thats how it works)
<mojo> with a mythbox though we may try the a premium movie channel so we can make the best use of it
<ahave> hello. I have a mplayer question.. on DVD playback I have audio, but I do not have video. Instead I get a scrambled pinkish image. Can anyone offer advice?
<ahave> mojo, hello. i live in east-TN, also have comcast. I dont know for sure, but I believe you will have to have a box from comcast to decrypt their premium channels.
<ahave> mojo, however, with their standard package you get the network channels and a few others.
<mojo> then i take it's feed into the card?
<mojo> what ever happened to cablecard for descrambling them?
<mojo> ahave: we have the standard package.  fixing to build a mythbox and looking at the pcHD-5500
<mojo> but we may want premium channel or two once it's set up
<mojo> well i am searching the mythtv wiki and the ubuntu-mythtv channle
<mojo> wish me luck
<mojo> okay... i am finding that there are no cablecard options... ah well, standard channels are fine.  just hoping for options.
<mojo> thanks anyways
<ahave_> sorry, mojo. laptop cut out on me
<mojo> np
<mojo> i am finding some answers... no joy for cablecard on linux, and ati has the only option but its windows only.  apparently CableCard people won't cert. stuff that isn't closed so they can "protect" the content stream.  silly drm-ologists.
<mojo> but it looks like nJoy+1 for unencrypted streams ATSC/QAM
<mojo> at least i think so
<mojo> my brother is having a birthday and has been building a box to make a myth back end; we wanted to get him this card if we can
<ahave_> i am using just using the hdhomerun dual network tuner.. seems to work 'ok' so far. really havent gotten around to using it yet
<ahave_> every now and then, when booting up multiple instances of mythtvfront end will load.. ranging from 3 to 7 or so
<ahave_> has anyone experienced this?
<Lossif> has anyone had a problem mounting a mythbuntu samba share?
<Lossif> I can mount graphically in ubuntu
<Lossif> but when I try to add it to fstab it just says it can't find it
<q_a_z_steve> Can anyone recommend a linux program to remaster DVD's like DVD Shrink?
<TelnetManta> can anyone help me get going in the right direction with configuring my remote?
<TelnetManta> I have the lirc config file for my remote
<TelnetManta> and a homemode serial rx that worked on my previous installation
<mojo> any experience with a windows front end?  we will run a myth back-end over gig network (we wired the house & built a gig switch/server with the cable internet hung off a 10Mbps card).  I run a linux desktop and we will prob. build a linux myth front end for the living room.  but my housemates have windows desktops... can they view mythtv content or is there some streaming option?
<mojo> q_a_z_steve: . i have dv9to5 i think but have not tested it yet.  there is also k9copy
<q_a_z_steve> mojo: that seems more to do automatic stuff, I want to remove special features and that, maybe even have no menu, just to preserve quality.
<mojo> you want a dvdshrink on windows clone.  i have heard you can run dvdsrhink under wine.
<Lossif> Is there any known issues with trying to mount mythbuntu 8.04 in linux?
<ahave_> i am trying to setup DVD playback. and i get this error:  http://www.rafb.net/p/kisM8w30.html
<ahave_> I setup a link from /dvd/cdrom to /dev/dvd
<TelnetManta> help??????? setting up remote
<NWolf> I was wondering if anyone can help me with IR remote on Mythubuntu 8.04. I have IR working as verified by mode2 with my modified Xbox remote DVD playback kit.  However, when I start Mythfrontend, I get an error in daemon.log.
<NWolf> The error is: May  1 20:58:12 mediacenter lircd-0.8.3pre1[4119]: accepted new client on /dev/lircd
<NWolf> May  1 20:58:12 mediacenter lircd-0.8.3pre1[4119]: couldn't find a compatible USB device
<NWolf> Then lirc exits
<NWolf> Does anyone have any ideas on what I might need to look INTO?
<baalsgate> i keep getting a fail to fetch update-manager_0.81.2_all.deb
<baalsgate> also missing update-manager-core_0.81.2_i386.deb
<baalsgate> hello
<JDStone> hello
<baalsgate> damit
<baalsgate> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 39 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/utils.php on line 353
<baalsgate> i thought this may be a simple php limitation but php.ini has a memory limit set of 128M ????
<baalsgate> mythweb video problem ... anyone ???
<baalsgate> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 39 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/utils.php on line 353
<hugolp> DaveMorris: it has failed again. Laga was right and the _ and - makes no difference. I am going to try to change the configuration on the backend as you suggested.
<baalsgate> i have just upgraded and have a  problem now whats going on
<DaveMorris> hugolp: same erorrs?
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  yes, the nova-t-500 fails to lock on any channel (even when I have a reception of 70%) and dmesg shows [45559.257196] mt2060 I2C read failed
<hugolp> [45559.265189] mt2060 I2C read failed
<hugolp> [75992.036785] longhaul: Warning: Timeout while waiting for idle PCI bus.
<hugolp> [85407.576515] longhaul: Warning: Timeout while waiting for idle PCI bus.
<hugolp> [85408.284536] mt2060 I2C write failed (len=2)
<hugolp> [85408.284564] mt2060 I2C write failed (len=6)
<hugolp> [85408.284578] mt2060 I2C read failed
<hugolp> rebooting the backend solves it for a while, until it happens again. I am going to try changing the quick channel thing that you told me yesterday on the backend configuration to see if that helps
<tuxi> hi
<tuxi> i get this, if i try to start mythtv
<tuxi> http://pastebin.ca/1004847
<tuxi> anyone has expirience with this ( mythbuntu 8.04 )
<tuxi> life tv even not working if i try it with kaffeine
<tuxi> kaffeine just crashes if i try to watch an channel
<acegikmo> anyone got time to give us a hand with an IR device?
<Nikas> so.. i have upgraded to mythbuntu 8.10 from 7.10 and now my system wont boot. Seems like it's trying to boot from sda now.. i dont have sda.. it should be sda
<Nikas> hda i mean
<laga> then fix your fstab ;)
<Nikas> so. i do get to some terminal... if i type "Reboot" my system boots
<Nikas> well.. my fstab is unchanged
<Nikas> it wanted to change my uuid's in menu.lst when upgrading.. i have changed the sys-disk before and had to change my uuids in menu.lst and fstab
<baalsgate> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 39 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/utils.php on line 353
<Nikas> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdc1
<Nikas> my disks seems to have changed to sda sdb and sdc now!
<baalsgate> Nikas kernals do that sometimes
<Nikas> so.. where do i need to change stuff?
<Nikas> fstab only?
<baalsgate> yea
<baalsgate> read up on e2label and you can label the drives then it doesnt matter
<Nikas> the system boots when i type "reboot" ;) the computer does not reboot ;)
<baalsgate> there was a good cartoon called reboot
<baalsgate> i always use shutdown -r now   or shutdown -h now
<Nikas> :)
<baalsgate> go figure having a command as obvious as reboot lol
<Nikas> hmm.. how can i see my disks and the names for them?
<baalsgate> e2label
<baalsgate> man e2label
<baalsgate> e2label will display or change the filesystem label on the ext2 filesystem located on device.
<Nikas> i have sda sda1 sda2 sdb sdb1. need to know what disk they point too
<baalsgate> then in fstab use something like LABEL=boot
<Nikas> ah
<baalsgate> instead of the /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<Nikas> the shutdown-commands does boot mythbuntu ;)
<baalsgate> so for example label your boot partition  " e2label /dev/sda1 boot "  then in fstab LABEL=/boot /boot ext3 defaults 1 1
<Nikas> great
<Nikas> thanks¨
<baalsgate> use man if you want to know about a command
<baalsgate> you can always find out about commands from man if only women would realise that
<baalsgate> ok well im getting bored here no one knows why mythweb video is broken so i may play games for a bit then bed
<EricTheRed> what card can I get for my mythtv server that will allow me to decode Canadian digital cable
<EricTheRed> its running Ubuntu
<Nikas2> so.. i upgraded from 7.10 from 8.04
<Nikas2> now.. my server hard locks.. works for some time and then dies
<Nikas2> no ssh-access.. i need to go down to my server in the cellar to hard reset.
<Nikas2> where do i start?
<EricTheRed> can you ping your server?
<Nikas2> nope
<EricTheRed> when its up and running do a constant ping .. then see if there's moment where its down
<Nikas2> had this problem with alpha 1.. the server does not respons when moving the mouse and stuff
<EricTheRed> there should be like < 3ms delays
<Nikas2> responde*
<Nikas2> so.. had to press reset
<Nikas2> i had no problems what so ever with 7.10
<Nikas2> what logs should i check?
<Nikas2> nothing in messages
<Nikas2> nothing strange
<Nikas2> well.. this is new: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9485/
<Nikas2> i dont want to change back to 7.10. i have backup so if i cant solve it i have to
<Keithamus> Is there any solution to the extremely slow channel change problem in mythbuntu 8.04?
<Nikas2> I know how to solve hardlocks with windows.. but. .. linux.. i'm lost.. and it sucks
<Keithamus> haven't tried any of this in windows... all i know is I thought my stb changed channels slowly, but this is ridiculous.
<Nikas2> hehe my changes takes about 10 sec
<Keithamus> same here... its abysmal.
<Keithamus> it should take like 2 seconds max.
<sabhain> any FAT client experts in the house?  Got some small install questions ..
<sabhain> I've followed the instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OnNFSDriveWithLocalBoot in order to get my frontends fired up without hard drives
<sabhain> it works like a champ using the mini-cd install for 8.04 LTS .. I have 2GB CF to IDE adapters and voila .. super silent front ends running pretty quick.
<sabhain> so then I boot to the system, log in and run "sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop"
<sabhain> before this point, all I have is a CLI .. no Xorg or anything else .. really small install.  My goal is to install ONLY that which mythbuntu needs to function, and not a piece of code more.
<sabhain> so as usual with ubuntu stuff .. it just works .. goes out, pulls down the dependencies and installs everything .. I think like 300 packages ..
<sabhain> I then reboot, it boots to NFS like it should, starts up mythbuntu splash, and I get the login.
<sabhain> I'm able to configure and utilize the nvidia proprietary with no trouble at all .. this pleases me greatly
<sabhain> also able to connect the front end successfully with the remote back end.  good stuff
<baalsgate> hi
<sabhain> but for some reason I have no sound. .. none .. nada .. zilch
 * Penfold waits for the proverbioal other shoe to drop ;)
 * laga wonders why sabhain just didn't use the dskless clients stuff in 8.04 ;)
<sabhain> didn't use diskless because I have varying hardware and am doing a few other things with the systems down the road
<laga> ah
<Keithamus> sabhain: pulseaudio?
<sabhain> Keithamus, is that what I need to install?
<sabhain> I installed the gnome-alsa thing just to see what was up, and it did correctly identify my sound device (realtek-AC888), and gave me all the controls .. but nothing
<sabhain> weird thing in the mixer was that the master & pcm controls were upside down
<sabhain> I'll check the pulseaudio status when I get back there for lunch .. perhaps it's not a mythbuntu dependency
<baalsgate> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 39 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/utils.php on line 353
<baalsgate> :(
<laga> baalsgate: is there anything in the mythtv/apache logs?
<baalsgate> where do i find that ?
<laga> baalsgate: /var/log/mythtv/ and /var/log/apache*
<baalsgate> i am not seeing any errors
<baalsgate> im going to try a different browser
<baalsgate> no same problem
<baalsgate> i wonder could it be a permission issue ?
<Duey> what's happening, baalsgate?
<baalsgate> mythweb is giving me a php out of memory error for video section after upgrading to 21
<baalsgate> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 16 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/objects/Video.php on line 74
<Duey> oh, well, I'll try searching google, otherwise I don't know
<baalsgate> have googled does not seem typical so must be something it does not like with my config
<Duey> have you customized the mythweb plugin?  Also, it's possible, the plugin did not update when you updated mythtv
<baalsgate> hmmm interesting i made a new video directory an put only a a few videos in it , now it works
<baalsgate> so at some point the number of videos max's out the php
<baalsgate> ive only got a few hundred videos
<Duey> "only", heh
<baalsgate> yea lots of episodes of different cartoons etc
<Duey> sounds like an interesting bug, though
<baalsgate> yea i didnt think i had that much in there maybe its the odd different video format like ram files ect
<Duey> I thought it would just ignore stuff it doesn't know about
<baalsgate> yea maybe i will keep moving stuff to the new directory see if it breaks again
<Duey> that's probably the best way to isolate the problem
<baalsgate> hows this imdb thing try to work
<baalsgate> bummer they did not implement the video streem on the video section
<Keithamus> sabhain: sorry for the long delay - but yeah, 8.04 uses pulseaudio as its sound backend, so give it a try.
<Keithamus> does anyone have any problems with mkv audio streams in mythvideo?
<Duey> anybody have any issues with the nvidia driver in 8.04?  When I have it enabled, I can't get mythfrontend to run
<tuxi> works for me
<Keithamus> where are the config files for mythweb? its complaining that I havent set it up properly.
<Duey> if you have a commadline or console, try dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<iamlindoro__> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mythweb.conf
<Duey> ooops, sudo before that
<Keithamus> thanks
<Keithamus> bah
<Keithamus> the correct login info for the mythtv db is in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt right?
<iamlindoro__> config.xml
<iamlindoro__> mysql.txt is deprecated
<TelnetManta> whats the command to delete all channels from mythconverg channel table in mysql?
<iamlindoro__> http://www.mail-archive.com/mythtv-users@mythtv.org/msg39208.html
<Keithamus> both settings are identical and its still complaining
<TelnetManta> thanks iamlindoro_
<Keithamus> the password is stored as plaintext for both right?
<iamlindoro__> yes
<Keithamus> any ideas then?
<iamlindoro__> check everything else.  hostname/IP, db user, etc.  Those should be identical to your config.xml as well.
<Keithamus> do I need to restart apache?
<iamlindoro__> Could be
<Keithamus> ok that explains it, sorry my bad
<Keithamus> also, I get an error saying that mythtv failed to mount /dev/sdb every time i run the frontend. do you know anything about that?
<iamlindoro__> you'd need to look into what sdb is on your system
<iamlindoro__> what plugin says that?  If it's mythgallery, it's probably a card reader
<psicobra> hi guys need a bit of help mplayer plays all my files fine through normal point and click but when i try and loads some of them through myth tv it just goes back to movie info
<psicobra> it is when i am trying to play high def 264 mkv's mostly
<psicobra> but depends on what codec they were encoded in also need it to play them in x11 instead of open gl
<sabhain> Keithamus: pulse audio was not installed by mythbuntu-desktop, so I installed it .. it brought with it some dependencies, but it still doesn't help.  I did find that I was unable to start the ALSA service in the GUI services app
<sabhain> but I thought that didn't matter now that 8.04 is on pulse
<sabhain> I'm really confused and feel like I'm grasping at straws here to get sound up and running.  I was trying to avoid doing a full 8.04 LTS install before mythbuntu ..
<sabhain> since I only want mythbuntu running .. but how can it not install audio services??? :(
<psicobra> sabhain, what is problem
<psicobra> is it in mythbuntu player or in mplayer directly u are having sound problems
<psicobra> ok well i got to go if i understand u problem propery add this command to your mplayer options in your myth tv media settings −ao alsa,oss
<Duey> is there any other things/logs I should look at to figure out why mythfrontend isn't working with nvidia in mythbuntu 8.04?  mythfrontend.log isn't showing me anything
<Duey> it starts up fine without nvidia drivers
<psicobra> backend log?
<sabhain> psicobra: i have no sound at all.  I think you weren't in here when I laid it out before, but briefly, here's what I've got:
<sabhain> I did a mini cli only install from the 8.04LTS mini cd.  I did this so that I could boot to a local CF drive, with / hosted remotely on an NFS server
<sabhain> that all works great .. system is diskless (essentially) boots to DHCP, goes and boots to a root drive hosted on a core server
<sabhain> so once I'm there, i log into cli and did an 'apt-get install mythbuntu' .. it got Xorg running, correctly configured the nvidia driver for me, but I have no sound.
<sabhain> if i install and run the gnome alsa sound manager, it sees that I have a Realtex ALC888 .. but no sound, and the master & pcm sound volume sliders are inverted.
<psicobra> no sound at all or just while playing stuff in mplayer
<sabhain> no sound at all
<psicobra> do u have alsaconf?
<sabhain> I think so .. (not there now .. so can't be sure .. but I think I checked for that).
<psicobra> see if u can get alsconf installed
<sabhain> someone suggested pulse-audio .. and that was NOT installed by mythbuntu-desktop .. me installing it didn't change.
<sabhain> ok .. I'll try that next
<sabhain> the only other strange behavior I have is when I go to System / Services .. I can't unlock the applet to enable the ALSA service (It's disabled).  The gnome services thing crashes
<psicobra> sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<psicobra> should do it
<sabhain> great .. thanks for the help and input .. I do appreciate it.
<psicobra> try that when done run sudo alsaconf
<sabhain> ok .. thanks
<sabhain> one other question .. is there a specific package that needs to be installed to make DVD Rip / Transcode to ISO work?
<psicobra> sabhain, let me know if it works or if u have any more problems
<psicobra> ffmpeg
<psicobra> is 1
<psicobra> transcode is another
<sabhain> I had it working on a trial machine setup, but over there I had lots of stuff installed .. not just the base mythbuntu
<psicobra> sabhain, did it work?
<Keithamus> iamlindoro_ the mythgallery plugin says it, but it starts when mythtv does - which is irritating, because i didnt ask for it.
<Keithamus> iamlindoro__ **
<sebrock> how can I see which module is loaded after building new ones with dkms?
<sebrock> I suspect that the old and not patched is beeing loaded
<sebrock> sort of a 'lsmod' but with more info
<sabhain> psicobra, I won't be able to check until I get home .. @ work now .. will try it tonight and report back.
<famicom> whats up all
<kirkland> superm1: ping...  I've noticed that it's been several months since mythtv packages have been built for powerpc
<TelnetManta> Can anyone help me with input groups?
<TelnetManta> I think theyre messing me up
<TelnetManta> think I figuredit out
<TelnetManta> I just put each input on a seperate group
<buddhabadboy> hi all, I have a real simple question, which I can't figure out on the website...
<buddhabadboy> if I already have ubuntu desktop installed 8.04, and I want to install mythtv, so I can use it as well as my desktop, do I add "mythbuntu control center" from the add/remove or do I add the mythtv backend setup / front end?
<buddhabadboy> to me, it seems that if I install the mythbuntu control center, it will convert everything I have already on my desktop, etc... and then I have to later add the desktop...
<buddhabadboy> can anyone confirm which route to go?
<buddhabadboy> anyone?
<buddhabadboy> i don't know which to install from the add/remove: just mythtv, or the mythubuntu?
<pdragon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy
<pdragon> Look at the options with "Regular Desktop"
<pdragon> it's for Gutsy, but same applies
<buddhabadboy> oh, but I have 8.04
<pdragon> same applies
<buddhabadboy> and I'm using this PC as my desktop, but I have an ati, that i'm hoping to use the 2nd connector which is the dvi, to connect to my hd tv with the hdmi cable
<pdragon> they just haven't made a Hardy guide yet
<buddhabadboy> oh ok
<buddhabadboy> sooo then if I want the front and the back end, I just install the mythtv one and not the mythbuntu? (from the add/remove programs.
<pdragon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<pdragon> do the Mythbuntu Control Center
<buddhabadboy> yep. sweet, i'm there...
<buddhabadboy> ahhh see, that's what I thought
<buddhabadboy> but for some reason, it seems that it will remove my deskttop configureation?
<pdragon> doing hdmi output, i'm not so sure on
<pdragon> no, it won't
<buddhabadboy> or in the setup, it will keep it, if I choose
<buddhabadboy> ohhh ok sweet!
<buddhabadboy> thanks so much pdragon!
<buddhabadboy> btw... what does the p stand for?
<buddhabadboy> pend?
<pdragon> pdragon.net
<buddhabadboy> ahh ok cool
<buddhabadboy> thanks for the help!
<pdragon> np. have fun
<sebrock> Mmm I get thsi when trying to automake lcdproc: AM_PROG_CC_C_O
<sebrock> compiling `IOWarrior.c' with per-target flags requires `AM_PROG_CC_C_O' in `configure.in'
<Keithamus> nn all
<CME> hi
<CME> i have a problem with mythtv
<CME> well
<CME> i misconfigured the sound settings
<CME> so i entered ALSA:default again
<CME> but mythtv won't save it
<CME> i tried it now 10x
<CME> after that, i entered for fun "SCHEISSE", and mythtv saved that....
<CME> whats wrong with mythtv? :\
<laga> it's annoyed because of your cursing
<CME> :)
<CME> well, forget about that what i wrote
<CME> i had found out what was wrong
<CME> the most common problem.... :)
<laga> what was it?
<CME> it sits 3m from the TV away :)
<laga> heh, another variation of PEBKAC :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-03
<Nikas> So.. i have this problem with Mythbuntu 8.04 freezing. I have upgraded from 7.10 and had not this problem before. I have now isolated the problem. The system freezes when running mythcommflag.
<Nikas> i have IDE-disks (E-IDE) that was recognized as hd* in 7.10 and some IDE-driver was used. In 8.04 some scsi-driver are used and the drives have changed names to sd*. Can this have something to do with commflag failing. Feels like intensive work makes the system freeze.
<MythbuntuGuest60> Hi Any advice on how to keep my tv tuner cards from changing the order they load in?
<toorima> MythbuntuGuest60: blacklist moduels and then add them to /etc/modules
<toorima> Nikas: mythbuntu uses uuid to locate disks so shouldnt mather that it changed from hd to sd but look in /etc/fstab to make sure
<Nikas> toorima: I know.. :) The thing is that 8.04 is using other drivers
<Nikas> 7.10 -> IDE 8.10 -> SCSI-device
<Nikas> complete different stuff in dmesg in regard to the drives in 7.10 and 8.04
<toorima> yes but when it comes to locating the disks its whats in fstab that mathers isnt it?
<Nikas> toorima: no.. it does not matter but thats not the problem :)
<Nikas> i only uses uuids in fstab
<Nikas> use
<toorima> k
<Nikas> something makes my system freeze when running mythcommflag
<Nikas> so.. i wounder if it could have something to do with how 8.04 handles my IDE-drives.
<Nikas> wonder
<tgm4883_laptop> Nikas IIRC that is because of the new version of libata
<Nikas> hm..
<Nikas> i have disabled mythcommflag for now.. i really dont want to go back to 7.10 because of this ;)
<Nikas> console-kit-dae[5156]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7e79307 esp bfc81244 error 4
<Nikas> whats that?
<MythbuntuGuest60> hey toorima, i see a bunch of forum chatter about blacklisting not working in gutsy. was this fixed in hardy?
<toorima> MythbuntuGuest60: i blacklisted in gutsy for my pchdtv5500 and pvr150 just installed hardy yesterday but doesnt seem like i have to do it now
<toorima> guess time will tell tho
<MythbuntuGuest43> I guess I'm not doing this right then, I blacklisted ivtv and bttv then added them in the order i want them to load to /etc/modules
<SoulBlade> can someone help me with an audio problem?  i get an error regarding pulseaudipo
<SoulBlade> i was working earlier which is weird
<SoulBlade> and now.. not so much
<SoulBlade> but if i do a lsof | grep /dev/snd i get nothing - google says i should have mixer_app? or is that incorrect w/ hardy
<Duey> I'm trying to load the ATI/Nvidia X10 RF (kernel) driver through the MCC.  If daemon.log shows "lircd(userspace) ready
<Duey> ", does that mean it's loading the userspace driver instead?
<MythbuntuGuest56> evening
<MythbuntuGuest56> I am having some issues getting my xorg modeline correct for my TV
<MythbuntuGuest56> Was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction
<ATLPeterP> Could anyone help me troubleshoot an xorg issue with my Mythbuntu box? I have the entire thing set up except for the minor detail of actually displaying video on my tv!
<pdragon> Tried setting the TV-Out option in the Control Center?
<ATLPeterP> no
<pdragon> know how to get to the Mythbuntu Control Center?
<ATLPeterP> sort of
<ATLPeterP> I am connected via VGA, though
<ATLPeterP> I should back up a bit. I have had this setup working under vanilla mythtv on fedora core
<ATLPeterP> Back in the day
<ATLPeterP> The stock xorg.conf did not work
<ATLPeterP> So I copy/pasted my old one in
<ATLPeterP> But I am new to mythbuntu, so its possible I am just flailing around like an idiot
<ATLPeterP> ;-)
<pdragon> hmm... i'm not sure then. did you install from scratch?
<ATLPeterP> yeah, from 8.04 beta, upgraded to release a couple days ago
<pdragon> what kind of video card do you have in there now?
<ATLPeterP> Radeon 8500 LE
<pdragon> I'm not sure on ATI cards myself. I know people have still been having trouble with some models
<ATLPeterP> The splash screen looks fine, if that means anything
<pdragon> it goes blank after that then tho?
<ATLPeterP> well, garbled
<ATLPeterP> theres stuff going on there, but the modeline is obviously very wrong
<pdragon> well, i know on my Nvidia card, when I first install it, if i want any video after the spash screen, I have to boot in safe graphics mode
<pdragon> when it's plugged into the TV
<ATLPeterP> hrmm
<pdragon> i then choose the video driver during install and set the TV out
<pdragon> and then it works fine after reboot
<ATLPeterP> how are you connected to the TV?
<pdragon> but, if you can get to the MCC now, you should be able to do that stuff
<pdragon> Was Svideo at first then i got a better card and now it's component
<ATLPeterP> Hrmm
<ATLPeterP> Well
<ATLPeterP> I think I can try booting off the mythbuntu disc and get the MCC from there
<ATLPeterP> maybe?
<pdragon> that won't run the MCC on your hard drive tho, that would run the LiveCD MCC
<Duey> have you enabled the VNC service?
<ATLPeterP> yeah
<pdragon> oh yeah... i always forget about that cause i don't use it :p
<Duey> you could use VNC to control the PVR
<ATLPeterP> yeah
<ATLPeterP> haha
<Duey> oh, nm
<ATLPeterP> I forgot about it too!
<ATLPeterP> where is that option in MCC?
<Duey> services I think
<ATLPeterP> k
<MythbuntuGuest35> Hey I don't know if there are any developers or administrators in here, but I just wanted to say thanks to everyone
<MythbuntuGuest35> This is an amazing distro and -- EXACTLY -- what I was looking for
<Duey> ATLPeterP: "System Services" to be more exact
<MythbuntuGuest35> All the beauty of ubuntu, brought to the pain and headache that is MythTV, you guys have done a great job
<pdragon> MythbuntuGuest35: they're lurking around :)
<ATLPeterP> Duey - Sorry, I meant the TV Out. VNC is enabled
<MythbuntuGuest35> anyway, thanks for making it so easy
<MythbuntuGuest35> I'm out!
<Duey> ATLPeterP: oooh, hmmm, I'm actually wondering about that too, heh
<pdragon> I can't get to it now. Check the Restricted Drivers section
<pdragon> not sure if that's what it's called
<ATLPeterP> k
<ATLPeterP> no love. I'm just using the radeon driver
<ATLPeterP> So I'm not sure I even have that option
<Duey> there's an option for the ATI control center in there, I think
<pdragon> oh... hmm... looks like that option for choosing TV-Out that I was thinking of it only there in the initial install
<pdragon> yeah, the ATI control center would be your best bet. otherwise, need to find the xorg.conf settings to do it
<ATLPeterP> bla
<ATLPeterP> Well worst case I can try and reinstall the thing
<Duey> Or possibly the Launch Xorg Config in Proprietary Drivers
<Duey> ATLPeterP: or try uninstalling your video drivers?  When I did that, it came back up on my monitor
<ATLPeterP> how did you do that? just blow away the xorg.conf?
<ATLPeterP> or apt-get uninstall mesa
<Duey> Well, actually, I did mine through the Proprietary Drivers dialog, but either that or Synaptic
<ATLPeterP> ahh
<ATLPeterP> I'm not using proprietary drivers
<ATLPeterP> the open source radeon stack
<Duey> oh, I'm using nvidia
<ATLPeterP> I'm this close to just going out and buying a newer agp nvidia card
<ATLPeterP> Seems to work much nicer
<pdragon> might try asking on the forums
<pdragon> more people frequent there
<Duey> oddly enough, even though I have an nvidia 6200, when I use the "new" drivers (which Proprietary Drivers installs), mythfrontend and mythtv-setup don't work
<ATLPeterP> yeah?
<ATLPeterP> *sigh*
<ATLPeterP> nothing is ever easy
<Duey> ya
<pdragon> what does work?
<Duey> pdragon: are you asking me?  using the regular nvidia drivers work
<Duey> my ati remote wonder is not working for some weird reason
<pdragon> yeah
<pdragon> ok. that's what i thought would work, was just wondering
<da4n1> anyone know how to get mplayer-rar.pl to work?
<Duey> ATLPeterP: I just found this article:  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_Proprietary_Driver#Attaching_a_computer_monitor  says there's a couple lines you can change to enable/disable TV out in Xorg.conf
<ATLPeterP> awesome
<ATLPeterP> lemme read through
<ATLPeterP> hrmm
<ATLPeterP> yeah, it looks like I might be able to hook up an svideo cable and get it to work that way
<ATLPeterP> well thanks for your help Duey and pdragon
<ATLPeterP> Hopefully I'll figure it out tomorrow
<toorima> anyone have a solution to why xorg takes 100% cpu? totaly freezes my machine
<toorima> i've searched the forums but haven't seen anything
<toorima> installed 8.04 last night btw
<wayneandleanne> hi all, can somebody give me some help, when i run mythtv-setup i get a mesage "no error type from QslError?   strange..."
<Nikas> so.. what can gp bad if i run 8.04 with kernel .22?
<Ziroday> Hi, I am having some issues with network-admin and policykit
<Ziroday> whenever I click "unlock" it says could not authenticate - an unexpected error occured
<Ziroday> in terminal it says the name org.gnome.PolicyKit was not provided by any .service files
<Ziroday> anyone....?
<Nikas> So, my hard locks have stopped. Using hardy with the kernel from gutsy :) Have to run like that until a solution are found
<Nikas> I'm quite sure it has something to do with libata..
<Zagro> HEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPPP :p
<Zagro> any one here use a pvr150?
<Zagro> ok evedintly the wintv pvr 150 IS working... sorta i got it to give me static/sound in vlc... NOW if i can only figure out how to swich it to svideo....
<Duey> The Hauppauge 150?
<Zagro> ya
<Zagro> just setting up
<Duey> you have to set it using mythtv-setup
<Zagro> frankly i dont need ALL of myth was hopping to find a smaller app
<Zagro> i doont relay need to record from it just watch :p
<Duey> Ok, then just the drivers, IVTV is what they use
<Zagro> lol my psp is relaying the static :p more than windows ever did
<Duey> http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Zagro> i installed that packige
<Zagro> it's giving me static in vlc
<Zagro>  Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<Zagro> i'm getting vlc running via pvr tab if i can get it in svideo i'm set ;p
<Duey> are you using ubuntu?  if so, what version?
<Zagro> yes 8.0somthing one sec let me track it down (sorry new to this swichign from windows havent touched linux since waaaaay back....
<Duey> oh, if it's 8.whatever, it's the new one
<Duey> have you tried rebooting?
<Zagro> 8.02somthing i THINK and it's from the windows installer (file on HD) duel booted but without all the repartitions
<Duey> ok
<Zagro> oh this is a fresh boot :) from after all the installing
<Zagro> funnything is all this mucking with the tv card fixed my webcam :p
<Duey> ok? heh
<Zagro> ok
<Zagro> if you can point me twards a vncish thing i'd be GLAD to let you take a look and i have skype
<Zagro> i'm not a dunce just out of my elemint
<Zagro> :p
<Zagro> vista made me do it
<Duey> hmmm, looks like there are a few more things you need, are you comfortable with the command line?
<Duey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Feisty    ....this is for 7.10, but should work for what you have
<Zagro> ben around since dos 3.2
<Duey> There's an ivtv-tune program that you'd have to use to switch channels
<Zagro> ok whats difrint with Feisty cus i've got the itv sorce and a few others it installed with the packige maniger
<Duey> mostly versions of programs...but, the apt-get commands should work
<Duey> just basically use the package manager to install stuff, you shouldn't need the sources unless you need to recompile
<Zagro> i did
<Zagro> i had to fark with the card's fermware to fix it in vista
<Zagro> so i had to UN fark it to work here
<Duey> ok
<Zagro> yes i have the utils
<Zagro> lets see if i can find them now :p
<Duey> should be available via commandline right away
<wayneandleanne> hi all, i think my mythtv setup is missing some files, where can i get "mc.sql" from
<Duey> http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Ivtv-tune  here's a site with info on the options for ivtv-tune, to make it a bit easier
<Duey> wayneandleanne: on my system it's at /usr/share/mythtv/sql/mc.sql
<Zagro> all this just so i can get a video window off to the side ;p
<Zagro> hehe
<Duey> Zagro: or you could just install Mythtv  :P
<Zagro> it loads to much extra junk
<Zagro> least all i've seen it's a full blown media center and nothing els
<Duey> at least it's useful junk
<Duey> well, ya, but if you mean the plugins, you don't need to install those
<wayneandleanne> duey: got it, i downloaded the source from mythtv.org, unpacked and away i go, cheers anyway
<Zagro> ok frankly i'm nervous about putting in such a vast app bymyself after i spent all this time just getting TTS sound the right video drivers messengers secondlife exct working
<wayneandleanne> hmmm, i still get errors about not being able to connect to database
<Zagro> i'd try it but it spooks me
<Solarbaby> Just dump everything to a spare hard drive
<Solarbaby> thats easy enough
<Solarbaby> backups are essential and I dont understand why people dont think ahead?
<wayneandleanne> can somebody give me somepointers to getting mythtv running on kubuntu 8.04, please
<Solarbaby> btw you could use Norton Ghost for making a duplicate hard drive, but I fully recommend getting a program called Acronis Backup-Restore Boot CD..  it happens to be the best backup software I've ever used
<Zagro> naa all i gota do is copy one file
<Zagro> it's 15gig tho :/
<Zagro> :p
<Duey> Zargo: have you tried using the package manager?
<Zagro> for what?
<Zagro> myth
<Zagro> ?
<Duey> yes
<Zagro> last time i tried it the forminchend file poofed but it wasnt myth it was ksay :p
<Zagro> i'm getting closer to finding the string i need
<Zagro> baaa buger it
<Zagro> what parts of myth do i need let me clean up these windows.......
<Zagro> ok i'm in synaptic
<Duey> if you're using the package manager, if you install "mythtv" it will add the required files, otherwise, hmmmm, not sure which parts except for mythfrontend and mythbackend
<Duey> ya, just install the mythtv package
<Zagro> i have synaptic software sorces and the add/remove (wich dosnt have myth in it)
<Duey> when you do mythtv, it'll add the other packages it requires
<Zagro> ok i've got one hell of a list here and none just say myth tv packige
<Duey> if it's sorted by Package Name, just scroll down to the "mythtv" entry
<Zagro> found it downloading
<Duey> after it installs it should take you through the setup
<Zagro> it unchecked libshw and libldap
<Duey> hmmmm, I don't recognize those, do you need them?
<Zagro> hell if i know :p
<Zagro> was installing tv apps like crazy befor i finly figurd out why none of them red
<Zagro> the 2 unchecked are being replaced by 1 alternative packige with the smame functionality
<Zagro> evedintly
<Duey> hmm, ok
<Zagro> ok i'm at the myth tv setup must be run in order to complete myth installation somthing about backend and it has fowerd avalible
<Zagro> installed
<Zagro> cant seem to loginto database.......
<Zagro> and somthin about no pnp backend
<sabhain> single front end / backend combo?
<sabhain> or a remote frontend?
<Zagro> the defalt
<Zagro> one pc
<sabhain> so you only have one combined system?
<Zagro> right
<sabhain> what happens if you run "mythtv setup" in System / Adminsistration
<Zagro> and i did past a commandline in here i think that it was saying needed to be ran but the system restarted
<sabhain> I just jumped in .. so I can't see backwards
<Zagro> get a blue screen asking languige (choosing english)
<Zagro> No UPnP backends found
<Zagro> should i click continu/ok or you looking up the error?
<sabhain> is that when  you run the "mythtv frontend?"
<Zagro> i'm running the setup from admin
<sabhain> hmm .. try clicking ok
<Zagro> all database settings take effect when you restart this program Requierd fields are maked with (*).   fields are. host name (localhost) port (blank) Database name (mythconverg) User mythtv pw rmuaxxxx
<Zagro> clicking next
<Zagro> next window has use custom identifier and enable databe server wakeup leaving those as is
<Zagro> final screen is cant log into database?  (it realy has the "?")
<neopsyche> please help.. media person urgently needing to record tv programs for tv station to put on internet
<reclusivemonkey> hello everyone
<Zagro> Ok fixed the sql thing
<Zagro> i can now get to the window
<Zagro> set capture card to pvr x50  500.   /dev/video0 reads as the haupage
<Zagro> But when i try to turn on live tv it just blinks
<Zagro> then goes back to the main menu (and is there a way to turn the dam mouse back on :p)
<Zagro> clinten just did a cimershal for DTV!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Zagro> anyhoo
<Zagro> in status it ses the card is busy / unavalible
<Zagro> nothings using it far as i can tell and if i close myth and open vlc i can pull up the tuner (static my input is svideo)
<Zagro> what am i doing rong :p
<Zagro> hello tgm
<tgm4883_laptop> h
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<Zagro> you wouldnt by chance use a pvr 150. got myth setup to the point where it's up but wont run live tv ses card is busy
<Zagro> but it's not
<Zagro> i could open vlc and pull the cards stream :/
<tgm4883_laptop> Zagro, what do the logs say?
<majoridiot> Zagro, check the backend log
<Zagro> ok one sec
<Zagro> last 3 enteries
<Zagro> 2008-05-03 12:37:44.050 MainServer: HandleRemoteEncoder(cmd GET_STATE) Unknown encoder: 1
<Zagro> 2008-05-03 12:37:44.770 MainServer: HandleRemoteEncoder(cmd GET_STATE) Unknown encoder: 1
<Zagro> 2008-05-03 12:51:56.817 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<tgm4883_laptop> Zagro, did you set the pvr-150 up in mythtv-setup?
<Zagro> yes whent through it a few times
<Zagro> top section is pvr x50 500
<Zagro> under that is /dev/video0
<Zagro> tried tuner1 svideo bla bla bla it did see them and recognised the card name and driver even when the top selecter was rong (eg difrint card name at verry top)
<tgm4883_laptop> Zagro, can you pastebin the output of lspci in the terminal
<tgm4883_laptop> and also pastebin the last 30 lines of your backend log
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<tgm4883_laptop> also, is this 7.10 or 8.04
<Zagro> past bin or past in?
<Zagro> sorry vista convert
<Zagro> here
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | Zagro
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<Zagro> 8.026 amd
<tgm4883_laptop> ubotu is dead
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<Zagro> dead?
<tgm4883_laptop> Zagro, post it here http://pastebin.com/
<tgm4883_laptop> then give us a link
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin is for posting large amounts of text
<Zagro> cAh ok
<majoridiot> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Zagro> as a note the backend log has ALOT of sql errors i had a conflickt at start but worked it out
<tgm4883_laptop> Zagro, on second thought
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin the whole backend log
<Zagro> grr firefox is barfing over the size of the past :p
<tgm4883_laptop> Zagro, thats fine, do like the last 50 then
<Zagro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9782/
<Zagro> had to kill off firefox before i could reload it properly :p
<Zagro> thanks for the page i'm marking this place.
<tgm4883_laptop> Zagro, I assume you have fixed the problem with the backend not able to reach the b?
<Zagro> yep that laods fine
<Zagro> i had to tell it the password
<Zagro> then it propegated right up :)
<tgm4883_laptop> o
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> try thi
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<tgm4883_laptop> try this
<tgm4883_laptop> go into mythtv-setup, remove the card from mythtv-setup
<tgm4883_laptop> then exit
<Zagro> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> go back into mythtv-setup and add the card again
<Zagro> done
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, lets try it again then see if it works
<Zagro> err
<Zagro> ok adding card
<Zagro> hehe ya got ahead of my typing
<Zagro> :p
<Zagro> it still ses tuner1 is unavalable
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> lets pastebin the last 20 lines of your backend log and see if anything changed
<Zagro> i neda clear that log it's HUGE
<Zagro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9786/
<reclusivemonkey> does anyone know how to reset the user-agent settings in mythweb?
<gregL> i have some avi videos.iwould like to play them through myth..what is the folder they need to be in?
<majoridiot> gregL, put them in whatever folder mythvideo is config'd to look in
<tgm4883_laptop> Zagro, have you ever had this setup and working before?
<Zagro> nope
<Zagro> but i can say vlc only loads the card in pvr mode
<Zagro> frankly if i could figure out the string to get it to use svideo that's all i need :p
<tgm4883_laptop> Zagro, did you setup a lineup and bind that to an input?
<gregL> Ok...my bad i didn't look at the configuration ...It never ocurred to me, i thought it had a specific folder...thanks..
<majoridiot> Zagro, do you have a schedulesdirect line-up set up in backend step 3 and did you bind and fetch channels in step 4?
<Zagro> no lineup
<Zagro> not sure about bind/fetch thing
<majoridiot> you MUST have a lineup
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, you have to at the very least setup the bind/config
<majoridiot> and those channels must be bound to the tuner
<Zagro> OOOK found step 4 :p i feel silly
<majoridiot> hehe
<Zagro> no grabber persay but i didnt setup the inputs
<Zagro> i saw a list but didnt see the NONE :p selective reading
<Zagro> scanning channels now for tuner1
<Zagro> not like it's gona find any :p
<Zagro> about no mouse curser there anyway to get it back?.... if i get this working at all that is
<majoridiot> Zagro, there's a tick box for hide mouse cursor... somewhere in setup.
<majoridiot> i think somewhere in 1. general
<tgm4883_laptop> majoridiot, shouldn't that be in frontend setup?
<Zagro> i'll check after it's done scanning
<majoridiot> tgm4883_laptop, mayhaps so.  it's in one of the two setups.
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, time to head out
<Zagro> ok got my mouse back
<Zagro> got static picture no sound as of yet
<Zagro> i can fix the sound it's in radio1 it's looking in the rong spot
<Zagro> does myth mute static?
<reclusivemonkey> does anyone know how to reset the user-agent settings in mythweb?
<mooseman089> hey is it possible to run the mythtv frontend in a window so i can use other apps at the same time?
<hansoffate> mooseman089: i believe there is an option under Setup
<hansoffate> mooseman089: Setup->Appearance->Screen Settings
<hansoffate> On the bottom check the checkbox for Run the frontend in a window
<hansoffate> tgm4883_laptop: did i tell you I got my database problem fixed?
<linoobie> hi all. :-) hope everyone is doing ok. Im having some problems recording audio with xawtv.. when i select the avi video record option .. audio option becomes unavailable? not sure why .. does anyone know how i can enable the audio to record from line in .. with avi as codec?
<tgm4883_laptop> hansoffate, i don't believe so
<Nikas> how can i disable the screensaver that makes my tv go blank after some time?
<hansoffate> tgm4883_laptop: I installed phpmyadmin, repaired and optimized my database.  Then tried to upgrade and it worked.
<hansoffate> Nikas: i may know
<hansoffate> are you talking about DPMS?
<bogus> anyone, my sound suddenly stopped working in mythbuntu (can have to do with wrong buttons pressed on my new remote), ran alsamixer already, all sounds are full open, mplayer is not muted and full volume
<bogus> also the soundcard is working, the bios says (operating system is booting sound)
<hansoffate> Nikas: let me know if you want to know how to fix it
<Nikas> hansoffate: please tell me ;)
<hansoffate> lets pm, so we don't fill this up
<hansoffate> are you registered?
<hansoffate> if you aren't, you can't talk back
<hansoffate> Nikas: you there?
<MythbuntuGuest32> I'm setting up a new system that is connected to cable TV. I've set up my account with Schedules Direct and have chosen a lineup from the website. When I use the channel scanner, it finds the appropriate channels, but it doesn't find the names for them. Is this a common issue? Is there an easy fix?
<majoridiot> MythbuntuGuest32, what tuner are you using?
<MythbuntuGuest32> PVR250
<MythbuntuGuest32> (hauppauge)
<majoridiot> you do not "scan" for channels...
<majoridiot> use the "retrieve line-up" button
<majoridiot> (or similar name)
<majoridiot> that will pull your SD line-up with the names and numbers
<MythbuntuGuest32> should I delete the existing unnamed channels first?
<majoridiot> i would, yes.
<majoridiot> easiest way...
<majoridiot> just delete the line-up in 3
<majoridiot> then re-add it...
<majoridiot> and do step 4
<majoridiot> doing a retrieve instead of a scan
<MythbuntuGuest32> Ok, I'll give that a try. Thanks very much!
<majoridiot> holla back if you have probs.
<MythbuntuGuest32> I was waiting for a mythfilldatabase to finsih while asking that question...just went back and the channel names are now there
<majoridiot> ah.. good.
<MythbuntuGuest32> I know I had done both the retrieve line-up and used the channel scanner previously...doing mythfilldatabase must have been the missing piece
<majoridiot> might be ALL channels, not the ones you selected, tho... i'd check it.
<MythbuntuGuest32> Downloading icons now :)
<MythbuntuGuest32> I'll double check that it's got all the channels it should and no others
<majoridiot> yes, no guide data at all without a mythfilldatabase
<majoridiot> if you have extras...
<majoridiot> you can remove them in 5. channel editor
<MythbuntuGuest32> seems like the channels/guide data are looking good now
<majoridiot> very good. :D
<MythbuntuGuest32> next problem... :P I've got the grey remote that comes with the PVR250, but some (most) of the buttons aren't working
<MythbuntuGuest32> I chose "Hauppauge TV Tuner" as the remote type
<MythbuntuGuest32> the others looked like they were for other specific hauppauge models
<majoridiot> is the receiver connected to the PVE or USB?
<MythbuntuGuest32> PVR
<majoridiot> ^PVR
<MythbuntuGuest32> up and down arrows work
<MythbuntuGuest32> numbers work
<MythbuntuGuest32> Ok seems to work sometimes
<majoridiot> sec... lemme look
<majoridiot> MythbuntuGuest32, what version are you running?
<majoridiot> nevermind...
<majoridiot> MythbuntuGuest32, in a terminal, run irw
<majoridiot> see if all of your buttons work
<majoridiot> if so, you need to edit the .lircrc file in your home directory to define the buttons as you want them
<majoridiot> there's plenty of reference on how to do that in the forums
<MythbuntuGuest32> gotcha, will look a little deeper there
<MythbuntuGuest32> thanks for all of your help!
<majoridiot> if some work, you probably just need to edit .lircrc
<Cards> ok
<Cards> I wish there was an app that just said "push the up arrow", "push the pause button", etc until you had gone through every button
<Cards> then it wouldn't matter what remote you were using
<bvidinli_> hi
<Cards> thanks again, I might be back later
<majoridiot> yw.  enjoy!
<Nikas> With 7.10 i could start mythfrontend via ssh from another computer with DISPLAY=:0 mythfrontend &
<Nikas> that does not work with 8.10
<Nikas> No protocol specified
<Nikas> xprop: unable to open display ':0'
<Nikas> and Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<Nikas> so.. how can i start the frontend from another machine with ssh? (using it with irexec too)
<majoridiot> Nikas, use -X option with ssh to enable an X session
<majoridiot> ssh name@ip.address -X
<Nikas> i'm using putty ;)
<Nikas> I could start mythfrontend with my remote in 7.10
<Nikas> with irexec and DISPLAY=:0 mythfrontend &
<toorima> is the .asoundrc still needed to get sound via spdif?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-04
<mxpower> Heya all, quick question, is there a way to remove the VNC password so it doesnt require authentication?>
<Cards> I just set up a new mythbuntu system, and the top panel stays on top of mythtv. I've tried auto-hide, but it still shows a little bit. Am I missing an obvious setting to fix this?
<obione> hey guys
<obione> does anyone have hardy desktop  and a bt979 audio and video       tv card ?
<obione> bt878*
<obione> ?
<TelnetManta> yes
<TelnetManta> I have 4 878 cards in my backend
<obione> what is need to configure it under hardy desktop ? can you point me some sites or directions ?
<obione> TenetManta
<obione> TelnetManta
<TelnetManta> yes
<TelnetManta> my cards were all detected by hardy
<TelnetManta> look under /dev/dvb
<TelnetManta> if you have adapters then they're already setup for you
<egghead2> any fixes for lirc_pvr150 module?
<momelod> hello channel
<momelod> i just upgraded to 8.04 and found that the mythtv-frontend package is incompatible with the mythtv-backend package im running on a separate machine.  How can i downgrade mythtv-frontend package?
<superm1> momelod, you are better off upgrading your other machine
<superm1> the version in 8.04 is not "downgradable" per say
<superm1> 0.21 is all that's available in 8.04
<rhpot1991> I second upgrading everythign
<Solarbaby> I miss running Mythtv :(
<Solarbaby> Im really looking forward to finishing up this compiling job I've been working on for the last month..  takes 2 computers so I had to put windows on my Ubuntu server for a bit
<Solarbaby> I'm really hoping that say in a month or so they'll be a nice stable 0.21 release or 0.22 or whatever for me to play with
<Solarbaby> I've heard really good things about XBMC interfacing with 0.21 nicely and natively so to speak
<Solarbaby> my knees are knocking at eachother in excitement over that
<momelod> hrmm.. in that case how to i update my backend which is a mythbuntu install.. i get an error when i try to do a distrobution upgrade
<momelod> it says im missing ubuntu-desktop package and so it cant determine how to upgrade
<Ziroday> Hi, I cannot access network admin due to policy kit throwing up some strange errors
<bvidinli_> hi
<nickrout> hi there
<Ziroday> Hi I can't unlock many apps due to policykit
<obione> hi guys
<obione> can anyone help me seting up a tv card in linux        chip   brooktree bt878
<obione> or point me directions
<obione> I have look all over net
<obione> abnd still nothing
<obione> :(
<frink_> the bt878 devices usually just work
<frink_> you put it in
<frink_> and it workd
<obione> I did a    sudo lsmod      and the driver                         bttv      is there
<obione> so, whats next ?
<obione> I installed a package that is in the repository      "Me Tv"      and does not recognizes the card :(
<obione> it says             "No tunner device"
<chricola> anyone in here?
<Kargarian> Hello.  Does anyoneknow how to resize X for tv out?
<darkfrog> Hey guys, just upgraded to 8.04, but now my ATI Remote Wonder II doesn't work anymore
<darkfrog> I actually decided to switch back from lirc to the kernel module, but I can't get the kernel module to work anymore.
<darkfrog> I removed the blacklist entries for ati_remote and ati_remote2 and I thought that's all I changed when I set the machine up, but I get no mouse cursor control like I used to.
<hugol1> laga
<obione> hi guys
<obione> can anyone help me out in setting channels on mythtv    ?         (have hardy )
<rhpot1991> !ask | obione
<rhpot1991> hmmmm no bot
<rhpot1991> obione: ask your question and if anyone knows the answer they will say something
<rhpot1991> also stick around or at least leave the window open and check back
<obione> rh. tnks
<joecurlee> hi all, i'm currently running 8.04, just installed sound blaster audigy se card
<joecurlee> stereo works, but can't get surround sound
<joecurlee> i disabled my on board sound and ran through a couple of old tutorials but nothing seems to fix this issue
<joecurlee> any suggestions would be awesome
<obione> you have a property on the litle column over the wath
<joecurlee> obione: i don't understand what you mean
<obione> when you open the sound  properties, you can add a property that is exactly "surround"
<obione> I mean the notification area
<obione> there is a litle sound column
<obione> press twice with mouse
<obione> to open
<joecurlee> do you mean the sound preferences?
<joecurlee> oh right
<obione> yeah
<joecurlee> yes i have that open now
<obione> sorry 4 my english :s
<joecurlee> no problem
<obione> if you go to edit preferences
<obione> .....
<obione> you'l see there a item     "surround"
<joecurlee> ok here's what i did: double clicked the speaker in the toolbar, this opens volume contro, go to edit > preferences
<joecurlee> this opens volume control preferences window
<joecurlee> the only option i have is "master" and it's chekced
<obione> in that window go to Edit menu
<joecurlee> ok i had the wrong mixer open
<obione> and choose "preferences"
<joecurlee> sorry had wrong device selected i think
<obione> try it out
<joecurlee> testing now
<obione> you can then switch the surround level ...   it's mazing the sound :p .....    if you have 4 columns and sub woofer
<joecurlee> got it!
<obione> :)
<obione> try it
<obione> put up a music
<obione> and try to play with that control :)
<doofy_> I'm thinking about setting up a central media server with mythbuntu and then using 3 or 4 diskless heads at each tv being booted over the network. It appears this is possible, but I just wanted to check a few things. I would like to use HDMI at the heads, but it appears it isnt fully functioning yet? Also is there any HD tuner cards that support Cable cards in linux yet (if there ever will be)?
<joecurlee> ok i have sound from digital jack to coaxial on my surround sound box now, but it's only coming out of the center speaker
<joecurlee> i think the issue is that I'm not using a mono cable... so I'm off to microcenter to buy one :)
<joecurlee> thanks for the help obione
<obione> k
<Jerr> is it just me or is it impossible just to delete one capture card in mythtv?
<hugol1> Jerr:  I think is just you. I think the supr key deletes one turner.
<Jerr> I pressed delete, backspace, and combinations of shift, alt, ctrl del
<hugol1> Jerr:  then you cant
<hansoffate> hey, anyone tried to install "MythTV for iPhone"   http://code.google.com/p/mythtv-for-iphone/   or would mind helping me troubleshoot my issue.
<hyphun> hi there!
<hyphun> does anyone here have some experience with diskless booting?
<hyphun> anyone here?
<Solarbaby> I have a program somewhere thats supposed to help with diskless booting
<Solarbaby> theres all kinds of free ones out there
<Solarbaby> like booting from a usb stick type thing
<hyphun> cool! I saw this option in the new mytbuntu control-centre, but it doesn't seem to work properly
<hyphun> now i'm trying to make a new image to put on the usb-stick following a guide on the mythbuntu wiki
<hyphun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless
<hyphun> i'm currently at 99%
<Solarbaby> rad
<hyphun> LTSP client installation completed successfully
<hyphun> it says... so now i should make a bootable usb-stick out of it...
<Solarbaby> I take it your doing diskless so that you can use a part time pc as a frontend?
<hyphun> so i can put a frontend in the living room, that i will only boot when i want to watch something, and that doesn't need a full install.
<Solarbaby> I may have to give tha a wack soon
<hyphun> I will let you know if i get it to work...
<Solarbaby> I wanna build a computer for xbmc since its the best media center on the planet..  but since it can't control mythtv very well, a usb stick might be the key
<hyphun> with another lightweight pc?
<Solarbaby> Thanks..  I sure would like to know
<Solarbaby> I have 3 mini pc's floating around here.. and unfortunately their build in video cards aren't totally linux friendly.. so I might have to look into building a new pc
<Solarbaby> course if I buy a mac mini, I wonder if this usb boot drive idea of yours would work
<hyphun> if it is a intel-based mac... then it would, i suppose.
<Solarbaby> in theory it should
<hyphun> didn't work yet... you said you had some programs?
<Solarbaby> im having a hard time deciding if I wanna pay $800 for a mini or $800 for a powerful linux computer
<Solarbaby> lemme look..
<hyphun> i would love to buy one of those shuttle KPC K45's. sub 200 euros (even less in dollars)
<hyphun> but ... i have several older pc's floating around the house... my wife would kill me... :p
<Solarbaby> I have a program called Flashboot
<Solarbaby> I never actually used it..
<Solarbaby> www.prime-expert.com/flashboot/
<hyphun> you're sending me a link to a winblows program :p ?
<hyphun> lol
<Solarbaby> you have have a windows laptop floating around?
<hyphun> i just found a tutorial using syslinux (on which your program seems to be based anyway...)
<Solarbaby> I thought everyone did.. they are cheap
<Solarbaby> right on
<hyphun> yes, i do, but i'm trying to learn while i'm doing all this :D
<Solarbaby> thats the spirit
<Solarbaby> I remember when I liked to learn
<hyphun> you don't anymore?
<hyphun> :p
<Solarbaby> actually yeah.. I do
<Solarbaby> for a while I went linux exclusive for a few years
<Solarbaby> then I was over it
<hyphun> over it? not having fun anymore?
<dbmister> for the life of me, i cannot get mythtv-setup, in channel scanning to find any digital channels (EIT)? - using dvbsnoop program - scan work no problem. can anyone tell me what code is used to find eit channels?
<Solarbaby> now I just keep a mix of everything around and I use them all
<hyphun> sorry, dbmister, only using analog here... no experience with dvb...
<dbmister> once imported from a channels.conf from scan, it can update the channels? grrrrr
<dbmister> im using the latest mythbuntu 8.04
<hyphun> solar, the cool thing is, you can launch mytbuntu-control-centre on your server, and configure everything you want on your client.
<Solarbaby> yeah that is pretty hip..  hyphun are you new to mythtv?
<hyphun> not really, i had knoppmyth running for nine months or so, before i'm now converting to mythbuntu
<Solarbaby> I was pissed at knoppmyth..  the boot dvd would always crash while partitioning my drive
<Solarbaby> then i downloaded ubuntu-mythtv and I was a satisfied as I could be
<hyphun> my first try at knoppmyth went excellent.. so... it worked and i only tweaked it since...
<pheld> Any tips on how to improve the interaction between lirc, mythfrontend and gnome-screensaver?
<hyphun> i was always curious at how mythbuntu would perform on my celeron 900Mhz, but i liked the way my knoppmyth was running...
<Solarbaby> dont use a screen saver :)
<pheld> every kepypress on my remote trigger a series of events vi dbus that sends cpu-load skyhigh for a few sec
<pheld> no screensaver is fine for a dedicaded media frontend, not for a workstation
<dbmister> has anyone used a asus my cinema hybrid PCI card?
<hyphun> until i installed mythbuntu 8.04 as frontend on my laptop and it seemed to have corrupted my backend-database... (or it could be coincidence)... but the backend wouldn't recognize my tv-card anymore...
<Solarbaby> negative
<hyphun> so instead of tinkering with that install of knoppmyth again, i opted for a separate backend/frontend approach...
<hyphun> backend is running now on my core2duo
<Solarbaby> good choice
<hyphun> and i'm trying to create a lightweight, easy frontend...
<hyphun> this diskless approach seems the way to go... if it would work...
<Solarbaby> you should probably check out xbmc just cause its a kewl project
<hyphun> I created a new usb-stick now...
<hyphun> but then i would need a modded xbox?
<Solarbaby> I swear by it personally..  but itts not much of a frontend for mythtv quite yet.. just basic controls..  live tv, record, watch recordings.. that kind of thing
<Solarbaby> it doesn't need a moded xbox anymore..  you could use windows or linux or mac now to load xbmc
<hyphun> why wouldn't you just do a mythbuntu frontend install then?
<Solarbaby> like I said it provides just the basics as a frontend to mythtv, but as a Media Center its amazing
<Solarbaby> Mythbuntu is my secondary frontend
<Solarbaby> for when I need extra control.. which is almost never
<Solarbaby> I have xbmc installed on all my xbox's.. and currently installed on a few windows computers around the house as well
<hyphun> you use it on an xbox? or pc?
<hyphun> all your xbox?? how many do you have?
<Solarbaby> I use xbmc on both xbox and pc.. I also run mythtv frontend on both xbox and tv
<hyphun> does is play normal games after that as well?
<Solarbaby> err and pc
<Solarbaby> yeah the xbox plays all the xbox games, and its also loaded with 14,000 roms as well
<toorima> anyone here good with pip? I have a pchdtv5500 as tuner 1 and 2, and a pvr150 as tuner 3, when i do pip i get tuner 2 as small window and can not change it to tuner3, i know Y changes tuner but it wont work for pip
<Solarbaby> toorima: thats behind the scope of my experiences
<Solarbaby> beyond
<Solarbaby> damn I can't type anymore
<toorima> hehe
<hyphu1> back
<MythbuntuGuest51> I just finished the install and rebooted for the first time, it loads grub and the boot process starts but then all of a suddent the screen goes completely blank. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<hansoffate> I just tried setitng up my firewire with my STB
<hansoffate> it is changing the channels, but the picture isn't showing up, and it shows up as (L____) Partial Lock
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-27
<wolf_> anyone know how to make mythbuntu cover the top and bottum panels in Ubuntu 9.04 using gnome?
<rothgar> Hey guys, I wanted to congradulate everyone that worked on the 9.04 release. Thanks so much for all you hard work (it is greatly appriciated).
<rothgar> I also have 2 questions for you on my new install
<rothgar> I have a Aopen mp945-dr and the remote doesn't work. I got it working in ubuntu 8.10 by compiling lirc but I seem to have a problem compiling it this time around (I am still working on it). I also have a problem with the volume being REALLY quite. I turned the xfce volume all the way up and mythtv's volume all the way up but I still need to have my TV at ~60 to even here the sound. From my cable box I am usually fine with the so
<Lossif> in regards to the sound is it digital out?
<Lossif> if so you might want to try unmuting it in alsamixer
<rothgar> no, the box has the option for digital out but I just plugged into the analog 1/8 -> rca cable
<Lossif> (I had a similar prob)
<Lossif> maybe turn  off the option to control sound with the myth?
<rothgar> I am not familiar with xfce at all, I added a sound button to the top bar but is there a better place to check if digital is muted?
<Lossif> I am not to familiar with analog out (only ever used digital out myself) but when you set up the myth  to output digital out you can tell it to turn off the machine control of the sound... maybe you can do the same with analog and just control the sound from the speakers?
<rothgar> looks like I was able to change the output device from ALSA:analog to ALSA:default (or /dev/dsp) and the sound is louder. Not as loud as my cable box but managable
<bopferman> Hello, i have just updated to 9.04 and I no longer have 3d acceleration.  I have an intel integrated 82865G
<Shadow__X> well theres your problem
<Shadow__X> if it aint broken dont fix it
<bobbob1016> I have mythbuntu ibex, with mplayer and coreavc.  How can I keep my coreavc mplayer through an upgrade to jaunty?
<superm1> bobbob1016, you need to use apt pinning
<superm1> google for it
<superm1> assuming you built your mplayer/coreavc is properly packaged
<superm1> if not, then you are at your wim and have a better idea how you installed it than we do
<Shadow__X> why upgrade?
<bobbob1016> superm1: I heard about it before, thanks for reminding me.  Do I need to pin Wine too, since iirc mplayer w/coreavc uses wine.
<Shadow__X> it does?
<superm1> bobbob1016, i dont think that newer wine versions break anyway
<superm1> wine in 9.04 should work fine...
<bobbob1016> Shadow__X: I needed it somewhere, although I doubt it is using it to playback
<bobbob1016> I'm hoping that 9.10 will have the better UI, and I want to do 9.04 then 9.10, less to break all at once if I want to go to 9.04 then .10 six months later, instead of .04 then .10 at the same time
<bobbob1016> By new UI I mean the myth .22 new UI
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> no .22 isnt released yet
<bobbob1016> Shadow__X: I'm hoping by 9.10 it will be, as I said
<Shadow__X> i dont think there are new features in mythbuntu 9.04
<Shadow__X> well that all depends on mythtv
<Shadow__X> if its ready
<bobbob1016> Shadow__X: I never at any point said it was anyone but myth's decision if .22 is 6 months out.  I just said "hope"
<Shadow__X> i know
<Shadow__X> just you are upgrading for the sake of it
<bobbob1016> Shadow__X: I'm trying to convince myself that I need it so I have 6 months to play with .04 before I go to .10
<Shadow__X> ok then
<bobbob1016> And 9.04 runs great on this machine.  Tried KDE4.2 and it seems unstable like it was on 8.10, but apart from that, seems fine
<squish103> any tips after an upgrade (click upgrade) to 9.04 i cannot boot anymore.. my root fs was lvm2 :(
<squish103> drops me to a shell. so i plan to boot livecd, install lvm2, try mount vg's, then chroot to them, then run apt-get install lvm2 in there again
<bopferman> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 and I am having issues watching tv and videos in myth.
<bopferman> any ideas?
<xrothgarx> did you collect/look at your logs?
<Shadow__X> what kind of "issues"
<bopferman> i dont get any video.
<bopferman> but i do get sound
<bopferman> where are the logs?
<Shadow__X> /var/logs
<bopferman> and it also takes serveral seconds to refresh the option pages.
<xrothgarx> if you don't want to browse to that you can go to utilities/setup -> then mythbuntu logs
<xrothgarx> you have the option either view the logs or upload them for someone else to look at them :)
<bopferman> im not sure which file to look at
<bopferman> i have pasted my log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/158925/
<bopferman> do you guys have any idea?
<bopferman> I can get into the tv, but it is realllllllly laggy
<bopferman> it didnt used to be
<bopferman> I think it is a 3d acceleration problem, but I have the intel driver installed.
<squish103> could someone give me a tip pls. livecd booted, apt-get install lvm2, mkdir /mnt/oldrootlv, vgchange -a y, mount /dev/mapper/rootvg /mnt/oldrootvg, mount /dev/sda1 /boot, chroot /mnt/oldroot, apt-get install lvm2 BUT it cannot get to repository!
<squish103> i cannot ping anything inside chroot?
<mysphyt> Hey, folks.  This is exhausting: I'm trying to configure LIRC, and something's being done for me somewhere by Ubuntu--essentially, even without LIRC running, I get some remote input.  Since I don't know where it's coming from, I can't configure it.  :/
<bopferman> I just updated to 9.04 and I cant play videos.  I get the following error.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/158946/
<Technophil> inadequate resources....
<bopferman> it worked before...
<hads> VLC?
<squish103> what is the best disk setup for mythbuntu or what comes out the box? any lvm options?
<hads> I don't think it does LVM out of the box, but you can just leave free space of course.
<squish103> i think i learnt my leason having an lvm for root
<squish103> think i am going to leave the lvm for the storage/recordings directories
<hads> You don't need it with storage groups
<MythbuntuGuest28> Has anyone else had trouble with mythbuntu 9.04 and pulseaudio?
<MythbuntuGuest28> LiveTV in Mythfrontend crashes when I try to switch to the NTSC tuner in my HVR-1600, and the logs suggest that the problem is with pulseaudio
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest28, update to the -fixes weekly builds
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest28, there are some fixes that suspend pulse audio
<MythbuntuGuest28> cool
<MythbuntuGuest28> thanks
<Shadow__X> and remember to keep spelling correct right superm1
<map7> I'm having trouble with setting up diskless clients, can anyone here help?
<map7> I'm using mythbuntu 904
<map7> here is the error I get on my PXE boot machine: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/mb414123
<Essobi> Sup..
 * map7 is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 27th Apr, 14:25:52)
<hads> Sush
<Essobi> heh.. rebuilt mythbuntu plugins mythvodka packages.. we'll see how well this works
<Essobi> err..
<Essobi> heh.. rebuilt mythbuntu plugins with mythvodka .. we'll see how well this works, even..
<Technophil> Has anyone here run up a Nova-T-500 in Mythbuntu 9.04?  I can't seem to get the /etc/modprobe.d/options fix of "options dvb-usb-dib0700 force_lna_activation=1" to work and enable scanning / registering tables.
<Technophil> I also get "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release."
<Technophil> I also tried "/etc/modprobe.d/options.conf"
<superm1> Technophil, so once you renamed it to options.conf, you need to reboot, or reload the modules
<superm1> you did that right?
<Essobi> Hmm.. if I reinstall mythtv-database packages I get an error about my password being incorrect.. anyone know off the top where the mysql logins are stored, and why re-installing does that?
<superm1> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> !mysql | Essobi
<Zinn> Essobi: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<superm1> basically those 3 commands will let you reset any and all mysql passwords that are stored
<Essobi> Zinn: It sets the root password somewhere automagically, with a random on install I believe..
<tgm4883> Essobi, follow the steps Zinn provided, it will reset your root password
<Essobi> tgm4883: Ah, roger that.
<Essobi> Soooooo... Or local cable uses the Motorola type sets... Any suggestions for a capture card for HD/standard capturing?
<superm1> Essobi, the default install sets the root password to your user password
<superm1> root mysql password that is
<superm1> hmph. that was supposed to make it "less" confusing
<tgm4883> Essobi, firewire?
<superm1> not sure if it is doing it's job
<Essobi> tgm4883: Umm. firwire is available on the DVR models..
<tgm4883> Essobi, are you in the US?
<Essobi> tgm4883: Yea.. From what I understand thou, the firewire isn't able to capture all the streams available..
<Essobi> tgm4883: (yea, im in the US)
<tgm4883> Essobi, then any HD box you have should have active firewire
<tgm4883> and no, it can't capture DRM'd streams
<tgm4883> so
<tgm4883> then you need the HD-PVR, and you need to run 0.22
<Essobi> Umm.. so what if I want to capture everything reguardless of what it is?  shouldn't a capture card do that?
<Essobi> Oh..
<Essobi> nevermind.. I assumes HD-PVR was software.. it's the haupp card isn't it?
<tgm4883> yes
<Essobi> tgm4883: There's no packages for 0.22, eh?
<tgm4883> Essobi, you need to install the weekly builds
<tgm4883> !weekly
<Zinn> Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy and Intrepid.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<Essobi> Roger that..
<Essobi> Jebus... HD-PVR is pricey.
<tgm4883> 209 at newegg
<Essobi> I'd really like to put a seperate frontend machine on each of my TVs, and have two or three streams available on the backend box..
<tgm4883> you probably need 1-2 hd-pvr's then, depending on the channels you like to watch
<Essobi> yea... that's what I was thinking... quickly becoming cost prohibitive...
<Essobi> A nice 4x4 HDMI matrix switch would be lovely too..
<Guest63254> hi folks
<barney_1> I'm interested in squashing a bug.  I wanted to confirm the package I should be working on.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> barney_1, what bug
<barney_1> I'm trying to fix password handling on the install cd... is the package I should be looking in: ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu?
<barney_1> specific bug is: #363153
<barney_1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/363153
<Essobi> tgm4883: OOOooooo.
<tgm4883> superm1, ^^^
<Essobi> tgm4883: http://www.firefold.com/2-x-4-HDMI-Matrix-Switch-Rack-Mountable-P1919C131.aspx  <--- It's serial controlable. :)
<tgm4883> Essobi, ok, but what does that do for you
<tgm4883> barney_1, I think thats the right package, but i'm not familiar enough with that bug
<barney_1> That's good enought to me.
<barney_1> I just wanted to make sure someone didn't know for sure that it's the WRONG place to look.
<barney_1> thanks
<Essobi> tgm4883: Heh.. Can put all the frontend boxes, XBOX360, etc in one closet, and watch them on any TV in the house..
<Essobi> wonder what the range on a 360 controller is.. heh.
<tgm4883> Essobi, 30 Ft
<tgm4883> and i'm not sure I'd want a 360 in a closet
<Essobi> hehe, about the same as my bluetooth remote for my myth setup too..
<Essobi> tgm4883: Fair enough... little kids around the house thou.... would prefer a way to keep them away from my expensive gear..
<Essobi> tgm4883: But yea... being able to selectively replicate 2 inputs to any of the 4 output simultaneously is nice..
<Essobi> Two frontends viewable on 4 screens in any combination..
<tgm4883> yea, just make sure you have enough cooling in that closet
<Essobi> lol, no kiddin
<Essobi> thinking since it has direct attic space, to run it off the the side of the house with a vent..
<Essobi> There's already a in-ceiling speaker system wired in..
<Essobi> considering running that to mpd or somesuch...
<superm1> hi barney_1, great thanks for helping out
<superm1> barney_1, have you used bzr before?
<superm1> if so, you'll want to checkout lp:ubiquity to get the latest branch
<superm1> barney_1, for the purposes of debugging though, you probably want to run ubiquity in debug mode to get debug logs and see where it is really hanging (ubiquity -d)
<barney_1> superm1, thanks... I've been reading the devweek logs from earlier this year.  I know there's one that covers bzr so I'll read through it and get started.
<superm1> barney_1, yeah, the jist of it is: apt-get install bzr; bzr get lp:ubiquity
<superm1> when you are ready to submit a patch, can teach you how to commit it and push that branch to launchpad and what not
<barney_1> I just submitted my first debdiff on sunday... That was a problem with spaces in path names... I think this is probably a similar problem.  (that other one was bug #366607)
<Zinn> Bug 366607 in usb-imagewriter (Ubuntu) "Doesn't work, if path to .img file contains spaces." [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/366607
<superm1> barney_1, ubiquity is quite a complex beast. fortunately enough, I can point you to a good starting point and rule out a lot of ubiquity code
<barney_1> I believe I did it right... and asked for sponsorship
<superm1> barney_1, so once you get the bzr branch checked out, look in scripts/mythbuntu at mythbuntu_install.py
<superm1> that's what walks through and does all of the installation after you answer questions in the installer
<superm1> it inherits a lot of functionality from scripts/install.py (the regular ubuntu installer), so you'd probably bounce back and forth between the two a bunch
<barney_1> I'm actually looking at that file as we speak (still need to check out the bzr though)
<superm1> cool on your first debdiff tho :) always exciting to contribute for the first time
<Essobi> tgm4883: Umm.. So why an HD-PVR instead of a HVR-1250?
<Essobi> Or an 1800 even..
<Essobi> Oh... It's an actual HD capture box...
<Essobi> not a tuner...
<Essobi> sup mike
<mike_764> well... can't figure out how to change my nick back to barney_1
<mike_764> switched computers
<Essobi> hehe
<Essobi> Umm.
<Essobi> I think barney_1 is still on here... that's why
<mike_764> yeah... I should be able to ghost it right?  Can't get it to work though
<tgm4883> Essobi, because you won't get encrypted channels with a hvr-1250
<Essobi> tgm4883: Yea.. I just figured that out.. Heh.
<Essobi> In the US, the Motion Picture Association of America has requested that the Federal Communications Commission allow providers to selectively disable the component outputs of their devices when showing recently released movies. <-- Has any US cable providers acutally done that yet?
<barney_1> there we go
<MythbuntuGuest76> Greetings, all. I've waited a few days... I've seen nothing really scarry so far. Should I upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 or should I backup and install from scratch? Nvidia Graphics, Intel CPU, HDTV-5500. Thanks!
<Essobi> My f'ing laptop dropped the wireless link mid upgrade on mine and hosed the install.. I had to go back and do a scratch 9.04 install, which was okay.. since I had no media loaded yet, save DVD I had just ripped to play with it..
<Essobi> so *SHRUG*
<MythbuntuGuest76> Ouch. I think I'll stay wired if I upgrade :)
<Essobi> Good idea..
<MythbuntuGuest76> Knowing my luck the power will fail or something :)
<Essobi> hehehe
<barney_1> superm1: Can you lay the ubiquity-mythtbuntu-frontend url on me... I'm having trouble finding it.
<barney_1> superm1: ps- I didn't realize bzr was just another versioning system... I'm used to SVN and CVS so shouldn't be too much to learn
<superm1> barney_1, lp:ubiquity is the bzr url
<superm1> you can see it on the internets at http://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk too
<superm1> barney_1, and yeah, bzr is incredibly easy to use, especially for just submitting a branch for patches or features
<barney_1> so I can just check out the ubiquity trunk.. there's not branch that is mythbuntu specific?
<superm1> barney_1, everything that is mythbuntu specific is merged into trunk
<superm1> by being part of trunk, we see all the normal installer changes that we need to adjust because of
<tafkaz_73> hi everyone. i just updated to jaunty, and now when i restart the box (combined backend/frontend) it'll not have any scheduled recordings. i will have to restart the backend manually then and everything works fine again
<tafkaz_73> maybe mythtv starts before mysql but i cant say
<barney_1> superm1: great... thanks for your help
<tafkaz_73> looks fine in the init scripts
<tafkaz_73> i have a mythbackend log
<superm1> tafkaz_73, check the backend log after startup for anything that looks informative to the failure
<tafkaz_73> maybe you could have alook
<tafkaz_73> http://pastebin.com/d681976a5
<tafkaz_73> its pretty informative i guess, but i dont think i get it
<tafkaz_73> when i restart mythbackend everythings back to normal
<superm1> looks like the msyql server is probably having troubles at startup then?
<superm1> can you try to maybe repair/optimize tables
<tafkaz_73> i could moment
<superm1> and see if it starts up any quicker
<superm1> and look at mysql logs to see if there is anything it complains at startup
<superm1> barney_1, np.   glad to get more contributors to mythbuntu - especially ubiquity :)
<tafkaz_73>  will usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl do the job ?
<tafkaz_73> or did you have other things in mind
<tafkaz_73> optimization didnt help
<tafkaz_73> now lets see the mysql logs
<tafkaz_73> theyR'e all empty
<tafkaz_73> i will use my old my.cnf and see what happens
<tafkaz_73> allthough it seems pretty much the same
<Essobi> tgm4883: Mmm... Maybe I can use a combination of the moto firewire and a HD-PVR.... Need to check which of my channels are 5Ced
<tafkaz_73> mysql log looks good
<tafkaz_73> could it be that mysql is not yet ready when myth starts to need it?
<barney_1> tafkaz and superm1: Could this be related to the mysqld bug #326768
<Zinn> Bug 326768 in mythbuntu "mysqld_safe thinks mysqld has crashed when it hasn't" [Critical, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/326768
<tafkaz_73> we're working on a fix...give a sev
<tafkaz_73> sec
<tafkaz_73> for now i can say that it helps a lot to hold mythtv-backend from starting in runlevel 2
<tafkaz_73> for all i understand this is not a duplicate of the bug #326768
<Zinn> Bug 326768 in mythbuntu "mysqld_safe thinks mysqld has crashed when it hasn't" [Critical, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/326768
<tafkaz_73> all i have to do to make it work again, is to make mythbackend not start in rl 2
<tafkaz_73> so mysql has the time to open up properly
<tafkaz_73> after i did that everythings good
<tafkaz_73> so what happens is
<tafkaz_73> mythbackend wants to connect to mysql, mysql is not yet ready, mythbackend has problems starting but mysql starts absolutely flawless
<K-A-R-R> HELP HOW I INSTALL MYTHUBUNTU
<barney_1> K-A-R-R: Visit this link and download the install manual: http://www.mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<tafkaz_73> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/368145
<barney_1> my oh my, checkout from bzr takes forever!
<nurettin> i have got no sound problem
<nurettin> Zinn: no sound
<nurettin> mythtv cant capture line in sound.
<barney_1> tafkaz_73: Your bug sounds EXACTLY like the problem I have been having.  I don't get corruption in the database.  I just don't have any recording schedule unless I restart the backend.
<barney_1> tafkaz_73: This is not reliably reproducable for me.
<tafkaz_73> just try the workaround
<tafkaz_73> take mythbackend out of init 2
<tafkaz_73> what's it doing there anyway?
<tafkaz_73> who wants to use myth in rl2???
<barney_1> I don't know what rl2 is.. sorry
<tafkaz_73> runlevel 2
<tafkaz_73> you're familiar with linux ?
<tafkaz_73> do following:
<barney_1> right... I am familiar with linux... just not runlevels
<tafkaz_73> ok
<tafkaz_73> :-)
<tafkaz_73> i used sysv-rc-conf
<barney_1> rebooting now to see if I can reproduce the issue
<tafkaz_73> which is an easy way to quickly change runlevel config
<barney_1> yep... my recording schedule is gone.
<tafkaz_73> ok...no get rid of mythbackend in runlevel 2
<tafkaz_73> do this:
<tafkaz_73> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<tafkaz_73> and then sudo sysv-rc-conf
<tafkaz_73> easy
<tafkaz_73> then scroll down to the myth entries
<tafkaz_73> mythtv-backend and mythtv-status
<tafkaz_73> and go to the X for runlevel 2
<tafkaz_73> just press space to toggle
<tafkaz_73> and when you're done q for quit
<tafkaz_73> then restart
<barney_1> I only have mythtv-backend
<tafkaz_73> be careful to only change these entries plz
<barney_1> right
<tafkaz_73> ok than you dont have status installed
<tafkaz_73> np
<barney_1> rebooting now
<Essobi> Anyone using a satellite source in the US?  I'm wondering if it's plagued with 5C and etc...
<barney_1> tafkaz_73: that seems to have broken mythweb "unable to connect to the master backend at 192.168.1.101:6543 Is it running?"
<tafkaz_73> hm mom
<tafkaz_73> no that should work
<tafkaz_73> is your schedules back then
<tafkaz_73> ah i see
<tafkaz_73> you cant look up
<tafkaz_73> moment...
<barney_1> looks like backend is not running now
<tafkaz_73> do sysv-rc-conf again
<tafkaz_73> this is how the line looks here
<barney_1> I have X in 3,4,5
<tafkaz_73> thats good
<tafkaz_73> hold on a sec
<tafkaz_73> /sbin/runlevel
<tafkaz_73> barney_1, try to reach mythweb again plz
<tafkaz_73> maybe it just takes a longer time
<barney_1>  nope...nada
<tafkaz_73> odd
<tafkaz_73> /sbin/runlevel ?
<barney_1> I've got to leave for work very soon.  I'm going to switch back and reboot.
<freebeer> Anyone knows how to enable TV-out (post-install) on mythbuntu?
<tafkaz_73> feel free to join at the bug
<barney_1> when I type: /sbin/runlevel yeilds: N 2
<tafkaz_73> so it does here
<barney_1> changed back, reboot... no recording schedules
<barney_1> restart backend: schedules reappear
<tafkaz_73> weird
<barney_1> yeah... I'm going to have to put in a script that restarts the backend on login
<barney_1> what a horrible hack!
<tafkaz_73> no....i thiink you should join with the bug report
<barney_1> I've also been experiencing ext4 freeze bug
<tafkaz_73> and try to play with the runlevels again
<barney_1> when deleting recordings
<tafkaz_73> i dont use ext4
<tafkaz_73> xfs
<barney_1> I switched over when I upgraded
<tafkaz_73> plz join https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/368145 barney_1
<tafkaz_73> its definitely the same issue
<Essobi> barney_1: yea.. ext4 is still sketchy for production I'm told..
<freebeer> TV-out on Nvidia 6200... Anyone?
<tafkaz_73> i was just about to help him
<tafkaz_73> and now he's gon
<rhpot1991> tafkaz_73: welcome to IRC :)
<tafkaz_73> hehe
<tafkaz_73> i have the same card and just about a week ago i had my old tv
<tafkaz_73> so i have a working xorg.conf
<tafkaz_73> well....never mind
<BaZiL> Hi .. want to ask a question . if i update my mythbuntu even if it says that it doesnt have a driver for my nvidia card ? .. is that safe , can i go back if it doesnt successeed ? .. or should i stay with the version i have installed ?
<shedder> can I use myth tv to play divx files that are stored on my windows box??
<hads> Yes
<shedder> tyvery much
<barney_1> Anyone have advice on how to test the Ubiquity package?  Do I need to package it as CD image to test changes I make to the source?
<tgm4883> barney_1, you could load up the live cd and then get your package on there and install it, then run through the installer
<barney_1> tgm4883: So you mean boot to the live-cd.  Then mount a drive and use ubiquity from that drive?
<barney_1> I have compiled the package (./configure, make, sudo make install) but I don't see an executable for the package... any hint?
<tgm4883> barney_1, hmm
<tgm4883> barney_1, if you can build a .deb of it, then you should be able to install (upgrade) the package in the live environment
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-28
<mac9416> Hello, when I click "Watch TV" nothing happens.
<hads> !blankscreen
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<upgrade_help> hi, i tried an apt-get upgrade and I now have a list of 155 packages that are not upgraded.. they have been "kept back"
<upgrade_help> how do i force them to be upgraded
<upgrade_help> nvm, my bad
<upgrade_help> i needed to do a apt-get dist-upgrade
 * map7 is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 28th Apr, 09:58:02)
<DisabledDuck> so i have an nVidia board and i'm trying to use audio, but whenever i enable IEC958 and Independed HP channel and leave and go back, it's still disabled, any ideas?
<Idespnnr> anyone have any input on mythbuntu vs boxee?
<Shadow__X> if you are going to record use mythtv
<Shadow__X> if not dont use mythtv
<Shadow__X> pretty simple
<Shadow__X> Idespnnr, you there
<Idespnnr> Shadow__X: yea
<Idespnnr> what?
<Idespnnr> use mythtv no matter what?
<Idespnnr> sounds kinda 1 sided
<Shadow__X> Idespnnr, no i said if you dont plan on recordding tv use boxee
<Shadow__X> if you ARE going to record mythtv
<Idespnnr> ah ok, thanks for th clarification
<Idespnnr> I dont plan on recording tv
<Shadow__X> ok yup
<Shadow__X> i mean mythtv is alot of great stuff
<Shadow__X> but if you arent  going to record tv i dont really see the point
<Shadow__X> but thats me
<Idespnnr> fair enough... Ive bounced through several media center solutions
<Idespnnr> havent given mythtv a run yet
<Idespnnr> but I like the boxee + hulu support
<Shadow__X> right i mean technically there is mythvodka but i dont know how well it is supported
<map7> I'm getting a 'ltsp-build-client' failed with exit code 1, when trying to build a diskless image under mythbuntu 8.10, is anyone else experiencing this?
<Essobi> Wow..
<Essobi> My cable service sucks.
<Essobi> They have every channel other then the local broadcasts DRMed.
<Essobi> Even silly ass cable channels.. like G4.
<Zinn> Essobi: Please watch your language.
<Essobi> Zinn: pardon
<Essobi> But wow... I like like 8 channels out of 150 that I can use over firewire..
<Shadow__X> yup thats how it is
<Shadow__X> what provider
 * map7 is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 28th Apr, 13:35:09)
<map7> what options does mythbuntu-control-center use when running the ltsp-build-client command?
<Essobi> Shadow__X: It's Insight Communications.
<hads> map7: Turn off your away messages
<MythbuntuGuest14> hey! uhm im really interested in mythbuntu since im using windows with mediaportal - but i want to try linux. now to my question: will my hdmi output work on my asus p5n em motherboard? what about audio?
<MythbuntuGuest14> and is 1080p supported?
<hads> 1080 is not an issue. HDMI can be difficult, you may not know 'til you try.
<MythbuntuGuest14> ic
<MythbuntuGuest14> what if i use a dvi output with an adapter?
<hads> Should be fine.
<MythbuntuGuest14> cool
<MythbuntuGuest14> ill try
<MythbuntuGuest14> dling right now
<hads> You can always dual boot and see how it goes.
<MythbuntuGuest14> yea that's the plan
<hads> MythTV has it's quirks but overall it's a great piece of software.
<hads> and mythbuntu makes it quite nice to use.
<MythbuntuGuest14> yea i heard
<MythbuntuGuest14> i really like the idea behind linux and i try to use it as often as possible but i often get to a point that i can't overcome and then im forced to use windows again
<MythbuntuGuest14> but I'm getting better and better slowly but steady
<MythbuntuGuest14> ;-)
<hads> Understandable :)
<hads> You'll get there one day :)
<MythbuntuGuest14> hope so =D
<MythbuntuGuest14> i always get envious when i read an blogpost or something similar saying: ah recently i solved my problem xy, you just had to edit file XYZ here and restart the service there..." etc etc
<hads> I haven't had a Windows install since about 2000 and am much happier for it.
<MythbuntuGuest14> u bet
<MythbuntuGuest14> i bet
<MythbuntuGuest14> >_>
<MythbuntuGuest14> i need to use window at least for work since they use some stupid dlls that are only supported in internet explorer
<MythbuntuGuest14> i've never seen anything like that before
<hads> Yeah, I lied a little, I have to keep a virtual Windows install for testing websites etc.
<MythbuntuGuest14> *g*
<MythbuntuGuest14> what's a virtual windows install? i only know about Xen
<hads> There's virtualbox, kvm and vmware (non-free)
<MythbuntuGuest14> ah download's finished
<MythbuntuGuest14> ah ic
<MythbuntuGuest14> is ther anything new in mythbuntu since 8.04? that's the last one i tried
<MythbuntuGuest14> *there
<MythbuntuGuest11> closed the window by accident
<hads> Newer versions of things and better integration I guess.
<hads> The same mythtv version (with more bugfixes)
<MythbuntuGuest11> kk
<MythbuntuGuest11> but no bluray support i guess
<hads> AFAIK no, but I don't use it.
<MythbuntuGuest11> hdmi output worked in installation setup.... now stupid me has activated tv output and the nvidia drivers
<MythbuntuGuest11> will that change the default scrren to tv output?
<MythbuntuGuest11> atm it's still copying files in the isntallation
<MythbuntuGuest84> hello, all!
<MythbuntuGuest84> I was wondering if most folks here had found issues updating mythbuntu from 8.10 to 9.04 via package manager
<MythbuntuGuest84> I am getting stuttery video now, and was considering if I should re-install from scratch or ts it?
<MythbuntuGuest11> great: my skystar 2 h is not detected =(
<MythbuntuGuest11> *hd
<cann> hey
<r3vile> hi
<r3vile> my lirc does'n start automatically , when i start linux.. how can i add it to autorun?
<oobe> r3vile, it should
<oobe> how do you start it yourself
<oobe> /etc/init.d/lirc should run on startup
<oobe> sudo update-rc.d lirc defaults
<r3vile> normally i start lirc with:
<r3vile> sudo lircd --nodaemon --device=/dev/input/event2 --driver=dev/input /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<r3vile> otherwise there is an error
<r3vile> "lircd: invalid argument count"
<r3vile> <-
<BenB> http://download-redirect.beonex.com/mirror/kubuntu-9.04-kde3-desktop-i386.iso
<BenB> in case somebody wants the KDE3 version of ubuntu 9.04
<BenB> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/
<BenB> (http download there is incredibly slow)
<tgm4883> wtf
<tgm4883> nobody wants your crap
<NcA^> hey all
<NcA^> was wondering if I could get some advice?
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<NcA^> Ok, It's just a fairly long-winded question regarding my proposed home network/media setup.
<NcA^> End Goal; I'd like to have a back-end server running fileshares/bittorrent/rdp with QoS traffic-flow priorities, my main PC running Ubuntu 9.04 and generally getting abused, and my HTPC running Mythbuntu Frontend & being able to use one of the HDD's for recording TV.
<NcA^> At the moment, I have just switched to Ubuntu 9.04 on my main PC, Have my HTPC running Win7 Media Center, and have everything but a PSU to get the server portion up and running. At the moment, my Media files (music/video) are on an NTFS formatted HDD in my main PC, which I'm intending to move over to the server when I get it up and running.
<rhpot1991> NcA^: so what is the question?
<NcA^> I told you it was long-winded :P
<NcA^> I'm just looking for some advice on how to get this all done, and set up ideally before I go ahead and start ripping out hardware
<NcA^> First real question, I have 2 choices for the mobo/cpu combos, I have a P4 3.0 w/ HT in my HTPC now, which Ideally I'd like to have in my Server
<NcA^> The other mobo/cpu is an Athlon x64 2200+
<rhpot1991> HD or SD video?
<NcA^> Got a WinTV HVR-1600 so HD
<NcA^> through Comcast, so not really going to be getting much through ClearQAM
<rhpot1991> HD playback is very intensive
<NcA^> Aye, I've been getting a lot of 1080/720p .mkv's lately too
<rhpot1991> its recommended you use a dual core cpu for that, I think the minimum recomendation is a 3.0ghz cpu
<rhpot1991> you can sometimes offload some work onto your video card instead, but in general you want a beefy cpu for that
<NcA^> do you think that the athlon 2200 could keep up with running the mythTV backend as well as a BT client without hanging?
<NcA^> I've got an ATi x1650pro to throw in there
<NcA^> which will help a bit
<NcA^> but I've been reading that you lot really don't reccommend ATi cards
<rhpot1991> ya nvidia generally works more easily
<rhpot1991> backend is a different story, you can skimp on the cpu there and you wont notice it as much, things like commercial flagging are going to take a little longer though
<NcA^> aye ATi's kinda screwed anyone with an older card than the HD3000 series for drivers lately too
<NcA^> Got 2Gb of RAM for both of the systems
<NcA^> just worried about the torrent client killing off the backend for streaming videos
<NcA^> especially with large .mkv format
<rhpot1991> can't say for sure, but I'd venture you would be ok
<NcA^> so which chip would you advise to use for the server?
<NcA^> personal opinion
<rhpot1991> I'd use the more powerful one for the frontend
<rhpot1991> you will notice a lack of cpu a lot more when trying to play back HD video
<rhpot1991> does your capture card do hardware encoding or software?
<NcA^> I believe it's hardware
<NcA^> it looks like there's drivers out there too
<rhpot1991> good, then cpu isn't much of a concern for the backend then
<NcA^> but they don't look like the best supported
<NcA^> I'll be using the capture card on the frontend most likely
<rhpot1991> you could always run them both on the same box as well, once again your cpu might be a little strapped for that with HD playback
<rhpot1991> capture card needs to live on A backend, you can have multiple though
<NcA^> hmm
<NcA^> that's doable as well
<NcA^> it'll create a lot of network traffic to stream the HD
<NcA^> which I'm sure my housemates will give me shit for :s
<Zinn> NcA^: Please watch your language.
<NcA^> :x
<NcA^> the other thing I've been stressing about it having this NTFS formatted drive with all my media on it
<NcA^> it seems to be working alright with my ubuntu install atm, but I know it's not ideal
<NcA^> hence the problem, I have about 500Gb+ of media on there and am not sure how I can get it all off of there safely if I want to reformat
<NcA^> Would you take the risk of having to move that amount of data onto 3ish separate drives just to reformat?
<rhpot1991> easiest way is to pick up an external drive, good things to have around
<NcA^> I've got a 250Gb one, and a spare 320Gb internal SATA lying around
<NcA^> and about 100Gb on another of my internal disks
<NcA^> bear in mind... I'm unemployed ATM, trying to keep the budget as low as possible, PSU + HTPC case + New router are pretty much Killing the whole budget as it is
<rhpot1991> NcA^: don't get a new case then just use what you have, and get a router that can do some of the things you want
<rhpot1991> HTPC cases are expensive and don't give you any functionality
<NcA^> problem is;
<NcA^> a) I'm vain when it comes to HT components
<NcA^> aaaannd
<NcA^> the AMD platform I've got is currently in... WEll.. I'll get you a link
<NcA^> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108058
<NcA^> one of those, that had the PSU die miserably
<NcA^> and my HTPC case ATM is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163058
<NcA^> so I'd like something that will fit in the rack
<rhpot1991> NcA^: I'd say do it a step at a time
<rhpot1991> mess with what you have, when you are happy with it buy new parts
<rhpot1991> and then keep adding new parts forever :)
<NcA^> haha
<NcA^> common problem that :P
<NcA^> need a case/PSU one way or another though
<NcA^> so does the backend stream the live TV over the LAN?
<NcA^> what sort of load are we talking about overall?
<rhpot1991> will work fine withing a 100 base network without interfering with anything
<rhpot1991> wireless should normally be avoided
<NcA^> aye, I found that out using Win Media Center :/
<NcA^> Dodgy 802.11g + HD = :'(
<Essobi> Meh.. I can't get firewire to work with my Motorola 6412. :|
<rhpot1991> Essobi: check for encryption?
<Essobi> rhpot1991: I can' get any of the test programs or the channel changer to work... I have some channels that arn't drmed.
<Essobi> rhpot1991: well.. the p2p fails but the broadcast mode test worked.. but the channel changer isn't working at all..
<rhpot1991> morotola likes broadcast
<rhpot1991> your model number isn't somthing I'm used to seeing either, that may be an issue
<Essobi> yea.. I see docs everywhere on the 62XX but not much on the 64XX...
<Essobi> but the 64XX is listed in the channel changer source..
<Essobi> but the model/dev ids didn't match.. so I changed the source to match them, and it ignores the channel change.
<Essobi> I think what I'd like to do is get a controlable 4x4 matrix switch... put Mythtv on one input and another cat box on the 2nd, then run the outs to all four of my TVs..
<Essobi> s/cat/cable/
<Essobi> I may have to restore to using IR if I can't get the firewire changing working thou..
<Essobi> restort even.. ehh, I can't type today.
<rhpot1991> Essobi: PM Majoridiot on the forums, he might know more about that model
<Essobi> roger that
<elgordo123> Try to check the knoppmyth forums too.  They were doing a lot with firewire channel changing
<Essobi> Yea?  Cool..
<rhpot1991> Essobi: check for posts by majoridiot in the forums too, he released a bunch of tools for firewire
<rhpot1991> if your doesn't play nice none of it will help though
 * rhpot1991 has a few motorolla dch-3200s
<Essobi> rhpot1991: cool, thanks.
<Essobi> 3200s dual tuner?
<rhpot1991> nope
<rhpot1991> single, but I have 3 of them
<Essobi> Nice..
<Essobi> Firewire?
<rhpot1991> ya
<Essobi> How's the 5c in your area?
<rhpot1991> decent, I can pick up most HD channels
<rhpot1991> a few are problem children, but I just ignore them now
<rhpot1991> get things like discovery and espn, and then I have a hdhr for my locals
<Essobi> there seems to be tons of channels with the drm set to 0x2 in my package. :(
<Essobi> Even the kids cartoon channels!
<Essobi> Think I'd rather just get like... 3 units.. 2 on capture with haup 150s or something.. and the third on a 4x4 controlable matrix..
<r3vile> rhpot1991 are you ignoring my pns ? :P
<Essobi> I need to hack up PS3 bluetooth controls thou for multiple remotes on different X heads..
<Essobi> ....
<Essobi> you 'pns'?
<Essobi> your... heh.
<r3vile> ?
<r3vile> are you ;)
<Essobi> you meant PMs, right?
<r3vile> oO .. i mean PM ;)
<r3vile> in German its PN :P
<Essobi> Had to point that out.. I pronounced it... Peee-Ennnn-esss... and promptly got odd looks for LOLing.
<rhpot1991> r3vile: you should prob use the custom configuration in MCC and plug in values there
<foxbuntu> r3vile, its not polite to PM someone that does not ask you to do so. If you have a question please ask it in the open irc channel and wait for help.
<rhpot1991> you have a config problem which is why it isn't starting, fix that and you should be good
<rhpot1991> Essobi: a lot of my digital channels are encrypted but I generally only care about the HD ones
<rhpot1991> its a rarity to have acess actually, I believe law only says that they have to give you locals
<Essobi> rhpot1991: Oh... that bites.
<r3vile> I want to use a remote, which is not listed in MCC, so i took custom ... what do i have to do now? (my Remote: Technisat TTS35AI)
<r3vile> how do i have to edit the hardware.conf
<BaZiL> Hmm . i upgraded from an old version to 8.10 of mythbuntu .. i can see the startup . the logo of mythbuntu .. and i can eaven hear the sound of the computer loging in .. but as soon as its suppose to login .. my tv goes black .. what 2 do ?
<Essobi> Bleh.
<Essobi> I think MythVodka is a wash for the US people..
<zz> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<zz> I am trying to use vlc to capture input from my ivtv device, i can cat > BLRG.mpg and I get static so I know it's working ... I just need to tune it but would also like to view it as it comes in(live)
<superm1> zz, if yo udont get any (timely) responses, you might want to try the forums
<superm1> !forums | zz
<Zinn> zz: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<deminished> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<deminished> hi could any one help me with myth vodka NZB (not asking about hulu)
<deminished> !vodka
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about vodka
<deminished> i have it like half fixed already
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-29
<tgm4883> zz, ivtv-tune -c# maybe?
<tgm4883> theres a utility to do it via cli in ivtv-tools I think
<zz> o ki will check it out, thanks
<tgm4883> ivtv-tools or ivtv-utils
<zz> it wants to install postfix
<zz> bbl
<tgm4883> thats odd
<zz> tgm4883: wants to install ALOT actually
<Neff_> Stupid question: How can I access Network Manager via terminal if it is already running? nm-applet returns an error, and I can't access it through panel because it doesnt seem to be visible in 9.04.
<tgm4883> zz, what version of mythbuntu
<tgm4883> and how did you try to install it?
<Neff_> version 9.04. installed via cd.
<Neff_> the 64-bit image
<zz> not mythbuntu
<zz> not even have myth on it
<zz> just trying to get ivtv-utils
<tgm4883> zz, what version of ubuntu?
<zz> 94
<tgm4883> zz, are you sure that isn't from something else?  This is all I get
<tgm4883> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<tgm4883>   ivtv-utils libconfig-inifiles-perl libvideo-ivtv-perl perl-tk
<tgm4883> dinner
<zz> kk
<zz> The following extra packages will be installed:
<zz>   bsd-mailx dctrl-tools devscripts diffstat dput libauthen-sasl-perl
<zz>   libclass-accessor-perl libconfig-inifiles-perl libdevel-symdump-perl
<zz>   libio-pty-perl libio-string-perl libio-stringy-perl libipc-run-perl
<zz>   libparse-debcontrol-perl libparse-debianchangelog-perl libpod-coverage-perl
<zz>   libterm-size-perl libtest-pod-perl libtie-ixhash-perl libvideo-ivtv-perl
<zz>   lintian perl-tk postfix wdiff
<zz> sorry
<zz> prolly shoulda paste bun that
<Stemming78> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Stemming78> i have a question about installation (setup)....  EVERY time I install a fresh installation backend will not login so it I cannot go into setup.  Is there something I am doing wrong?
<Stemming78> Selecting Primary backend / frontend with or without mysql installed - both ways I get problems....
<Stemming78> Could someone walk me through an install so I can determine where the problem lies?'
<Stemming78> Trying again - should I choose advanced setup and set the MySQL password at install?
<Stemming78> Please help - unable to get my box functioning.....   "unable to login" at backend setup
<Stemming78> another fresh isntallation
<rhpot1991> !mysql | Stemming78
<Zinn> Stemming78: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Stemming78> rhpot1991:  tried last attempt with fresh install - same issue.
<Stemming78> Wondering WHAT setting I use that is causing it NOT to work
<rhpot1991> root mysql password is blank by default, unless you choose one
<mersault> Anyone else find that installing the weekly build package clobbered their frontend/backend decision and just installed everything?
<Stemming78> It will be automatically generated if nothing is inputted...  correct?
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: root mysql or mythtv mysql?
<Stemming78> root mysql
<rhpot1991> no, its blank by default
<Stemming78> right...  what might I be doing wrong during install...   Happens everytime.  I recall in earlier editions one could input the mysql password and result would be "unable to login"....  nwo there is NO advanced option to set this.  installed 9.04 (most current disc)
<Stemming78> rhpot1991:  UNABLE to get this to work after using the steps (!mysql)
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: what exactly is the issue, the frontend reports it can't log into the backend?
<Stemming78> Uanble to setup the Mythbox -  fresh installation...  stuck at backend-setup;  unable to login
<rhpot1991> are you using the mythtv user and its password thats in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt?
<Stemming78> trying to send you the log - pastebin is not workign
<Stemming78> nm - it finally posted
<Stemming78> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d246d619
<Stemming78> rhpot1991: yes the password matches....
<rhpot1991> do mysql -umythtv -p mythconverg
<rhpot1991> and enter the password from there
<Stemming78> how do I obtain the password
<Stemming78> getting access denied
<Stemming78> rhpot1991: getting access denied
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: you didn't enter a valid password when it setup the DB then
<rhpot1991> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Stemming78> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<Stemming78> enter a password or leave blank?
<mersault> Stemming78: I'd always set a passwd, both for root and for the mysql user
<rhpot1991> I'd pick one
<Stemming78> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database...   have tio enter the password 6 times....  (screen hangs 3 times - enter password each time) then moves to configuring mythtv-database.  then ahve to enter it 3 times again....  is that normal?
<mersault> Doesn't mythbuntu automatically let you set a root mysql passwd during install? I know previous versions did...
<mersault> I didn't pay attention when I reinstalled, since I'd backed up all my databases and just plopped the whole thing in...
<Stemming78> for some reason the MYSQL password is not getting set...   now after setting a password it prompts me to enter password (Mythtv-Backedn-Setup)
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: you reconfigured all of those
<Stemming78> getting errror - incorrect password...
<Stemming78> yes...  used ALL 3 steps
<Stemming78> out of the box this should work.....   it is driving me mad
<rhpot1991> it sounds like you aren't providing the right password when it asks for it and therefor it hasn't setup the mythconverg db ever
<rhpot1991> try to mysql -uroot -p mythconverg
<rhpot1991> if you followed those steps it should have fixed everything though, unless something has changed in Jaunty
<Stemming78> mythbox@Mythbox-Backend:~$ mysql -uroot -p mythconverg
<Stemming78> Enter password:
<Stemming78> ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'mythconverg'
<Stemming78> rhpot1991: step 2 seems as if it is NOT setting the password....  errors out (takes 4 times of entering password before moving to next step)
<map7> If I want to create a diskless mythbuntu system from the command line should I be using a command like this: $ sudo ltsp-build-client --mythbuntu --mythbuntu-copy-user-credentials
<S88XJ> hello
<cann> morning
<map7> i keep getting the error 'run-init: overmounting root: Stale NFS filehandle' on my pxe client has anyone experienced this before?
<map7> found it, had to change my nfs exports and restart nfs-server
<minimec> Hi. Is there a way to use VPS signal for analog recording with a pvr 150/250. It looks that VPS is no feature in mythtv...
<mccord42> Has anyone here ever have issues with resolution on the proprietary nvidia driver?  I only can only choose 640x480 or 320x240 when I have the proprietary driver installed but get the proper 1360x768 when I use the opensource driver.  but the myth frontend is almost unusably slow with the OS driver.  This is on a Dynex 26 inch HD TV using the VGA connection by the way.
<frederik> Hello, i' m trying to configure my remote. With sudo cat /proc/bus/input/devices i found out, that my remote is event 7, how do i have to edit the hardware.conf now?
<frederik> if i use REMOTE_DRIVER="dev/input"  and REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/event7" lirc starts, but i cant see something with irw if i press a button
<frederik> sry, i was to overhasty. There was something wrong with the lircd.conf ;)
<frederik> it is working now :)
<citybird> hello, just hooked up my box with a wintv pvr 500 in Zuich.
<citybird> I am trying to get live tv to work.
<citybird> remote and menu works
<citybird> connected the cable to the card. how do i know if it's receiving channels?
<citybird> connected the radio antenna as well. how do i check that?
<r3vile> citybird, is your card a DVB-T / DVB-S card?
<citybird> analog
<BaZiL> what is the latest stable version of mythbuntu ?
<tgm4883> 9.04
<tgm4883> is that not obvious?
<mersault> Anyone else finding mythfrontend is segfaulting with the most recent -trunk builds/.
<mersault> ?
<mac9416> I have run mythtv-setup and succeeded in adding a capture card. However, when I go to the frontend and click "Watch TV" the screen just blinks and no TV appears.
<mac9416> It may have something to do with my mythfilldatabase fails. It keeps trying to connect to some website, and of course fails on my offline machine.
<mac9416> I believe it's trying to get guide information.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-30
<superm1> mac9416, that means you need to associate the card with a data source still
<superm1> (usually)
<mac9416> superm1, how do I go about that?
<map7> I'm getting 'Cannot login to database?' from my remote machine can someone help me?
<map7> I've changed my backend & master backend IP address to my actual IP address instead of localhost
<map7> & entered in a security pin
<map7> I've enabled mysql as a service
<map7> Found it, I had to remark out the 'bind-address=127.0.0.1' in my /etc/mysql/my.cnf file
<map7> Why doesn't mythbuntu-control-center do this?
<nuSharper> hi there! i just finished installing Mythbuntu. during install i had both my monitor and my TV connected (via S-Video). once the instaltion ended and the PC rebooted, the graphics card can only see the TV. the VGA output isnt displayed on Nvidia-Settings. how can i output video to my VGA monitor?
<Shadow__X> what video card do you have
<nuSharper> fx5500
<Shadow__X> run nvidia-settings
<nuSharper> during install, i used the monitor. after the reboot, monitor went into stand-by.
<nuSharper> i have. nvidia-settings only shows one available output: TV-Out
<nuSharper> i wonder if i have to re-install the distro with the S-Video cable off... :-\
<Shadow__X> no your issue isnt with the distro is setting up the video card
<nuSharper> i know.
<nuSharper> what i meant was, maybe, if i re-install with the cable off, the auto-setup will keep me on the VGA output.
<Shadow__X> in nvidia-settings under x server display config it only has one displayer there
<nuSharper> yep. it says "TV-0".
<nuSharper> i've tried "Detect Displays". no diff.
<Shadow__X> alright i have to leave for a bit but look into nvidia-settings and your video card
<Shadow__X> that will give you the answer or someone else
<nuSharper> i guess i'll re-install it...
<nuSharper> thx, anyway.
<Shadow__X> yeah i mean i would suggest fixing it and not just reinstalling
<nuSharper> i know. but i've been trying it for the last hour... all the obvious dialog-boxes have had no effect.
<nuSharper> maybe if i uninstall the Nvidia drivers and re-install them...
<Technophil1> Yep good idea and ensure system is up to date.
<nuSharper> didnt work. i started the re-install. just noticed sth... the install has a dilog that asks whether i wanna use "Open" or "Proprietary" drivers. the same dialog asks if i want to "Enable TV-Out". during the previous install i chose "Enable". that's probably where the mess happened. i'm re-instaling with the S-Video cable off and the TV-Out option disabled. let's see.
<Technophil1> yes enable
<Technophil1> Woops, use propriatary
<Technophil1> can enable later
<nuSharper> thta's my plan. enabling it later.
<map7> I keep getting Segmentation Faults when commit changes to my diskless mythbuntu client
<map7> When it runs mksquashfs
<superm1> check your memory to start then
<map7> I've checked the bugs list for squashfs-tools and I see someone fixed a seg fault problem in 3.3 in November 2008, I'm still on 3.3.7 (the latest for ubuntu) is there a way to install squashfs4.0 under ubuntu 8.10?
<map7> in the meantime I will run a mem test.
<map7> sometimes it builds the image and other times it bombs out at different points
<map7> if it makes the image, the image works fine on my PXE machines
<map7> If I type 'make' in the source directory of squashfs4.0 it fails under ubuntu 8.10
<superm1> if it's bombing out at different times, that's a good indicator of memory problems indeed
<superm1> i'd not pull in the newer squashfs unless you have the kernel bits too
<map7> I see squashfs 4.0 is for kernel 2.6.29 only, which I don't run, but it does say for that kernel no patching is necessary
<map7> i'm doing a memtest, ill leave that going over night
<map7> superm1 the memory test has passed once with no errors using Memtest+86
<map7> does anyone else here get Seg Faults when using mksquashfs? and do you just keep trying until it passes?
<Shadow__X> map7, let it run for like 2 or 3 times just in case
<Shadow__X> you can also try a stress test
<Shadow__X> just to make sure
<Shadow__X> i have had flaky systems before
<Shadow__X> no fun
<map7> yeah I've left it going, and will leave it over night so that should be another 15hrs of testing
<Shadow__X> sounds good
<map7> well i'm going to drink beer now, bye
<Shadow__X> see ya
<citybird> when i run mythfilldatabase --manual how many times do i have to run though the channels? this is my 4th or 5th pass
<Technophil> once!  Something sounds a wry
<citybird> it failed after about the 7th pass but all the channels are there now.
<citybird> Technophil: when i click to watch tv the screen goes blank for about 30 seconds and then comes right back to the main menu
<Technophil> Something still sounds a wry.  Standard advise is to check you logs for clues as to what is failing
<citybird> hey there is a mythbuntu pastebin
<citybird> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f62bbc8fe
<citybird> that's me
<citybird> looks like they forgot to change the theme dir to 9.04
<citybird> first thing it says is i forgot to bind video sources to the cards
<citybird> super strange since it detects the signal when i run a channel scan
<Technophil> R you running 9.04 front and back end?
<Technophil> I am not surprised you get no pic when it says NVR(/dev/video0): Unknown video codec
<Technophil> Revise your video sources
<citybird> Technophil: vid source setup gives very few things to change and it all looks good
<citybird> running the setup again
<citybird> and it's asking to add channels again
<BaZiL> what is the latest stable version of mythbuntu ?
<BaZiL> is 9.04 ok ?
<superm1> yes 9.04 is the latest stable version
<superm1> see /t
<citybird> hey when i click watch tv it comes back to the menu
<tgm4883> !logs | citybird
<Zinn> citybird: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<citybird> checked the logs and it says set up the 4 profiles. did that.
<tgm4883> citybird, pastebin the logs
<citybird> k
<citybird> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f4d5904af
<citybird> says error failed to find channel
<tgm4883> citybird, what kind of tuner?
<citybird> analog
<tgm4883> who makes it?
<citybird> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/PVR-500
<BaZiL> when i try to upgrade to 9.04 .. it runs untill Loading LIRC modules .. then it just stops there .. .. any solutions to that ?
<citybird> Hauppauge PVR-500
<tgm4883> citybird, ok, and what did you set it up as under mythtv-setup in step 2 (or was it step 1)
<citybird> hmm have to run setup again to see?
<tgm4883> citybird, yea, unless you remember
<citybird> ok
<citybird> pal-bg
<citybird> pal teletext
<citybird> europe west
<citybird> part 2 is about capture card
<tgm4883> ok
<citybird> v4l dev/video0 and video1
<citybird> card type is analog v4l capture card
<tgm4883> citybird, ok, thats the problem
<tgm4883> your card is setup wrong
<citybird> IVTV right?
<tgm4883> it should be setup as a hardware encoder card
<citybird> or mjpeg capture card?
<tgm4883> citybird, neither, it's a hardware encoder card
<citybird> i can't find that option
<citybird> checking
<citybird> ah crap i think i need to install drivers
<tgm4883> drivers for that card are already included
<citybird> ok now i have to get fancy
<tgm4883> fancy for what?  You select the type of card it is, that cards support is built into the kernel and works OOB
<citybird> yes you are right i was trying to get to a terminal window
<citybird> everything is detected
<citybird> but the choices are:
<citybird> mjpeg capture card
<citybird> analog v4l captue card
<citybird> IVTV mpeg-2 encoder card
<citybird> is that it??
<tgm4883> IVTV mpeg-2 encoder card
<citybird> that's the only one that makes sense
<tgm4883> sorry about that, I could have sworn it was called the other thing
<citybird> ok thanks
<tgm4883> it should say (PVR-XX0) or something like that
<citybird> it does
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> then thats the right one
<tgm4883> you might have to do steps 3 and 4 again
<citybird> should i rescan video sources or something now?
<citybird> ah right ill do that now
<tgm4883> well, not 3, but 4
<tgm4883> yea do 4, you should get some channels listed now
<citybird> started 3 already
<citybird> should i do that EIT scan again or skip?
<tgm4883> IIRC, EIT only works with digital cards
<citybird> ah never knew that
<citybird> might have to get a digital card for my second box
<citybird> first box is for work
<citybird> and i think it's hard to find the analog cards now.
<citybird> running fetch channels from lintings sourc3
<citybird> listings source
<citybird> thanks for the tips
<tgm4883> yea most are discontinued
<citybird> finally!!
<citybird> found where i should add the dam starting channel
<citybird> looked all over for that
<citybird> gotta remember
<tgm4883> so it should all work now
<tgm4883> the starting channel thing shouldn't be an issue once you set it
<tgm4883> IIRC, it will default to the last channel you watched
<citybird> takes a while to run
<citybird> ah good makes sense
<citybird> gotta run out for a while
<citybird> thanks again.
<citybird> bb on later
<BaZiL> after i upgraded to 9.04 .. my webserver seem to be locked to only the mythtv site .. al my subdomains seems to be pointed to webmyth . how do i remove that ?
<Jakal> Can someone help me? I am trying to set my screen resolution to 1360x768. but eah time i do the screen gets garbled then goes blank. this is the resolution of my hd tv. anyone know how to fix it?
<MythbuntuGuest15> hi i have installed mythbuntu on my laptop and i added the virtual manager and then i restarted and all that came up was a blank scroon what can i do to repair it
<MythbuntuGuest15> huge problem for me
<MythbuntuGuest15> please help
<MythbuntuGuest15> hello can anyone help me
<MythbuntuGuest15> please?
<superm1> !forums | MythbuntuGuest15
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest15: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Jakal> i dont supose anyone answered my question while i was gone?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-01
<citybird> when i run mythfilldatabase --manual i have to run through the list about 9 times and it gives me ICE default IO error handler doing an exit (), pid = 2445, errno = 32
<citybird> program guide works great
<citybird> still can't watch tv
<citybird> my recording profile is totaly wrong hardware how do i delete it and create another
<MythbuntuGuest02> Hello all, I have a question I hope you can help me answer
<MythbuntuGuest02> I've just set up mythbuntu and everything seems to be working. I use a spdif cable to my receiver for digital sound
<MythbuntuGuest02> however, some channels send 5.1 sound and some don't. The ones that send 5.1 have extremely different volume levels compared to the ones that don't
<MythbuntuGuest02> the non 5.1 settings seems to be the default ubuntu level for sound.
<MythbuntuGuest02> I can't find any mixer settings that will allow me to adjust any volumes on the digital link at all though.
<MythbuntuGuest02> neither 5.1 or stereo
<MythbuntuGuest02> is this a known problem or do you know of any solutions or workarounds?
<MythbuntuGuest02> I could not find any way of adjusting levels depending on the channel setup in the receiver either :/
<hugolp> Hi
<hugolp> I installed mythtv-master-backend on a clean Ubuntu and after two days of use the database is corrupted and I can not watch live tv or record programs.
<hugolp> Is there any easy way to regenerate the database?
<tuv0k> yup
<tuv0k> try mythweb
<tuv0k> it has a page for database repair
<hugolp> ok
<hugolp> thanks
<tuv0k> Otherwise it'll require CLI input
<hugolp> tuv0k:  mythweb worked, thanks
<tuv0k> :)
<tuv0k> yw
<hugolp> btw, there is a problem now with mythtv, compiz and gnome-panel
<tuv0k> Feels good to help somebody
<hugolp> when compiz is on, gnome-panel gets on top of mythtv
<tuv0k> Yeah, I just chose to tell the frontend to run in "windowed" mode
<hugolp> if I turn off compiz then it works fine
<tuv0k> then it does not cover my awn at the bottom either
<tuv0k> I like to keep my compiz running
<hugolp> tuv0k:  I have a machine with only awn and no gnome-panel (with compiz on) and mythtv and awn get along perfectly.
<hugolp> oh, and one last thing. The icon downloading was great. I have almost all the channels of my country.
<hugolp> But I get the icons on the program list, but when I am changing programs the icon does not appear
<superm1> hugolp, you tried asking the compiz folks about any types of workarounds for that type of bug?
<superm1> i must see 1-2 emails or pings or random requests about that a dya
<hugolp> superm1:  no
<rhpot1991> there is the update-manager fiesco as well :P
<rhpot1991> superm1: I disabled it on my 2nd backend, so we will see if that cuts down on it happening
<Fudge> hi, does wubi work with vista in mythbuntu?
<superm1> only if you are using a non nvidia and non amd card
<Fudge> its an ati radion x800
<Fudge> i looked through hardware list on mythbuntu site but couldnt see any info about it
<superm1> in the release notes there is a bug about nvidia and ati hardware that will prevent wubi from finishing the install
<superm1> it got caught like 3 days before release, so it was too late to fix
<Fudge> aww thats sad
<Fudge> do updates fix it?
<Fudge> myth can still resize partitions though right superm1?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-02
<mac9416> OK, I got my TV wonder 200 recognised by MythTV, but I still can't watch TV. I click "Watch TV" and the screen just blinks. Someone mentioned associating a data source?
<test0r> hi there, i'm trying to get my pinnacle pctv hd usb 452e working under mythbuntu, but i can't find instructions
<test0r> there's only one entry in the doc on wiki that says something about some patches
<test0r> so my question, did anybody got this card working?
<user1> I have a 1TB drive and 1 gig of RAM,, looking for suggestions of partitioning and filesystems.  Thanks!!
<user1> during the mytvset up I'm getting a black screen with a white outline of a box, it seems to have frozen
<user1> 1 minute so far
<user1> ver 9, 64 bit, open soure video driver
<user1> that is mythbuntu ver 9,, on a amd 64 bit,, selected the open source video driver, firefox opened fine, then mythtv setup crashed
<user1> if I alt+tab, I see a scree
<user1> screen
<user1> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<user1> Major opcodes 62
<user1> minion 0
<user1> resource id
<user1> 0xc00009
<user1> going to Ctrl+C
<user1> I can return to the installer, (screen with link to firefox and setup)
<user1> I don't know if I should continue at this point, I turned off the computer and will await advice
<user1> during the mytvset up I'm getting a black screen with a white outline of a box, it seems to have frozen
<user1> tried a new installation with open source drivers
<user1> boots up to garbled screen
<user1> I have to say that I'm not that impressed with the ease of use of mythbuntu so far
<user1> if I can help contribute to the project in anyway, I don't mind
<walker> hello
<walker> anyone tried the 9.04 mythtbuntu with diskless clients?
<oobe> user1, you dont need to reinstall to change your video drivers what is your video card and are you using an lcd monitor crt or lcd tv or plasma tv those things are more important than the things you already mentioned
<oobe> walker no  i havent
<oobe> im thinking about it though
<oobe> the guide is a bit outdated its for hardy and some of the links dont work
<walker> Well, i had problems installing stuff into the client from the control center (on the server)... so i installed most stuff in the console... seems to work out... but is there no mythbuntu-frontend anymore?
<oobe> on the client
<oobe> i cant really help sorry
<walker> yes? i can't find the executeable...
<walker> no, i'ts ok... just thought maybe someone knew something ;)
<oobe> perhaps the image on the server needs to have the /usr/bin/mythfrontend
<oobe> what you said is so true console always works
<walker> well, mythfrontend is there...
<oobe> but most ubuntu documentation tends to lead people to gui apps
<oobe> so can the client boot ok and run mythfrontend
<walker> well, i guess it's okay for most people :) but guess we are some oldies who like the console :P
<walker> it boots, but it won't connect to mysql server :(
<user1> I'm using a lcd,, let me check
<walker> maybe they removed the mythbuntu-frontend-wrapper ;)
<walker> anyway, i'm running server on a virtual Xen machine :P works pretty nice
<oobe> nice
<oobe> have you seen this
<oobe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless
<walker> just if anyone should be courious ;)
<oobe> * If you installed new packages, you have to update the compressed file system:
<oobe>     * $ sudo ltsp-update-image
<user1> it's just a normal LCD screen,
<user1> I'm going to have to configure that x11/xorg file ?
<walker> sure :)
<oobe> user1, yes and most likely install the right drivers for you video card which you have neglected to mention what type it is
<user1> I don't know what it is
<user1> how can I tell
<user1> it's a generic lcd from compusa
<oobe> user1 this will tell you lspci -v | grep VGA
<user1>  sorry I'm a bit of a newb, how can I get to a console? I boot up to a grabled screen
<user1> ctrl+backspace?
<user1> I'm booting it now
<oobe> ctl + alt + f2
<user1> thanks
<oobe> thats ok
<oobe> i will help you as much as i can
<user1> it seems frozen after it booted, I just see a purplish mythbuntu
<user1> crrl+alt+f2 don't seem to do anything
<user1> let me try a ps2 keyboard..
<oobe> try rebooting it again
<user1> just rebooted with a different keyboard, seems to be the same
<user1> it seems pretty quick to boot
<oobe> or booting it in recovery  mode or whatever its called
<oobe> well hope you can get on ok this time
<oobe> if you cant just boot the livecd and open a console from the desktop and type lspci -v | grep VGA
<oobe> if the desktop wont load then press ctl + alt + f1 or f2
<oobe> and do it from there
<walker> hey, i actually got it running :P
<user1> I think I'll have to do that
<oobe> walker, nice how
<walker> well, i made the error myself... i accedently did something resulting in placing a empty mysql.txt file in the overlay...
<oobe> oh ok
<oobe> im interested in diskless servers but my remote fe is already setup and it doesnt make much noise
<user1> The graphics card is on the motherboard,
<user1> But the lspci did return something
<oobe> can you add as many apps as you want to your image on the server side?
<oobe> and does it save changes or simply restore
<oobe> user1, this is an example of what i want you to show me "02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)"
<user1> ah
<user1> thanks
<user1> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<walker> having trouble detecting vga adapter?
<walker> oh my
<user1> on the trial mode (booting off DVD) it works
<walker> need ati driver
<oobe> user1, ok im guessing if you cant boot into your fresh install you may be better off reinstalling then searching for guides on install ati drivers
<oobe> there is a handy applicatation that will automate the process of installing ati and nvidia drivers
<oobe> which i use myself
<walker> is it still called fglrx ?
<oobe> envy
<oobe> its now called envyng
<oobe> sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk once you have reinstalled
<oobe> then let it walk you thru the setup
<walker> okay :) how's the performance an compatibility on ati's these days?
<oobe> walker, im an nvidia man
<oobe> most people are if they have a choice
<oobe> but envy does support ati aswell
<walker> me 2 ;) especialy after running LinuxMCE for a while
<oobe> and i trust it and it
<oobe> use it
<user1> is it a poor monitor or graphics card?
<user1> my other question is, when would I be able to do the apt-get? I'd have to do it before rebooting possibly
<walker> well, i don't think it's poor in general, but my experience is that nvidia is better supported...
<oobe> user1, if you can boot into console on your current install the you can do it from there
<oobe> if you are doing a fresh install then you will be doing it on first boot
<Technophil1> Do you mind if I ask, I am not sure about having multiple frontends with different video cards, can they boot diskless and will they need separate images as they have different video cards?
<oobe> user1, what walker said is true ati and nvidia are both the top cards for grapics but nvidia supports linux better
<user1> unfortuantly I think I'm going to have to reinstall
<walker> Technophil1: you can have multiple FE's with differing video cards. no problem
<oobe> ok user1 do that then and message me when your done
<walker> Technophil1: You can install the drivers on the diskless image and then have a differing xorg.conf in the overlay.
<oobe> make sure you put my nick in the sentence as it alerts me
<Technophil1> So there is an image and an overlay for each frontend?
<user1> oobe: I have a 1TB drive with 1gig of ram, I was going to do: 2gig swap, 250 / ext4, 250 /home ext4, 250 /videos XFS
<walker> no, theres one general image in /opt/ltsp and an overlay for each FE in /var/cache/mythbuntu-diskless/
<Technophil1> So one manually edits the overlay files - or possibly alternatively does it from the frontend?
<walker> Technophil1: exactly ;)
<Technophil1> I'll give it a whirl when I get to that bit, thank you Walker, I am much obliged to you.
<user1> should I do the "Open Source Driver" or "AMD Graphics" ?
<walker> Technophil1: no problem ;)
<oobe> user1, make / only 30GB you wont need more than that if you want a /home then put a little more than 30GB but you wont need it for a dedicate myth then use all the rest for video
<oobe> just my suggestion
<user1> thanks
<oobe> so that way you will have space for lots of recordings which often take up a lot of room
<oobe> user1, if you still on that page try the open source one
<user1> a terabyte is pretty insane in itself
<oobe> these are my partitions
<oobe> /dev/sda5              20G  6.3G   12G  35% /
<oobe> /dev/sda6              28G   12G   15G  46% /home
<oobe> /dev/sda1              18G  8.9G  9.0G  50% /mnt/xp
<oobe> /dev/sdb1             932G  861G   71G  93% /data
<oobe> /dev/sda8             166G  160G  6.0G  97% /mnt/mythtv
<walker> i think i have 2 TB on one of my setups
<oobe> i think it speaks for itself
<oobe> /mnt/mythtv is for my recordings and /data is a 1TB just for mostly downloaded videos
<oobe> like for archiving i watch them in mythvideo
<user1> I think it crashed.. I didn't reboot, clicked the install icon, didn't reformat, and now I can't move the mouse
<user1> the hard drive is not spinning either..
<user1> I'll reboot..
<oobe> where abouts were you in setup
<oobe> i guess if you rebooting try the AMD graphics
<user1> I had just entered the data about partitioning, username, timezone,
<user1> I did try the amd before, with the same results
<oobe> and it formated your disks
<oobe> or froze when trying to format
<user1> this is the first time I elected to not format
<oobe> hmm ok ignore what i said about selecting amd drivers
<oobe> just do it all the same again and see what happens
<user1> thanks for your help
<oobe> make sure you select basic install i havent used mythbuntu installer since 8.04 but  i think there are 2 options one is advanced and the other is basic
<oobe> the advanced one will try to map your network and ask a tonne of unecessary questions
<oobe> also the alternate installer is much more stable
<oobe> you can try downloading the xbuntu alternate installer for 9.04 and the install mythbuntu-desktop from there
<oobe> it will probably work out better
<user1> ok, it's formatting
<user1> I'll download the alternate, hopefully I won't need it
<oobe> yeah hope so
<oobe> to  tell you the truth i never had much luck with mythbuntu installers
<oobe> i generally install kubuntu then install the mythbuntu-desktop
<user1> I got myth working on ubuntu 6 I think, it was a pain
<oobe> but i use my mythbox as a desktop aswell
<user1> anything to make that easier
<oobe> gonna have dinner soon so i will bbiab
<user1> yeah I probablly will to
<user1> thanks for your help
<oobe> its ok
<oobe> http://www.xubuntu.org/get#jaunty
<oobe> get the alternate installer from there if you have any probs
<oobe> with installation
<user1> got to the last screen, same white square problem, then I ctrl_alt+F2 and did the sudo apt-get envyng-gtk as you suggested
<user1> couldn't ctrl+alt+f1 back to original screen so rebooted
<user1> now I can boot up but to same white screen, which is mythfrontend.real  I can alt+tab out of that and close it
<user1> the screen works, just mythtvfrontend doesn't work
<oobe> you need to setup mythtv first before mythfrontend
<oobe> assuming you have installed your drivers correctly with envy your next step would be to launch mythbuntu-control-centre and go thru each step
<oobe> then run mythtv-setup
<oobe> user1, its ctl alt f7 to get back to x session
<CarlFK> what is the package name that installs mythbuntu?
<CarlFK> mythbuntu-desktop or something
<CarlFK> hmm, seems it is mythbuntu-desktop
<superm1> yup
<CarlFK> when mysql-server gets installed, it asks for a root pw.  is there any way to pass the pw into the installer (like a preseed file) so it doesn't pause the install process?
<superm1> CarlFK, the mythbuntu ubiquity installer handles this
<superm1> and yes you can preseed it in ubiquity
<CarlFK> superm1: how?
<superm1> CarlFK, well er wait you are installing via meta package aren't you
<superm1> not live disk
<CarlFK> right
<superm1> so you should be able to preset the debconf database for the questions that are being asked, but you'll have to look over the maintainer scripts to see what questions need to be filled in
<CarlFK> yeah, did that once.  it didnt work.  when the prompt just popped up it reminded me - was hoping to find someone who knew
<superm1> well there are several questions that need to be preseeded
<superm1> at least 3-5
<CarlFK> what I tried: "debconf-get-selections | grep mysql" will tell you what to preseed. and then "cat $preseed_file | debconf-set-selections" before you install
<superm1> some of them are mythtv questions
<soulfury> anyone know if i'll be able to play higher bitrate h264 with an ati x1900 vs a geforce 7050pv?
<CarlFK> nvidia-settings, VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.; Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<CarlFK> Segmentation fault - tring to enable crash dump uploader gizmo...
<CarlFK> got it: sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport start
<CarlFK> how do I add the terminal (bash shell window launcher) to the launcher?
<CarlFK> im used to: find the menu option, right click, pick 'add to launcher'
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/370902
<thedarkone>  anyone know if this is a pvr 250?  Hauppauge model 61371, B2
<user1> I'm having some trouble getting mythtv-setup.real to work, it behaves as if the font is black on black
<user1> I can highlight buttons
<user1> I also get some error messages
<user1> X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture Parameter) 160 {or 8}
<user1> also
<user1> mythtv: cound not connect to socket
<user1> mythtv: No such file or directory
<user1> also
<user1> No theme dir: /home/user/.mythtv/themes/Mythbuntu-8.04
<user1> the themes directory doesn't exist, and this is not 8.04
<user1> using version 9
<user1> I'm having some trouble getting mythtv-setup.real to work, it behaves as if the font is black on black
<CNLiberal> i'm having some issues with deleteing files from my md RAID5...also, MythWeb isn't showing me that anyprograms are recorded
<CNLiberal> when i know there are lots
<CNLiberal> i want to delete them, but can't
<CNLiberal> also, mythcommflag has been running for quite a while...and i can't kill the process
<user1> oobe: I'm having some trouble getting mythtv-setup.real to work, it behaves as if the font is black on black
<oobe> did you get your drivers working
<oobe> ati drivers
<user1> well I think os
<user1> so
<user1> it's working
<user1> if I look closely the screen is not 100% clear like 99.9%
<user1> your envy program seemed to have worked
<user1> If it wasn't for the BadMatch errors I would think it's a theme problem
<oobe_> that Badmatch thing is common
<user1> ah
<oobe_> are you using gant
<user1> if so I think I have a theme problem
<thedarkone>  anyone know if this is a pvr 250?  Hauppauge model 61371, B2
<user1> sorry I'm not familiar with "gnat"
<oobe_> thedarkone, is that from lspci
<oobe_> its the default theme
<oobe_> for mythtv
<user1> oh
<user1> well no idea then
<user1> I get an error..
<user1> No theme dir: /home/user/.mythtv/themes/Mythbuntu-8.04
<user1> and it behaves as if all of the fonts are black on black,
<oobe_> user1, type this in a console  ln -s /usr/share/mythtv/themes ~/.mythtv
<oobe_> its easier if you just copy and paste
<oobe_> just open a program like xterm
<user1> it's a different machine
<user1> ok I created the link
<user1> I'll try the setup program again
<user1> it's the same
<user1> it might not be a font issue
<user1> the highlight color is different now,, I remember it being blue, now it is orange
<oobe_> i dont know what you mean
<user1> in the program I can use the arrow keys to move the highlighted button, or selected textbox
<user1> but I can't read any text, when I type in a textbox I cna't see that either
<user1> it might not be that the font is black on black, it might be that the program is only partially functional
<oobe> rm -rf ~/.mythtv/themecache/*
<user1> same deal :(
<oobe> then restart the mythtv-setup
<oobe> or if you can guide yourself to select a different theme select gant
<user1> can you tell me the keystrokes to get there?
<user1> in the control center I tried to disable all themes except for one,, this didn't help
<oobe> i thinks its likely that you do not have your graphics drivers configured correctly
<user1> in the envy program I choose ATI, I think before on this computer I had nvida installed.
<oobe> all themes should display fine
<user1> everything else seems to work, firefox for instance
<oobe> is it the same computer
<oobe> firefox doesnt require anything fancy to run
<oobe> here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Modifying%20xorg.conf
<oobe> i used google for you
<user1> thanks,
<oobe> im going to bed best of luck
<user1> thanks
<DarthFrog_> Anybody home?  Knock, knock.  :-)
<DarthFrog_> I had sound on Mythbuntu Intrepid working fine.
<DarthFrog_> Then I upgraded to Jaunty.  Now I have sound problems.
<DarthFrog_> The sound level is *way* down.  Many dB.
<DarthFrog_> And twiddling with alsamixer channels does nothing.
<DarthFrog_> Pulseaudio is not installed.  I tried it, then ripped it out.
<DarthFrog_> Nothing is muted AFAICT.
<DarthFrog_> If I crank the volume up (way up!) on my receiver, I can hear sound.  But the S/N ratio is very poor.
<KNIGHT3000> Hi, what is the command to use to update from 9.04 RC to 9.04 final?
<DarthFrog_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KNIGHT3000> thank you sir
<KNIGHT3000_> anyone have an issue with the screen being pink?
<KNIGHT3000_> I'm using NVIDIA 180.44 driver
<superm1> DarthFrog_,check for hidden mixers like front or pcm too
<KNIGHT3000_> for mythbuntu is there some like gnome-volume-control?
<DarthFrog_> superm1: Been there, done that. If it's in alsamixer, I've twiddled with it.  Nothing is muted, everything is cranked near max.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-03
<mythman> How can i install Mythbuntu without it replacing my ubuntu splash screen on boot
<hads> remove mythbuntu-artwork-usplash
<KNIGHT3000_> sorry to ask again, but can anyone shed some light on why my screen has a pink hue (kind of like a flim of pink overlay). Again, I have 180.44 of NVIDIA video driver. Is there any know issues with this driver and 9.04?
<tuv0k> no
<tuv0k> KNIGHT3000_, no
<KNIGHT3000_> any ideas what I can look for. I remember when I first installed 9.04 RC it was , ok, then this pink overlay came on. Now I upgrade to 9.04 final and still the same thing
<hads> Bad connection.
<thedarkone> can someone tell me were mythplugins dir is located
<tuv0k> search your drives
<tuv0k> or search synaptic
<thedarkone> well i am trying to patch mythmusic
<thedarkone> with mythfm
<tuv0k> good luck
<tuv0k> you need source to path you know this right?
<tuv0k> the dir path will not be enough
<thedarkone> yeah
<CarlFK> just installed myth, never used it before.  I have a bunch of .mp4 flies on the local drive.  how do I play them?
<Shadow__X> CarlFK, setup mythvideo
<Shadow__X> CarlFK, do you have tuners?
<CarlFK> no tuners
<Shadow__X> the reason why i ask is because mythtv is designed to record tv
<Shadow__X> do you plan to record tv also to watch the files you setup mythvideo
<CarlFK> no - just play files and internet streams
<Shadow__X> hmm if thats your main focus i would recommend using something else than mythtv because it is abit complex just to do that
<Shadow__X> but thats me
<Shadow__X> i mean its a great dvr and it plays files fine its just thats what it was designed to do
<CarlFK> kinda just checking it out
<Shadow__X> ah ok well than
<CarlFK> hoping it would make it easier to make my remote work - I have gotten it to work before, but its a bit of work
<Shadow__X> well you have to see if its supported
<CarlFK> how do I use mythvideo?
<Shadow__X> do you have the frontend and backend installed and configured
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Index
<CarlFK> I installed mythbuntu-desktop
<Shadow__X> that explains everything
<Shadow__X> so you know what you can do
<Shadow__X> i mean to get the full feel of mythtv you buy a tuner or two and setup recordings
<Shadow__X> thas how you know its great
<MythbuntuGuest79> is it possible to write your own information or synopsis in mythvideo section?
<Shadow__X> MythbuntuGuest79, you mean per file
<MythbuntuGuest79> yes if i put a video on my machine that imdb does not have any info on, can i add my own
<MythbuntuGuest79> i can do the cover art... but not any info
<Shadow__X> hmm i am not sure on that
<Shadow__X> CarlFK, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo
<MythbuntuGuest79> i have read the wiki, but i have not found anything on what i am looking to do
<Shadow__X> right i am looking i am not sure
<CarlFK> Shadow__X: thanks
<Shadow__X> yup
<hads> Yeah, there's xbmc, elisa and other things more suitable for just watching media.
<Shadow__X> yup hads i mean i dont like turning people away but they wont appreciate all of mythtv unless they record imo
<hads> Mythvideo is pretty good, but there's more functional things out there if you're just watching videos.
<Shadow__X> right thats what i am saying
<Shadow__X> i am testing out xbmc just to give it a shot
<Shadow__X> but i will always have mythtv running and recording
<guitarlesson> Hello
<guitarlesson> anyone awake?
<Shadow__X> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<guitarlesson> yikes
<Shadow__X> guitarlesson, i am awake for now
<guitarlesson> No offense intended Zinn, anyway... I have an interesting situation...
<guitarlesson> bear with me, as I type slowly
<Shadow__X> ok
<guitarlesson> I just attempted to install MB on my mediacenter. My TV does not recognize the default resolution of the installer, so the TV displays an error. It recognises 800x600, 1024x768, etc, so I'm not sure why. I don't even own a monitor to hook up to it (just a 720p HDTV.) Has anyone else run into this issue, and how might one get around it?
<guitarlesson> Side note: I just installed a Hacked Mac OS and WinXP on separate partitions with no issues.
<Shadow__X> guitarlesson, first issues will occur depending on video card also what interface you use to connect to the tv
<Shadow__X> also live mode should work
<guitarlesson> It's GMA 950 to VGA. (I know, lame. Will be upgraded later, but not for a while)
<guitarlesson> I tried live mode and the same thing happened.
<guitarlesson> is GMA 950 an issue?
<Shadow__X> hmm i believe so
<Shadow__X> what mythbuntu version are you trying
<Shadow__X> 9.04?
<Shadow__X> i have heard there where issues with intel cards but i can not confirm that
<Shadow__X> i would try mythbuntu 8.10
<guitarlesson> 9.04... but come to think of it, I may have the 64 bit version. Maybe I should also try i386
<Shadow__X> no its the same try 8.10
<guitarlesson> ok... 64 vs. 32 is no issue? My system is new, so I would think not.
<jared3227>  hi was refered here for help with my problem from #mythtv-users. I installed mythtv once and it went well. I then began to configure it and screwed it up somehow. tried to uninstall all of myth and mysql and reinstall myth now i get this error during the install. any help is appreciated greatly http://pastebin.ca/1410976
<jared3227> have tried a few things since then mainly trying to purge mythtv and install it but it is telling me that it isnt going to install mythtv-database, mythtv-frontend, mythtv-themes, and mythtv-transcode-utils
<mythman> installed mythbuntu and get the folliwing error wuen starting the backend No UPnP backends found
<r3z> Is there a plugin to get hulu on the myth box?
<KNIGHT3000> Hi, if I am getting static sound from audio using HDMI, what should I be looking to fix?
<zz> ok so i finally got my card working with vlc and mplayer and all that and i can tune it via ivtv-tune like someone suggested here, thank you so much! is there anyway to tune it inside of vlc or mplayer or something else or do i need to exit then tune then restart?
<zz> ok so i can tune it while it's on, now to either make a little program or find something that has a pull down menu or a bunch of buttons that have preset channels to click on and change it while watching
<zz> have a c book here ... am going to look into it next weekend thanks guys lol
<TazgodX> how can i add folders to the samba share?
<TazgodX> nm, i found it :)
<TazgodX> helps to look
<TazgodX> when i have 2 HDDs with videos on them, is there a way not to show the initial choice of folders, but all folders inside them and files inside together
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-03
<axisys> what is a good tuner card ? i need to convert some old vhs tapes to digital ? i would love a solution for ubuntu laptop.. i also have a ubuntu desktop if that is cheaper solution
<Shadow__X> axisys: there are alot of solutions based on usb you can check if they are compatible also takinbg a analog medium and encasing it in a digital one will greatly show you hw bad analog can be
<Shadow__X> also there are ways for you to do it with a tv tuner just need to make sure you have the right inputs you need
<axisys> Shadow__X: what would be a good tuner card for ubuntu lucid ?
<Shadow__X> whatever is compatible? if you goto linuxtv there are a list of comaptible ones or in mythtv wiki
<axisys> Shadow__X: thanks
<Shadow__X> yup
<axisys> Shadow__X: so I am looking for a analog tuner correct? my goal is conver vhs to digital
<Shadow__X> right
<Shadow__X> unless someone else knows of a better way
<axisys> looks like this should work
<axisys> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_WinTV-PVR-USB2
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-USB2 - MythTV
<Jester05> hey guys, I'm currently running 9.10 on my MBE/FE machine.. I did a distro upgrade one of my FE only boxes and its seeming to have difficulty connecting to my MBE.. should I'm debating doing a distro upgrade to my MBE but I want to know how well 9.10 till upgrade to 10.04
<Jester05> Casper0082, u there?
<hyperactivecrond> Has anybody gotten the hvr-1600 from Hauppage's ir transmitter to work?
<hyperactivecrond> I dont' think my system is even recognizing it.
<hyperactivecrond> nothing comes up in /dev
<hyperactivecrond> all that's there is lircd
<tgm4883> Jester05, are you running 0.23 on your MBE?
<Jester05> tgm4883, no.. i figured out the error ;)
<Jester05> i'm running 9.10 on the MBE.. which is 0.22, need to upgrade the entire thing to 0.23
<tgm4883> yep
<Jester05> tgm4883, do you know how well it'll take a push like that?
<Jester05> I don't want to brick my MBE
<tgm4883> Jester05, You are just upgrading to 0.23?
<Jester05> mythbuntu 9.10 to 10.04
<tgm4883> I did the upgrade on my 9.10 backend during the dev cycle, worked pretty well
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I've only done one upgrade from 9.10 -> 10.04, and it was a regular ubuntu desktop
<tgm4883> Personally, unless you need some support provided by 10.04, i'd just upgrade the mythtv version on 9.10
<tgm4883> Jester05, in any case, I would recommend backing up your DB first
<Jester05> yeah I just did..
<Jester05> how do you just do a mythtv upgrade?
<tgm4883> !auto%
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  It is available for the latest released MythTV (0.22) on Karmic, as well as semi-unstable trunk on Lucid.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<Jester05> .. in mythbuntu
<Jester05> sorry?
<tgm4883> read the link
<tgm4883> basically you add a package, then update as normal
<tgm4883> Jester05, but ATM, you can run into an issue with plugins
<Jester05> hmm
<Jester05> alright
<Jester05> :-\
<Jester05> may be better off just to reinstall 9.10 on my FE in my bedroom
<tgm4883> well the issue with plugins will be resolved in a few hours
<tgm4883> the packages just haven't finished building yet
<tgm4883> so the core components are a bit newer than the plugins
<Jester05> ohh
<Jester05> well would you say its worth the integration to 0.23?
<Jester05> I mean 0.22 was working great for me in the past..
<tgm4883> Yea, I like mythnetvision
<Jester05> hmm I'll look into it
<hyperactivecrond> reading, it looks like 10.04 doesn't like haupphage lirc cards.
<tgm4883> hyperactivecrond, explain?
<hyperactivecrond> tgm:
<Jester05> oh yeah is there a problem with mythbuntu 10.04 allowing a screen saver? .. my FE in my bedroom has a screen saver coming up which I cannot make go away via remote control
<hyperactivecrond> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469559
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Hauppauge PVR250 lirc receiver not working - Ubuntu Forums
<Jester05> granted.. this FE is also not connecting to MBE so maybe thats why the screen saver is coming up
<hyperactivecrond> thankfully, i'm at college. i'm getting ~4mbps down on the torrent :)
<hyperactivecrond> i'm just gonna put 9.10 on
<Jester05> yeah I think I'm going to put 9.10 back on my system as well
<Jester05> don't feel like risking it..
<tgm4883> Jester05, the screensaver should work in the menus, but be disabled while watching tv
<Jester05> tgm4883, the issue is I cant get the screen saver to go away..
<tgm4883> hyperactivecrond, so it's just the ir receiver part?
<tgm4883> Jester05, odd
<hyperactivecrond> yes
<hyperactivecrond> it looks like it's an lirc problem
<Jester05> I mean I'm not connected to a MBE so maybe thats why but just using my remote as is it will not go away, despite mythtv running
<Jester05> mythfrontend.real appears to be running, just not connected to MBE.. shouldn't that be enough functionality for it to pull out of screensaver?
<Jester05> n/m tgm4883 seems to have taken it that time.. wtf lol
<Jester05> i'd tried it earlier and it didn't work.. now it seems to be fine
<Jester05> I think I'm going to go ahead and just try to push the 9.10 to 10.04 upgrade
<Jester05> it'll be interesting :-\ lol
<tgm4883> well backup your db first, then at least you have fallback
<Jester05> yeah I did, still won't have a system fallback tho ;)
<Jester05> but the only real custom bit i remember doing was my samba/nfs/ssh configurations
<Jester05> and fstab..
<Jester05> other than those its all "normal" mythbuntu
<hyperactivecrond> anybody here from upstate NY?
<Jester05> I hope 0.23 / mythbuntu 10.04 will still support my Dvico cards :-\
<qwebirc56591> hi
<qwebirc56591> so is MythBuntu a full nix install or just an addon for ubuntu? I gotta friend building a HTPC with ubuntu 9.10 and he we're researching OS and front ends
<qwebirc56591> bueller
<MasterPrime> how's this?
<MasterPrime> Ok. I'll just play games with myself until someone shows up.
<MasterPrime> I'm thinking of a number between 1 and 10. what is it?
<MasterPrime> I'm gonna guess 8.
<MasterPrime> Correct!
<MasterPrime> you're awesome at this.
<MasterPrime> oh nm. I think we got it.
<MasterPrime> thanks though. you've been loads of help.
<Technophil> Damn, I knew the answer to that one, so impatient!
<Zinn> Technophil: Please watch your language.
<mcnever> having some problems with recordings... i record a show and then when i try to play back it says it cant find the recording
<mcnever> http://pastebin.com/jGizAb3w
<mcnever> i cant see in the logs where it starts recording and then cant find the file
<hugolp> I've made a clean install of Ubuntu desktop 10.04 amd64 on the machine I use as a server. Now livetv wont play and also no recordings will be made. I suspect it has to do something with the turner not working (nova-t-500), but I have done all the usual things to solve any problem (force activation of the amplifier, disable remote support) and still the same. Any idea or at least link to someone with the same problem?
<hugolp> Solved
<liminal> hello
<liminal> myth tv noob looking for general setup help
<liminal> can anyone humour me?
<liminal> should my Hauppauge WinTV Nova-T 500 PCI work out of the box in Ubuntu lucid?
<liminal> with myth tv
<wsuetholz> Hello,  I have a Foxconn NT330i Netbook that I presently have Mythbuntu 10.04 installed, which is experiencing lockups when watching Live TV, and viewing Videos.
<wsuetholz> The lockups are tight..  No consoles, and no ssh access to the box when it happens.
<mrand> wsuetholz:  Yuck.  Might try flipping vdpau support and see if that impacts things... (if it's off, turn it on / if it is on, turn it off).  Also, you could try enabling verbose playback logging and then go back and look and see what the last log entries are.
<wsuetholz> Ok, I've tried looking at the frontend logs..  Where do I configure the verbose playback logging?
<wsuetholz> I have tried messing with the different levels of vdpau, from cpu+, cpu++, vdpau full, vdpau normal, and vdpau slim.
<wsuetholz> After I upgraded to the 1.95 NVidia drivers, it actually lasted a whole 5 minutes longer before locking up..
<wsuetholz> Ok, I've found the docs, on playback logging
<mrand> I believe you can get it by doing mythfrontend -v  "important,general,playback"
<wsuetholz> yes, thank you..  I guess a mythfrontend -v help will show the options available..
<wsuetholz> On the mythfrontend note..  Should I be seeing a whole bunch of terminated mythfrontend processes in my process status list?
<mrand> wsuetholz: that not uncommon.
<jcpunk> Out of curiousity, I just upgraded to 10.04 and now when I boot all my USB devices power down durring the kernel init.  This royally screws up myth.  Any ideas?
<mrand> jcpunk: you'd probably find more info/help searching the generic ubuntu forums or #ubuntu.  Be sure to include what computer type (and chipset if possible).
<jcpunk> I looked around the forums, no help there..... my desktop doesn't exibit the problem so I was expecting this to be somewhat mythbuntu related..... It feels like udev is lagging behind X, but I know that aint true
<liminal> Hauppauge WinTV Nova-T 500 PCI will this card work out of the box in lucid?
<Jay2k1> i need a hand w/ getting optical spdif out to work on an asus motherboard
<Jay2k1> my board (m2npv-vm) has an spdif connector, and i bought the spdif extension bracket
<Jay2k1> now i don't know which settings to change (and where) to get it to light up
<liminal> im back
<liminal> do any of the menu themes allow for mouse use
<liminal> or are they all alike osd?
<rhpot1991> liminal: I believe they all do, but you need to find the setting that hides the mouse and disable it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-04
<Pwen> hi all
<Pwen> I just dist-upgraded 9.10 to 10.04 and it worked. then update manager said I had some packages to upgrade. so I did and it uninstalled my nvidia binary blob. now I cant install it again. ideas?
<Pwen> exact message is: No candidate version found for nvidia-glx-195
<Pwen> I had previously been using the custom mythtv & driver builds from avenard.org, but they were superseded by the update to 10.04 AFAIK
<Zinn> [avenard.org] Jean-Yves' Avenard Home Page
<Pwen> ok, the problem is now, apparently, when I reboot the system with my TV off, x complains of no displays. how can I override this?
<Jester05> hello guys
<Jester05> so, upgraded from mythbuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and after a few configuration changes and reboots, IT'S ALIVE!!!
<Chaorain> hey, just setup Mythbuntu ontop of 10.04 and live tv iss really dark. How can I fix this?
<Jester05> should be in the utilities/settings
<Jester05> idk exactly where th o
<Jester05> tho*
<Chaorain> I found "Enable picture controls" but activaing it didn't seem to do anything
<Chaorain> pressing G while watching tv cycles through some settings all at -1%
<Jester05> screen wizard?
<Chaorain> screen wizard?
<Chaorain> whats that?
<Jester05> utilities -> setup -> screen setup wizard
<Chaorain> that seems to just adjust screen size
<Jester05> hmm
<Jester05> idk man
<Chaorain> Jester05: Got it, Monitor brightness
<Jester05> haha really
<Pwen> hi all, I am having trouble since dist-upgrading 9.10 to 10.04. my frontend cannot connect to my backend, nor can mythfilldatabase run. it seems to pause on New DB connection, total: 1 - checking mythbackend.log reveals: MainServer, Warning: Unknown socket closing MythSocket(0x8dd81b0)
<Pwen> what would cause this? thanks
<st8ofmi9d> I'm in the process of upgrading many of my systems to Ubunto 10.04. I noticed that when I install MythTV frontend through the 10.04 package manager that it  installs a newer version that is not compatible with my Mythbuntu 9.10 backend. How can I install an older version of MythTV frontend that is compatible with my backend until I can upgrade my backend?
<mrand> st8ofmi9d: another choice is to enable auto-builds for 0.23 on the 9.10 system(s) until you can upgrade them to 10.04.
<Demerzel> folks, as promised, here's the first in a 3 part series about creating a diskless frontend with lucid
<Demerzel> http://learnonthejob.blogspot.com/2010/05/building-diskless-mythtv-frontend-with.html
<Zinn> [learnonthejob.blogspot.com] Learning on the Job: Building a Diskless MythTV Frontend with Mythbuntu 10.04 - Lucid Lynx
<st8ofmi9d> mrand: What is auto-builds? Where can I learn more about it?
<Demerzel> i'll add the other pieces as the week continues
<mrand> !auto-builds
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<mrand> st8ofmi9d: ^
<st8ofmi9d> mrand: Thank you. So auto-builds will updrage my 9.10 to the latest verstion of MythTV so it'll work with my front ends?
<mrand> st8ofmi9d: yes... it should.  You might have to enable auto-builds on the 10.04 system as well (which I'd personally recommend anyway - it has a number of stabilizing bug fixes).
<mrand> Demerzel: awesome!  Do you have any interest in placing it directly into the Mythbuntu wiki?  I could see it fitting under either how-to or installation http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki
<Demerzel> mrand: sure ... let me finish the series first and then we can figure out how to place it in there
<Demerzel> i also mentioned that i could write up a script to automate the process somewhat
<mrand> Demerzel: Your efforts on this will be widely appreciated.  Many requests per month for that.
<Demerzel> that'll be after the article is done too
<Demerzel> articles i.e.
<mrand> Demerzel: a script would be cool, especially if it can be easily called from MCC.
<Demerzel> that's the thought although I'll focus on getting a commandline script done first and then worry about how to interface it with MCC
<mrand> Demerzel: Makes perfect sense.
<mrand> That's the approach I would take as well
<Demerzel> aight i'll bbl
<funsheep> hi, i initiated an update through the update manager a couple of hours ago. After that the plugins mythvideo, mythgallery and mythmusic stopped working. MythGallery complained about a wrong version of mythtv to be used with. Did anybody else have these problems?
<mrand> hmmm... perhaps a conflict with mythflix still being installed or something (which has been discontinued)?   You might get more info if you command the upgrade from the command line.
<funsheep> the update went through without problems
<funsheep> i just used the update manager of ubuntu. mythtv also starts, but when trying to access one of the plugins they either do nothing (i.e. enter does nothing) or, like mythgallery complains being used with the wrong version
<mrand> So what versions of mythgallery, mythvideo, and mythfrontend are installed?
<funsheep> 0.23-fixes
<funsheep> i use the autobuild repository
<mrand> sorry, I should be more specific.  After 0.23-fixes, there is a revision number
<mrand> Also, please check and see if mythflix is installed.  If so, you'll need to remove it.
<funsheep> sorry, my wife is calling. ill come back later. thanks for the first suggestions
<wsuetholz> Hello,
<wsuetholz> If I want to upgrade to 10.04, how do I deal with the netboot frontends?
<st8ofmi9d> wsuetholz: Demerzel posted this link a few hours earlier. http://learnonthejob.blogspot.com/2010/05/building-diskless-mythtv-frontend-with.html
<Zinn> [learnonthejob.blogspot.com] Learning on the Job: Building a Diskless MythTV Frontend with Mythbuntu 10.04 - Lucid Lynx
<chiluk> What is the best way to back up the mythtv database for upgrade accross version numbers .22 -> .23
<chiluk> I have a feeling there's a lot of stale or bad data in my database, and I'd prefer to save as little as possible.
<chiluk> wait check that.
<chiluk> I'd like to validate all data in the database before upgrading.  Then back it up.  What's the best way to do that.
<mrand> chiluk: what kind of validation did you have in mind?  In general, if myth isn't complaining about the database, there is nothing wrong with it.  The upstream mythtv developers strongly prefer that you use the backup and restore scripts outlined here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore  Having said that, a backup is automatically created on upgrades and stored away somewhere in /var
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Database Backup and Restore - MythTV
<chiluk> that's what I figured you guys would point to.
<chiluk> I guess I just hate black boxes.  I should probably go read the code.
<mrand> chiluk: no harm in doing that... do both, in fact!  Manually run the script, then do a backup yourself, and then save those off and let myth handle the upgrade (and create another backup in the process).
<chiluk> so thanks guys. I'll be back on in a sec.
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> then he really is going to hate the black box that is mythbuntu-backup-restore
<mrand> heh.  We were in the loco channel talking myth and then he popped over here.
<mrand> So there is at least one other mythbuntu user in Texas.
<rhpot1991> and I know of at least one in PA
<rhpot1991> therefor we are a success
<tgm4883> There are other in Oregon
<tgm4883> and a local computer shop apparently sells a Mythbuntu box
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: like they have one that they constantly sell, or they had one on a shelf for 3 years and no one bought it?
<mrand> rhpot1991: selling the same one over and over would be the same as it sitting on the shelf for 3 years.
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I haven't been in the store, a coworker told me about it
<tgm4883> I really need to head in there and take a look
<mrand> Be sure to wear your developer shirt
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: you may be disapointed when you find an 8 year old box with a happauge pvr-150 in it
<tgm4883> I will
<tgm4883> I was wearing it the day he told me about it
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, apparently its a small box, a little larger than a mac min
<tgm4883> minii
<rhpot1991> interesting, wonder what tuner they have in it then
<wsuetholz> Zinn: while that is a decent explanation..  Not complete, but decent.  It doesn't address my question at all.
<Zinn> Hi wsuetholz, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tgm4883> wsuetholz, I think you are looking for st8ofmi9d
<wsuetholz> I have working 9.10 netboot frontends?  What is the proper way to upgrade them when upgrading the backend?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I don't use diskless
<wsuetholz> Yes, well I'm trying to get new frontends setup that are using a 16GB SSD instead, but the darn thing is locking up in myth..
<wsuetholz> Foxconn NT330i, which is a nice sized NVidia ION/Atom 330 device
<qwebirc23296> hi all
<qwebirc23296> ive just installes mythbuntu and have a phillips DVB-T tuner card, but it cant find any channel :( what can i do about that?
<qwebirc23296> i dont know what to do
<qwebirc23296> and is there any guide about how to set up my LIRC COM1 (UART) device?
<mrand> qwebirc23296: tuner and scanner questions are typically better answered by searching the forums, mailing list, or asking on #mythtv-users (there are a number of ways to do it wrong)
<qwebirc23296> thanks
<qwebirc23296> isnt there any guide anywhere?
<mrand> A guide for tuner/scanner config?  Not that I know of, but I might not be up-to-date... #mythtv-users would know for sure.
<qwebirc23296> can you tell me which network this here is? its not listet on the page, thats why im in the web client
<rhpot1991> qwebirc23296: freenode
<mrand> freenode network
<qwebirc23296> and while were at it: can you tell me where to configure my IR receiver?
<qwebirc23296> and where to set the buttons for the remote, etc
<rhpot1991> qwebirc23296: its automagically generated, if you want to tweak them you have 2 options, you can change what the buttons do in mythtv, or modify ~/.lirc/mythtv
<qwebirc23296> does it find my UART receiver? because my remote doesnt work atm
<rhpot1991> qwebirc23296: you need to select your remote in MCC and if it is in there it will generate the buttons
<qwebirc23296> it isnt
<slaine> anyone having problems with xmltv's uk_rt grabber ?
<slaine> I'm seeing date problems, which I thought had been fixed upstream.
<slaine> XMLTV requires a Date::Manip timezone of +0000 to work properly.
<slaine> Current Date::Manip timezone is 1.
<slaine> hmmm, seems to be a known bug
<slaine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmltv/+bug/544522
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #544522 in xmltv (Ubuntu): “[lucid] latest version of Date::Manip breaks tv_grab_uk_rt ”
<slaine> snap :)
<slaine> fixed a month ago though
<mrand> slaine: it was fixed in debian a month ago, which was after the ubuntu freeze.
<slaine> Ah, after the freeze
<slaine> how long before the upstream churn gets into lucid's updates then ?
<slaine> the freeze is usually lifted after a week or so post release isn't it ?
<tgm4883> slaine, IIRC, there needs to be a request for it
<tgm4883> there isn't an auto-pull from debian anymore
<slaine> I assume that's upto dave walker then
<slaine> seeing as he's the owner of the launchpad bug above ?
<slaine> I guess I'll just go grab the latest cvs of xmltv then
<mrand> slaine: yes, he's well aware of the issue - it affects him (or did, at least)
<slaine> nod, I'm just saying that it's probably up to him to make the pull request ?
 * slaine isn't too familiar with the policies
<mrand> He actually already has.
<slaine> cool
<mrand> The question is, after it lands in maveric (10.10), does it get pulled back into lucid somehow or not.
<slaine> I'll hang on them
<mrand> Unknown timeframe right now.
<slaine> hmmm
<slaine> would have thought it was a big enough bug for the mythbuntu guys
<slaine> affects UK and Eire
<mrand> yeah, it was just discovered late, and then it looked like the fix might go into debian, but that happened late.  Kinda a perfect storm.
<slaine> I'll pull from CVS to get my system working for now then and I'll keep an eye out for the updates
<mrand> understandable.
<slaine> or I suppose I could just grab the xmltv debian source package
<mrand> yep
<slaine> never really done much repackaging under ubuntu, I'm more of a fedora man by day ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-05
<saintd3v> is there any way to get 0.22 on lucid?
<rhpot1991> saintd3v: force install the karmic packages, or do a karmic install and lock the packages then upgrade
<rhpot1991> so in short no easy good way
<saintd3v> ok, but it is possible
<rhpot1991> in the past it worked, not sure if nvidia drivers and vdpau would cause any issues now
<rhpot1991> saintd3v: why do you need to run .22?
<saintd3v> because my backend is a gentoo box, and the latest there is still 0.22
<rhpot1991> backup your db and install mythbuntu :)
<rhpot1991> saintd3v: another possible option, is to take our mythtv branch, and modify it to build .22 for lucid
<saintd3v> and get rid of EVERYTHING else i have on there, yeah, great idea :/
<tgm4883> saintd3v, what you should be asking is, is there a way to get 0.23 on Gentoo ;)
<tgm4883> but thats a different channel
<saintd3v> meh
<tgm4883> saintd3v, well you are the one that is running gentoo, I thought you liked pain
<saintd3v> i've had bad experiences with unreleased versions of mythtv
<tgm4883> eh, it should be released soon enough
<tgm4883> i've had good luck with it
<saintd3v> i don't mind waiting
<rhpot1991> saintd3v: why don't you run karmic then?
<rhpot1991> until you are ready to upgrade, then upgrade karmic to lucid
<saintd3v> cause i already upgraded, which was a pita
<saintd3v> ended up having to reinstall because the upgrade script messed things up. only then did i realize there was no 0.22
 * tgm4883 wonders how the upgrade script messes things up, and what upgrade script this is
<tgm4883> off to dinner
<saintd3v> tgm4883: the dist-upgrade
<saintd3v> it decided that i needed _only_ nvidia drivers somehow.
<saintd3v> even though i have an ati card
<rhpot1991> saintd3v: that should be an easy enough fix, remove the wrong install the correct
<saintd3v> so i installed the radeon drivers, and proceded to get only a blank screen on boot because modesetting is enabled. but this card isn't supported by this kernel
<saintd3v> after disabling modesetting, i attempted to reinstall the fglrx driver, but it wouldn't reinstall because of some error with libGL being a symlink to somewhere it wasn't expecting.
<saintd3v> and i'm doing opencl development on this box, so it is actually very important for me to have the fglrx driver, in this case :/
<saintd3v> ok, got it all figured out. rhpot1991 thanks for letting me know it is possible :)
<rhpot1991> saintd3v: glad to hear, what did you end up doing in the end?
<rhpot1991> we like to keep track so we know what to tell others
<saintd3v> installing the karmic packages and marking them as hold
<saintd3v> may not be ideal, but it works for what i need.
<Chaorain> Hey I got MythTV working on 10.04 but when I scanned for channels it missed one of my favorite  channels, 50-1. How do I go about adding this one?
<innatech> How can I get the live frontend on the 9.10 disc to work? It crashes on launch, complaining that it can't find anything in /var/log/mythtv/
<innatech> log file was a red herring, was a time zone issue.
<lapion> anyone here have any succes getting a dual tv-card to work..
<lapion> I have a flydvb-duo card that has analog and digital tv input
<lapion> I have managed to add the device to the mythtv setup but however the channel scanning button is greyed out.
<lapion> so I cannot scan for channels.
<lapion> btw I actually need to use the analog part of the card, however mythbuntu sees only one card, and I still can't tell if it's the analog or the digital input it's seeing
<DaveMorris> lapion: on my card (which I don't actually use with mythtv)
<DaveMorris> you have to set a flag to it to switch between the different inputs
<DaveMorris> http://davemorris.wordpress.com/2008/07/16/digitalising-home-movies-on-ubuntu-hardy-with-a-pvr-150/
<Zinn> [davemorris.wordpress.com] Digitalising Home Movies on Ubuntu Hardy with a PVR-150 « David Morris
<DaveMorris> may not be your problem though
<rhpot1991> lapion: what version of mythtv?
<tassbur> hi, i've got mythbuntu 10.04 with auto-builds, with one htpc (backend/frontend) on the same machine, and i have another frontend in my lan, using that backend.
<tassbur> the problem is that in the frontend locally to the backend, i can't see a mux, but with the remote frontend i can see a mux without problem
<tassbur> what can i do?
<tassbur> any idea?
<justifier> Hi guys, i have install mythbuntu 10.04 and am having a couple of issues, firstly ifconfig wont tell me my ip for some reason it will only tell me the MAC address, seccondly the machine wont see an external hard drive that is connected via USB. it saw it on bootup and if i connect it to my ubuntu 10.4 laptop that sees it straight away
<dewman> is there a list of what gets fixed in the weekly updates? IE, I just upgraded to 24358 and I was wondering what gets corrected in that set of fixes.
<tgm4883> dewman, nope
<tgm4883> it's a auto-pull from upstream, so you could check the commits
<dewman> tgm4883, woohoo!
<tgm4883> dewman, and they aren't weekly updates, it gets built daily, whenever there is an upstream update
<dewman> thanks...
<mrand> dewman, I assume this is what you're looking for: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/log/branches/release-0-23-fixes
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] /branches/release-0-23-fixes (log) – MythTV
<dewman> mrand, perfect...
<Nidhoegger> hi, ive created a config for my remote using irrecord and it seems as if everything worked. now ive added it via include to the lircd.conf. but irw doesnt show any buttons, where may be my error?
<Nidhoegger> mode2 shows lots of output
<Nidhoegger> no one any idea?
<tgm4883> Not me
<Nidhoegger> :/
<rhpot1991> Nidhoegger: did you sudo /etc/init.d/lirc reload && sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart ?
<Nidhoegger> i have the problem
<Nidhoegger> the lirc socket is lircd1, in the mythtv config was lircd
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-06
<jku> is it a common problem that after upgrading to 10.04 mythfrontend wants to mount your removable although there isn't any sdcards or usb-sticks attached?
<jku> I ran into this problem and spent quite a lot of time figuring out what is problem, and how to round it
<jku> and actually the problem was the frontend setting "Monitor CD/DVD (and other removable devices)" which hasn't been problem earlier
<qwebirc43809> I have the latest avenard 0.22 fixes installed on mythbuntu 9.10. I tried to update to 10.04 and therefore added the auto-builds to upgrade to mythtv-0.23. But whatever I do, it just ignores the weeklybuilds when refreshing. It refuses to update to mythtv 0.23. Any hints ?
<AmokPaule> Hello, can someone recoomend me a good tv card to use with mythbuntu. i think i have analog cable in germany.
<HeMan> Hi! Is the diskless client configurator removed from mythbuntu-control-center in 10.04?
<mrand> HeMan: Yes.  A volunteer is working on figuring out all the steps so it can be added back in the future.
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> Can I help?
<HeMan> I have pretty good understanding in LTSP
<mrand> If you two could work together, it would be awesome!  The only way I know to contact him is via his blog: (07:53:34 AM) Demerzel: http://learnonthejob.blogspot.com/2010/05/building-diskless-mythtv-frontend-with.html  there may be other ways.
<Zinn> [learnonthejob.blogspot.com] Learning on the Job: Building a Diskless MythTV Frontend with Mythbuntu 10.04 - Lucid Lynx
<mrand> He's trying to get all the steps scripted, then it can be added back to MCC.
<Nidhoegger> hi
<Nidhoegger> since today my remote isnt working. i looked up if the modules got loaded -> no. when i try to "modprobe lirc_serial", then it tells me the ressource is busy
<Nidhoegger> what can i do?
<Nidhoegger> okay when i do setserial it works, but how can i automat this?
<Nidhoegger> that its done manually?
<Nidhoegger> can i somehow get themes for mythbuntu mythtv that are NOT widescreen?
<rhpot1991> Nidhoegger: there should be non widescreen themes in there
<Nidhoegger> ive installed mythbuntu yesterday, all themes for mythtv are widescreen (except für the mythtv blue standart theme)
<sabhain> !help diskless
<Zinn> !help diskless For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mrand> Nidhoegger: I think Childish is the only other available 4:3 theme (it's brand new - not sure if it is included in Myth auto-builds yet or not - I need to check)
<mrand> (besides MythCenter, the blue theme)
<rhpot1991> mrand: did the old 4:3s get dropped or soemthing
<rhpot1991> it used to be there was a 4:3 for every 16:9 pretty much
<rhpot1991> since I've stopped using 4:3 I'm not sure what the current state or it is
<mrand> Yeah, MythUI basically pushed the reset button.  I was half toying with the idea of porting Mythbuntu to 4:3.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I don't think many 4:3 got converted to 0.22
<mrand> but about the time I finished with that, I'd hope to have HD ;-)
<rhpot1991> thats prob why
<rhpot1991> ancient technology, people are working on other things
<rhpot1991> mrand: I vote you just buy a new tv instead
<mrand> You can vote with your dollars.
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> I'm in a TV upgrade bind if I ever decide to
<rhpot1991> the one upstairs barely fits into the cabinet, so the better one downstairs wont make it up there
<rhpot1991> and it makes sense to upgrade the best one and cycle around
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, new cabinent
<mrand> yeah.
<mrand> I wonder if I can convince the wife it is either upgrade the TV or upgrade the oven.  I'm not sure which she would pick, actually.
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: its some fancy wood things, they aren't cheap
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, wall mount
<tgm4883> I wish all problems were this easy to solve :)
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: and do what with the then empty cabinet?
<mrand> rhpot1991: circular saw.  Reshape the fancy wood thing.
<mrand> hahah tgm4883
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, bonn fire
<mrand> Bonfire
<tgm4883> bonefire
<rhpot1991> somehow I think that will end up resulting in a war I wont win
<tgm4883> wait
 * mrand remembers Bonfire
<tgm4883> no
<rhpot1991> much like the time I was ordering an antenna
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, assault rifle
<rhpot1991> which apparently may be an issue again now
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, move to canada
<tgm4883> seriously, i'm on fire right now
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I wouldn't mind
<rhpot1991> canadians are nice
<rhpot1991> and I like snow
<rhpot1991> and hockey
<mrand>  /topic ask tgm4883.  He has answers.
 * tgm4883 opens tgm4883's issue resolver, you have problems, I got answers
<mrand> jinks
<sabhain> Re: diskless server.  I'm running a diskless setup in 8.04, now 2 years without touching it.  Thinking about upgrading, but hear that MCC no longer has the diskless config stuff.  Diskless server still in existence?
<rhpot1991> last release you could still use diskless just no gui to set it up
<rhpot1991> not sure about the state in lucid
<sabhain> thanks for reply.  Is it on the chopping block?
<tgm4883> sabhain, no, it just wasnt' converted to MCC-revamp
<tgm4883> the dev got busy with life
<sabhain> that be laga?
<HeMan> sabhain: just looking into creating a diskless setup by hade
<HeMan> *hand
<sabhain> I'll have to go back and find my notes, the MCC stuff was a little buggy at the time I did it (first with 7.10), so my recollection is that I did it by hand.
<tgm4883> sabhain, yea
<sabhain> laga was always supremely helpful.
<sabhain> HeMan: diskless is really quick.  My first setup was to boot from flash with root mounted on NFS .. and that was pretty clean.  But the diskless was enough faster that it was worth the PIA.
<sabhain> by quick I mean .. bootup, usage .. etc.  Not *necessarily* the initial setup.  It's been a long time since I did it, and haven't really touched it in 30 months or so.  I've been dragging my feet on upgrading, but might get a HD-PVR .. so I need to get to .22 at least
<HeMan> sabhain: I've ben running it on earlier versions but I've updated my frontend to 64 bit and the gui doesn't have the tool to create it in 10.04
<sabhain> it was all chroot stuff wasn't it?  seems like it was mostly running a script?  I had pretty identical hardware across 3 FE's .. so it wasn't that bad.
<HeMan> sabhain: http://www.xpmediacentre.com.au/community/linux-general-setup-support-discussion/41765-mythbuntu-diskless-front-ends-everywhere.html explains it pretty good
<Zinn> [www.xpmediacentre.com.au]
<HeMan> sabhain: the issue is to give --mythbuntu --mythbuntu-user-credentials "newuser":"userpassword" to ltsp-build-client
<sabhain> HeMan: thanks for the link!  That brings me back quickly.  I'm a couple of weeks from pulling the trigger, but needed to start reading up so that downtime is minimized.  WAF at a consistent high .. don't want to risk it.
<HeMan> sabhain: I virtualized my backend and uses lvm snapshots so that I can test the upgrade without any downtimes
<HeMan> sabhain: that's a lifesaver when your kids also is depending on it...
<HeMan> hmm, I should have used my proxy, now everything has to go by ADSL instead of gbit...
<sabhain> HeMan: yep .. kids also.  My problem is that I never was able to get FCC mandated Firewire working on my STB, so I'm paying for digital cable, but only piping HD OTA (HDHR) and analog cable into mythbuntu.
<HeMan> sabhain: ok
<sabhain> HeMan: I really need to get off my tail and pipe the output of the STB into myth, and add the Hulu and some of the newer stuff in.
<sabhain> I figure that adding the 20 or 30 new HD channels into the system will buy me another 2-4 years of peaked WAF.
<HeMan> sabhain: I have similar problem, but here it is the DVB-T reception that isn't that great
<sabhain> Only downtime was when my one year old reprogrammed my snapstream firefly .. and it took me a couple of weeks to sort it out.  We had a keyboard on the mantle .. everyone figured out what the keystrokes were within a few days.
<HeMan> sabhain: It's good enough to get the EPG but not the programs
<sabhain> HeMan: that's not good.  OTA here is the best HD you can get.  I watch mosquitoes humping on PBS just because it's really clear.
<HeMan> sabhain: :)
<dewman> sabhain, hahahahaha
<dewman> that was a good one...
<conda> Whenever I try to delete files in mythvideo it always says failed to delete file
<sabhain> HeMan: reading through that link reminded me of one thing I always did different.  I have the DHCP setup on the router, not the backend.  It was a little tricky at first, but I don't want to bring the whole house's WAN access down if my backend is down or needs to be serviced.  I'm in the habit of using the DDWRT to set static IP's for all machines anyway .. so that was easy.  Then I think there was some redirect stuff
<sabhain> that you can add right to the DDWRT which makes the backend dhcp stuff unnecessary.
<HeMan> sabhain: me too, I'm using openwrt on the router
<sabhain> HeMan: right, me too .. if I recall, there was a big thread over at ubuntuforums that detailed the router setup for the network booting.  My only headache at the time was getting the diskless server stuff to play nicely with my MVPMC stuff.  They used different versions of one of the services.
<HeMan> sabhain: ok
<HeMan> sabhain: I have my phone "netbooting" (loading configuration) so I have to have special rules for that
<sabhain> I struggled big time with it, but the source of the troubles was that mvpmc was sort of old and not up to date.  I can't remember which service it was, but it just wouldn't accept commands from the updated mythbuntu version.
<sabhain> HeMan: this was the big laga thread back when I last messed with this.  I think the router based PXE stuff is on page 22 or so.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711079
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [8.04] Mythbuntu-diskless: Testers wanted! - Ubuntu Forums
<HeMan> sabhain: ok
<HeMan> bleh, why do I always forget to use screen when doing these kind of slow jobs?
<conda> Whenever I try to delete files in mythvideo it always says "failed to delete file". anyone know why it says this?
<tgm4883> conda, sounds like permissions issues
<tgm4883> are the files owned by mythtv?
<conda> no the user
<tgm4883> conda, it has to be owned by the mythtv group in order for mythtv to delete it
<conda> i will try changing it
<conda> no it still doesnt work
<tgm4883> what is the full path to the file?
<conda> nvm it does work thanks
<tgm4883> yw
<conda> why doesnt giving write access to other users work?
<conda> chown -h
<jreppiks> hello all, I have a haupauge hvr-2250 and I'm trying to get it to see my dish network receiver,  and it seems no matter what setting I do, it will not see the receiver.  I know there are some limitiations with the tunner,  any thoughts on how it should be connected? Copper vs. S-video?  Set up for input connections?
<chiluk> jreppiks
<chiluk> I also have a 2250 and last I checked the analog tuners in it do not have drivers yet.
<chiluk> http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?page_id=17
<Zinn> [www.kernellabs.com] SAA7164 Linux Driver – KernelLabs.com
<chiluk> jreppiks I hope that doesn't come as too much of a disappointment
<jreppiks> I could have sworn that I saw someone on a post a long long timer ago (should have book marked it) that was using the 2250 w/ DN
<mrand> 2250 doesn't support analog it appears.  only digital
<jreppiks> so only over the air is what you're saying...
<silverdulcet> jreppiks: and Clear QAM cable channels
<chiluk> right...
<chiluk> does anyone know if the 2250 driver is integrated into 10.04?
<chiluk> that might be worth the upgrade alone.
<silverdulcet> chiluk: yes it is, just need to download the firmware
<chiluk> nice .. is the firmware in a package somewhere?
<silverdulcet> I don't think so, you have to extract it, I believe there is a howto on linuxtv.org
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] LinuxTV.org - Television with Linux
<chiluk> yeah I've been extracting it all along.
<chiluk> I'm excited not to have to build it for once though,
<silverdulcet> hmm, I upgraded my mythbuntu 9.10 install to 0.23 via the autobuilds repo and now mythwelcome hangs at 10 seconds, it looks like mythshutdown is hanging in the mythbackend log
<silverdulcet> mythshutdown: Could not initialize myth context. Exiting.
<silverdulcet> and there is some stuff about not being able to connect to the database, but recording and playing previous recordings works fine.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-07
<conda> What permissions should my video files have for mythtv?
<Demerzel> evening folks
<Demerzel> quick question
<Demerzel> is there a linux parameter that I can give to prevent it from loading any network filesystems in /etc/fstab?
<Demerzel> or alternatively is there a way to configure the nic directly from the linux parameters so the network is ready for when i try to mount a network fs?
<conda> what exactly are you trying to achieve from this?
<conda> does it try to mount your shares before its connected to the network??
<conda> for the permissions on my video files is this alright? -rwxrwxr-x 1 mythtv mythtv
<chiluk> that sure looks ok.
<conda> I cant delete any files through mythvideo
<chiluk> the files probably should be executable, but I don't see why that would matter.
<chiluk> is 1 the size of your file?
<conda> doesnt the x mean that they are executable?
<chiluk> sorry I meant they shouldn't be executable.
<conda> gotcha
<chiluk> mine are all -rw-r--r--  1 chiluk mythtv
<chiluk> but I don't try deleting files through mythvideo.
<chiluk> you could probably chmod 666 * on that directory
<conda> k 1 sec
<chiluk> and it will definitely be able to write to to anything.
<Demerzel> back
<Demerzel> sorry was trying a few things
<Demerzel> it was hanging on a cifs mount i'd added to my /etc/fstab
<Demerzel> network wasn't ready yet
<chiluk> Demerzel ..
<chiluk> you could add the noauto option to your mounts in fstab.
<Demerzel> true
<chiluk> and then edit your ifup scripts.
<Demerzel> but i'd still have to manually mount it using rc.local if not ifup
<Demerzel> i think i'll switch that fs over to autofs
<chiluk> ooh ... snazy.
<Demerzel> isn't it though? :)
<chiluk> that's a great idea.
<Demerzel> in any case the solution to my problem
<Demerzel> which was to find a way to edit the fstab file
<Demerzel> was interesting
<conda> it still says 'failed to delete file'
<Demerzel> point to note, i don't have an optical drive in that box
<Demerzel> it's my mythbuntu backend server
<Demerzel> i edited the grub commandline for the latest "recovery mode" kernel in grub to include "break=mount"
<chiluk> conda you may have to scan for changes or otherwise restart the backend before it notices that it can change the files.
<chiluk> just a thought..
<Demerzel> it breaks just before mounting root
<chiluk> as I said... I don't delete stuff.
<Demerzel> then i mounted root to /tmp/root in the initramfs
<Demerzel> and some clever uses of grep -v later i had an edited fstab file
<chiluk> what was preventing you from editing /etc/fstab?
<Demerzel> i didn't see an editor in the initramfs
<Demerzel> i should've checked for ed
<Demerzel> but it's too late
<Demerzel> not going back there again
<conda> chiluk: cant restart backend right now its recording :)  is there a way to scan for changes?
<Demerzel> basically grep was one of the commands available in busybox
<chiluk> oh I realized what was going on .. you were hanging on an nfs mount, and didn't want to wait the timeout ..
<Demerzel> chiluk: was that for me?
<chiluk> conda in myvideo hit m then select scan for changes.
<chiluk> yeah demerzel that was for you.
<chiluk> or am I incorrect.
<Demerzel> chiluk: yeah... except it was a cifs (samba) mount but the issues were the same
<Demerzel> not sure what the standard cifs timeout is
<chiluk> ok.
<chiluk> probably all ugle.
<chiluk> s/e/y
<Demerzel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Initrd%20break%20points
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] BootOptions - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Demerzel> that there's a good reference
<chiluk> night all ... conda did we fix your issue?
<Demerzel> night chiluk
<Demerzel> i guess i'll head to bed too
<chiluk> I'll assume he's happy since he didn't come back.
<Demerzel> tmw should be part 2/3 of the diskless frontend setup on lucid
<chiluk> good luck with that.
<Demerzel> yeah
<chiluk> do you serve the same image to multiple machines?
<Demerzel> just the one machine so far
<chiluk> ok.
<chiluk> I'm curious to see how things go once you add another host.
<Demerzel> but tmw is 2/3 of the blog articles about it
<chiluk> cool well I'm tired.. good luck.. maybe I'll catch you on again tomorrow.
<Demerzel> aight
<conda> I just restarted and im still getting 'failed to delete file' in mythvideo
<chiluk> very quiet today.
<st8ofmi9d> Can I netboot off my mythbuntu backend (9.10) without running DHCP on it?
<HeMan> st8ofmi9d: yes
<st8ofmi9d> I'm working to run a frontend diskless and I can get it to boot but when I have DHCP runnning on the backend it causes my other hostnames to not resolve themself likely due to a conflict with DHCP running on my DSL router/modem
<st8ofmi9d> HeMan: What do I need to do?
<HeMan> st8ofmi9d: just use need the package mythbuntu-diskless-server, instead of mythbuntu-diskless-server-standalone
<tgm4883> and you need to configure your dhcp server to send pxeboot requests to your mythbuntu system
<chiluk> wow that sounds far too easy.
<st8ofmi9d> it does sound esay
 * tgm4883 hits easy button
<tgm4883> chiluk, st8ofmi9d the problem though, is that most home routers don't have the option to send those requests
<tgm4883> so you either need to A) haxor your router, or B) set up another system to handle dhcp requests
<st8ofmi9d> Any clue on where I would look on my Verizon router/modem to configure pxeboot requests to go to the mythbuntu system?
<chiluk> I bet that's why most run dd-wrt
<chiluk> or some derivative thereof
<tgm4883> chiluk, dd-wrt, openwrt, tomato (maybe)
<tgm4883> chiluk, I don't think you mean derivative
<tgm4883> as AFAIK none of those are based on dd-wrt
<chiluk> oh ok.. I thought they were all forks of the same code-base
<chiluk> I can't run em ... d-link dir-655
<tgm4883> chiluk, well they all have the linux kernel
<chiluk> I definitely knew that.
<tgm4883> IIRC, dd-wrt was based on sveasoft's firmware for a while
<tgm4883> but those two are usually bad names in open source circles
<st8ofmi9d> Would the pxeboot to mythbackend be in the port forwarding section of the router config?
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, no
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> hah, I still have it
<tgm4883> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4662&highlight=pxe
<Zinn> [www.dd-wrt.com]
<tgm4883> that is what I used to set mine up, but I haven't used PXE boot in 2+ years
<st8ofmi9d> The Verison DSL router/modem is not DD-WRT compatible.
<chiluk> Yeah I would have expected that.
<sabhain> tgm4883: that's a great link.  I've used that in the past for diskless .. and am about to again.
 * sabhain stunned that Verizon provide hardware isn't self-configurable.  Who knew?
<st8ofmi9d> sabhain: I know, shocking isn't it.
<st8ofmi9d> I'm guessing that this PoS does not support PXEboot.
<mrand> PacketOverSONET has nothing to do with PXE ;-)l
<st8ofmi9d> I could take my Asus router (being used as a WAP only) and install tomato on it, btuI'm looking for a more simplified solution using what I already have,
<st8ofmi9d> Pos = Piece of Sh1t
<st8ofmi9d> :-)
<mrand> I'm aware ;-)
<st8ofmi9d> I reazied that after I saw the smily
<st8ofmi9d> smiley
<sabhain> st8ofmi9d: ddwrt routers aren't that pricey .. you might consider controlling your own network by adding a router between the modem and your LAN
<tgm4883> sabhain you are the one getting the info together for the MCC plugin?
<sabhain> tgm4883: not exactly .. i'm just getting ready to redeploy diskless FE's on a full upgrade / reinstall using 10.04.  Happy to be a tester, but I was planning on doing the manual approach.
<mrand> tgm4883: Demerzel, HeMan
 * sabhain is pretty sure none of that stuff is written in F90 or F77
<tgm4883> mrand, ah thanks
<mrand> sabhain: nope, but the some of the same priniciples apply
<HeMan> when I tried my newly created image it worked like crap
<HeMan> but the problem wasn't my new image but the overlay mount that I had from my 32 bit image...
<sabhain> tgm4883: I do have a little-used FE that I'll reserve for doing MCC testing if it will help.  I can afford to monkey with that one to help debug if that type of resource is needed.
<HeMan> when I found that it worked fine
<sabhain> mrand: for my money and type of projects, F90 still the best number cruncher code I've ever used.  Intrinsic matrix math was a huge leap forward.
<mrand> sabhain: I'm not surprised.  I've not used it personally, but heard good things.  I know that f77 is what the super-mini computer companies most easily optimized back in the 80's and 90's, so it makes sense F90 would follow on and expand.
<st8ofmi9d> ok, so I can't seem to figure out if my Verizon DSL router/modem supports PXE boot. I looked all over the settings and did some googeling. Can I have the mythbackend only handle DHCP for one or two machines and then have teh router/modem handle the rest?
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, AFAIK, no
<sabhain> mrand: not great for pushing big graphics, though plotting to HPGL was pretty good.  And text & string operations were finicky .. but the pure math of it, which is what I use(d) it for was money.  F90 stripped the fixed formatting requirement off.  Still suported it, but you could freeform as well.
<st8ofmi9d> so then I guess I should have the backend handle all DHCP?
<tgm4883> yea probably
<tgm4883> or get another router
<mrand> st8ofmi9d: in general, yes.  I'm guessing there is several ways to have multiple DHCP servers on a segment, but it wasn't really intended originally.
<sabhain> st8ofmi9d: you might be able to pull something like that off if you had 2 different subnets .. but I don't know how your clients would know how to get to the right one.  Are you in a wired setup?
<mrand> st8ofmi9d: why not just force an IP for one or more things.  For better or worse, I set the IP on my backend to be fixed.
<tgm4883> thats my thoughts exactly, how to have the clients contact the right dhcp server
<st8ofmi9d> sabhain: I alrady have two subnets. One is for Linux MCE and the other is everything external to LMCE. I'm running myhtbackend on Mythbuntu until I can get LMCE fully up and running.
<tgm4883> mrand, how does that solve the issue of pxeboot?
<mrand> pxe uses dhcp, doesn't it?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> oh wait, are you saying configure the pxeclients to have a static ip and pxe server settings
<sabhain> I use the router to set all clients to static IP via DHCP.  Then I use the router to pass the pxe server settings as well
<mrand> tgm4883: actually, I was thinking to disable DHCP on the Verizon router and enable it on the server.
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> i'm just wondering if you could manually tell the client where the server was
<sabhain> but the backend definitely has a fixed IP.  How else would I be able to SSH from my nexusone to kick the backend service from my couch?  Gotta know the IP.
<tgm4883> and bypass the pxe forwarding crap
<tgm4883> sabhain, hostname?
 * sabhain prefers the ip i guess
<tgm4883> the issue is with routers that don't forward the pxe info
<sabhain> tgm4883: plus, the diskless hostnames are MAC addresses (or they were).
<st8ofmi9d> sabhain: I can confirm that the backend dhcp is using MAC addresses as hostnames
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, but can that be fixed?
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: I'm not sure. I'm just learning as I go.
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: actually, if the backend DHCP would use hostnames instead of MAC addresses I would simply turn off DHCP on my router/modem
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, looks like it would need to be set on the dhcp server
<tgm4883> according to this http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Convert_Ubuntu_to_Diskless
<Zinn> [developer.novell.com] HOWTO: Convert Ubuntu to Diskless - Developer Community
<tgm4883> actually, I think that is for the server
<tgm4883> nope, looks like it was right the first time
<tgm4883> http://hydra.geht.net/tino/howto/vmware/pxe/
<Zinn> [hydra.geht.net] PXE boot of a guest of VMware server
 * tgm4883 goes back to work
<st8ofmi9d> should I just manually map all hostnames in /etc/hosts? i've got over a dozen devices so it will be a PITA but it should be a one time thing.
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, well if you are using your backend as the dhcp server, why not just make the above changes?
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: which changes do you mean?
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: Are you talking about http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Convert_Ubuntu_to_Diskless#dhcpd_and_atftp
<Zinn> [developer.novell.com] HOWTO: Convert Ubuntu to Diskless - Developer Community
<st8ofmi9d> and I shoudl list each host in teh dhcpd.conf?
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, something like that, I haven't set it up in awhile, but that looks like itmight help
<lapion> Hi I am running mythtv version 24158 (0.23-fixes)  on lucid lynx API: 0.23.20100314-1 and it can't sca for channels on my anal;og card, nor my dvb-t cards
<lapion> *card\
<lapion> ok nvm.. it's a littlebit complicated..
<lapion> they should give some info when you have not set up everything to be able to scan channels
<liminal> hello
<liminal> ive installed mythtv sucessfully in ubuntu lucid
<liminal> but when im watching tv every now again it randomly crashes
<liminal> i can't figure out what any possible cause might be
<liminal> are there some lovely logs?
<tgm4883> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tgm4883> liminal, you want the backend logs, if you use mythbuntu-log-grabber, you will need to manually paste the logs that are in /tmp/mythbuntu-logs (I think thats the filename)
<tgm4883> and use
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883> lapion, I agree, they should
<lapion> liminal, what vgz-chipset does the system have ?
<lapion> *vga
<liminal> vgz?
<liminal> video graphic card|
<liminal> ?
<liminal> oh vga
<tgm4883> liminal, yea
<liminal> its ati
<tgm4883> what kind?
<liminal> hd 2600xt
<liminal> i think
<liminal> it just crashed again the last line in the logs are timed out wating for free video buffers
<liminal> but yes.. i suspect its video card/driver related
<lapion> lucid lynx has some problems with ati
<liminal> no its not lucid
<liminal> i had exactly the same problems with karmic
<mrand> might need to add -v playback,important,general to get more any more info.  Also, it might be helpful to run it from within gdb after installing the mythtv-dbg and mythplugins-dbg packages to capture a backtrack.
<liminal> thats why i upgraded
<liminal> its actually better with lucid than with karmic
<mrand> although if it is ati driver related, maybe the -dbg and gdb stuff won't help.
<lapion> liminal karmic and lucid both use kms..
<lapion> go figure
<lapion> Why can't I do a full scan of the whole bandwidth for dvb-t
<mrand> Sorry, for any and all scan questions, I defer to #mythtv-users, or their wiki or mailing list.
<lapion> why do I have to select a country when I want to do a full-scan.. in me-tv I don't
<mrand> lapion: myth has frequency tables that it uses I think.  I don't know anything more than that (like why me-tv doesn't ask, or if they do it completely differently).
<tgm4883> myth uses dvb frequency tables
<tgm4883> i"m not sure if me-tv does
<liminal> what is kms?
<bollyman> To use the livecd, what exactly is a "backend"?
<mrand> bollyman: backend is the device which is connected to houses the video input/capture device (commonly called a tuner).
<chiluk> mythtv is divided into a frontend that displays the video, and a backend that is responsible for recording and storing the video.
<chiluk> both can be on the same machine.
<chiluk> I wish I could continue, but I need to git.
<bollyman> can the backend be run from the livecd?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-08
<tgm4883> bollyman, no
<bollyman> If I install to the hard drive, how do I remove it if I need to?
<bollyman> SOrry couldn't find a guide to this online
<liminal> lapion what is kms?
<com_h> Hi everyone, I'm trying to set up IR remote on my Mythbuntu machine, it is responding to button presses, but press it repeats the function over and over again until I press ESC on the keyboard
<chiluk> So I've always thought something was a little broken with my myth database.
<chiluk> i just discovered that the credits table in the mythconverg schema has 120600 rows of what looks like pretty useless data.
<chiluk> is that normal?
<lapion> kms=kernelmodeswitchogn
<lapion> kernel mode switching
<silverdulcet> I'm having a problem with mythnuv2mkv, I upgraded to mythbuntu 9.10 to 0.23 via the autobuilds repo and now transcode jobs run at ~3fps or so, where before they ran at 30-48fps. This happened one time before when I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. I ended up fixing it by doing a clean install of 9.10 and restoring the DB.
<silverdulcet> Anyone have an idea of something to check into before I go to the trouble of a clean install and DB restore?
<silverdulcet> err, upgraded mythbuntu 9.10 with mythtv 0.22 to 0.23 via the autobuilds.
<banksy_> I just upgraded Mythtbuntu 9.10 to 10.04 via Update Manager, and it's still using Myth 0.22 with JYA fixes.  I want to upgrade to 0.23 so I added auto-builds repos but nothing comes up in Update Manager.  How to kick off a 0.22>0.23 upgrade? (0.22 is working post Ubuntu upgrade))
<silverdulcet> banksy_: are you sure your Software Sources has JYA's repo for lucid?
<banksy_> Before the Ubuntu upgrade I was running karmic JYA, then the upgrade disabled it.  I've since added JYA's "lucid release"  and it's just upgraded myth0.22-fixes to 24035.   I have now disabled that, and added autobuilds - it's added 3 repos (all launchpad.net/mythbuntu) - /repos/ubuntu lucid main, /0.23/ubuntu lucid main (and source code)
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Mythbuntu, Ubuntu derivative focused upon MythTV in Launchpad
<tgm4883> banksy_, you probably have to purge the jya packages, then install from auto-builds
<banksy_> tgm4883, The JYA repos is not active any more - do you mean uninstall mythtv via Package Manager?
<tgm4883> banksy_, what is the output of apt-cache policy mythtv
<banksy_>   Installed: 2:0.22.0-fixes24035-0ubuntu6
<banksy_>   Candidate: 2:0.22.0-fixes24035-0ubuntu6
<banksy_>   Version table:
<banksy_>  *** 2:0.22.0-fixes24035-0ubuntu6 0
<banksy_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<banksy_>      0.23.0+fixes24478-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2 0
<banksy_>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.23/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/0.23/ubuntu
<banksy_>      0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2 0
<banksy_>         500 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/multiverse Packages
<Zinn> [au.archive.ubuntu.com] Index of http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/ubuntu/ - Updated daily
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<banksy_> apologies here's the output: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/9fGH6m8i
<tgm4883> ok, yea i'm pretty sure you are going to have to remove 0.22 first
<tgm4883> IIRC, jya has a page on his site that says how to revert to autobuilds
<tgm4883> banksy_, basically, what I believe is happening is that  2:0.22.0 is greater than  0.23.0+fixes24478
<tgm4883> so apt thinks it is up to date
<banksy_> yes I just read http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/429248 and see what's going on.  So I just go into package manager, mark anything "myth" for removal, then 0.23 should appear after that?
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Upgrade advice - JYA to mythbuntu auto-builds | MythTV | Users
<banksy_> I am actually subscribed to mythtv-users but didn't take it all in at the time I read it
<tgm4883> banksy_, yea
<banksy_> I have a backup of the database already, so I'm going to remove all mythtv packages and see where it goes
<banksy_> This is a list of all the packages it will be removing http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/PQ705yfh
<tgm4883> banksy_, looks good
<banksy_> good progress - after removal 0.23 appeared throughout update manager.  Have selected nearly everything - this is a combined FE/MBE
<banksy_> Just gone into backend setup, and it's offered to upgrade the database.  I said OK, and in a couple of seconds later I was in the setup.  Just started the frontend and it's offered to upgrade the database again (to a higher number) and I said OK.  On main menu of front end, it's saying cannot connect to backend.  Ideas?
<banksy_> Just saw this in mythbackend.log - Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<banksy_> even this is failing $ mysql -u mythtv -p mysql (and using the password from mythbackend)
<bobboau>  I have a compatability problem between a new mythbuntu server I just set up and all my mint 8 desktops, mythbuntu uses version 0.23 mythtv, while mint only has version 0.22, installing from source is an option filled with pain, suffering, dependency hell and lack of any update support.  is there a way i could maybe install the front end from the 10.04 ubuntu repos or something? mint is effectively 9.10
<Zinn> bobboau: Please watch your language.
<banksy_> success!  0.23 up and running.  Had to reset the sql password for mythtv user ( suspect added complexity due to fact I changed my.cnf LAN IP to localhost during upgrade )
<funsheep> Hi, i'm using the latest mythtv build from the mythbuntu repositories (0.23-fixes). I tried to create playlists in mythmusic and after a restart or even just quiting mythmusic and coming back again, most of the music on the playlist (i previously saved) is gone! does anybody know something about that? do you experience similar problems? should i fill a bugreport?
<grspence__> can anyone help me with mythweb - got everything working working with the exception that my video library doesn't show up... recordings, program listings all show just not my video's.  i just get a blank page.  don't know if it's my video library that's too big
<tgm4883> grspence__, any error messages
<grspence__> tgm... nope just a white screen shows up in firefox
<grspence__> my video library is pretty big tho - probs about 1tb
<grspence__> i recently did a fresh install of 10.04 and with only a few videos it works fine
<grspence__> when i imported the rest of my library that's when it stopped working
<tgm4883> grspence__, any error messages in the logs?
<tgm4883> probably in /var/log/apache2 somethign
<grspence__> i've got the log viewer up just now
<grspence__> aaaah.... ur very clever
<grspence__> PHP fatal error: maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/translate.php on line 139
<tgm4883> grspence__, interesting
<tgm4883> so google that, see if there is a fix for mythweb or if you just need to bump up the timeout of php
<grspence__> cheers dude!
<grspence__> hmmm no luck with google
<grspence__> how would i express a larger time.... in the .php file itself?
<mrand> grspence__: random idea: videos must be in a storage group to show up in mythweb now.
<mrand> bbl
<grspence__> mrand - but when i only got a few videos in the directory it shows up - it's when i add all my vids (probs a good 5-600gb it doesn't
<grspence__> its definately the timeout period
<grspence__> i added the max_execution_time = 0 to php.ini but still no joy :(
<tgm4883> grspence__, thats in php.ini
<tgm4883> grspence__, i'm no sure 0 equals no timeout
<tgm4883> plus, you might have to restart apache
<grspence__> 0 is infinity it it not?
<grspence__> yeah i restarted apache
<tgm4883> grspence__, 0 is only infinity if the programs says it's infinity
<tgm4883> otherwise 0 is 0
<grspence__> right just set it to 20000
<grspence__> will see what happens
<grspence__> nope no joy
<tgm4883> grspence__, did you restart apache?
<grspence__> yup
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> grspence__, i'd ask in #mythtv-users
<grspence__> k
<bcgrown> I have a script that does a DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force off/on.   it turns off fine,  and turns the display back on but doesn't unblank the screen until i hit a key or move the mouse.  anyone know why?
<grspence__> bcgrown - this script seems to work for me
<grspence__> STATUS=`xset -q | grep "Monitor is" | awk '{print $3}'`
<grspence__> if [ "${STATUS}" = "On" ]
<grspence__> then
<grspence__>    xset dpms force off
<grspence__> else
<grspence__>    xset dpms force on
<grspence__> fi
<grspence__> exit 0
<grspence__> i use it with irexec to switch my monitor off and on - assigned it to my power button on my .lircrc file :)
<bcgrown> that's basically what i'm trying to do
<bcgrown> except i want to start/kill mythfrontend as well
<grspence__> why start / kill the frontend?
<bcgrown> so that mythwelcome can turn the machine on/off
<grspence__> ah
<grspence__> got no experience with mythwelcome....
<bcgrown> i don't think it's relevant to this problem.   the problem i have is that "set dpms force on" works,  but my screen is still blank after the monitor turns on
<grspence__> u disabled all the monitor power settings in ubuntu and screensaver etc?
<bcgrown> yeah
<bcgrown> this is a dirty hack...  but if i use xdotool to send a mouse move event it turns back on...
<bcgrown> guess that'll have to do
<samsung> hey all... little bit of a firewire stb problem...when i run firewire_tester. i get a error "libiec61883 warning: No plugs exist on either node;"
<samsung> and it fails for p2p as well as broadcast
<samsung> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<samsung> !help firewire
<Zinn> !help firewire For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<samsung> !firewire
<Zinn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<samsung> already read that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-09
<dacs> howdy folks
<dacs> i just setup my first Mythbunt 9.10 64bit. i am having issue getting the box to get an ip addtess to connect to SD to create an account
<dacs> can someone help me
<dacs> can someone help me troubleshoot internet connection
<mrand> hi zinn
<Zinn> Hi mrand, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<dewman> dacs, set a static ip address.
<mrand> Zinn You can make empathy better.
<Zinn> Hi mrand, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<dacs> dewman: well i want to know if the card is working or no
<dewman> ping?
<mrand> Zinn, you're too fast.
<Zinn> Hi mrand, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<dewman> telnet?
<dewman> Zinn, what is the meaning of life?
<Zinn> Hi dewman, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<dewman> lol
<dewman> dacs, ifconfig
<dewman> set a static ip, gw,dns to point to your router and you should be good.
<dewman> forget using dhcp, its a pain sometimes...
<mcl0vin> dewman: he it me dacs
<mcl0vin> thought to use my laptop and be next to my myth box
<mcl0vin> dewman: so my mythbox is not connecting to the internet. i ve a wireless card and i didn't setup my wep key and i don't know how to do it from cli to be honest
<mcl0vin> where do i setup my wireless in mythbuntu
<chiluk> network manager  it's typically an icon in the top right of your desktop
<bcgrown> has anyone managed to get LADSPA plugins working?
<bcgrown> on 10.04
<bcgrown> ?
<dacs> I am planing to  use wifi for the internet connection on a new mythbox
<dacs> can someone help me please
<Teevo> Hello.
<Teevo> I'm having a problem with an external USB drive being recognised. It seems to be in the dev disk list, but it's not mounting.
<Teevo> I want to tell MythTV to look on, and record all data onto this drive.
<Teevo> I'm sure there is something simple I am doing wrong.
<dewman> Teevo, is it a external usb drive?
<mcl0vin_> anyone here
<dewman> we are sleeping...
<mcl0vin_> hehehe
<mcl0vin_> am still not able to get that wireless card to work, and thinking to just erase mythbuntu, then install ubuntu and after that install mythbuntu
<dewman> so you see the card though right?
<mcl0vin_> dewman: yeah, i also could do iwlist wlan0 scanning , and it see my AP
<dewman> ok, does it have a ip?
<mcl0vin_> dewman: no ip, i need to it up to get an ip, my AP is setup with WEP
<mcl0vin_> don't i need to setup this , for it to comminucate with my DHCP
<dewman> i would personally not use wep.... but anyways....
<mcl0vin_> dewman: yeh i know, i want to use WAP , but just trying to make it easy to setup this box
<dewman> ok... what i would do is assign it a static ip
<dewman> dhcp is sometimes a hassle.
<mcl0vin_> dewman: but were? and how to setup the key
<dewman> the front end isnt running is it?
<dewman> ie mythtv
<dewman> do you have your desktop showing?
<mcl0vin_> no
<mcl0vin_> i am still at the setup stage
<dewman> mcl0vin_, ok... so you see your desktop then correct?
<dewman> mcl0vin_, ok upper right hand corner by the clock...you should see the network icon.
<mcl0vin_> dewman: not really sure what are you asking....no desktop...its were mythtv asking me the general and to setup capture card, etc
<dewman> mcl0vin_, ok... get out of that.
<dewman> mcl0vin_, hit escape a few times and it will ask you if you want to exit.
<dewman> mcl0vin_, are you running this from the live cd right now?
<mcl0vin_> iwas now i am booting to my hdd
<dewman> ok.... good... you can configure the myth part later, first part is get the machine on the network, etc..
<dewman> it will probally through a few errors when it first boots, cant find the backend etc..
<dewman> just exit out of the front end so you see the desktop
<mcl0vin_> now am at the main screen "media lib" "manage recordings ...etc
<dewman> ok...escape out of that.
<dewman> hit escape then say yes you want to exit
<dewman> err (select) exit
<dewman> you can yell "yes i want to exit" but it probally wont do any good.. hehe
<mcl0vin_> hahaha
<mcl0vin_> i didn't know about the desktop there
<dewman> you dont see the desktop?
<dewman> its xfce so its a little different then the gnome desktop
<mcl0vin_> yes am there
<dewman> ok..
<dewman> good
<dewman> now..
<dewman> find the clock
<dewman> upper right hand corner
<mcl0vin_> yeah yeah
<dewman> see the network icon to the left?
<mcl0vin_> tring to setup the wireless there
<dewman> yep... thats where you do it.
<mcl0vin_> but its not picking up my AP
<mcl0vin_> nm got it!
<dewman> =)
<dewman> good deal.
<mcl0vin_> now how do i go back to setup my mythtv
<dewman> ok. so right click anywhere on the desktop or use the menu upper left hand corner
<dewman> select system then mythbackend setup
<dewman> actually i think its System->Administration->MythTV Backend Setup
<mcl0vin_> hahahah you are good
<mcl0vin_> smoke break now and i will come back to you :P
<dewman> no not good, lots of practice...
<dewman> =)
<Teevo> Can anyone help me with a mounting issue?
<Teevo> I need this drive to mount as the mythtv user and group, but I have no idea how to achive this.
<Teevo> Sorted... thanks to google!
<Teevo> Only took 6 hours.
<mcl0vin_> is it normal for mythfilldatabase to run past 30min?
<ALiP-61> Hey guys, isn't here some1 who can help with that : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476242  ??
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Perfect picture @tvtimeand bad on myhtbuntu - Ubuntu Forums
<media> Hello everyone.
<media> I have a HDHomeRun tunner and use Mythbuntu 10.4 - just loaded it up just recently.  I have had not problems till 10.4 getting the HDHomeRun to work with "Watch Live TV"  Has anyone experienced the same problem?  And if so, what did
<media> you do to fix it?
<media> exit
<mcl0vin> !ping
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ping
<mcl0vin> when i click on "Watch TV" from my front end, i see "please wait..." then it goes back to the menu?
<RobertLaptop> I am currently using intrepid.  I am at a point were I am ready to upgrade but I think I read something about remotes and the lirc_i2c drivers no longer working any more?  It that correct?  Is there a fix?  Or is that old data?
<mcl0vin> also who is using WinTV-HVR-1600, i can't get the remote to work
 * jolaren <3 MythMote :-)
<mcl0vin> anyhelp here please guys
<mcl0vin> when i click on "Watch TV" from my front end, i see "please wait..." then it goes back to the menu?
<mcl0vin> also am not sure if the wiring is correct or no
<RobertLaptop> mcl0vin, That sounds more like drivers / storage then wiring.
<mcl0vin> RobertLaptop: i have the an s-video running from my directtv cable to my winTV-HVR-1600 s-video
<mcl0vin> jolaren: mythmote is for the android no?
<RobertLaptop> mcl0vin, Can you see video using a timed recording or by using a utility?
<mcl0vin> RobertLaptop: no
<RobertLaptop> I would look at the drivers 1st
<mcl0vin> RobertLaptop: it found the card automaticaly ,in the capture cards
<RobertLaptop> I am not an expert I can just tell you based on my limited knowledge I would search for trouble shooting instructions for your card.
<levander> I'm probably gonna buy an Iguana Works USB IR receiver.  Has anyone seen instructions on how to get it working with Mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-02
<Elv13> Hi, I have upgraded mythbuntu and now the TV module does not work (the cards does, I tested with Tvtime) and other video play in reverse video (inverted color)
<Elv13> is there something I can do?
<rhpot1991> Elv13: sounds like you may need to resetup your tuner cards
<rhpot1991> check your logs for hints
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Elv13> rhpot1991: My tuner card work fine in TvTime, so it must be a MythTV setting, but even there, do you have any idea what kind of settings can produce inverted video in -movies-?
<rhpot1991> Elv13: delete your tuner cards and set them back up in mythtv
<rhpot1991> you are talking recordings not videos in mythvideo right?
<Elv13> no, movie, downloaded from the internet and recording, all videos
<rhpot1991> that one is new to me
<rhpot1991> not a tuner issue then
<Elv13> no, the tuner issue is an other issue, but I have to fix video first or I wont be able to try tuner at all
 * Elv13 reading the logs
<Elv13> www.pastebin.com/vifr4BvK
<Zinn> [www.pastebin.com] - Pastebin.com
<Elv13> I will try to play with the playback option as it seem to be one of the error, not sure if its the main one
<Elv13> rhpot1991: Error: OpenFile(): File too small (0B) on the playback buffer
<rhpot1991> thats a bad recording
<rhpot1991> most likely
<Elv13> I am not recording, its the live buffer
<rhpot1991> livetv you mean?
<Elv13> yes
<rhpot1991> tuner configuration issue most likely then
<Elv13> but the live tv buffer
<Elv13> the file that allow you to pause video
<Elv13> on live-tv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-03
<Mightyball> would anyone be able to help with getting an HVR-2250 going?
<mycosys> hey fellas - have pretty much default config running in samba (upgraded from jaunty), have upgraded my lappy from winxp to 7 and it doesnt see the samba server
<mycosys> can see the media upnp on it just fine oddly enough
<Myth-Bert> hello all's in the Room
<superm1> !hi
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hi
<superm1> !hello
<Zinn> hello, something we can help you with today?
<Myth-Bert> lol exact ill hope ;) ( for me °) How delete the existing database, and create a new one
<Myth-Bert> ?
<superm1> easiest way:
<superm1> login to mysql as root (sudo mysql or so)
<superm1> drop database mythconverg;
<Myth-Bert> hello Zinn(ZinnMoreto,acool musical Band French °)
<Zinn> Hi Myth-Bert, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<superm1> and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database would reinitialize it
<Myth-Bert> thx Superm1 Yes please the most easyest way is the beter for me it the same for in Englesh and in linux for it's hard ;) I'm under mythubuntu 11.04 up dated after instal
<Myth-Bert> thx i ll fink for i care , so i ' ll try what you indicate to me :D
<superm1> well before you drop the database, what happened?
<superm1> maybe this is something you can fix without dropping it
<Myth-Bert> i have make instal from a usb stick instal ok on a notebook , it have all done , then at the start the interface setup guide me for location then then theme i have choose the terra theme
<Myth-Bert> and the wifi connection is off the upnp setup don't axess now when i ll run the muthtv fronted in aplication>multimedia and the setup stop
<superm1> so you installed standard ubuntu, not mythbuntu
<superm1> where is the backend? on a different box?
<Myth-Bert> i m under the gnome desk i fink and i can start the setup or mythubuntu , it s a mythubuntu 11.04 i have put on the notebook
<superm1> so try running mythtv-setup
<superm1> what goes wrong?
<Myth-Bert> the bacend is in location : application>system > backend and it result to the same thing , setup stop at page2 upnp problem
<Myth-Bert> muthtv-setup run on terminal dont load
<Myth-Bert> mythtv-setup load run 1 page choose of language and keybord , than return a windows
<Myth-Bert> with upnp
<Myth-Bert> it go to 2 page configr upnp but stop after the 2page
<superm1> well in the terminal it should show more errors
<superm1> can you share those logs in a pastebin?
<Myth-Bert> sorry i said some stupidity in fact not exact thing :( i have run in past bin i ll try to refound the log
<Myth-Bert> may i can past the pastbin link heir ?
<superm1> sure
<Myth-Bert> http://pastebin.com/5qm3VKWs
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Gathered following logs === Xorg Log === === Mythbuntu Version === === Syslog == - Pastebin.com
<Myth-Bert> thx
<Myth-Bert> sorry for stupidity i have descrive , for the lost time ;)
<superm1> okay so the backend is constantly rerunning
<superm1> it looks like it was properly configured initially, but then wrong after
<Myth-Bert> yes i fink , the backend run
<superm1> in mythtv-setup, you have it defined to connect to a hostname rather than an IP
<superm1> i'd suspect that is the problem here
<superm1> it's trying to connect to "bertmyth"
<Myth-Bert> lol yes sims to be me , when i have choose terra theme it apped a lattency , some box empty
<Myth-Bert> ok but befor i ll put 192.162..... with bertmyth it don t math with the default port upnp
<superm1> so you need to get into mythtv-setup.  if you can't, then you need to modify ~/.mythtv/config.xml and ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt to match where your database is
<superm1> in a fashion that will properly resolve
<Myth-Bert> *match
<Myth-Bert> mythtv-setup run load mythtv-backend , language page , than when i ll clic on next it pop it no upnp ( upnp if empty field like as the default )
<superm1> which means that the info in ~/.mythtv/config.xml or ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt are wrong
<superm1> or permissions on those files are wrong
<Myth-Bert> ok but i don't really see  where to found that config.xml or mysql.txt , in the database field : mythconverg , in name field user : mythtv
<superm1> particularly the host field is what you care about
<superm1> that's what would cause the problems
<superm1> if that field is correct, then check the permissions of the files in ~/.mythtv, if they're symlinks, check the permissions on the files they're pointing to and make sure your user is able to modify them
<Myth-Bert> thx SuperM1 i ll well retcheck the topics or comming back there later , but tanks for help
<superm1> ok
<Myth-Bert> have a nice end day to EveryOne bye
<pladijs> i'd like to start an xfce session on VT8 in parallel (on my combined FE-BE) to the FE occupying VR7. Preferably also automatically logged in on startup. What config files should i look at? All this X-related stuff changes too fast for me, also, most documentation you find online relates to gdm (or older xdm).
<pladijs> Any help greatly appreciated!
<pladijs> is xfce4-session the thing to look at? Also, what's the order... does the user first gets logged in, and the GUI then is launched because some scripts are automatically run for this user... or is xfce first launched and the user automatically logged in?
<pladijs> hmmm... gdm is there after all
<pladijs> this /etc/gdm/custom.conf file looks very empty
<pladijs> or does mythbuntu use openvt
<pladijs> or mingetty...
<pladijs> oh boy, complicated stuff
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-04
<RobertLaptop> Question the release notes for 11.04 reports that there is support for remote control using android?  What app is that and is there any way to backport that to 10.10 or will I need to upgrade everything to 11.04 to get the support?
<tgm4883> RobertLaptop, There are two apps
<tgm4883> mythdroid and mythmote
<tgm4883> mythmote is in the marketplace
<tgm4883> you shouldn't need to "backport" them as the functionality should already exist in 0.23 and 0.24 mythtv versions
<RobertLaptop> tgm4883 Yea mythmote I have been using but it crashes my frontend seems to be flooding hte interface
<RobertLaptop> Looking at mythdroid but it requires mdd to be installed I was wondering if the MDD damon is available as a package?
<tgm4883> RobertLaptop, IDK, I only have used the mythmote software
<RobertLaptop> That is what I have been using but having a lot of problems with the software over the last several builds
<michaelmcgillacu> hey guys can you help me get my myth tv up and running i cant seem to get it done right
<michaelmcgillacu> i have a lamp server up and running and created a database but i cant scan for channels
<michaelmcgillacu> i have a usb tuner card that works with tvtime
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 Hi are you there?
<cat5> question: Anyone using UPnP mode and streaming to Xbox360?
<cat5> with 11.04 that is
<tgm4883> cat5, You mean 0.24
<cat5> sorry, yes - 0.24 - running on mythbuntu 11.04
<tgm4883> I've streamed mp3's
<cat5> was working fine on 10.10, upgraded (and even a re-install) and mythvideo streaming seems to not find any vid's, even though logs show over 2000 files found... :(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-05
<qwebirc62607> Hey all. I just install ubuntu 11.04, and installed mythbuntu for mythtv. I've tried the shipped version, 2.4 version and 2.5 version and in each has the same problem of seeking causing audio static on occasion. It doesn't happen everytime, but most times I'll get loud static and lose the sound. Does anyone ran into this problem?
<qwebirc62607> Wow fail english... Has anyone ran into this problem?
<qwebirc62607> I seemed to have fixed it by forcing 48khz or something in the audio menu. I remember reading about that earlier when I was researching it. Have a good night.
<mycosys> anyone got some great idea on troubleshooting why netbios seems to be nonfunctional? 10.04lts +0.24fixes
<hot_wheelz> Hi tgm4883
<dewman> is there any tricks to getting composite video to work? I want to grab a few shows from my cable box....
<dewman> not sure if I should be using the s-video input or the rca cables...Or does it matter for quality?
<mycosys> had any help dewman?
<mycosys> what kind of gpu are you using?
<dewman> mycosys, I am using this one, currently it is set up to capture analog cable... http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Card_%28800i%29
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] Pinnacle PCTV HD Card (800i) - LinuxTVWiki
<mycosys> thats not a gpu
<mycosys> oh, composite in
<mycosys> is 11:30 pm and it has been a long day
<dewman> o you meant.... video card... ;)
<dewman> video card is a geforce 8500 gt
<mycosys> looks like a bad idea to use that for composite
<dewman> hmm... I didnt really care about quality, I was just looking to grab a few shows for my little ones. (blues clues, etc....)
<mycosys> not about quality - will load down ur cpu like crazy
<dewman> because of the raw video correct?
<mycosys> yup - is a basic framegrabber
<mycosys> hardware is cheap as chips in hong kong isnt it? why not grab a cheap card with mpeg encoder on board?
<mycosys> you have heaps o places there dont u dewman
<dewman> ha, i live in the middle of a field in MI,USA
<mycosys> also - remember hearin of some issues with v4l1 style capture - ot sure of specifics - may be realated to that
<mycosys> fenton michigan, ok
<mycosys> then newegg ftw lol
<dewman> the card has been working pretty good for grabbing cable. just hit the year mark a few days ago.... =)
<mycosys> one of the hauppauge cards with encoder on it if u wanna record from ur cable box
<dewman> yeah, wife doesnt let me spend to much on new toys...Unless it will make it "better" for her....LOL...Which, in this case it would..
<mycosys> there is a wiki on what ur doin http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Recording_Digital_Cable
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Recording Digital Cable - MythTV Official Wiki
<mycosys> the HDPVR is popular apparently
<mycosys> *HD HR
<mycosys> HDPVR lol
<dewman> yeah, I tried the firewire thing, it works good, except when your watching tv, and it changes the channel on you... ;)
<mycosys> that isnt for firewire
<mycosys> option 4 of 6 is firewire
<dewman> right, I was just throwing out what I have tried in the past. =)
<mycosys> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge#Analog_Devices the old Hauppauge PVR-150/250/350 should be pretty much throwaways on ebay now
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] Hauppauge - LinuxTVWiki
<dewman> I thought I read somewhere that there where some variants of the 150, I think there is a few models that are junk...I cant remember though.
<mycosys> dunno
<mycosys> long as they work with linux lol
<mycosys> the hvr-2250 is another option, dual hybrid card, should be working
<mycosys> !repo
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-06
<dewman> Zinn, do you want to play global thermonuclear war?
<Zinn> Hi dewman, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<dewman> didnt think so///
<dewman> lol
<dewman> !seen Jesus
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about seen Jesus
<qwebirc6017> Hello everyone! Does mythubuntu support Gigabyte GV-R92128TE videocard? (AGP, ATI RADEON 9200) I need TV-Out support
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-07
<rromero> hi all
<rromero> hi
<rromero> I'm having a problem and maybe sb could help me. before upgrading to 11.04 I'm not able to start my htpc far than the splashscreen. the only thing I can do is start the recovery mode.
<rromero> if I press F2 during the start, the last message is "No apache MPM package installed".
<superm1> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superm1> generally that means that X is failing to start and that failsafe-x isn't kicking in
<rromero> ok, let me check it.
<rromero> i don't see any error message
<superm1> well you can try to start it manually then
<superm1> i'm not sure what else it could commonly be
<Elv13> is there a way to enable /dev/dsp again? MythTV crash because it cant get it
<Kr0nZ> is it possible to auto-transcode without removing commercials unless a cutlist is present?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-08
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<KungFuJe1us> So who on earth thought it was a great idea to automatically force an update to the mythtv schema on the master backend when the packages were updated?
<KungFuJe1us> So who on earth thought it was a great idea to automatically force an update to the mythtv schema on the master backend when the packages were updated?
<KungFuJe1us> and then subsequently do it each time mythbackend wanted to start?*
<KungFuJe1us> sorry for the repeated message.  Anyway, I've had to restore my mythbackend's database from backups twice now due to an incidental reboot of an ubuntu based computer
<gregL> KungFuJe1us, When there is a change in the Binary it forces the schema change ..If you run Master,you have to put up with it..If you don't want to do the schema changes,you should only use the fixes branch..
<KungFuJe1us> no I get it, it was just updated incidentally, and in a vanilla config before mythbackend launches it warns you and prompts you rightly.  Actually mythbackend doesn't even launch until you run mythtv-setup first between revisions
<KungFuJe1us> Ubuntu packages did it invisibly :(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-30
<munson> anyone here using the hvr-1600 wintv card?
<superm1> amejia_: ok i think i'll do this merge then into github
<superm1> if there's anything that is found missing, then those features can be added to that helper script
<superm1> similar to what you've got with xbmc
<amejia> superm1: ok
<superm1> amejia: ok all imported into github
<superm1> dekarl1: you'll probably need to axe your work directory (i know you were using the auto-builds scripts and such)
<amejia> superm1: ok great
<amejia> superm1: ok, forked and cloned
<qwebirc86889> hi
<amejia> superm1: so i'll do regular PR's whenever there's some changes i make that should be merged back
<qwebirc86889> I kep getting an "unrecoverable error" when trying to install from the 12.04 install disk. Anyone got any advice on where to start?
<amejia> that's it for me tonight
<amejia> good night all
<superm1> amejia: great
<superm1> qwebirc86889: try booting in live mode (at the accessibility screen press a key) and then pick try mythbuntu
<superm1> then launch the installer from there
<superm1> if it fails from there too, you can file a bug like this:
<superm1> # ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<Shadow__X> how is .25
<superm1> i think a vast majority of people have been happy with it
<superm1> there's some transitionary pains some people have hit with sound, or color, or upgrade procedure, but that happens with every big bump
<MTughan> Plus a data loss bug in the LiveCD, although that's more related to 12.04 than 0.25.
<superm1> yeah it's really a shame that didn't get caught during betas :(
<Shadow__X> hmm yeah i have been lucky i guess. I have started with mythbuntu 8.04 upgraded to a new system, brought everything over and have kept upgrading to the lastest releases and am currently on .24.2
<qwebirc86889> seems like others are having issues with 12.04
<Shadow__X> ah i think i am up to 10.04 :)
<tgm4883> I'm having 0 issues with 12.04
<qwebirc86889> I might try redownloading the installer CD
<MTughan> Just don't try doing an upgrade using the CD.
<tgm4883> qwebirc86889, did you verify the md5sum?
<qwebirc86889> yeah I've decided to do a clean install
<qwebirc86889> yeah forgot to do that.
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: i am still fine staying on 10.04 and upgrading to .25 right?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, yep
<Shadow__X> cool thanks. I have everything running smoothly no need to upgrade the whole os
<Shadow__X> like i had to for .24
<dekarl1> superm1: thanks for the heads up. Yes, the scripts are super convenient for updating the server and netboot image. Nowadays I just slap a ~/*.patch with the patches from all my tickets at the end when I build :-)
<Shadow__X> what are the remotes that you guys use? I currently use a mce remote that came with my hauppauge tunners and setup some keys to bind to opening mythtv,boxee,xbmce but  am wondering if there are better solutions
<superm1> Shadow__X: i use a harmony (programmed to think it's mce), but i only use it for mythtv recordings.  everything else I watch (hulu+, amazon vod, netflix) is via PS3 w/ a harmony adapter
<superm1> dekarl1: well i hope i didn't break anything with the change, lemme know if you notice anything broken :)
<superm1> Shadow__X: from what we discussed, we'll be supporting up to two LTS's worth of mythtv builds, so you'll have builds until 14.04
<dekarl1> building starts without axing temp, it simply seems to pull everything again
<Shadow__X> superm1: great thanks
<Shadow__X> after having it rock solid i really have adopted the mentality of not upgrading unless i need to
<FabriceMG> hummm , mythbuntu 12.04 , it's not a good job ! , I start mythbuntu 10.04 in 10 minutes , but 12.04 , impossible to start the backend after 2 hours , error code 132 in /var/log/syslog
<tgm4883> FabriceMG, it would help if you posted some logs
<FabriceMG> tgm4883,  I have instaled 1 app ( DVbuntu) , he has change mytbuntu upstart script , he is the culprit
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> where did you get that and what is it?
<FabriceMG> It is illegal to talk here
<dewman> hey there, i noticed this morning when doing updates to my combined frontend/backend that I ran out of disk space on my o/s partition. I have ran autoremove,autoclean, and I still cant find the culprit. I did a du-h and nothing really stands out. My media(movies,recordings,etc) are broke out to use different physical discs, i am quite perplexed.
<dewman> I have the logs here.... http://pastebin.com/2j1QUhuP
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] rob@dell:~$ df -h Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/ - Pastebin.com
<dewman> I am running mythbuntu 11.10. Its a pretty fresh install, upgraded to .25 back on the 17th of this month...So I am kinda at a loss.
<rhpot1991> dewman: check in /var/logs
<rhpot1991> 32gb would be a lot of logs though
<dewman> 4.7 megs
<dewman> that was the first place I checked.
<rhpot1991> dewman: see if you have baobab installed
<rhpot1991> if you run that on root it will tell you what is using what
<dewman> hehe, wonder if I will have enough room to install it.
<dewman> something isnt adding up. biggest directory is /usr at 1.7 gig
<RyanC> dewman - Just a comment, from looking at your pastebin, but you have run du from your home directory .... from my understanding it will only you show you disk usage for that directory and below. You need to run it from the root of sdb1 to see where the large usage is.
<dewman> RyanC, thanks, I did that, but noticed I should have unmounted all my other drives first. ;-)
<RyanC> dewman - Oops :-) I just dabble with Linux. I have just had a Google and found this "du -h / | grep ^[0-9.]*G" It will show you all directories over 1GB in size. That might reduce the amount you have to look at.
<dewman> rhpot1991, I found it....I made a directory for one of my mount points and it never mounted the drive it was supposed to, so myth used that directory as a recording directory.
<dewman> doh!
<dewman> exactly 30 gigs of recordings in there.
<FabriceMG> bug in 0.25/fixes, in livetv, if you pause, the timer don't stop , bug in theme? bug in mythtv? I don't know
<FabriceMG> when  program change (xmltv , ringbuffer), at second program , I think the timer don't stop, need to check
<qwebirc95886> Hi there. My Skystar S2 isnt working with the new Mythbuntu 12.04. Is there somebody that knows a solution??
<FisherP> Hi, I've upgraded to mythbuntu 12.04 but the database has wiped out my tuner information.
<FisherP> any ideas?
<superm1> re-add the tuners?
<FisherP> i
<superm1> that's bizarre though if that's all that got wiped
<FisherP> I'm trying but it seems to lock up at that point
<superm1> lock up like the machine locks up or the mythtv-setup software is frozen only?
<FisherP> there seems to be an error saying that it's trying to unlock the devices
<superm1> can you alt-tab or anything?
<FisherP> the myth-tv setup
<FisherP> I'm able to alt-tab to the console and it has two lines at the bottom... "locking input devices"
<FisherP> and "unlocking input devices"
<FisherP> and well, i need to get this working since I use mythtv for tv more than videos
<superm1> well so was this an upgrade to 0.25 and 12.04 or were you on 0.25 before you came to 12.04?
<superm1> something you can try is booting into one of the older kernels from before the upgrade (they should hopefully still have at least one installed)
<superm1> to try to isolate it to a kernel bug
<FisherP> yeah it was an upgrade
<FisherP> from 11.10
<FisherP> i think it removed all the old kernels
<FisherP> :(
<FisherP> I'm going to try and disable the drivers, reboot, then re-enable them
<FisherP> superm1: no good, i can remove the tuners drivers and the setup will go to the zceen that lets me choose a tuner, but as soon as I add the drivers again it doesn't show up
<FisherP> only the background shows up
<FisherP> it doesn't go any further than that
<FisherP> and there's nothing in the setup terminal either that i can show
<FisherP> there's nothing on the net that i can see about it either
<superm1> FisherP: well maybe head to the kernel launchpad page and fetch the old debs and manually install them
<superm1> it sounds like it's probably some sort of kernel problem
<FisherP> :/
<dekarl> superm1: build without cleaning tmp was succesful, now off to test some recordings ;)
<FisherP> sabhain: that sounds like a very dirty hack, haven't done that before
<FisherP> sabhain: is there any easy howto?
<FisherP> i'd expect i'd have to also install an old version of my nvidia drivers and the tuners (DVB) modules too
<FisherP> sabhain: I'm of half a mind to backup my database, or find the one that was done before the upgrade and re-install 11.10
<tgm4883> FisherP, how did you upgrade? Did you use the live CD or update-manager?
<FisherP> updatemanager
<tgm4883> ok
<FisherP> y
<tgm4883> Upgrading using the LiveCD will overwrite the /var directory
<tgm4883> which means the DB is gone
<FisherP> oh, good thing i didn't
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> It's listed under known issues on the release page
<FisherP> got to go to work, i''ll idle as long as i can.
<FisherP> na on other thoughts cyas
<superm1> FisherP: so head to launchpad (http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux)
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] “linux” package : Ubuntu
<superm1> and you can find the kernel for 11.10
<superm1> and you can fetch packages that match what you had before, there's probably a couple though
<superm1> linux-image-####, linux-headers-generic-###, linux-headers-###-i386 or so
<superm1> you can double check what you have installed now via (dpkg -l | grep linux) to see which ones you'll need
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-01
<FisherP> Why can't a distribution upgrade work seamlessly, I don't think i've ever had an upgrade work 100% without any problems
<FisherP> upgraded this morning from 11.10 to 12.04 and not only did it bork my tuners but also my usb remote doesn't work
<FisherP> now i have to stuff around, maybe even re-format and re-install either 12.04 or 11.10
<FisherP> i'm sorry, but it p#@ses me off
<FisherP> I'm going to try to install an independant linux TV program like Me-TV to see if my tuners do indeed work, any thoughts on an alternative
<FisherP> maybe VLC?
<tgm4883> FisherP, cat?
<FisherP> what do u mean?
<tgm4883> cat /dev/video0 > file.mpg
<tgm4883> then playback file.mpg
<FisherP> hrm, i could try that
<tgm4883> although I don't know why they don't work, what tuners you have, or what issue you are trying to troubleshoot
<FisherP> I'm not near the pc at the moment
<FisherP> Hauppage WinTV 500T
<FisherP> when i upgraded and tried to watch TV it said that the tuners were busy
<FisherP> i checked to make sure there were no recordings happening, and they weren't
<FisherP> then I removed all the tuners
<FisherP> now when i try to add them the screen doesn't progress to the tuner selection/setup page
<FisherP> it just hangs
<FisherP> I even left it over night, in case it was just slow....
<FisherP> but nope, it hung.
<FisherP> I checked the terminal and all it was saying was that it locked the input, then unlocked the input
<FisherP> after it had stopped the backend
<tgm4883> yea check the tuners outside mythtv
<FisherP> hey mycosys problems with my mythtv install again :/
<tgm4883> although thta is odd
<tgm4883> does it say anything in the logs?
<FisherP> tell me about it
<FisherP> haven't really checked the logs, but I'll do that when I get home... i didn't have enough time this morning to really look into it
<FisherP> tgm4883: sabhain: advised me that it might be a kernel problem and that i should try to install an older kernal
<FisherP> but a) i've never done that before so i'm in uncharted territory and b) it sounds very dirty hacky
<FisherP> and what's with borking my remote too?
<FisherP> it's not anything special
<FisherP> and before anyone advises me to power off and pull the plug, been there, done that, no cigars
<FisherP> :S
<mycosys> what happened FisherP
<amejia_> superm1: could you by chance take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/crystalhd/+bug/992169
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #992169 “udev rules are missing for crystalhd” : Bugs : “crystalhd” package : Ubuntu
<amejia_> superm1: i don't who's a bug supervisor
<superm1> amejia_: sure, i just nominated it, subscribed SRU team and uploaded the diff to precise-proposed, looks like you got most everything else done properly.  normally put all that stuff in the description though rather than the first comment
<amejia_> superm1: oh ok, i guess you're a bug supervisor then?
<superm1> yup
<amejia_> superm1: ok
<amejia_> superm1: thanks
<superm1> sure feel free to have me look at media related SRU's in the future
<amejia_> ok will do :)
<imaginal> I feel like I'm 85% to a correct setup. I have mythbuntu installed on a computer with a tv tuner
<imaginal> That system can run the frontend and display the Live TV, and is set to a static IP
<imaginal> The second system is running the frontend and a secondary backend, connects to the primary, but won't play live tv
<imaginal> I would like to watch tv on the second system, but when hitting the Live TV option, it flashes with the loading screen and takes me back to the menu
<imaginal> No error messages. I feel like I'm missing a configuration option somewhere. What am I looking at?
<imaginal> Additional information,  the primary is installed on a system with a static IP and references itself for the primary. The second computer has its IP in the local backend, but the IP of the first computer in the Primary
<tgm4883> imaginal, i'm headed out, but take a look at the log files /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log and /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<imaginal> tgm4883, I'll comb through to find some more info. Thanks for the heads-up
<imaginal> So on my backend log, the issue seems to be at Max required Free Space: 3.0 GB w/freq: 14min... then it ends. Have I missed something on where to save the buffer?
<imaginal> Storage directories seem to be set appropriately, /var/lib/mythtv/streaming and livetv respectively. System has 1 partition, 100gb
<Shadow__X> is there a way to check if my hard drives are spinning down?
<Shadow__X> my backend stays on all the time and i have a raid 5 array on the same machine that i wouldnt mind having those drives spin down when not in use
<qwebirc80744> imaginal: how did you go?
<qwebirc80744> is your 2nd frontend working yet
<FisherP> OK, i've got this problem apparently, I was on this morning
<FisherP> http://pastebin.com/dZ6nWnej
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] [ 6.014495] dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T' in cold state, - Pastebin.com
<FisherP> Zinn: yeah, but it then finds it in a warm state
<Zinn> Hi FisherP, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<FisherP> lol
<unixbeardxd> Quick question, is the dist-upgrade from 11.10 to 04.12 safe currently, or should I expect severe breakages?
<unixbeardxd> er, 12.04 rather
<FisherP> unixbeardxd: my upgrade is a nightmare
<unixbeardxd> FisherP, so no different than the norm. Guess I will have to do my usual, backup MySQL and myth config files, reinstall, and restore backed up settings. Par for the course
<FisherP> it looks like mythbuntu has lost all my firmware... every time it tries to load up new firmware it says it fails
<FisherP> nope spoke too soon
<unixbeardxd> Thankfully I am using the PlayTV USB tuner. Works great without firmware worries. I do have problems with it going offline and not telling the recorders, so I get a day worth of not found recordings
<FabriceMG> FisherP, Did you have compiled V4L drivers?
<FabriceMG> or Did you use "standard" drivers in 12.04?
<FisherP> FabriceMG: standard
<FisherP> from what i remember
<FisherP> I've fixed it now, it was a missing firmware
<FisherP> dvb-fe-xc4100*.fw was missing
<FisherP> so i downloaded one from the net and put it in the /var/lib/firmware directory
<FisherP> worked a treat
<FisherP> i downloaded xc4000-1.4.fw
<FisherP> from http://istvanv.users.sourceforge.net/v4l/xc4000.html
<Zinn> [istvanv.users.sourceforge.net] Linux driver for Leadtek PCI TV cards with XC4000 tuner
<dekarl> FisherP: "warm state" is not so good if it gets there without "cold state" as the hardware appears to have issues with that
<TandyUK2> hi guys, having a problem doing an upgrade of a mythbuntu 11 box
<TandyUK2> bringing 11. up to date before doing the full dist upgrade, one machien is fine, but another is stuck
<TandyUK2> i issued a "shutdown -r now" and it hasnt happened. ps lists "/sbin/plymouthd --mode=shutdown" using about 5% cpu
<TandyUK2> first of all, what is plymouthd? and second how do i make this machien reboot?
<RyanC> TnadyUK2 - Have a look here for info on plymouthd https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<Zinn> [wiki.ubuntu.com] Plymouth - Ubuntu Wiki
<RyanC> TandyUK2 - Sorry I type you handle wrong last time.  See my comment above for info on plymouthd
<TandyUK2> ok, so onto question 2...
<TandyUK2> how do i reboot this machine, (im remote), i can see plymouthd running in shutdown mode, but ive been waiting over an hour now for an actual reboot
<TandyUK2> it hasnt even disconneted my ssh session, but X is down so i can no longer vnc into the machine
<TandyUK2> in case it matters, this is part of a multi frontend system
<TandyUK2> the master backend has had its update ok now
<TandyUK2> but this frontend is still giving grief
<TandyUK2> could it be related to this frontend being unable to communicate with the ackend
<TandyUK2> both were running 0.24
<TandyUK2> the backend is now on 0.25, the same update i was planning to run on this frontend once it has rebooted
<TandyUK2> also there has been nothing logged to /var/log/syslog since 12:00 wwhen i issued the first shutdown command
<TandyUK2> (now 13:16)
<TandyUK2> ok
<TandyUK2> root     16275  0.0  0.0   4272   692 ?        S    12:00   0:00 /bin/sh /etc/rc6.d/K19lirc stop
<TandyUK2> that was stopping it, as soon as i "kill -9 16275" the reboot has happened
<TandyUK2> how would i go about creating a local copy of the mythbuntu repo, and making clients use the loca copy for updates
<tgm4883> TandyUK2, just like you would for any other repo
<TandyUK2> currently I am updating 2 boxes at the same site so its not so bad, but another one of my customers has 7 frontends so id rather avoid the download 7 times
<tgm4883> do you update every day?
<TandyUK2> apprantly not, despite it being enabled
<tgm4883> well you would have to run apt-get update/upgrade every day
<TandyUK2> myth has no auto update?
<tgm4883> no
<TandyUK2> well that explains why auto updates arent working
<TandyUK2> im sure it used to
<tgm4883> nope
<TandyUK2> not dist upgrades ofc
<tgm4883> we do daily builds
<tgm4883> but you machine isn't automatically downloading and upgrading those builds
<TandyUK2> im talking about apt only here
<tgm4883> ah
<TandyUK2> id like to have machine A download all the updates from the internet and cache them somehow, so that machines B,C,D,.... can get the update from the other local machine
<TandyUK2> rather than downloading it from the net 7 times
<tgm4883> TandyUK2, you want squid-deb-proxy
<tgm4883> and squid-deb-proxy-client
<TandyUK2> ok, so if i install that, how do i configure a) it, and b) the other 6 machines to use the local cache?
<tgm4883> one machine gets squid-deb-proxy, all get squid-deb-proxy-client
<tgm4883> like ^
<tgm4883> it's autoconfigure
<TandyUK2> oh ok
<tgm4883> the squid-deb-proxy machine is the server
<tgm4883> the -client machines will update from the server, using avahi (i think) for autodiscovery
<TandyUK2> ok, then what schedule an apt-get update on machine A via cron
<tgm4883> the server machine will need both packages
<TandyUK2> and say half hour later on all the other clients?
<tgm4883> TandyUK2, there is some functionality for doing automatic upgrades in apt, I don't recall what it is though
<Zinn> [freenode.net] freenode: frequently-asked questions
<TandyUK2> myth 0.26?
<TandyUK2> http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<TandyUK2> apart from that page i cant find any reference to 0.26 anywhere on mythbuntu;s site
<TandyUK2> ahha  - Note: Please note that the following reflects changes for a future release of MythTV currently in development and not recommended for production use. The current release is 0.25.
<TandyUK2> maybe put "alpha" or "beta" next to the option to choose it in MCC?
<tgm4883> TandyUK2, doesn't it show a big giant warning if you select 0.26?
<TandyUK2> dunno i didnt actually click it lol
<tgm4883> so click it
<TandyUK2> initially just wondered wtf 0.26 was lol
<tgm4883> presumably it's a mythtv release
<tgm4883> being that the current one is 0.25
<tgm4883> and the previous one is 0.24
<TandyUK2> no lol 0.25 is the current one
<tgm4883> 0.26 must be the next one
<TandyUK2> 0.26 doesnt exist as far as mythtv is concernedd
<TandyUK2> not yet anyway
<TandyUK2> but yeah having selected it i see the big warning :)
<tgm4883> hmm, if only that was explained somewhere
<tgm4883> I see there is a series listed that doesn't exist yet upstream (eg. 0.25). How is this possible?
<tgm4883> The Mythbuntu team provides repos for each MythTV series. The development builds (often referred to as master) will be available in a repo named for the next major MythTV release. (ie. If 0.24 is the current version, master builds will be in the 0.25 repo even if upstream doesn't have a 0.25 branch yet). This allows users to select the development version and through regular updates eventually get that version when it is released.
<tgm4883> from the webpage you listed
<TandyUK2> yeah i was just confused considering mythtv havent even created 0.25-fixes yet, let alone anything to do with post 0.25
<TandyUK2> your pre-empting the future in MCC lol
<tgm4883> there is a 0.25 fixes
<tgm4883> that confusion, is why the FAQ was created
<TandyUK2> is it possible to do video playlists yet?
<TandyUK2> "Tuner 5 has an error"  how do i see what error?
<TandyUK2> since upgrading to 12.04 i now have no ability to watch tv
<TandyUK2> oh i think i see if it has reset to the errors i had last time
<TandyUK2> May  1 18:22:40 myth-bedroom mythbackend[8508]: W CoreContext dvbchannel.cpp:347 (CheckFrequency) DVBChan(25:/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0): Your frequency setting (10802750) is out of range. (min/max:48000000/860000000)
<TandyUK2> its trying to tune in DVB-T channels on the DVB-S card and vice versa
<TandyUK2> although all my card and input assignments are still correct
<TandyUK2> last time, each time i did a reboot, it woudl randomly assign the /dev/dvb/...  and they were changing which card was adapter0/1/2 on each boot
<tgm4883> TandyUK2, sounds like you need to setup a udev rule
<TandyUK2> i just checked, and its still there
<TandyUK2> options dvb_usb_dib0700 force_lna_activation=1 adapter_nr=1
<TandyUK2> options ngene adapter_nr=0
<TandyUK2> unless thats another thing thats changed in ubuntu
<TandyUK2> i remember i really struggled to get this working last time
<TandyUK2> we have for example, bbc1
<TandyUK2> it is available on both DVB-S and DVB-T but obviosuly with different tuning settings
<TandyUK2> I had it setup so that if someone tried recording somethign on bbc1, it would first try both inputs of the DVB-s card, and if unavailable fall back to DVB-T
<dekarl> TandyUK2: I locked them down with adapter_nr=xyz, too works well when your DVB-S/T card use different drivers
<TandyUK2> but then theres also all the channels which are ONLY available on either the DVB-S or DVB-T cards
<TandyUK2> i have seperate video sources for each card
<TandyUK2> and then mapped to the right cards in input connections
<dekarl> TandyUK2: I have one source "FTA", one source "Cable" and another "Internet Streams" each connected to matching cards
<TandyUK2> http://pastebin.com/a7dFeZy6
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] May 1 18:36:33 myth-bedroom mythbackend[10072]: E ProcessRequest mainserver.cpp - Pastebin.com
<TandyUK2> thats the backend log when i try clicking "Watch TV"
<dekarl> Then I changed the callsigns of all channels that I want the scheduler to consider the same to match. e.g. "ZDF HD" and "ZDF" on all sources
<TandyUK2> yeah thats already all done, and has been saved through the update
<TandyUK2> in backend setup, everything is correct
<dekarl> hmm, and you have checked that the physical cards still map to the correct video sources via the locking down you did? Then its possible that the video sources got mixed up (eg when scanning the DVB-S card while it was connected to the DVB-T source and vice verse)
<TandyUK2> well input connections are still correct
<TandyUK2> although that does seem to be what its doing
<TandyUK2> the second frontend on the  DVB-S card is showing errors
<TandyUK2> i would try the other card, but i dont know how to forcibly change input card when myth wont actually let me into "watch tv" in the first place
<TandyUK2> it just flashes a black screen, and back to the menu
<dekarl> "Your frequency setting (10802750) is out of range. (min/max:48000000/860000000)" <- that sounds alot like tuning to DVB-S on a DVB-T card
<dekarl> the DVB-S frequency being in kHz and the DVB-T one in Hz
<TandyUK2> yeah im just trying to work out why
<dekarl> so its 10802 MHz is not between 480MHz and 860MHz, which is correct
<TandyUK2> ok wtf lol
<dekarl> have you looked at the channels of the DVB-T video source? Maybe some DVB-S channels got added ;)
<TandyUK2> DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (DiBcom 3000MC/P)...
<TandyUK2> that card has adapter0/frontend0 and adapter0/frontend1  (at least it used to....)
<TandyUK2> DVB: registering adapter 2 frontend 0 (STV090x Multistandard)...
<TandyUK2> DVB: registering adapter 3 frontend 0 (STV090x Multistandard)...
<TandyUK2> so whhat happened to adapter 1 lol
<dekarl> sounds like dual DVB-T first, then dual DVB-S
<TandyUK2> yeah which is the complete reverse of what my modprobe options say
<TandyUK2> options ngene adapter_nr=0    <<< DVB-S card
<TandyUK2> options dvb_usb_dib0700 force_lna_activation=1 adapter_nr=1   <<< DVB-T card
<dekarl> I have: options dvb-usb-dib0700 adapter_nr=2,3
<dekarl> hmm, I wanted to point out the TWO adapter numbers, but now I see "minus" instead of "underline"... strange
<TandyUK2> yeah that i really dont get
<dekarl> google fight says minus is better
<dekarl> for the second tuner: "options ngene one_adapter=0" and to make it the right ids add "adapter_nr=2,3"
<dekarl> taken from http://wiki.easy-vdr.de/index.php/CineS2
<Zinn> [wiki.easy-vdr.de] CineS2 – EasyVDR Wiki
<TandyUK2> the linuxtv wiki contradicts itself in terms of - vs _
<TandyUK2> it starts listing everything with _'s but toward the end of the document its listing with -'s
<dekarl> well, I use the minus and when I have typoes in force_lantypo_activation I end up with no card at all ;)
<TandyUK2> also just renamed my /etc/modprobe.d/options  options.conf
<TandyUK2> see if that helps
<dekarl> I call mine dvb.conf
<TandyUK2> ok well now i seemm to have 4 adapters
<TandyUK2> is this some undocumented change in the drivers
<TandyUK2> the dvb-t card used to create   /adapterX/frontend0 and /adapterX/frontend1
<TandyUK2> now i seem to have /adapter0/frontend0 and /adapter1/frontend0
<TandyUK2> which would explain a lot
<TandyUK2>  /adapter1/frontend0 is supposed to be a DVB-S card
<dekarl> I think /adapterX/frontend0 and /adapterX+1/frontend0 make more sense for two inputs that can be used independently
<dekarl> but either way, if you got 4 adapters now you can hook them up to mythtv and connect them to the correct video source :) sounds like you're almost there
<TandyUK2> yeah I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND WHY IT CHANGEDD
<TandyUK2> and my fking kvm decides to hold down shift for me again :(
<dekarl> maybe because you gave it two adapter_nr=s?
<TandyUK2> no i didnt
<dekarl> or because of an update
<TandyUK2> its the bloody 12.04 update
<dekarl> where did you come from?
<dekarl> I have 2 adapters for that card on 11.04
<TandyUK2> lol 9.04 originally
<TandyUK2> ive had issues each time ive upgraded first to 10.something, then 11.04
<dekarl> Ahh, that must be an old kernel then... I'm on 2.6.38 and you are likely on 3.2.xyz now
<TandyUK2> and today going from 11.x t 12.04
<TandyUK2> yeah the last update killed everything when it upgraded me to the new 3.x kernel
<TandyUK2> does anybody besides ubuntu actually use 3. yet?
<TandyUK2> i was under the impression odd numbers mean BETA in the kernel
<tgm4883> TandyUK2, that was the 2.x series
<TandyUK2> so we shoudlnt be using it at all until its released under 4.0
<tgm4883> everything changed with the 3.x release
<TandyUK2> well aint that helpful lol
<dekarl> wasnt that related to the second number? 2.1/2.3/2.5 unstable and 2.2,2.4,2.6 stable, but with 3.x its 3.1,3.2,3.x all are equally stable?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> that's why users only see the 2.2, 2.4, 2.6 kernels
<tgm4883> when 3.0 shipped, it only had 3.x, dropping the 3rd number (eg 2.6.32)
<TandyUK2> surely thats even less helpful
<TandyUK2> so bug fixes in 3.2 become 3.3 or 3.2.something?
<TandyUK2> ok when tuning a channel can someone tell me what the
<TandyUK2> (TLMS) Lock mmeans
<TandyUK2> iv also seen (TLMS) Partial lock
<tgm4883> I believe that was dropped, at least for compatibility reasons
<tgm4883> it's now 3.x.x
<TandyUK2> and now just (_LMS) Lock
<TandyUK2> i have tv again now though :)
<dekarl> TandyUK2: I miss the T, too
<TandyUK2> dos anyone know what it actually meant?
<dekarl> see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Channel_tuning
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Channel tuning - MythTV Official Wiki
<dekarl> its knowledge passed only from the master to the apprentice (aka well hidden)
<dekarl> you will only find that page if you know what to search for ;)
<TandyUK2> aye like a LOT of mythtv stuff
<TandyUK2> which i usually get moaned at for  not knowing what to google for lol
<dekarl> you could add something like "you are right here is you want to know what lms or tlms mean" to the page so the next person can actually find it
<TandyUK2> that would involve registering on the wiki
<TandyUK2> id prefer to get my customers systemns fixed and get down the pub tbh :P
<TandyUK2> i dread if the hotels upgrade goes this well though
<TandyUK2> they have 8 frontends in the building
<TandyUK2> at least this customer is 1 shared fe/be and 1 fe
<TandyUK2> far less complicated lol
<dekarl> TandyUK2: you don't simply netboot all 1/8 frontends from the backend, do you? shouldn't make much of a difference then ;)
<TandyUK2> er no
<TandyUK2> where the guide on doing that lol
<TandyUK2> i use netboot for installing oses usually lol
<TandyUK2> although mythbutnu didnt like it so i resorted to an actual disk!
<dekarl> oh, once upon a time it was directly in MythbuntuControlCenter, but now you have to manually setup the LTSP packages... works well though
<TandyUK2> argh getting all the screwed up problems today lol
<TandyUK2> reinstalled a windoex xp home machine, nvidia nforce network card onboard
<TandyUK2> with th cable connected at boot, it dhcps an ip, but then fails to ping anything
<TandyUK2> post boot it wont even dhcp an address
<qwebirc38959> Has anyone else had problems with MythFrontend freezing after a video ends since .25?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc38959: nope, are you up to date?
<qwebirc38959> rhpot1991: yeah, I'm on .25-fixes and I just updated this morning. It started about 2 weeks ago I think
<rogue780> hi superm1
<rogue780> hey, would it be possible to install mythbuntu and then use the box to just passthrough the rca video and audio coming in from my hauppauge pvr 150 and have it come out fullscreen vga?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> but let me ask you this
<tgm4883> are you trying to transfer VHS tapes or record a video game?
<tgm4883> well either way, you probably won't be able to do either
<tgm4883> if you are trying to transfer your old VHS tapes to a digital format, you'll likely have to deal with macrovision copy protection. You'll probably need a device inbetween to remove it (you'll know it's an issue if the video gets brighter and darker as you watch)
<tgm4883> If you are trying to record a video game, the recording of it will likely introduce enough lag to cause you issues. The only way I've seen that not is when using a device that can do passthrough itself (like the HDPVR) and not require the computer to view the signal
<tgm4883> But go ahead and come in here, ask a question, get an almost immediate response, and never respond to anything
<tgm4883> It's not like I took any time getting that info for you
<rogue780> sorry, was changing a diaper
<tgm4883> well that's sh**ty ;)
<tgm4883> I'm just bitter because I'm having trouble with some Active Directory integration stuff
<rogue780> so, my church is hosting a simulcast of a leadership conference on friday and we're using the internet stream to show on our screens. there is also a satellite backup in case the feed goes down. for some reason (probably poorly shielded coax), the satellite quality is degraded by the time it gets to our screens, but it's good from the tuner box.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> are you planning on recording it?
<rogue780> so, in order to save cost and come up with a quick solution, I had the idea to use my old mythTV box that I had from 2007 to take the satellite input and then use it to then send it back out as via through our system that is already working
<rogue780> and then it would have the added benefit of recording it so we didn't miss anything if we do lose the internet stream and there is a delay between switching over
<tgm4883> so coming out of the computer would be VGA?
<rogue780> yes
<tgm4883> that should be fine then
<tgm4883> You'll have to setup a manual recording
<tgm4883> since there would be no scheduling data
<rogue780> right
<tgm4883> then either start playback of the recording right after it starts or just start it when the feed dies
<rogue780> cool. I'll go ahead and give it a load and mess with ti, now that I have some confidence that it will work
<rogue780> out of curiosity, what to US users use for scheduling data now that zap2it stopped giving it out for free?
<rogue780> I moved right before that change happened and didn't keep up with it
<tgm4883> schedules direct
<tgm4883> !SD
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about SD
<tgm4883> !sd
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about sd
<tgm4883> !sched%
<Zinn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> they have a website, google knows where it is
<rogue780> cool
<rogue780> and one last thing…do you know if my pair of per 150s can get digital ota broadcasts?
<rogue780> or i could just google it
<rogue780> thanks tgm4883
<tgm4883> rogue780, PVR150's are analog only
<rogue780> thanks
<chuckf> I just upgraded to precise and have run into a minor problem. I use a PS3 for a frontend. Prior to the upgrade when I navigated the available videos they were displayed in folders. Now I just get an alphabetical list of videos, and even that is not a complete list as it was when displayed as folders
<chuckf> I figure a setting has changed somewhere, but in the couple of hours of research I've not found the setting for this
<imaginal> I'm having issues streaming live tv from a second frontend computer. The frontend log just states the backend is misconfigured.
<imaginal> The backend log shows "max required free space: 3.0gb w/freq: 14min, then changes from WatchingLiveTV to None
<imaginal> The primary backend is on at least 100gb, I'm not quite sure what I'm missing.
<imaginal> It has to be a configuration error, but I can't track it down.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-02
<tgm4883> imaginal, what do you mean it says it's misconfigured
<imaginal> tgm4883, " It appears that your backend may be misconfigured.  Check your backend logs..."
<imaginal> From the frontend log
<tgm4883> can you pastebin your backend log
<imaginal> pastebin.com/PzQMWEPE
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Apr 30 11:14:39 starla-7426GX mythbackend[2279]: C thread_unknown mythcommandlin - Pastebin.com
<imaginal> Timestamp 16:10:15
<tgm4883> imaginal, looks like you set your backend to listen on 127.0.0.1
<tgm4883> you need to set it to it's actual IP address
<tgm4883> and also enable the mythtv/mysql service in mythbuntu-control-centre
<imaginal> That is strange. The local backend ip is set to 192.168.1.135
<imaginal> Enabling sql now
<imaginal> Sql enabled, but both the local backend ip and master backend ip on the first page of general settings are set to the static IP. Is this supposed to go somewhere else?
<imaginal> Also, the time stamp I provided was for 5/1.
<samba35> ubuntu tv and myth+ubuntu is same thing ?
<superm1> samba35: no ubuntu tv is a canonical concept that's not yet ready to go
<samba35> ok
<superm1> tgm4883 is working on a plugin that will be possible to include with ubuntu tv that lets it talk to mythtv backend though
<superm1> there is a "scope" as it's called available right now
<superm1> that lets ubuntu unity find and play videos and recordings using the new HTTP live streaming feature of mythtv 0.25
<samba35> i am planning to buy a good tv + computer system for home  what are the  best options  i should explore
<superm1> that's more of a mythtv-users type question
<superm1> this channel is more for stuff pertaining specifically to mythtv on ubuntu
<samba35> superm1, are you from ubuntu team ?
<superm1> yeah
<samba35> i am sorry can you please recommand what i should do and should not  for building computer and  tv from 1 box for home use
<superm1> i mean there are some general things i can mention: get something w/ a video card that supports NVIDIA VDPAU, dual core is probably a good basis, want at least a gig of ram (http://mythbuntu.org/requirements)
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] System Requirements | Mythbuntu
<superm1> but you'll probably get more people's opinions from the mythtv-users mailing list if you pick something out /spec something out and send an email saying, does this sound good for this price?
<samba35> ok
<samba35> which is good tv tunner /external setup box i should use ,i have download 12.04 mythbuntu
<superm1> if you are in the US, HDHomerun is very popular
<superm1> or HD-PVR
<samba35> ok
<samba35> i am from india
<superm1> i'm not sure the best for your availability then out there
<samba35> ok
<imaginal> I have 2 systems. One is running the primary backend with the tv tuner. The other with the secondary backend and a front. I'm unable to watch live tv from the second system
<imaginal> The log file from the frontend trying to run:
<imaginal> http://pastebin.com/pgAArHYQ
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Frontend - Pastebin.com
<imaginal> Line 100 is about where the request was made
<imaginal> The log file on the primary backend:
<imaginal> http://pastebin.com/vBtD00Mi
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Backend - Pastebin.com
<imaginal> Line 1917 is about where that request is made
<imaginal> The computer with the primary backend can run a frontend and view live tv.
<imaginal> The second computer looks like it makes the requests to the first computer properly, but the backend has an issue
<imaginal> If anyone has advice on getting Live TV to the second computer, let me know. I appreciate all suggestions. :)
<imaginal> After a few days, I figured out the issue. I had previously run MythTV on the second computer, and therefore generated a different sql database. I changed the IP address to the new master backend, but did not change the sql password
<imaginal> Thanks to all for the guidance!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-03
<skd5aner> hey - is there an easy way to see what the current init script is for mythbackend?  I compile from source on vanilla ubuntu-server, and would like to mimic some things from the current script you guys use
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> skd5aner, you have to look in git :)
<skd5aner> happy to do so, can you point me to the link?
<tgm4883> yep, looking it up now
<skd5aner> thx
<tgm4883> skd5aner, this is what you are looking for?  https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/mythtv-backend.upstart
<Zinn> [github.com] packaging/deb/debian/mythtv-backend.upstart at master · MythTV/packaging · GitHub
<skd5aner> yea, thanks :)
<skd5aner> I still have an old /etc/init.d/mythbackend startup script that I've managed to keep around for like 6 years
<skd5aner> time to wipe it clean and get something a little more applicable
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> it should update, but only if you haven't altered it as all
<skd5aner> you guys store your upstart scripts in the main mythtv/packaging repo?
<skd5aner> Well, again... I don't use the .debs, I build from source :)
<tgm4883> yes, all of our packaging stuff is in the mythtv/packaging repo
<tgm4883> I believe that is what upstream wanted
<skd5aner> cool - didn't realize that, but good to know... thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-04
<superm1> skd5aner: yeah if you want to build from source, you can actually spit out packages from source using those scripts in there
<qwebirc34416> have other people experienced problems with thier mceusb working?
<qwebirc34416> I can get it to work but if i shut down or reboot for some reason it fails
<qwebirc34416> then for no apparent reason it'll start working again...... and it's not the batteries
<crak> hi all
<crak> i updated from oneiric to precise. iptv is not useable any more
<crak> is this a known bug?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-05
<qwebirc81769> hi i need some help regarding mythbuntu tuner card. can someone help me please?
<UForgotten> does anyone have a netflix or hulu player that works in mythbuntu yet?
<tgm4883> Netflix doesn't work on linux
<UForgotten> I know the silverlight doesn't work, but how do other linux-based systems like roku, wii, xbox, ps3, etc do it?  heck even my android phone has a java netflix player.
<tgm4883> Xbox isn't Linux
<tgm4883> Roku has a hardware drm decoding chip
<tgm4883> Ps3 and wii have closed source binary blobs
<tgm4883> Android uses low level android specific stuff
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-06
<UForgotten> ok I have a mythbuntu going on a laptop, any way to separate the two monitors (tv vs internal)?
<hanning> hey
<hanning> i am looking for information on amd's integrated GPUs (llano) and hardware acceleration
<UForgotten> anyone using hauppage hd-pvr ?  got one, no joy :(
<tgm4883> UForgotten, does it work outside mythtv?
<UForgotten> tgm4883: yes, I can grab data out of /dev/video1 and play it in vlc.  The problem is it fails when it tries to query it for a channel. It should be using the channel changing script, so not sure why its doing that.
<UForgotten> channel changing script works, too.  I am soo close I can feel it.  just a config problem. using mythbuntu so I'm not sure what kind of voodoo they're doing to the configs as well :)
<UForgotten> but I'll be afk for a bit. :)
<tgm4883> UForgotten, So you have it setup as the HDPVR in mythtv-setup?
<rhpot1991> UForgotten: check for spaces in your commands maybe
<rhpot1991> if you do a screenshot of your tuner setup for it I'll compare with mine
<rhpot1991> gonna have to wait till later tonight when recordings are done though
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-29
<snakey> gent whats a good combo root /partition and I want my media files located on a xfs partition how big should root be for updates etc ..........
<tgm4883> snakey, I want to say 10GB is fine
<qwebirc87881> can't get livetv to start.  not sure what the next step is?  anyone experienced this?
<qwebirc87881> does anyone have the time to help me trouble shoot?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-01
<linuxtech> My upgrade to .28 has not gone well and now it seems I can't restore the DB.  I have tried everything I can think of and when I run the backup restore I get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'io.lan' (using password: YES)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-02
<Shadow__X> linuxtech: try loging in through terminal
<superm1> 0.28? did i miss something?
<rhpot1991> superm1: typo I'd assume
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-03
<louisdk> I'm trying to play 720p video over nfs on local network via lan but it lacks. Any tips on debugging?
<john__> I have installed mythtv in linux lite, used to work on mythbuntu but changed software due to crash. get message locked when scanning for channels
<tgm4883> linux lite?
<john__> ubuntu derivative
<tgm4883> where are you seeing that message?
<john__> when I scan for channels alongside the scan process,
<tgm4883> john__, ok, so what is the problem then?
<john__> dont find any channel because I get no results from a scan so can use the mythtv frontend.  There is only one channel coming from a video source, previously the software registered a connection and the software was able to record from the source, now nothing.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-04
<qwebirc49107> Hello. Having installed 12.04.2 the kernel is now 3.5.0, but 'apt-get source linux-source' only finds the 3.2.0 version. What would be the correct way to install the source for 3.5.0?
<qwebirc12624> I have MythTV .25 on Ubuntu 12.04 with a Hauppauge 2250 tunner card. Should I be able to see signal strength when tuning to live TV?
<tgm4883> qwebirc12624, I don't recall if signal strength works or not
<tgm4883> I think the last time I tried using it (which was a few years ago), it didn't work
<qwebirc12624> Thanks for the replies, I did not think signal strength worked and I did not find much about it.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-28
<Macer> is the download server broken?
<Macer> when i try to boot the mythbuntu disc i get "machine check error"
<Macer> hm. seems like powering completely off and turning it back on seems to work
<qwebirc40409> I did a fresh install on 14.04 and added my data drive from my 12.04 installation full of recordings. MythTV sees the drive but not the recordings. This is not normal right?
<gedakc> qwebirc40409: The mythtv database contains the listing of recordings so the DB would need to be restored in addition to re-adding the data drive containing the recordings.
<gedakc> For an example of how to migrate a MythTV installation, see Migrating Existing MythTV 0.24 on HDD to MythTV 0.25 on SSD
<gedakc> http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-migrate-mythtv
<qwebirc40409> Thank you
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-29
<ajaxmike> I am not getting any EPG data on FE running on same machine as BE.  Schedules Direct login is verified and mythfilldatabase runs without errors
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-30
<qwebirc90987> I am having issues with the network manager not displaying on mythbuntu 14.04
<SmallwoodDR82> i can't even get the ISO to download =\
<jedix> hey
<jedix> I installed ubuntu alternative and would like to install mythbuntu onto trusty
<jedix> but the link on the page does not work
<jedix> http://download.mythbuntu.org/getmythbuntu.php
<jedix> that
<noaXess_mobile> hey all
<noaXess_mobile> seams to be still a bug in mythweb, which can be manually fixed.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1310344
<tgm4883> noaXess_mobile: yes, we know ;)
<noaXess_mobile> but if i reinstall it after.. i can't reach http://backend-ip/mytweb.. still not found..
<noaXess_mobile> any hint?
<tgm4883> It actually should be fixed now, we just need to get a new package uploaded
<noaXess_mobile> aha tgm4883 also a mythtv user or dev?
<tgm4883> dev
<noaXess_mobile> cool ;)
<tgm4883> what release are you on?
<noaXess_mobile> can it be fixed manually or will the package be soon on ppa?
<noaXess_mobile> 13.04
<noaXess_mobile> 13.10
<Kwisher_wrk> anyone know if the bug in .27 with multiple backends has been fixed?
<noaXess_mobile> have nice evenings.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-01
<qwebirc98384> Hi, Is there an issue with the direct ISO download link? I keep getting a 404 file not found. I downloaded using bit torrent but when I try a new install, the installer crashes. I thought it may be a corrupted image? It gets as far as asking for username, password etc, then starts copying files then I get the installer has crashed dialogue. Any suggestions?
<qwebirc98384> To add to above, install Progress bar gets about 1/4 way in to 'configuring mythtv' then crahses
<qwebirc32188> Noticed that the Standard Download link (http://download.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso) is broken. ??
<qwebirc32188> Sorry...."Regular Download", not "Standard Download"
<qwebirc31899> Thank you to whomever corrected the broken link for the Regular Download!
<tgm4883> qwebirc31899: that would be Daviey
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-02
<SmallwoodDR82> fresh install of mythbuntu 14.04, and when I goto make any changes to MySQL Config inside Mythbuntu Control Centre, I get the message "Exception in compareState of Plugin MYSQL" Any ideas?
<Kwisher> need help with mythweb after upgrading to xubuntu 14.04 and myth .27
<tgm4883> Kwisher: whats the issue?
<Kwisher> tgm4883: nevermind, restoring my old image
<Kwisher> did an inplace upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 and had all kinds of issues
<Kwisher> think i'll just wait till later this summer and do a clean install
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-03
<EvilGuru> My system currently runs mythbuntu 12.04 w/0.25.  Is there anything I neeed to watch out for when going to 0.26/7?
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: make sure you have the right credentials in /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<EvilGuru> tgm4883: The file is currently empty; what is the 0.25 equivalent?
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: well /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt would have the correct credentials, but the format is different
<EvilGuru> Okay, that's fine, I presume when I update a default file will be created and I can just fill in the blanks
<tgm4883> if you delete the file, I think it will create one for you
<tgm4883> on upgrade
<EvilGuru> Will all of the gooey MySQL timezone stuff be handled automatically?
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: yes
<KjetilK> is the Apache config issue the only reason to postpone the upgrade?
<t0mahawk> in case tom doesn't see the message I sent him, is anyone else having problems with the channel display format in the 28.X version of the Mythbuntu themes?
<t0mahawk> In particular, Although I have my channel format set to "Number Name" It will randomly only show the number for many of the channels, some it shows the whole thing for though....it seems random
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-04
<t0mahawk> Closely mirrors bug#1 in the bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1296375
<ubuntuaddicted> i'm having a hell of time trying to get my mythtv server to work. i moved it from 12.04 xubuntu to 14.04 xubuntu, i used mythbuntu-control-center to restore a backup of the database BUT i can't connect to it with mysql as user mythtv
<KjetilK> is the Apache config issue the only reason to postpone the upgrade?
<KjetilK> is the Apache config issue the only reason to postpone the upgrade?
<t0mahawk> just submitted a pull request for the issue with Mythbuntu theme live tv program guide channel number format
<ubuntuaddicted> i upgraded my 12.04 Xubuntu install to 14.04 and changed my MythTV from a frontend only to a master backend. Mythbuntu-control-centre keeps giving me a weird mysql error which I finally gave up using it and just went straight to mythtv-setup. It turns out I don't have an upstart job for mythbackend so the only way to start it is by using mythtv-setup. Can anyone help me figure out why i don't have the upstart script
<t0mahawk> what happens if you try "start mythtv-backend"
<t0mahawk> or just start myth<tab><tab>
<ubuntuaddicted> hmmm, 1 second. update manager just opened and there's a ton of mythtv updates
<ubuntuaddicted> did the use of "service" go away with 14.04? I used to start and stop my services by using "sudo service foo start/stop"
<t0mahawk> I don't know, I just found that was the way to start/stop when I tried mythbuntu
<t0mahawk> I actually removed it though and use custom startup scripts
<t0mahawk> did that work for you though?
<ubuntuaddicted> hmm, in mythbuntu 12.04 it was sudo service mythbackend start/stop
<ubuntuaddicted> i said one moment, update manager is updatting a ton of mythtv packages
<t0mahawk> right, but did using just start and stop work for you?
<ubuntuaddicted> requires a restart, i'll be right back
<t0mahawk> ahh ok
<KjetilK> is the Apache config issue the only reason to postpone the upgrade?
<t0mahawk> !help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-27
<cfuackers> How come it never inserts the password during new install set up.
<cfuackers> Now ubuntu 15.04 uses systemd. It does not fully install for systemd.
<cfuackers> Now ubuntu 15.04 uses systemd. It does not fully install for systemd.
<cfuackers> How come it never inserts the password during new install set up.
<mutherbag> Install script doesn't set up for systemd now standard on ubuntu 15.04. Also it never sets the password in the setup.
<dmfrey> tgm4883, when you got a sec...updated both my boxes today and lirc is running on both, but doesn't seem to be accepting any input
<tgm4883> dmfrey: 0.28?
<dmfrey> yes
<tgm4883> We're you discussing that on the mailing list or was it someone else?
<dmfrey> no, wasn't me
<tgm4883> Hmm
<dmfrey> i am checking fe logs now
<tgm4883> I'm in my phone right now
<tgm4883> But I think someone else was experiencing something similar
<dmfrey> i will check the mailing list, were there any changes to that lately?
<dmfrey> log indicates it loaded ~/.mythtv/lircrc successfully
<mutherbag> tgm4883: why do the bug reports say mythtv has fixed the systemd install. But it's not
<dmfrey> looking at /dev/ there is an lirc0, crw-------, only accessible to root and lircd, which is synlinked to /run/lirc/lircd
<mutherbag> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/1442773
<mutherbag> Can I install .028 over .027
<mutherbag> dmfrey: might be the problem I am having. Ubuntu switched from upstart to systemd.
<dmfrey> in lts?
<dmfrey> i thought that was for 15.04
<dmfrey> irw is recognizing the input in the remote
<dmfrey> i am completely removing lirc and then going to put that all back through control center
<tgm4883> mutherbag: because I thought I fixed it
<mutherbag> tgm4883: a hill billy like me fixed it by https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Systemd_mythbackend_Configuration
<dmfrey> nope, didn't fix it
<tgm4883> mutherbag: that does me zero good
<mutherbag> I know. But I allowed me to get it running at boot.
<tgm4883> dmfrey: you just did a mythtv upgrade, not an os upgrade?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: is is possibly this https://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/12435
<dmfrey> just apt-get dist-upgrade
<tgm4883> dmfrey: it's possible that bug then
<dmfrey> gotcha
<dmfrey> now that you mention it, i did see something about that earlier on the mailing list
<dmfrey> is it possible to use the --disable-qtdbus flag with the repo version of the frontend?
<mutherbag> dmfrey: maybe a lirc ppa
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-28
<dmfrey> back in a bit. gotta take the dog out and get the kids to bed. I installed mythmote in the meantime on my phone
<mutherbag> dmfrey: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lirc/files/LIRC/0.9.2a/
<mutherbag> sudo apt-get install lirc mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<mutherbag> mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<mutherbag> Restart mythfrontend. Your remote should now work with MythTV!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-29
<qwerty14> Hello
<tgm4883> hi
<qwerty14> Does MythTV have the ability to "channel surf" local downloaded content? Kind of like Psuedo TV Live ?
<tgm4883> qwerty14: no
<qwerty14> ok Thanks.
<tgm4883> qwerty14: that would be super wweird
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-01
<qwebirc70379> Hi
<qwebirc70379> Tyring to install Mythbuntu but it keeps hanging - GUI loads and I select all basic options (no remote support, open source driver, etc.) but it seems stuck forever on "ubiquity mysqld - starting as process 131BB"
<qwebirc70379> or maybe it's 13188...
<qwebirc70379> any ideas?
<qwebirc70379> Scratch that - now on "started cleanup of temporary directories" but I've been here too and it seems as though the better part of an hour has passed when it's still on this - this can't be normal can it?
<Shadow__X> are you using the latest iso?
<tgm4883> The 14.04.2 iso
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-02
<qwebirc70379> 15.04 actually
<qwebirc70379> daily
<qwebirc70379> installing from a USB thumb drive too -
<qwebirc70379> I realize some of that may be causing the issue... also have other attached HD's. Maybe I should remove all HD's except the installation drive and install from CD
<qwebirc70379> just to narrow problems down
<qwebirc70379> Just didn't want to do that if for some reason all I needed to do was continue to wait it out
<tgm4883> qwebirc70379: it's recommended to install LTS
<qwebirc70379> what's LTS?
<qwebirc73899> What's LTS?
<qwebirc73899> You said it's recommended to install LTS...?
<qwebirc73899> nm... duh. Long Term Support
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-05-05
<qwebirc25783> Hi, just upgraded to mythbuntu 16.04 and find hat th software center seems to have been crippled so that  can't  find or install drivers (or other "technical") software.  How do I get the old interface back?  Am I stuck now to just using apt-get?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-05-07
<anonlamb> hello anyone on
<arrrghhh> hey all.  anyone have experience with LIRC?  I am fumbling my way through it, seems I need a newer version then the Ubuntu repo's provide...
